# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Съезжаю с катушек от социофобии и комплексов

## VikTer

Здравствуйте. Мне 22, парень, есть серьезные проблемы с кожей лица. Не буду вдаваться в подробности, скажу лишь, что большая ее часть покрыта ужасной красной сыпью и пятнами. Это хроническое заболевание, так что надежды на то, что когда-нибудь оно все таки пройдет, очень немного. Долгое время проблема меня не беспокоила, так как была гораздо менее выражена и заметна. Но чуть более года назад у меня началось обострение, которое превратило мою жизнь в сущий ад. Я учусь и работаю, поэтому не могу закрыться у себя дома и сидеть безвылазно. Но каждый мой выход на улицу это просто каторга. Люди обращают внимание, начинают всматриваться, иногда даже что-то говорят за моей спиной, обсуждают. Это просто ужасно, стараешься как можно быстрее попасть домой, но знаешь, что завтра утром нужно будет опять выходить(( Все это сводит с ума, сил терпеть уже нет. Я понимаю, что так долго не протяну, но что делать просто не знаю(( Я не хочу умирать, но так жить как сейчас я просто устал(

----------


## papaver

> Это хроническое заболевание, так что надежды на то, что когда-нибудь оно все таки пройдет, очень немного.


 ИМХО, как вариант, это может быть психосоматическим заболеванием (что такое психосоматика, можно почитать ТУТ)


_"Заболевания кожи, психосоматические связи.

С психологических позиций кожа - это орган контакта с другими людьми: нежное прикосновение и боль, сексуальное возбуждение, жестокое обращение в первую очередь испытывает кожа человека. Также, она является своеобразным индикатором эмоционального состояния человека. В нашем языке на слуху выражения: "покраснел от стыда", "вспотел от страха", "побледнел от испуга", "гусиная кожа", "мурашки по коже", "лезет из кожи", "толстая кожа" и т.д.

 В связи с этим, психосоматическая медицина рассматривает такие кожные заболевания как нейродермит, крапивницу, околоротовой дерматит, ангионевротический отёк, кожный зуд, красный плоский лишай, гнёздную аллопецию и псориаз, уртикарные и обыкновенные угри как расстройства имеющие чёткие психосоматические связи.

 Неустойчивость межличностных связей, чередование близкого сближения и последующим резким обрывом отношений, изменчивость настроения и прочный эгоцентризм составляют характерологическую основу этих психосоматических связей. Также, часто в виде кожных заболеваний проявляется отношение зависимости от других, более сильных личностей. С идеями обвинения других людей в своих страданиях.

 Причины развития подобных психосоматических связей берут начало из детства. Как правило, взаимоотношения с матерью. Чрезмерная гиперопека или холодность, а возможно чередование этих проявлений способствуют нарушению гармонии "мать-дитя" с последующим развитием психосоматических механизмов у ребёнка и переживания  идеи виновности у матери.

 Психотерапия, которая наиболее эффективна при кожных расстройствах - это "раскрывающие" психотерапевтические техники, аналитическая групповая терапия, семейная терапия"_

----------


## Гражданин

То что ты при этом совмещаешь учебу и работы, так это ты молодец, не сидишь просто дома один на один с проблемой и вытекающими комплексами, а ведешь как нникак социальную жизнь. Это хорошо. Друзья есть, девушка?
Вообще нет шансов чтобы улучшить состояние кожи?

----------


## user77

брат у меня такая же пробема.лучше всех понимаю тебя!!!мне 19 лет.до 18 кожа была идиальная.а вот после...просто катастрофа.большие угри,да еще и болезненные и в большом количестве.тож в пятнах.и вот уже 1,5 года пытаюсь что-то сделать но ничего не помогает.стал замкнутым,хотя раньше был активным и веселым.боюсь смотреть в зеркало!начал любить ночь,потому что угри менее видны и то что день закончился.но утром все повторяеться.не знаю что делать.......читал твой случай и удивился что все также.я впервый раз зашел на этот сайт.и 1 прочитанная сообщение окозалось твоей

----------


## VikTer

> а ведешь как нникак социальную жизнь


 Честно говоря, социальной ее назвать сложно, это скорее перемещение из пункта А в пункт Б, с мыслью скорее бы оказаться дома. Если бы не было необходимости в учебе и работе, то я конечно же из дома бы не вылазил.




> Друзья есть, девушка?


 Да ну, какая там девушка, с такой рожой я об этом даже не мечтаю. Есть приятели, знакомые и хороший друг, которого оч давно знаю. Но толку от этого ? Близкие мне люди говорят что не все так плохо и чтобы я не обращал внимание, но я то знаю что на самом деле все действительно плохо, об этом говорит реакция людей со стороны.




> Вообще нет шансов чтобы улучшить состояние кожи?


 Я много чего пробовал, но различные лечебные и косметические средства только усугубляли ситуацию, поэтому сейчас стараюсь хотя бы не сделать еще хуже.

----------


## VikTer

Периодически наступают периоды ремиссии, но это бывает редко и они очень короткие, 2-3 дня, а то и меньше. В это время я смотрю в зеркало и понимаю, каким бы я мог бы быть, если бы это состояние закрепилось и не ухудшалось. И это наверное самое обидное, так как понимаешь что через какие-то 72 часа опять вернешься в свой ад(

----------


## old_loner

VikTer, ты занимаешься спортом? правильно питаешься?

----------


## VikTer

Да, за питанием слежу уже давно, но со спортом, к сожалению, на Вы(

----------


## old_loner

значит мы нашли причину проблемы и способ решения?

----------


## VikTer

Ну причина ведь на самом деле то не в этом, хотя я понимаю что спорт штука полезная и какая-то польза организму будет несомненно. Я хоть регулярно спортом не занимаюсь, но нахожусь в нормальной физической форме, не страдаю лишим весом и т.п.

----------


## old_loner

причина ясное дело в чем-то конкретном, но спорт (активный, так чтоб пот с лица ручьями лился) и хорошее питание это скорее всего решит эту проблему тк и образ жизни полностью изменится.




> Долгое время проблема меня не беспокоила, так как была гораздо менее выражена и заметна.


 какой-то фактор влияет на это значит раз не всегда так было. хз какой именно, но в любом случае нужно ударить спортом по телу )

----------


## Kali-Ma

Собственно, самый главный вопрос: а что говорят врачи? Неужели махнули рукой? Есть же какое-то лечение, различные методы. Не помогает один врач - найди другого.

----------


## VikTer

> Неужели махнули рукой? Есть же какое-то лечение, различные методы. Не помогает один врач - найди другого.


 Да махнуть рукой это для них обычное дело. В своем городе я был у трех дерматологов, двое из них, можно сказать, рядовые врачи (одна из государственного, другая из частного мед. учреждения), а вот третья - доктор медицинских наук, профессор, заведующая кафедрой дерматовенерологии и косметологии. Так вот когда я приходил к ним на прием, то первое что я видел, это их удивление, а по глазам читалось, что они, говоря простыми словами, просто не шарят, как это лечить. Назначать то они назначали, это они умеют, деньги то за прием заплачены, нужно ведь что-то выписать. Но вот результата положительного не было. После этого и потерял всякую надежду((

----------


## Nord

> Да махнуть рукой это для них обычное дело. В своем городе я был у трех дерматологов, двое из них, можно сказать, рядовые врачи (одна из государственного, другая из частного мед. учреждения), а вот третья - доктор медицинских наук, профессор, заведующая кафедрой дерматовенерологии и косметологии. Так вот когда я приходил к ним на прием, то первое что я видел, это их удивление, а по глазам читалось, что они, говоря простыми словами, просто не шарят, как это лечить. Назначать то они назначали, это они умеют, деньги то за прием заплачены, нужно ведь что-то выписать. Но вот результата положительного не было. После этого и потерял всякую надежду((


 Вам нужна квалифицированная медицинская помощь - сосредоточьте усилия на ее получении с помощью интернета, знакомств, поиск аналогичных случаев. Вам диагноз поставили?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

В море покупайся

----------


## Кирилллл

> Да махнуть рукой это для них обычное дело. В своем городе я был у трех дерматологов, двое из них, можно сказать, рядовые врачи (одна из государственного, другая из частного мед. учреждения), а вот третья - доктор медицинских наук, профессор, заведующая кафедрой дерматовенерологии и косметологии. Так вот когда я приходил к ним на прием, то первое что я видел, это их удивление, а по глазам читалось, что они, говоря простыми словами, просто не шарят, как это лечить. Назначать то они назначали, это они умеют, деньги то за прием заплачены, нужно ведь что-то выписать. Но вот результата положительного не было. После этого и потерял всякую надежду((


 Попробуй осилить себя чувак и сходить в нормальный дерматологический центр, это дело в принципе лечиться может не полностью, но помогут наверное более менее. и занимайся всё таки спортом бегом, холодный душ, у меня была такая хрень в подростковом периоде тоже за..ся и так же толком никто не мог помочь. Хотя я тут не с оригинальничал но главное не вешать нос.

----------


## Unity

Та же история, к сожалению. В своё время схожие проблемы побудили меня забросить универ, далее местный технарь через год, – да и всю свою жизнь, по сути. Итог, – пять долгих лет безвылазного Существования в тёмной комнате с вечно-закрытым жалюзи, редкие вылазки «полюбоваться городом» Ночью, походы в магазин практически исключительно в тёмное время суток. Минимум социальных контактов, панические атаки и некое предобморочное состояние при свете дня и необходимости в силу каких-либо причин бывать на людях днём. Это «испытание», – быть Хуже других – я так и Не Смогла пройти... Не стоит, наверное, никому повторять мою ошибку... 
Жизнь слишком коротка, дабы изводить её такое...

----------


## Игорёк

Unity, и что это совем никак не лечится ?Что хотябы в инете пищут об этой болезни ? как можно бороться ?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

У моей сестры раньше были прыщи на роже,после того как она стала жить у моря и периодически ходить туда они у неё прошли..может вам тоже поможет...

----------


## Игорёк

У моего друга юности лет в 17-18 были ужасные прыщи на лице, не прыщи а какие-то гнойные мешки. Ему стоило лицом пошевелить, или языком ткнуть изнутри, как гной вытекал наружу. Он тоже сильно комплексовал, но потом прошло. Сейчас вполне успешный человек, женат. Я это к тому вероятно это связано с возрастом. Может быть еще не все потеряно, хотя конечно вам лучше знать..

----------


## Nord

> Та же история, к сожалению. В своё время схожие проблемы побудили меня забросить универ, далее местный технарь через год, – да и всю свою жизнь, по сути. Итог, – пять долгих лет безвылазного Существования в тёмной комнате с вечно-закрытым жалюзи, редкие вылазки «полюбоваться городом» Ночью, походы в магазин практически исключительно в тёмное время суток. Минимум социальных контактов, панические атаки и некое предобморочное состояние при свете дня и необходимости в силу каких-либо причин бывать на людях днём. Это «испытание», – быть Хуже других – я так и Не Смогла пройти... Не стоит, наверное, никому повторять мою ошибку... 
> Жизнь слишком коротка, дабы изводить её такое...


 Вы не хуже других, Unity.

Надо честно признать, что ваша внешность вполне обоснованно вызывает интерес у прохожих. Проблема в том, что вы не можете допустить эту мысль - что к вам могут проявлять такого рода любопытство. Однако, это как раз и формирует мысль, что вы хуже других. - Да с чего это?! Вы отличаетесь от других внешне, может и не в лучшую сторону, но вы не хуже других. Внешность - это внешность, я видел массу красивых внешне, но крайне неприятных людей - заносчивых, недалеких, жестоких. Ценить их за внешность может придти в голову только не слишком умному человеку... но я не понимаю - зачем ориентироваться на ценности этих людей? Вообще, надо понять, Unity, что, увы, множество людей просто поверхностны и дальше рефлекторных реакций не продвигаются. Это именно такие люди начинают обсуждать вашу внешность - их сознание ими не контролируется, оно, если опять же говорить честно, попросту примитивно. Но это другая проблема и не ваша, она всего лишь проступает в вашем присутствии. 

Все, что вам требуется - перестать беспокоится насчет слепоты этих людей.

Что касается перспектив личной жизни, то надо откровенно признать - они так же становятся с одной стороны непростыми. Но только с одной стороны - да-да! Почему? Потому что вам труднее ошибиться в выборе партнера - ведь ему потребуется увидеть в вас именно личность, а не исключительно вашу внешность. Я понимаю человеческое стремление лично убедиться в ошибочности чего-либо, и как это ни парадоксально, но именно невозможность самому наделать ошибок становится причиной страдания у людей, ограниченных в этой возможности. Тем не менее, я все же скажу вам, что большинство отношений, легко завязывающихся между внешне привлекательными людьми - пустышка. Нередко возможность бездумного выбора приводит людей прямиком к мысли о суициде, что вы здесь могли неоднократно наблюдать. Потому что для прочных отношений внешности недостаточно, более того, она не играет решающего значения - это всего лишь приятное дополнение. Я отлично понимаю, что мои слова могут сойти за ободрение или жалость - но это не так, на самом деле я человек безжалостный и со всеми говорю прямо, но тем не менее, я все же сторонник того, чтобы каждый всё проверял сам. Влезть в парочку сомнительных приключений возможности у вас не много, но наблюдать-то вы можете. Я рекомендую вам внимательно присмотреться к тому, что вызывает у вас тягу. Без негатива и без той самой жажды - просто посмотрите на то, как складываются отношения у других людей, что в их основе, так ли все прекрасно, как кажется?

Я не стремлюсь вас отвратить от того, что вам якобы недоступно. Нет. Я просто хочу вам показать, что жизнь движется совершенно иными течениями, а не тем, что на поверхности, это прекрасно понимают люди, способные анализировать свой опыт. Те же, кто скачут всю жизнь по поверхности, обречены на постоянную сумятицу, вся привилегия этих людей - наступать на одни и те же грабли всю жизнь. Тут нечему завидовать.

Так что на самом деле ваш путь просто короче. Я искренне надеюсь, что вы поймете, что ничего и никогда и не было потеряно, и сможете в полной мере и с умом воспользоваться дарами жизни.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Я всё время думаю: что было бы с авторами тем, у которых проблемы с кожей, если бы у них - ттт! - не было бы руки или ноги. Что бы они писали тогда?

----------


## Nord

> Я всё время думаю: что было бы с авторами тем, у которых проблемы с кожей, если бы у них - ттт! - не было бы руки или ноги. Что бы они писали тогда?


 Что нет руки или ноги, а если бы они были - что шевелить ими нет никакой охоты. А если бы не было денег - что нет денег, а если были бы - что нет ничего достойного и деньги не главное. А если бы расстались с любимым - что нет любимого, а если бы были в браке - что достала жена/муж/дети. А если бы завтра умирать - что не успели пожить, а если бы еще жить и жить - что жизнь бессмысленна. А если бы...

Всегда чего-нибудь не хватает.

----------


## VikTer

> Я всё время думаю: что было бы с авторами тем, у которых проблемы с кожей, если бы у них - ттт! - не было бы руки или ноги. Что бы они писали тогда?


 Знаете, я не хочу сказать что быть без руки/ноги это лучше, чем с обсыпанной кожей лица, ведь такие вещи вообще нельзя сравнивать, у каждого своя беда и страшна она по своему. Но лицо это именно та часть тела, куда чаще всего направлены взгляды других людей и именно такое проблемное лицо при общении может оттолкнуть и вызвать неприязнь к человеку.

----------


## Игорёк

Согласен, еслиб писька росла на лбу, то мне было бы совсем худо ))

----------


## Игорёк

А вообще автор молодец, не углубляется в проблему сильно, не унывает так сказать до конца. Не говорит о проблемах с девушками, о проблеме создания семьй, а вопросах солидности. Совмещает учебу работу и депрессию, что в наше время большая редкость. 
Уверен что небыло бы никаких "если", будь все нормально.

----------


## Nord

> Знаете, я не хочу сказать что быть без руки/ноги это лучше, чем с обсыпанной кожей лица, ведь такие вещи вообще нельзя сравнивать, у каждого своя беда и страшна она по своему. Но лицо это именно та часть тела, куда чаще всего направлены взгляды других людей и именно такое проблемное лицо при общении может оттолкнуть и вызвать неприязнь к человеку.


 А вы не считаете, VikTer, что эта проблема, возникающая при общении, гораздо более серьезна в отношении общества, а не вас - ведь получается, что люди, которые неприязненно относятся к вам, судят о вас чисто по внешности - то есть поступают крайне опрометчиво. Нет, я согласен, что в любом случае неприятно ощущать, что для кого-то твоя внешность отталкивающая, но вы ведь в этом не виновны. Что остается - всю жизнь трепать себе нервы этим или просто обратить внимание на другие стороны жизни? Жизнь ведь многогранна - мы сами сужаем для себя поле деятельности.

Не сдавайтесь, VikTer - жизнь просто непредсказуема. Никогда не говори никогда - вполне может статься, что ваша проблема еще будет решена, иногда ситуация совершенно неожиданно разрешается. Но в любом случае, вам не стоит концентрироваться на плохих сторонах - зачем? Вы только сами себя погрузите в состояние постоянного недовольства, хотя в то же самое время можно найти огромное количество вариантов, которые сделают вашу жизнь приятной даже не смотря на эту проблему.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Что нет руки или ноги, а если бы они были - что шевелить ими нет никакой охоты. А если бы не было денег - что нет денег, а если были бы - что нет ничего достойного и деньги не главное. А если бы расстались с любимым - что нет любимого, а если бы были в браке - что достала жена/муж/дети. А если бы завтра умирать - что не успели пожить, а если бы еще жить и жить - что жизнь бессмысленна. А если бы...
> 
> Всегда чего-нибудь не хватает.


 Хотела сказать: можешь - поменяй ситуацию, не можешь - свое отношение к ней.

----------


## Unity

> Unity, и что это совем никак не лечится ?Что хотябы в инете пищут об этой болезни ? как можно бороться ?


 Естественно, в своё время пришлось исследовать множество тематической информации; также встречала десятки схожих печальных историй на всяческих форумах, посвящённых социофобии/дисморфомании/социальной самоизоляции. Автору данной темы (не ведаю, право, прочтёт ли Он когда-либо эти строки  :Embarrassment: ) можно только поаплодировать, – поднявшись в полный рост – ведь многие души, столкнувшись с похожей проблемой попросту элементарно ломались, «опускались на дно», становясь отшельниками, затворниками, социопатами, – и вся их жизнь катилась под откос – и некоторых случаях порой всё действительно доходит до СУ (хотя ведь в действительности многим людям элементарно наплевать, как выглядит их визави, – главное – тонкости и особенности его психологии, внутренней организации)...  
P.S. Вывод многолетних изысканий в Сети: проблемы с кожей, как правило, обусловлены Не малоподвижным офисным образом жизни, Не нерациональным питанием, Не хроническими заболеваниями эндокринной системы, – это всего лишь специфический Наследственный фактор; ты попросту выглядишь средневековой прокаженной какое-то время, – а затем всё, теоретически, «должно пройти» само собой. По крайней мере, таков мой эпизод. Оба мои предка были носителями данного неблагоприятного признака, – может быть, именно потому они и смогли сблизиться в своё время, в свою безумную молодость. Итог плачевен.  :Big Grin:  Годы жизни Уже были проведены в добровольном заточении, – и ещё чёрт-весть сколько придётся заживо себя хоронить, стараясь не попадаться никому на глаза. Годы, когда вереница одинаковых дней превращается в одно долгое, бесконечное кошмарное сновидение и ты перестаёшь замечать, каков сегодня день и каков именно месяц... 
Всё это надоедает... Видеть жизнь со стороны... Поэтому, – это одна из причин в сложном комплексе неразрешенных проблем, что побуждают индивидуума Unity размышлять о самоликвидации, сходе с дистанции, дезертирстве, как ни назови. 
P.P.S. У предков «проклятие» прошло в районе 25 (!) лет... То есть, в идеале, «преображения» ожидать ещё целых четыре или более лет...  :Big Grin:  Это ужасно... Чувствуешь себя заключённой, – хотя и не в тюрьме... В темнице собственных фобий, скорее (а именно: вызвать отрицательные эмоции у кого-либо своим отнюдь не идеалистическим обликом)...  



> Вы не хуже других, Unity.
> 
> Надо честно признать, что ваша внешность вполне обоснованно вызывает интерес у прохожих. Проблема в том, что вы не можете допустить эту мысль - что к вам могут проявлять такого рода любопытство. Однако, это как раз и формирует мысль, что вы хуже других. - Да с чего это?! Вы отличаетесь от других внешне, может и не в лучшую сторону, но вы не хуже других. Внешность - это внешность, я видел массу красивых внешне, но крайне неприятных людей - заносчивых, недалеких, жестоких. Ценить их за внешность может придти в голову только не слишком умному человеку... но я не понимаю - зачем ориентироваться на ценности этих людей? Вообще, надо понять, Unity, что, увы, множество людей просто поверхностны и дальше рефлекторных реакций не продвигаются. Это именно такие люди начинают обсуждать вашу внешность - их сознание ими не контролируется, оно, если опять же говорить честно, попросту примитивно. Но это другая проблема и не ваша, она всего лишь проступает в вашем присутствии.


 Если бы все мы, такие, в действительности не были хуже, – разве стали бы обращать на нас внимание случайные прохожие, провожая смехом вслед? Разве возникли бы тогда в обществе «мифы» о «прыщавых», естественно-отвратительных, недостойных внимания? 
Unity и не пытается ориентироваться на Чуждые ценности, – гармоничный, пропорциональный, Идеалистический облик всегда ценился мной и так – в качестве произведения искусства самой Природы, – и всем нам, наверное, свойственно стремиться к величественному, прекрасному, великолепному 
Человека, жаждущего приобрести роскошную, красивую иномарку вряд ли кто-либо станет порицать, – однако душу, жаждущую приобрести себе Человеческое Лицо, почему-то многие почитают «слегка нездоровой», мягко говоря... Хотя основной мой мотив в данном случае, – оказаться достойной гипотетического партнёра, если только таковой вообще в принципе когда-либо может мне встретиться.  :Frown:

----------


## Alex22

> P.P.S. У предков «проклятие» прошло в районе 25 (!) лет... То есть, в идеале, «преображения» ожидать ещё целых четыре или более лет...


 Мне 28, и в 20 - я тоже думал, что все нужно успеть именно сейчас. Универ, найти работу, найти свою вторую половину.. Но со временем осознаешь, что и в 30 лет жизнь может не закончиться. 
Хотя, я тебя понимаю - ты как и все люди: "нам много не надо - нам надо все и сразу."
Если действительно, через 4-5 лет все пройдет, займи их занятием собой - учись, получай образование, развивайся. И, сужу по своему опыту, когда встанешь на ноги, строить личную жизнь, отдыхать и флиртовать будет намного приятнее и интереснее!

----------


## Unity

> Что касается перспектив личной жизни, то надо откровенно признать - они так же становятся с одной стороны непростыми. Но только с одной стороны - да-да! Почему? Потому что вам труднее ошибиться в выборе партнера - ведь ему потребуется увидеть в вас именно личность, а не исключительно вашу внешность. Я понимаю человеческое стремление лично убедиться в ошибочности чего-либо, и как это ни парадоксально, но именно невозможность самому наделать ошибок становится причиной страдания у людей, ограниченных в этой возможности. Тем не менее, я все же скажу вам, что большинство отношений, легко завязывающихся между внешне привлекательными людьми - пустышка. Нередко возможность бездумного выбора приводит людей прямиком к мысли о суициде, что вы здесь могли неоднократно наблюдать. Потому что для прочных отношений внешности недостаточно, более того, она не играет решающего значения - это всего лишь приятное дополнение. Я отлично понимаю, что мои слова могут сойти за ободрение или жалость - но это не так, на самом деле я человек безжалостный и со всеми говорю прямо, но тем не менее, я все же сторонник того, чтобы каждый всё проверял сам. Влезть в парочку сомнительных приключений возможности у вас не много, но наблюдать-то вы можете. Я рекомендую вам внимательно присмотреться к тому, что вызывает у вас тягу. Без негатива и без той самой жажды - просто посмотрите на то, как складываются отношения у других людей, что в их основе, так ли все прекрасно, как кажется?


 Да, «веру» в саму возможность подобных перспектив пришлось похоронить многие годы тому назад.  :Frown:  Несомненно, дело не столько и не сколько в одном лишь «априорном отсутствии отменной картинки», сколь в осознании своего кричащего несовершенства в психологической сфере, естественно порождённого прежним опытом, – нелюдимости в школе, патологической замкнутости даже в своей собственной семье. Личность Unity столь же неприглядна, что и внешность, да, я прекрасно всё это осознаю, – и именно это – основной «барьер & препятствие» предприятию каких-либо попыток инициировать с кем-либо отношения. Я элементарно боюсь людей... В 21 год! Это нонсенс...  :Big Grin: 
Unity не испытывает (по крайней мере, теперь) каких-либо особых страданий по поводу невозможности ведения здравой, активной общественной жизни в среде родных, знакомых и коллег, – ведь всё это – только моя вина, закономерное следствие суммы осознанных, предумышленных выборов, реализованных мною в прошлом... Однако теперь... Возникает вопрос: зачем, в таком случае, теперь жить вообще??? Чего ради? Ради бесконечного созерцания 4 каменных стен?.. Я в тупике... Да и многие, стоит полагать, где-то в своих тёмных «норах» на Земле...

Судить со стороны, – что происходит меж иными людьми, более-менее сознательно выстраивающими свои взаимоотношения, нахожу Некорректным. Некоторые явления, как мне кажется, можно понять лишь непосредственно приняв в них участие...  



> Я не стремлюсь вас отвратить от того, что вам якобы недоступно. Нет. Я просто хочу вам показать, что жизнь движется совершенно иными течениями, а не тем, что на поверхности, это прекрасно понимают люди, способные анализировать свой опыт. Те же, кто скачут всю жизнь по поверхности, обречены на постоянную сумятицу, вся привилегия этих людей - наступать на одни и те же грабли всю жизнь. Тут нечему завидовать.


 Недоступность, иль, вернее, Выбор невозможности вступления в отношения, стал для меня побуждением прекратить беспрестанную погоню за «позитивом» & «счастьем», столь свойственную человеческим существам, и, наконец, задуматься: кто есть все мы? Что мы есть? Где мы? Зачем? Кто и с какой именно целью сконструировал нас? Более меня не занимает самозабвенный чувственный опыт, предоставляемый «даром жизни», – меня более занимает её технический аспект: что скрывает за ширмой известной нам жизни? Что есть жизнь? Для чего существует она? «Кому это выгодно»?  :Confused: 

Unity не жалеет ни о чём, – хотя, конечно же, жаль, что так никогда и не узнаю – что есть поцелуй, объятия и прочие прелести, доступные Здравым людям... Пришла, увидела, ушла... «Понаблюдала со стороны» странный сон...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex22

А как твои родители с этим справились?

----------


## Unity

> Так что на самом деле ваш путь просто короче. Я искренне надеюсь, что вы поймете, что ничего и никогда и не было потеряно, и сможете в полной мере и с умом воспользоваться дарами жизни.


 Занятно, – но основной «драматический момент» заключается в том, что я не понимаю – что именно делать со всеми этими «дарами существования», – и не уверена даже – присутствует ли у меня желание что-либо в этой жизни ныне предпринимать...  :Confused: 
Настроение, при котором, засыпая, каждый вечер мечтаешь более никогда не открывать глаза, сохранилось со времён школы, – хотя, несомненно, многое и было переосмыслено за годы раздумий в тишине, одиночестве, темноте. Наверное, каждый затворница, каждый отшельник, анахорет, хикикомори, прошел этот «путь».  :Frown:  Кто я есть? Для чего существую? Почто пришла в этот мир? Все эти вопросы остались без ответа...  :Frown:  Целей (по крайней мере, привязанных к этой жизни и миру) нет, желания кажутся тщетными... Даже исконный «инстинкт самосохранения» вот уже седьмой год практически ежедневно подвергаю сомнению и критическому анализу...  :Big Grin:  Зачем жить? Почему люди порой говорят: – «Нужно бороться и жить»? Кому Нужно? Какова цель всего этого беспрестанного выживания? Генотип некоторых существ самоочевидно малопригоден для репродукции, – следовательно, нет смысла и в семье – ибо выгляжу словно пугало, обросла комплексами словно бы днище старинного корабля раковинами моллюсков... «Экзистенциальный недуг» налицо, одним словом... 

Вот и возникает вопрос: а в чём же, собственно, заключается «дар жизни» и почему вообще его стоит ценить??? Кто бы мог подсказать?.. 



> Я всё время думаю: что было бы с авторами тем, у которых проблемы с кожей, если бы у них - ттт! - не было бы руки или ноги. Что бы они писали тогда?


 У каждой сущей души Здесь, – свой уникальный Quest, своё путешествие, свои «проблемы». Полагаю, отсутствие одной из конечностей, – или даже двух на выбор – было бы для меня Меньшим субъективным Злом, нежели Отсутствие смазливой мордочки... Да, слабость эго, – стремление, влечение к прекрасному. Да, возможно, это «грех» и порок, – но раз уж все мы существуем – стоит стремиться к Идеалу, не так ли? Никто не осуждает людей за стремление иметь красивого благоверного и детей; красивый дом, автомобиль, сад, цветник, в конце концов, – но жажду выглядеть идеально – по крайней мере, для одного-единственного человека на Земле, – своей пары – почему-то беспрестанно поддаётся остракизму...



> Всегда чего-нибудь не хватает.


 Воистину, так!.. Похоже, именно в этом и заключена Сущность Жизни, развития, эволюции, восхождения, становления, путешествия, любого сущего движения, любой возможной потребности и нужды... Будь все мы Всем довольны, – разве смогла бы в таком случае продолжаться жизнь на этой планете?.. 



> Знаете, я не хочу сказать что быть без руки/ноги это лучше, чем с обсыпанной кожей лица, ведь такие вещи вообще нельзя сравнивать, у каждого своя беда и страшна она по своему. Но лицо это именно та часть тела, куда чаще всего направлены взгляды других людей и именно такое проблемное лицо при общении может оттолкнуть и вызвать неприязнь к человеку.


 Верно подмечено, камрад...
Скверно быть монстром... Мерзко осознавать, что ничего иного, кроме отвращения или плохо скрываемого научного интереса (с коим люди зачастую рассматривают заспиртованных младенцев в кунсткамере) ты не сможешь вызвать у иных людей... Да, «встречают по одёжке, провожают по уму», – однако с некоторыми Вариантами «одёжки» <которую, к сожалению, невозможно с себя попросту снять и выбросить прочь> даже не хочется попадаться иным людям на глаза...

----------


## Unity

> Мне 28, и в 20 - я тоже думал, что все нужно успеть именно сейчас. Универ, найти работу, найти свою вторую половину.. Но со временем осознаешь, что и в 30 лет жизнь может не закончиться. 
> Хотя, я тебя понимаю - ты как и все люди: "нам много не надо - нам надо все и сразу."
> Если действительно, через 4-5 лет все пройдет, займи их занятием собой - учись, получай образование, развивайся. И, сужу по своему опыту, когда встанешь на ноги, строить личную жизнь, отдыхать и флиртовать будет намного приятнее и интереснее!


 На данный момент очень сложно даже на мгновение допустить саму мысль о том, я дотяну до 30 лет!..
Это ещё целых 9 лет страданий... Но зачем?.. Не лучше ли сразу со всем этим покончить? 
Всё & сразу мне не нужно, – фактически, мне не нужно ничто, кроме чёткого понимания: что я такое? Где? Зачем? В чём заключается смысл моего существования, – и на каком основании стоит всё это продолжать?
P.S. Ваши слова таят в себе глубокий Смысл, от них буквально веет непостижимой мне на данный момент... мудростью... 
Не ведаю, право, – сумею ли выжить... Вырасти... Что-то Здесь понять...
P.P.S. Мои предки просто тихо, молча «переждали» этот период... Я им искренне поражаюсь... Я возненавидела себя, – а они в своё время жили средь людей, продолжали учиться, работать... Герои, одним словом...

----------


## Alex22

> Всё & сразу мне не нужно, – фактически, мне не нужно ничто, кроме чёткого понимания: что я такое? Где? Зачем? В чём заключается смысл моего существования, – и на каком основании стоит всё это продолжать?


 Я уже писал в другой теме:
Если жизнь не складывается - согласен, тоже не понимаю, нахрена надо...
 А, если все более минее нормально - просто жить и наслаждаться приятными моментами. Жить в настоящем маленькими радостями... (даже сейчас, думаю, у тебя есть такие.)
В твоем случае, только тебе решать, или точнее искать силы еще на несколько лет. Но главное, что бы за это время ты себя окончательно не "сожрала" из нутри... иначе в этих мучениях не будет смысла... Зато, если сможешь, наладить общий язык со всеми голосами и сомнениями в своей голове, через несколько лет тебя ждет новая, полноценная жизнь.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Верно подмечено, камрад...
> Скверно быть монстром... Мерзко осознавать, что ничего иного, кроме отвращения или плохо скрываемого научного интереса (с коим люди зачастую рассматривают заспиртованных младенцев в кунсткамере) ты не сможешь вызвать у иных людей... Да, «встречают по одёжке, провожают по уму», – однако с некоторыми Вариантами «одёжки» <которую, к сожалению, невозможно с себя попросту снять и выбросить прочь> даже не хочется попадаться иным людям на глаза...


 А как же Шрек  и принцесса Фиона ?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.На данный момент очень сложно даже на мгновение допустить саму мысль о том, я дотяну до 30 лет!..
> Это ещё целых 9 лет страданий... Но зачем?.. Не лучше ли сразу со всем этим покончить? 
> 2. Всё & сразу мне не нужно, – фактически, мне не нужно ничто, кроме чёткого понимания: что я такое? Где? Зачем? В чём заключается смысл моего существования, – и на каком основании стоит всё это продолжать?


 А ты не находишь, что для 2 (вопросы, над которыми тысячи лет бьются лучшие умы человечества ) таки маловато да же 1.
Ты круто замахнулась, "работы" хватит не только на 9 лет, а и всей жизни не хватит.

Например, копнуть со стороны философии. Немеряное количество великих мыслителей и популяризаторов.

А со стороны науки - та же картина.

А входящий опять нынче в моду мистицизм. Тонны литературы, лопатить не перелопатить.
Я уже молчу про фантастику, глубокие и интересные книги есть, если тяжело читать первоисточники.
А мультипликация, кино, музыка, песни ? Да ладно.
Ах, да я забыл, тебе ведь "много не надо", всего-лишь "смысл жизни" "на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой". Чесслово, охренел бы любой всемогущий джинн. Ему наверное былобы проще сварганить из тебя "писаную красавицу-супермодель", да дворец с сокровищами в придачу. :Smile:  Так что вперед, "грызть гранит науки". Тут, как говорится, "чем дальше в лес - тем больше дров".

----------


## Nord

Unity, хорошо, давай пойдем отсюда: ты некрасива на лицо!

...так. Что это значит? Что ты негодный человек? - Я этого не вижу. Ну, может ты и не ангел - так я и сам еще тот негодяй - но ты и разговариваешь связно, и, в отличие от меня, идеалы имеешь какие-то общечеловеческие, и я зуб даю, что я не одинок во мнении, что ты интересный собеседник. Нет, я решительно не пойму - чем ты хуже других? Лицо покрыто прыщами - и что? Нет, правда - что?

У меня был товарищ - у него все лицо было красным от прыщей с гнойничками, но хоть убей - я не помню, чтобы кто-то из вменяемых людей его доставал по этому поводу. Нет, конечно, первый раз его увидев, я наверняка задержал взгляд на его лице чуть дольше, чем следовало бы - но мы же все люди! Наше внимание автоматически привлекает что-то выделяющееся - будь оно красиво или наоборот. Но мне и в голову не пришло над ним смеяться. И жалеть его не было нужды - он был отличный компанейский парень, хороший спец в своем деле. С ним было интересно проводить время, и девушкам в том числе. Я не знаю были ли у него интимные отношения с девушками - но это, понятно, и не моего ума дело было, чтобы лезть вдруг с такими вопросами, но то, что он нормально общался с людьми - это достоверный факт.

Не, наверняка были люди, которые вели себя агрессивно по отношению к нему - ну так если ничего другого не остается, приходится любые возможности использовать, чтобы самооценку поддерживать. Это действительно несчастные люди. Я серьезно! Скорее всего родители плевали на их воспитание, да и на них вообще. Эту пустоту надо чем-то заполнять - они вынуждены так поступать. Им не хватает смелости свернуть с этого пути, они этому не научены, они одиноки. Это я не тебя описываю, Unity, а тех людей, что смеются тебе в лицо. От хорошей-то жизни так делать не станешь.

Ну, что еще остается - поцелуи/объятия? Начнем с того, что ты и не пробовала завязать близкие отношения, заранее определив для себя их невозможность. Или я ошибаюсь? Надо признать, что по фотографии в тебя вряд ли кто-то влюбится, хотя, опять же, не факт - смотря как фотографировать. Но тут главное не это - я тебе писал уже, что эта влюбленность во внешность до добра редко доводит, так что невелика потеря. Однако существует еще масса способов знакомства, причем я бы начал с простого общения, без всяких далеко идущих планов - оно так лучше в любом случае. Бессмысленно отрицать, что твоя внешность требует особенного подхода при знакомстве, но я тебе вот скажу - это требуется всегда и для всех! Даже те люди, что популярны, не просто так популярны, они свою популярность поддерживают. У них другие исходные позиции, но они все равно свою "ценность" в чужих глазах вынуждены поддерживать, если хотят оставаться популярными. Так же точно девушки не сами по себе такие привлекательные красавицы - они так же обряжаются в завлекающие наряды, красят глазки, а потом их строят. Как и парни выпячивают грудь колесом, блещут юмором и соревнуются с друг другом в мужественности. В твоем случае нужен просто немного иной подход. Если уж тебе так интересны отношения, то и надо сосредоточиться на поиске решения, а не на разглядывании препятствия в достижении цели.

Первым делом, надо определить свои сильные стороны. Все стороны. Возможно у тебя просто умопомрачительная фигура - ведь это не связано с лицом, надо этот актив оценить. Это ты на своем лице застряла, а если подумать, у женщины много других мест, которые могут радовать глаз... ну и прочие части тела : ) Потом, есть еще множество "нематериальных" вещей - походка, пластика, голос, манера общаться. Все это может быть исключительно приятным и завлекательным. Не последнее место играют чувство юмора, умение поддержать, живость ума - этим можно блистать ярче самого прелестного личика! Главное - умение! Вытащи все самое хорошее в себе - поверь мне, найдется очень немало охотников до этих богатств, причем, в отличие от простейшего возбуждения любопытства красивым личиком, которое вспыхивает в самых неискушенных головах, ты имеешь все шансы повстречать действительно интересного человека. Не родись красивой - слышала такое? 

Тебе терять нечего, тебе гораздо легче раскрепоститься и понять себя, чем удовлетворенных одним своим личиком девиц - не многие из них идут дальше. Личико недолговечно, юность штука такая... а вот ум и женственность, преданность и нежность - эти качества с годами хуже не становятся. Со временем это доходит до всякого мужчины, у которого было достаточно подруг, чтобы сделать выводы.

Но помни - я тебя предупреждал! - То, что видят люди, зависит от того, куда они смотрят. Это палка у двух концах, поэтому всегда проще оставаться самим собой. Помни об этом, помни.

----------


## Unity

> Я уже писал в другой теме:
> Если жизнь не складывается - согласен, тоже не понимаю, нахрена надо...


 Жизнь в принципе и Не Обязана изначально складываться идеально, – наверное, именно в этом и заключается основной её Вызов и смысл: Свою жизнь каждой сущей душе предстоит выстроить для себя самой, самостоятельно, по своему усмотрению, на свой лад, на свой вкус, по своему строго-индивидуальному плану и предпочтению – независимо, автономно, своими силами, дарованиями и способностями. И чем сложнее «стартовая позиция», – тем только больше удовольствия в случае Победы в этом неистовом соревновании... 
Однако проблемы начинаются тогда, когда мотивация двигаться к очередным достижениям вдруг по каким-либо причинам исчезает... Зачем вообще в принципе шевелиться, – а вдруг не получиться – или получиться не так, как изначально предполагалось в мечтах? 
Unity же в качестве препятствия дальнейшей активности в своё время «сразили наповал» неуверенность в своих силах и масса вопросов «технического характера»: что есть мир? Что есть жизнь? Кто устроил «человека»? Зачем? Существует ли душа? В чём заключается ценность и смысл нашей жизни? Кто или Что стоит за всем этим феноменом, – и каковы интересы этой таинственной, призрачной заинтересованной стороны?  :Confused: 



> А, если все более минее нормально - просто жить и наслаждаться приятными моментами. Жить в настоящем маленькими радостями... (даже сейчас, думаю, у тебя есть такие.)
> В твоем случае, только тебе решать, или точнее искать силы еще на несколько лет. Но главное, что бы за это время ты себя окончательно не "сожрала" из нутри... иначе в этих мучениях не будет смысла... Зато, если сможешь, наладить общий язык со всеми голосами и сомнениями в своей голове, через несколько лет тебя ждет новая, полноценная жизнь.


 Всегда убивала фраза, – «просто жить»...  :Frown:  Жить зачем, преследуя какие именно цели в данный момент? Гедонизм, эпикуреизм, эвдемонизм? Нет, это не кажется мне достойной целью, – либо «утопия» Для Всех, без исключения – либо борьба за установление счастья для как можно большего количества иных существ, – эгоизм отвратителен, как по мне – и ставить его во главу угла, – огромнейшая ошибка, имхо... 



> А как же Шрек и принцесса Фиона ?


 Ну-ну, такое возможно разве что в анимации & кино...



> А ты не находишь, что для 2 (вопросы, над которыми тысячи лет бьются лучшие умы человечества ) таки маловато да же 1.
> Ты круто замахнулась, "работы" хватит не только на 9 лет, а и всей жизни не хватит.


 Unity замахнулась всего лишь на один-единственный насущный для себя вопрос. Я живу. Таков факт. Вопрос: на кой? И что я такое? И кто все мы вообще? И кто создал нас, – и прочую флору & фауну в Этом Месте? Кто сотворил этот мир и всё то, что было зафиксировано всеми нашими радиотелескопами в радиусе миллиардов световых лет вокруг?  :Confused:  Мне это очень нужно Знать, – а иначе – как понять: что именно стоит сделать в этой жизни?.. 



> Например, копнуть со стороны философии. Немеряное количество великих мыслителей и популяризаторов.


 Философии, – всего лишь системы догадок, мнений и субъективных пожеланий их творцов. Чем может помочь нам Их Личный Поиск?.. Они пытались найти Своё место в жизни, – мы пытаемся сделать то же...  



> А со стороны науки - та же картина.


 Увы, к сожалению, Наука способна ответить на вопрос: – «Как» (как устроены мы, как функционируют наши тело, сознание, разум) – но не «Зачем» (ради чего функционирует)?



> А входящий опять нынче в моду мистицизм. Тонны литературы, лопатить не перелопатить.


 Опять-таки, всего лишь скромные Догадки, домыслы авторов этих книг... Или Вы верите в ченнелинг, откровения «духов» и общение с «мудрыми инопланетянами»?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

> Я уже молчу про фантастику, глубокие и интересные книги есть, если тяжело читать первоисточники.


 Однако жизнь ограничена, – и всего важного при всём желании не перечесть... Кроме того, – как узнать – стояща ли книга, не прочтя её? Ориентироваться по жанру? 



> А мультипликация, кино, музыка, песни ? Да ладно.


 А ведь теоретически нужно при всём при этом успевать ещё и где-то трудиться в поте чела, принося пользу обществу...  :Big Grin: 



> Ах, да я забыл, тебе ведь "много не надо", всего-лишь "смысл жизни" "на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой". Чесслово, охренел бы любой всемогущий джинн. Ему наверное былобы проще сварганить из тебя "писаную красавицу-супермодель", да дворец с сокровищами в придачу. Так что вперед, "грызть гранит науки". Тут, как говорится, "чем дальше в лес - тем больше дров".


 Да, некоторым важно понимать, – чего ради стоит просыпаться по утрам. Примечание: мне, как, наверное, и подавляющему большинству иных людей, не нужен «аватар» класса «суперфотомодель», – вполне достаточно было бы того, с которым было бы не стыдно появляться на улице при свете дня и от одного вида которого маленькие бы дети не впадали в истерику. Достаточно было бы того, каков пришелся бы по душе иному одному-единственному существу на этой Земле, может быть, двум-трём в дальнейшей перспективе (детей имею в виду). Вот и всё. Да и дворец, – излишество. Достаточно душа и спальни. Вот и всё. Было бы здоровье, – а остальное приложиться...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
«Гранит науки», – сиречь образование необходимо тем, что планируют и мечтают связать свою жизнь с каким-нибудь Мегаполисом – а ведь некоторым из нас всё же более по душе тихие заводи, – эко-поселение за часы езды от дымящих труб городов, органическое земледелие вместо «жизни по графику» с пробуждением по будильнику, а не вместе с первыми Солнечными лучами в любое время года... 



> Unity, хорошо, давай пойдем отсюда: ты некрасива на лицо!
> 
> ...так. Что это значит? Что ты негодный человек? - Я этого не вижу. Ну, может ты и не ангел - так я и сам еще тот негодяй - но ты и разговариваешь связно, и, в отличие от меня, идеалы имеешь какие-то общечеловеческие, и я зуб даю, что я не одинок во мнении, что ты интересный собеседник. Нет, я решительно не пойму - чем ты хуже других? Лицо покрыто прыщами - и что? Нет, правда - что?


 Хм, осознание собственного же несовершенства и безусловной неполноценности в сравнении с иными представителями вида homo sapiens издавна повергает в печаль, ввергает в страхи, сомнения, – ведь – что ни делай, – всё равно, в любом случае, мне никогда не сравниться с теми, что априори родились прекрасными... 
Безусловно, бесспорно, «негодяи» неспособны столь красиво говорить, столь стройно, ладно изъясняться; столь логично и легко излагать своё виденье-мысль, – Unity же, несомненно, крайне нескладно сплетает цепочки из слов. Да и идеалы у меня примитивны: всё или ничего. Либо социальная утопия, – либо к чёрту таков мир вообще, что столь далёк от совершенства... «Максимализм, бескомпромиссность, нонконформизм», одним словом, – за что и клевали повсеместно со времён школы... Нет «жизни таковой, какой она есть», – устроим же вместе «лучший, высший, просветлённый мир»... 
То, что никогда В Реале мне (и всем Таким, like me) не встретить пару... Партнёр же, – первейшая (и, вполне возможно) единственная мотивация двигаться вперёд, становиться всё лучше, разумнее, гармоничнее, мудрей... Порочный круг, – нет близкой души – нет желания жить, – нет потому, что не о ком заботиться, кого боготворить, превозносить, холить, лелеять etc. Нет потому, что выгляжу, словно жертва бубонной чумы... Вот и всё...  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> У меня был товарищ - у него все лицо было красным от прыщей с гнойничками, но хоть убей - я не помню, чтобы кто-то из вменяемых людей его доставал по этому поводу. Нет, конечно, первый раз его увидев, я наверняка задержал взгляд на его лице чуть дольше, чем следовало бы - но мы же все люди! Наше внимание автоматически привлекает что-то выделяющееся - будь оно красиво или наоборот. Но мне и в голову не пришло над ним смеяться. И жалеть его не было нужды - он был отличный компанейский парень, хороший спец в своем деле. С ним было интересно проводить время, и девушкам в том числе. Я не знаю были ли у него интимные отношения с девушками - но это, понятно, и не моего ума дело было, чтобы лезть вдруг с такими вопросами, но то, что он нормально общался с людьми - это достоверный факт.


 Быть душой компании, – редчайший дар, это далеко не всем дано. Теперь чуть ясней, почему «порок» Вашего визави так и не смог «выбить» его с общества...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Интим, – следствие великой дружбы > платонической влюблённости > любви – и не иначе. Не стоит путать Следствие с Первопричиной. Бездушное животное спаривание, зачастую именуемое ещё одной «потребностью» наряду с жаждой, голодом, никогда, по сути, не интересовало меня, – ведь даже ребёнку ясно: главное в жизни – именно Романтика, – каждый сущий день вплоть до старости и «смерти в один день с тихой умиротворённой улыбкой», а не только лишь в «медовый месяц» – вот в чём Суть межличностных отношений, а не обоюдовыгодное устремление насладиться чей-либо плотью, – телом – без «пленения» иной души.  :Frown: 



> Ну, что еще остается - поцелуи/объятия? Начнем с того, что ты и не пробовала завязать близкие отношения, заранее определив для себя их невозможность. Или я ошибаюсь? Надо признать, что по фотографии в тебя вряд ли кто-то влюбится, хотя, опять же, не факт - смотря как фотографировать. Но тут главное не это - я тебе писал уже, что эта влюбленность во внешность до добра редко доводит, так что невелика потеря. Однако существует еще масса способов знакомства, причем я бы начал с простого общения, без всяких далеко идущих планов - оно так лучше в любом случае. Бессмысленно отрицать, что твоя внешность требует особенного подхода при знакомстве, но я тебе вот скажу - это требуется всегда и для всех! Даже те люди, что популярны, не просто так популярны, они свою популярность поддерживают. У них другие исходные позиции, но они все равно свою "ценность" в чужих глазах вынуждены поддерживать, если хотят оставаться популярными. Так же точно девушки не сами по себе такие привлекательные красавицы - они так же обряжаются в завлекающие наряды, красят глазки, а потом их строят. Как и парни выпячивают грудь колесом, блещут юмором и соревнуются с друг другом в мужественности. В твоем случае нужен просто немного иной подход. Если уж тебе так интересны отношения, то и надо сосредоточиться на поиске решения, а не на разглядывании препятствия в достижении цели.


 Годы жизни с подобным убеждение, установкой не прошли бесследно... Инерция разума велика, – теперь каждый раз наряду с помыслами о Самом Главном в этой жизни тотчас же «автоматически» вспыхивает мысль о том, что «недостойна» ну и в таком ключе...  :Big Grin:  Наверное, в мире существую тысячи таких людей с такими же жуткими блоками в своём разуме... 
Какие уж тут «брачные игры», если со времён школы почитала себя унтерменшем... 



> Не родись красивой - слышала такое?


 Всегда считала подобное утверждение сущей дезинформацией. 



> Первым делом, надо определить свои сильные стороны.


 Может быть, у некоторых индивидуумов априори отсутствуют какие-либо «сильные стороны», – либо характерная самооценка не позволяет их в себе узреть?..

----------


## Игорёк

> Естественно, в своё время пришлось исследовать множество тематической информации; также встречала десятки схожих печальных историй на всяческих форумах, посвящённых социофобии/дисморфомании/социальной самоизоляции. Автору данной темы (не ведаю, право, прочтёт ли Он когда-либо эти строки ) можно только поаплодировать, – поднявшись в полный рост – ведь многие души, столкнувшись с похожей проблемой попросту элементарно ломались, «опускались на дно», становясь отшельниками, затворниками, социопатами, – и вся их жизнь катилась под откос – и некоторых случаях порой всё действительно доходит до СУ (хотя ведь в действительности многим людям элементарно наплевать, как выглядит их визави, – главное – тонкости и особенности его психологии, внутренней организации)...  
> P.S. Вывод многолетних изысканий в Сети: проблемы с кожей, как правило, обусловлены Не малоподвижным офисным образом жизни, Не нерациональным питанием, Не хроническими заболеваниями эндокринной системы, – это всего лишь специфический Наследственный фактор; ты попросту выглядишь средневековой прокаженной какое-то время, – а затем всё, теоретически, «должно пройти» само собой. По крайней мере, таков мой эпизод. Оба мои предка были носителями данного неблагоприятного признака, – может быть, именно потому они и смогли сблизиться в своё время, в свою безумную молодость. Итог плачевен.  Годы жизни Уже были проведены в добровольном заточении, – и ещё чёрт-весть сколько придётся заживо себя хоронить, стараясь не попадаться никому на глаза. Годы, когда вереница одинаковых дней превращается в одно долгое, бесконечное кошмарное сновидение и ты перестаёшь замечать, каков сегодня день и каков именно месяц... 
> Всё это надоедает... Видеть жизнь со стороны... Поэтому, – это одна из причин в сложном комплексе неразрешенных проблем, что побуждают индивидуума Unity размышлять о самоликвидации, сходе с дистанции, дезертирстве, как ни назови. 
> P.P.S. У предков «проклятие» прошло в районе 25 (!) лет... То есть, в идеале, «преображения» ожидать ещё целых четыре или более лет...  Это ужасно... Чувствуешь себя заключённой, – хотя и не в тюрьме... В темнице собственных фобий, скорее (а именно: вызвать отрицательные эмоции у кого-либо своим отнюдь не идеалистическим обликом)...  
> 
> Если бы все мы, такие, в действительности не были хуже, – разве стали бы обращать на нас внимание случайные прохожие, провожая смехом вслед? Разве возникли бы тогда в обществе «мифы» о «прыщавых», естественно-отвратительных, недостойных внимания? 
> Unity и не пытается ориентироваться на Чуждые ценности, – гармоничный, пропорциональный, Идеалистический облик всегда ценился мной и так – в качестве произведения искусства самой Природы, – и всем нам, наверное, свойственно стремиться к величественному, прекрасному, великолепному 
> Человека, жаждущего приобрести роскошную, красивую иномарку вряд ли кто-либо станет порицать, – однако душу, жаждущую приобрести себе Человеческое Лицо, почему-то многие почитают «слегка нездоровой», мягко говоря... Хотя основной мой мотив в данном случае, – оказаться достойной гипотетического партнёра, если только таковой вообще в принципе когда-либо может мне встретиться.


 Душераздерающая история!... Однако как и было сказано можно почерпнуть из этого и положительные моменты, после такой школы ты будешь сильнее, ведь чтобы почувствовать счастье, иногда нужно побыть несчастной. Ибо познается это в сравнении. 4-5 лет это не так много. Да и время на создание семьй у тебя еще останется достаточно много. Социальная проблема конечно будет, отсталость от жизни, фобии, бесследно это все не пройдет, но это не самое страшное, главное чтобы твой кошмар прекратился поскорее.. 

Андрей, ты тоже считаешь что это просто один из 16-ти психотипов ?)))

----------


## Andrew2036

> Андрей, ты тоже считаешь что это просто один из 16-ти психотипов ?)))


 не понял вопроса

разумеется девушка - представитель какого-то психотипа. но при чем здесь это?

----------


## Игорёк

У моей несколько похожие проблемы с автором сообщения (схожие по уродству но разные), но одна не комплексует, и ей наплевать на мнение окружающих, а другая комплексует и хочет избавиться от этого недуга. Кто из них нормальнее ? или это просто 2 разных типа ? 
Один витает в облаках прожигая свою жизнь впустую, а второй жаждит роста и совершенствования, отношений и социализации. Я считаю что Unity, куда нормальнее.

----------


## Игорёк

Ой, я не понял.. Unity не про себя писала чтоли ? тогда извиняюсь..

----------


## Andrew2036

> У моей несколько похожие проблемы с автором сообщения (схожие по уродству но разные), но одна не комплексует, и ей наплевать на мнение окружающих, а другая комплексует и хочет избавиться от этого недуга. Кто из них нормальнее ? или это просто 2 разных типа ? 
> Один витает в облаках прожигая свою жизнь впустую, а второй жаждит роста и совершенствования, отношений и социализации. Я считаю что Unity, куда нормальнее.


 все просто.
поступок одной тебе нравится, поступок другой нет. Если считать нормальными то, что тебе нравиться, то одна нормальная а другая нет. Только с каких пор ты сам стал нормой морали и судьей? то что нравиться тебе не обязательно нравится другому. Ну так давай всех, кто делает не так, как угодно Твоему Величеству записывать в ненормальные.

попробуй принимать людей такими, какие они есть. А ты постоянно хочешь сломать всех, кто делает не так, как тебе нравится. Больше толерантности!

----------


## Nord

Ты ничего не знаешь обо мне, Unity. 

Я знаю, что когда я говорю о себе: "_...и вот предо мною бездна, но в сердце моем покой, а на устах - улыбка; ибо что есть бездна предо мной в сравнении с бездной во мне?..._" многим это кажется просто удачным каламбуром. Но это одна из тех редчайших шуток, в которых совсем нет шутки. Я так долго смотрел в бездну, что теперь трудно понять: где я, а где бездна. По этой же причине я не стремлюсь рассказывать о себе. Что бы я не рассказывал о бездне - это все равно что черпать ложкой океан. К тому же рассказывая что-либо, тем самым это что-то выделяешь и устанавливаешь точку зрения. Но ничего неважного нет. В свое время я хотел сделать себе пару наколок на плечи - на одно "Ангел", на другое - "Негодяй". Все зависит от того, куда посмотреть. Я действительно могу быть кем угодно, поэтому я давно предпочитаю быть просто самим собой.

За свою жизнь я не раз шагал за пределы психических и физических сил человека, я давно спалил нервы, мне известно что такое парализующий ужас, сводящее с ума отчаяние, затмевающая все боль, я знаю что такое белая горячка, потеря сознания, дикая ярость, всепроникающая нежность, потрясающая до глубины души тончайшая красота, любовь...

Это не реклама - в этом схождении во ад нет ничего хорошего, умного или правильного. В этом нет никакой необходимости. Все, что я принес оттуда - это горстка жареных каштанов.

Послушай меня, Unity - ты чудо жизни. Каждое утро ты просыпаешься в огромной вселенной, а не просто в маленькой комнатке подозрительно смотрящего на тебя города. Каждое утро мир легко дышит в твое окно утренним ветерком, дышит своим тотальным существованием, заглядывает в твои глаза тысячами струн света, играет миллионами цветов. Каждое утро мир заново открывается тебе миллиардами возможностей и с любопытством ждет твоего первого шага. 

Я вижу все эти нити событий.

Конечно же здесь не обходится без волшебства. У меня есть Мысленный Повелитель Судьбы - я могу переместиться в любую точку времени и посмотреть любые варианты развития событий. Недавно я заглядывал в твое будущее. В нем ты умирала. Снаружи дома стояли какие-то люди, тихо переговаривающиеся между собой, в палисаднике, среди цветов играли дети... Я зашел в пустой дом и увидел в дальнем конце коридора полоску солнечного света, падающего из открытой двери.

Ты лежала на кровати. Глаза были закрыты и выглядела ты немного уставшей. Губы беззвучно шевелились, и я не мог разобрать что ты говоришь. Мне кажется, ты что-то напевала... Когда я подошел поближе, ты замолчала и мгновение спустя открыла глаза и посмотрела на меня. Ты словно бы узнала меня и слабо улыбнулась...  На твоей шее чаще запульсировала венка и я понял, что ты хочешь что-то сказать... я нагнулся и ты прошептала: "Передай ей, пожалуйста, чтобы она не откладывала жизнь." 

И вновь молча закрыла глаза...

Когда я уже пошел прочь, ты внезапно тронула мою руку. Я обернулся и встретился с твоим сосредоточенным и чуть грустным взглядом. Ты добавила: "Пожалуйста, будь убедительным!"



...Не знаю, получилось ли у меня...

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Опять-таки, всего лишь скромные Догадки, домыслы авторов этих книг... Или Вы верите в ченнелинг, откровения «духов» и общение с «мудрыми инопланетянами»?


 По теме: не знаю что такое ченнелинг, но само название уже отталкивает.
Слишком наукообразно, хотя я уважаю науку, но "научность" не равно "наукообразность". 
В "откровения" духов и инопланетян не верю, я вообще "Фома неверующий", если не сказать "параноик".

По поводу мистики:
Недавно прочитал книгу "Дао физики"(к сожалению не помню автора, кажется то-ли швед то-ли еще какой варяг). Впечатлило.
Автор проводит параллель между физикой и... восточными мистическими учениями.
Очень советую.
Про тонны мусора(в смысле литературы) ты права, но на что и общение, ведь можно "обмениваться мнениями", а Интернет дает доступ к любой информации. 

Правда, тут спор между "бумажными" носителями(книгами) и чтением с экрана монитора. 
Нужны ли книги(бумажные) сейчас, или это - "атавизм" ?

По поводу вопросов "зачем", "для чего", "какой смысл", я склонен считать, что низачем, ни для чего. Все это человек создает для себя сам.
Возможно, в этом есть своя прелесть. 
Вспомнился древний мультик, там как раз один звереныш запустил цепочку "вируса", он собрал и подарил букет другому зверенышу, 
тот с подозрением спросил: 
-Это мне ? 
-Тебе
-А за что ?
-Просто так.
И пошла цепочка дальше с разными предметами, диалог повторялся.
 Господа "доброхоты" - молчать ! Не надо слюнявых нежностей про "добро".
 Я вовсе не к тому.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> А ведь теоретически нужно при всём при этом успевать ещё и где-то трудиться в поте чела, принося пользу обществу...


 Ну - это совершенно необязательно, общество это как-нибудь переживет :Smile: 
Ведь есть противоречие между 
1."я никому не нужна" и 
2."я должна приносить пользу".
Первое - факт, второе - должествование. 
Правда, второе можно переформулировать на  
"Я хочу" или даже "Мне необходимо".
А вообще я удивляюсь Вам, ребята. Под завязку напичканы всякими новомодными теориями аж "от зубов отскакивает". Неудивительно, что возникает перегрузка или, наоборот, ощущение, что все познал, так сказать, "ухватил бога за бороду".
Идет какая-то сумасшедшяя гонка, типа: "скорее ,братцы, а то не успеем".  
И, вместе с тем, жалобы на серую, скучную, тягостную, длинную жизнь.
Впрочем, чему удивляться, и самому все сомнения,метания знакомы.
Как же наши предки все успевали ? 
Как там у классика: "Читай не так, как пономарь, а с чувством, с толком, с расстановкой". 
Теперь в моде, скажем, "клипы"(в переводе с английского clip - мелькание, или патроны для пулемета, что тоже близко по смыслу).
Да и мультики, которые как загнипнотизированный смотрит, например, мой 4-х летний племянник(вернее, мультсериалы) ("Трансформеры","Человек-паук" и пр.)
сплошное мелькание. Старые мультики, типа "Малыш и Карлсон", наотрез отказывается, с плачем и воплем. Причем, многократно может просматривать одну и ту же серию (всегда же сначала, а там серий 50), похоже, пофигу, сюжет и проч.
Да я и при всем желании не могу уловить ни сюжета ни смысла, кроме отдельных громких лозунгов: "Наш мир в опасности!" и проч. 
Куда там советскому времени,лозунги типа "Партия-наш рулевой!" везде были развешаны, но практически никогда не озвучивались. И "западники" еще применяли термин "оболванивание" по отношению к советской системе. Однако советской сиcтеме и не снилось "оболванивание" таких масштабов, которое пришло к нам сейчас с запада. Впрочем, не будем раздувать флейм типа "а вот раньше", что характерно для "старперов" или влезать в политику. Это просто "частное мнение".

----------


## Alex22

> Жизнь в принципе и Не Обязана изначально складываться идеально.


 Согласен, имелось ввиду, если вообще не складывает.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.Бездушное животное спаривание, зачастую именуемое ещё одной «потребностью» наряду с жаждой, голодом, никогда, по сути, не интересовало меня, – ведь даже ребёнку ясно: главное в жизни – именно Романтика, – каждый сущий день вплоть до старости и «смерти в один день с тихой умиротворённой улыбкой», а не только лишь в «медовый месяц» – вот в чём Суть межличностных отношений, а не обоюдовыгодное устремление насладиться чей-либо плотью, – телом – без «пленения» иной души. 
> 
> 2.Может быть, у некоторых индивидуумов априори отсутствуют какие-либо «сильные стороны», – либо характерная самооценка не позволяет их в себе узреть?..


 1. Ну, тогда, виртуальные отношения через тот же Инет, как раз для тебя.
Что же ты хнычешь по поводу отсутствия объятий, поцелуев, разве это не прелюдия к "тупому спариванию" ?
Взять того же Дон-Кихота(рыцаря печального образа). Придумал себе "даму сердца" - Дульсинею Тобосскую и вперед - подвиги совершать. И плевать ему было, что его "дама сердца" - неграмотная крестьянка, да и видел он ее только издали. Вот это романтика в "чистом виде". 
2. Вспомнилось: "С точки зрения банальных эрудиций далеко не каждый индивидуум..." :Smile:  
Так и мой 4-х летний племянник иногда выдает "перлы", типа "не умничай, чемпион". 
Наверное, нахватался из мультиков, впрочем, иногда "устами младенца..."

----------


## Alex22

А, если все более минее нормально - просто жить и наслаждаться приятными моментами. Жить в настоящем маленькими радостями...  наслаждаемся вкусным десертом, гулять по красивым местам, греться на солнце... каждый для себя может еще много чего сюда добавить...




> Всегда убивала фраза, – «просто жить»...  Жить зачем, преследуя какие именно цели в данный момент? Гедонизм, эпикуреизм, эвдемонизм? Нет, это не кажется мне достойной целью, – либо «утопия» Для Всех, без исключения – либо борьба за установление счастья для как можно большего количества иных существ, – эгоизм отвратителен, как по мне – и ставить его во главу угла, – огромнейшая ошибка, имхо...


 Все состоит из маленьких кусочков - так устроен мир. Если в душе пусто, не видно смысла в жизни, все достало, но еще осталось, хоть немного сил - начинать нужно с малого, собирать, творить себя и свое окружение из частичек... И только тогда, возможно, и появится, тот "глобальный" смысл жизни...

Не зря, я уже тут писал: Людям много не надо - надо все и сразу.

----------


## Unity

> Душераздерающая история!... Однако как и было сказано можно почерпнуть из этого и положительные моменты, после такой школы ты будешь сильнее, ведь чтобы почувствовать счастье, иногда нужно побыть несчастной. Ибо познается это в сравнении. 4-5 лет это не так много. Да и время на создание семьй у тебя еще останется достаточно много. Социальная проблема конечно будет, отсталость от жизни, фобии, бесследно это все не пройдет, но это не самое страшное, главное чтобы твой кошмар прекратился поскорее..


 Так-так-так... Поразмыслим, какие же такие «положительные моменты» можно извлечь с такого вот странного опыта... 
Во-1-х, – облик человека скорее детерминируют и предопределяют не гены, наследственность – но всего лишь субъективный выбор личного отношения к воспринимаемой посредством зрения информации. 
Во-2-х, – существуют определённые стереотипические шаблоны и алгоритмы, отвечающие за распознавание того, что мы почитаем «прекрасным» – и основаны они на выработанных Природой за тысячелетья эволюции улавливаемых сознанием/подсознанием соотношениях пропорций, неких энных математических величин, нашедших своё отражение в дизайне, конструкции любого сущего человеческого существа. Эти шаблоны Истинны, они всегда безошибочно определяют Лучшее, это аксиома и догма...   
В-3-их, – далеко не все индивидуумы обладают тем, что Природа и социум почитают благородством, величием, вдохновляющей на подвиги и свершения красотой... 

Вот и возникает вопрос: а зачем же тогда существовать созданиям, не вписывающимся в рамки эталонной прелести и красоты?  :Confused:  Да, возможно, скорее всего, во мне сейчас говорит мой эгоизм, – однако если принять нестандартный и диковинный облик любого иного человеческого существа, как правило, не составляет проблем, воспринять тот факт, что сама ты являешься чем-то кричаще несовершенным, очень сложно. Присутствует непреодолимый страх, что тебя таковой, коей ты есть, так никто никогда и не сможет принять, «оценить», признать «достойной & равной». Именно это опасение, скорее всего, и побуждает некоторых из нас не только долгие годы «скрываться в подполье», но и всё чаще и чаще задумываться о самоликвидации как способе прекращения всего этого кошмарного сна наяву...

Я почему-то, к сожалению, так и не смогла понять, – в чём ценность, сущность и смысл «дара жизни»...  :Frown:  Зачем «нужно жить»? Чего ради вообще стоит беспрестанно заботиться о своём элементарном выживании? Зачем всё это? Для чего? Каков во всём этом может быть смысл? Кому это необходимо и кому вообще всё это может быть интересным? 
Увы, в ходе своего путешествия стезями жизни, я – равно как и многие из нас, издавна «обитающие» на просторах данного ресурса – пришла к точке, глядя на жизнь с которой, всё кажется тщетным, совершенно напрасным, глубоко бессмысленным... 
Игра почему-то перестала стоить свеч теперь... Казавшаяся изначально столь перспективной овчинка, вдруг, к удивлению, оказалась не стоящей выделки...
Я в растерянности... А Вы?  :EEK!: 
Я не понимаю, – что есть жизнь – и зачем вообще она была нам дана... Я не знаю, – что есть я... А знаете ли это Вы?
Я словно бы только что очнулась после долгого кошмарного сна... Однако оказалось, что кошмарное сновидение не закончилось... Это словно бесконечный зеркальный лабиринт, – каждый день просыпаться от одного кошмара – лишь для того, дабы очутиться в другом...



> 4-5 лет это не так много.


 Каждый новый день превратился в пытку... Каждый день на меня из зеркала глядят вопрошающие глаза, в коих читается: а зачем дальше жить? Кто живёт? Где? Для чего? Зачем это всё? Какова во всём этом может быть ценность? Каков во всём происходящем может таиться смысл? Для чего мы родились, – и для чего живём, если жизнь подавно перестала быть «Добровольной», основанной на любопытстве, собственной инициативе, интересе к внешнему миру?
Я на развилке дорог... А Вы?
Что дальше? Стоит ли всё это продолжать, не видя ни цели, ни смысла в каждодневном своём бытие, скрепя сердце, стиснув зубы?.. Зачем же, право, так жить? Зачем жить, если жить по-другому ты не умеешь, – и даже учиться иным альтернативным образам жизни уже почему-то не желаешь?
Ночь души, одним словом... А у Вас?

P.S. Давно подметила одну любопытную вещь: так легко уверовать в мудрость прочих посторонних людей, – и так дьявольски сложно обрести свою гармонию с миром и самой собой... Почему-то постоянно кажется, что все вокруг такие премудрые, – и лишь у меня одной, такой идиотки, всё вечно валиться с рук, и не клеится ничего...

----------


## Unity

> У моей несколько похожие проблемы с автором сообщения (схожие по уродству но разные), но одна не комплексует, и ей наплевать на мнение окружающих, а другая комплексует и хочет избавиться от этого недуга. Кто из них нормальнее ? или это просто 2 разных типа ? 
> Один витает в облаках прожигая свою жизнь впустую, а второй жаждит роста и совершенствования, отношений и социализации. Я считаю что Unity, куда нормальнее.


 Кто-то из нас весьма зависим от стороннего мнения, почитая собственное своё виденье ситуации недостаточно надёжным инструментом; капризным прибором, зачастую предоставляющим неверные показания. Кто-то независим и считает «безмолвный монолог своей души» «истиной в последней инстанции» и ведёт себя соответственно, самоуверенно. 
Каждая сущая душа уникальна, бесподобна, неповторима, – и какому-либо Сравнению во имя преследования каких-либо показательных целей, как по мне, не подлежит. Никто из нас не эталон, никто из нас не шаблон, не образец. Нет среди нас «лучше» и «хуже», все мы несхожие...  :Cool: 



> Про тонны мусора(в смысле литературы) ты права, но на что и общение, ведь можно "обмениваться мнениями", а Интернет дает доступ к любой информации.


 Да, Сеть кажется величайшим Прорывом в истории развития всей ставшей «нашей» печальной цивилизации... Ещё никогда ранее души не могли общаться на столь близкие им и волнующие их темы, живя за многие сотни миль друг от дружки физически. Инет, «Мир Идей», – как у Платона...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Тем не менее, легче от всего этого отнюдь не становиться... Даже любопытство к «премудростям культурной сокровищницы Земли» угасает упрямо в последние дни...  :Frown: 



> По поводу вопросов "зачем", "для чего", "какой смысл", я склонен считать, что низачем, ни для чего. Все это человек создает для себя сам.
> Возможно, в этом есть своя прелесть.


 А что, если человеческое существо смертельно устаёт создавать для себя то, что заставляет её открывать глаза по утрам каждый новый день? И не хочется уже ничего, – ни благ, ни эмоций, ни чувств, ни каких-либо телодвижений в каком-либо направлении? Что, если каждый новый рассвет вызывает всего лишь тень печальной усмешки на устах, – «…Чёрт! И вновь, опять новый цикл, ещё один виток в этой проклятой Бездне»... 
Зачем же продолжать свою жизнь в таком случае?.. 
Последние годы Спрашиваю об этом у других, – ведь придумывать самой себе некую энную цель, критически глядя на своё отражение в зеркале, исчезает всякое желание – равно как и продолжать её вообще... 



> Ну - это совершенно необязательно, общество это как-нибудь переживет
> Ведь есть противоречие между 
> 1."я никому не нужна" и 
> 2."я должна приносить пользу".
> Первое - факт, второе - должествование. 
> Правда, второе можно переформулировать на 
> "Я хочу" или даже "Мне необходимо".


 Да, Unity это необходимо как воздух, – осознавать осмысленность своего бытия – в противном случае, – зачем существовать??? Если твоё функционирование не приносит ничего доброго ни Природе, ни людям, ни удовольствия от осознания ценности и полезности своих усилий... Зачем тогда это всё?



> А вообще я удивляюсь Вам, ребята. Под завязку напичканы всякими новомодными теориями аж "от зубов отскакивает". Неудивительно, что возникает перегрузка или, наоборот, ощущение, что все познал, так сказать, "ухватил бога за бороду".


 Все эти теории, – всего лишь попытки Оправдать своё существование, как по мне... Мы существуем, не понимаем, – зачем – и все эти системы мысли, – лишь следствие стремлений выяснить для самих же себя: в чём резон? Для чего мы Живём? Я не знаю... И этого становиться страшно...  :EEK!:  



> Как же наши предки все успевали ?


 Я же скорее удивляюсь тому, как только наши предки вообще произвели нас на свет, не покончив с собой в 20 лет... 



> Это просто "частное мнение".


 Благодарю, что осветили его. Всегда было интересно: каким видят мир иные глаза...

----------


## Unity

> Ну, тогда, виртуальные отношения через тот же Инет, как раз для тебя.


 Забавно при этом то обстоятельство, что «виртуальные отношения» всегда казались Unity всего лишь игрой, подделкой, фальшивкой, суррогатом, субститутом, эрзацем, заменителем Реальной Жизни, чем-то сугубо искусственным, неполноценным, частичным... «Жизнь через стекло монитора», – нечто словно сон... Между тем, испытывая Реальную жажду, – вряд ли сможем помочь себе Сновидениями о воде... Это определённо не то...  :Frown:  Это всего лишь «крик о помощи», когда реальная яркая осмысленная жизнь оказывается по каким-либо причинам Недоступной...  :Big Grin: 



> Что же ты хнычешь по поводу отсутствия объятий, поцелуев, разве это не прелюдия к "тупому спариванию" ?
> Взять того же Дон-Кихота(рыцаря печального образа). Придумал себе "даму сердца" - Дульсинею Тобосскую и вперед - подвиги совершать. И плевать ему было, что его "дама сердца" - неграмотная крестьянка, да и видел он ее только издали. Вот это романтика в "чистом виде".


 И опять, как по мне, имеет место быть перепутывание следствия и причины. Поцелуи и ласки случаются ведь отнюдь не потому, что они самоцель – всё это, – всего лишь следствие неких чистых, возвышенных, окрыляющих чувств; всё это – лишь «вершина айсберга»... Средство, инструмент, способ доставить наслаждение некой Иной, безмерно ценной для нас душе...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Дон-Кихот умел Любить, имхо... 



> А, если все более минее нормально - просто жить и наслаждаться приятными моментами. Жить в настоящем маленькими радостями... наслаждаемся вкусным десертом, гулять по красивым местам, греться на солнце... каждый для себя может еще много чего сюда добавить...


 Однако всё это уже многократно было испробовано и в прошлом, – и подавно перестало услаждать и казаться сколь-нибудь осмысленным... То, что мне бы очень хотелось испытать, пережить, априори недоступно, – видеть же какие-либо иные цели и «возможности» (интересные невесть кому, уж точно не Unity) разум упрямо отказывается... 



> Все состоит из маленьких кусочков - так устроен мир. Если в душе пусто, не видно смысла в жизни, все достало, но еще осталось, хоть немного сил - начинать нужно с малого, собирать, творить себя и свое окружение из частичек... И только тогда, возможно, и появится, тот "глобальный" смысл жизни...
> 
> Не зря, я уже тут писал: Людям много не надо - надо все и сразу.


 Возможно, появиться, быть может, и нет, – и всё будет зря растраченным временем и совершенно напрасным мучением, «страданием ради страдания»... 
Из меня словно вынули батарейки...  :Frown:  А из Вас? Что держит Вас на этом свете? Интерес к самосовершенствованию и постройке благоприятного окружения? 
Unity не нужно многого, – важно всего лишь понять: зачем Дальше жить?.. Зачем видеть/слышать/что-либо ощущать, принимая решения? Зачем вся эта игра, если удовольствия в ней, – ноль целых ноль десятых – и ты знаешь, Знаешь доподлинно, что вряд ли что-либо измениться в ближайшие Годы? Что может послужить оправданием Бесцельному существованию?..

----------


## Игорёк

Unity,


> Кто-то из нас весьма зависим от стороннего мнения, почитая собственное своё виденье ситуации недостаточно надёжным инструментом; капризным прибором, зачастую предоставляющим неверные показания. Кто-то независим и считает «безмолвный монолог своей души» «истиной в последней инстанции» и ведёт себя соответственно, самоуверенно. 
> Каждая сущая душа уникальна, бесподобна, неповторима, – и какому-либо Сравнению во имя преследования каких-либо показательных целей, как по мне, не подлежит. Никто из нас не эталон, никто из нас не шаблон, не образец. Нет среди нас «лучше» и «хуже», все мы несхожие...


 И все-таки определенные нормаитивы есть. Девушка хочет замуж, но неможет понять почему ее никто не берет. Хотя ее проблемы очевидны, но самой ей наплевать на это. И слушать она никого не хочет. В противном случае ее одиночество неизбежно, хотя она этого не хочет и боится. Причина достаточно банально, но писать на форуме не буду.
 Ситуация примерно похожая как у автора, и было бы как-то нелепо, еслибы он думал - "ну почему это надо мной смеются за спиной ? почему со мной не хотят общаться?". Неужели это не глупо ? не видеть очевидного!.

----------


## Alex22

> Unity не нужно многого, – важно всего лишь понять: зачем Дальше жить?.. Зачем видеть/слышать/что-либо ощущать, принимая решения? Зачем вся эта игра, если удовольствия в ней, – ноль целых ноль десятых – и ты знаешь, Знаешь доподлинно, что вряд ли что-либо измениться в ближайшие Годы? Что может послужить оправданием Бесцельному существованию?..


 Как я понял "все" цели в жизни перепробаваны, кроме любви и семьи. 
Или точнее, наоборот - это и есть ваша цель, но по, уже описанным причинам, она не достижима. Если так - есть всего два варианта: еще раз прочитать, что вам тут написали, и дальще пытаться её достичь. Второй - в раздел "способы..." на этом форуме. Но с той страстью, и жизненной силой, с какой вы тут пишите, туда вам пока  рано.

----------


## Unity

> Unity,
> 
> И все-таки определенные нормаитивы есть. Девушка хочет замуж, но неможет понять почему ее никто не берет. Хотя ее проблемы очевидны, но самой ей наплевать на это. И слушать она никого не хочет. В противном случае ее одиночество неизбежно, хотя она этого не хочет и боится. Причина достаточно банально, но писать на форуме не буду.
>  Ситуация примерно похожая как у автора, и было бы как-то нелепо, еслибы он думал - "ну почему это надо мной смеются за спиной ? почему со мной не хотят общаться?". Неужели это не глупо ? не видеть очевидного!.


 Странно, как это, – стремиться к замужеству, априори не имея при этом компаньона (насколько я сумела понять ситуацию)... 
Может быть, сама она прекрасно понимает причины своего поражения, – однако упрямо пытается найти Того, кто сможет принять её «as is», «как есть», ничего в ней не пытаясь изменить, модернизировать, доработать в соответствие со своими личными субъективными представлениями о прекрасном? 
Её проблемы заключаются в одной лишь далёкой от совершенства коже, – иль, может быть, есть и иные, более радикальные проблемы?  :Confused:

----------


## Alex22

> Странно, как это, – стремиться к замужеству, априори не имея при этом компаньона (насколько я сумела понять ситуацию)... 
> Может быть, сама она прекрасно понимает причины своего поражения, – однако упрямо пытается найти Того, кто сможет принять её «as is», «как есть», ничего в ней не пытаясь изменить, модернизировать, доработать в соответствие со своими личными субъективными представлениями о прекрасном? 
> Её проблемы заключаются в одной лишь далёкой от совершенства коже, – иль, может быть, есть и иные, более радикальные проблемы?


 Стремиться к поиску компаньона. Уже потом все остальное...
Свои проблемы Unity сама описала в ее первых двух постах этой темы.

P.S.
Кстати, почиму от третьего лица? Взгляд со стороны? Или в себе нашла компаньона?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Так-так-так... Поразмыслим, какие же такие «положительные моменты» можно извлечь с такого вот странного опыта... 
> Во-1-х, – облик человека скорее детерминируют и предопределяют не гены, наследственность – но всего лишь субъективный выбор личного отношения к воспринимаемой посредством зрения информации. 
> Во-2-х, – существуют определённые стереотипические шаблоны и алгоритмы, отвечающие за распознавание того, что мы почитаем «прекрасным» – и основаны они на выработанных Природой за тысячелетья эволюции улавливаемых сознанием/подсознанием соотношениях пропорций, неких энных математических величин, нашедших своё отражение в дизайне, конструкции любого сущего человеческого существа. Эти шаблоны Истинны, они всегда безошибочно определяют Лучшее, это аксиома и догма...   
> В-3-их, – далеко не все индивидуумы обладают тем, что Природа и социум почитают благородством, величием, вдохновляющей на подвиги и свершения красотой... 
> 
> 4. Зачем жить, если жить по-другому ты не умеешь, – и даже учиться иным альтернативным образам жизни уже почему-то не желаешь?
> Ночь души, одним словом... А у Вас?
> 
> 5.P.S. Давно подметила одну любопытную вещь: так легко уверовать в мудрость прочих посторонних людей, – и так дьявольски сложно обрести свою гармонию с миром и самой собой... Почему-то постоянно кажется, что все вокруг такие премудрые, – и лишь у меня одной, такой идиотки, всё вечно валиться с рук, и не клеится ничего...


 1. То есть субъект - все решает для себя сам? Тем не менее, гены, наследственность, воспитание(в первые годы, так, говорят, "воспитывать" надо, когда дитя еще "поперек лавки" помещается, потом - уже поздно) и даже астрологический аспект(у меня товарищ увлекался астрологией, учился в заочной астрологической школе, ему присылали "методички"(расположение Солнца, Луны и планет в момент рождения, так называмемая "нотальная карта" )) тоже играет роль. 
Да и некий Эндрю здесь "зажигает" по пиоводу 16 заранее обусловленных(неизменных) "психотипов"(психология), а кстати, возможно ли "изменение" психотипа, так сказать дрейф личности между "психотипами"? Впрочем, вопрос даже не к Эндрю, как только его начинают спрашивать, он напускает на себя таинственный вид и отсылает к первоисточникам. 
В.И. Ленин говорил: "Марксизм - не догма, а - руководство к действию".
Так вот, "догматичность" "наукообразных" и "псевдонаучных" теорий как раз и проявляется на практике. Говорят, "нет правил без исключений" и "исключения только подтверждают правило". Однако сейчас не редкость теории, когда практически любой конкретный случай - "исключение из правил". 
Какая тогда "ценность"(c точки зрения науки) подобной теории ?  Хотя "интеллектуалы" могут оценить "красоту" теории, так сказать, "полет мысли" , безотносительно ее практического применения. 
Скажем, у нас в школе над кабинетом математики висело изречение: "Математика - царица всех наук и - служанка физики". 
Кто-то даже сказал: "Научность" теории определяется тем, сколько в ней математики.
В самом деле, теперь сама математика наукой не считается, поскольку наука предпочитает иметь дело с фактами, а математика - продукт человеческогог интеллекта("вещь в себе", как сказал бы Иммануил Кант). 
Ибо базовые "три кита" математики(число, операции над числами, бесконечно малая точка(основа геометрии и графического представления математических функций)) есть "чистые" абстракции, не "замутненные" никакой "эмпирикой".
Знаменитый польский писатель-фантаст Станислав Лем в своем монументальном труде "Сумма технологий" сравнивает математика-теоретика с безумным портным, который шьет одежды самых разных форм и расцветок(неизвестно для кого) и относит на склад. Затем, скажем, физик, разработавший новую теорию, в поисках подходящего "математического аппарата" для своей новой теории, посещает этот "склад" и пере6ирает эти странные "одежды", примеряя их на свою(пока голую) теорию. (Кстати,прикол, у нас тут по телеку бегущей строкой "требется мерчандайзер". Моя мать возмущается, что за "хрень", язык сломаешь, не могли "по-человечески" написать, что это. Ищу в инете поиковиком - вижу "определение":"Мерчандайзер - это разновидность "офисного планктона".
Понимаю, что на "человеческий" язык - это не переводится, о чем и сообщаю мамаше :Smile: ). 
Это мне напомнило одного(вернее одну), нашего универского "препода". На все вопросы - один ответ: "Читайте МОЮ книгу - там все написано". 
Здесь ключевое слово "МОЯ КНИГА". То есть книги мы писать умеем, а чуть что -"нестандартная" ситуация и все. Как говорится, "картина Репина - "Приплыли"). :Smile: 
Как сказал кто-то из философов: "Настали тяжелые времена, дети не слушаются родителей и каждый стремится написать книгу".
Да и многие задаются вопросом, что заставляет людей "выставлять себя напоказ" в том же инете ?
Все эти "социаьные сети","жж","форумы" и проч. 
Ну, скажем, с точки зрения той же "науки" - это "эксгибиционизм", да еще и "графомания" в придачу.
Как говорится, подобрали нужный "ярлык", а таких "ярлыков" сейчас великое множество - и можно на этом "успокоиться". Вот оно знаменитое "единство теории и практики", а как по мне то - "чушь собачья".
Хотя "наукообразие" сейчас придает терминам "весомось" и "солидность".
Кстати, эта "святая вера" в психотипы - чем она отличается от банального "религиозного фанатизма" ?

Да и ты сама пеняешь на Природу, ведь если бы тебя Природа не обделила красотой, то и таких глубокомысленных рассуждений наверное бы не было. Обычно делят человека на "сущность"  и "личность". И если "сущность" - это сосуд(а это как раз заранее обусловленные факторы), то личность - содержимое сосуда.
И как говорится в какой-то религоподобной теории надо "возлюбить воду больше чем сосуд", т.е. признать господство "личности над сущностью". 
Что-то бестолково и бессвязно получилось, ну да ладно

----------


## Unity

> Стремиться к поиску компаньона. Уже потом все остальное...
> Свои проблемы Unity сама описала в ее первых двух постах этой темы.
> 
> P.S.
> Кстати, почиму от третьего лица? Взгляд со стороны? Или в себе нашла компаньона?


 Почему Unity повествует от третьего лица? Просто так меня воспринимаете Вы, – аки индивида с таким именно ником.  :Smile:  Себя же Вы привыкли воспринимать в качестве «Я», – и это находит своё отражение в Классическом стиле построения мысли «От 1-го лица». 
Unity же находит подобный манер неудобным: я воспринимаю себя в качестве «Я»; точь-в-точь Также идентифицируете себя сами Вы... Неудобно, нескладно...  :Big Grin:  Я для Вас, – Unity – даже когда использую морфемы/операторы 1-го лица. Однако далее Вы конвертируете послание, выделяя автора в качестве некого стороннего существа. Мне удобнее использовать этот слог, – он более рационален, нежели классическое эгоистическое «я».

----------


## Alex22

> Из меня словно вынули батарейки...  А из Вас? Что держит Вас на этом свете? Интерес к самосовершенствованию и постройке благоприятного окружения?


 Интерес к самосовершенствованию в меня заложили с детства - это скорее просто факт.
Окружение уже построено. А, точнее уже осознано мной разрушено, чтобы отрезать пути к отступлению. У меня проблемы с жизнью и с головой.
Десятки раз, вроде - все наладилось и работа и личная жизнь, и на тебе - сного головой об асфальт - и заного с нуля... вставляешь новые батарейки - и понеслось сного со дна болота.... И так постоянно, причем падения от меня ну ни как не зависят... Вот и сейчас у меня круг замкнулся... 
Причем, я уверен, если мне сного вставить в задницу батарейки и дать пендаль для ускорения - создам свою жизнь заного и даже знаю как это сделать. Но вот желания и сил у меня на этот круговорот в природе не осталось. А, зная мой инстинкт самосохранения, и умение зацепиться за любой шанс - я и обрезал все концы, какие мог.
К слову о цели и смысле в этой жизни, для меня - не считая маленьких приятностей (прогулками по интересным местам, дождиком, желтыми листьями из ранней осени и т.д. и т.п), то это, конечно, семья со своей второй половинкой (естественно эти отношения начинаются с поиска компаньона).  
Что меня тут сейчас держит? Будете смеяться - чемпионат мира по снукеру!)))))) И чтот на этом форуме задержался. (нашел его случайно, в поисках способов су).
Вообщем нет у меня больше ни желания не сил. И еще, как не раз я тут писал, меня сожрало желание су, которое у меня с 5 лет. Оно привратило меня в зомби, впринципе я уже мертв морально. И что с ним делать я хз. Это Короче с головой у меня бо бо.

----------


## Alex22

> Почему Unity повествует от третьего лица? Просто так меня воспринимаете Вы, – аки индивида с таким именно ником.  Себя же Вы привыкли воспринимать в качестве «Я», – и это находит своё отражение в Классическом стиле построения мысли «От 1-го лица». 
> Unity же находит подобный манер неудобным: я воспринимаю себя в качестве «Я»; точь-в-точь Также идентифицируете себя сами Вы... Неудобно, нескладно...  Я для Вас, – Unity – даже когда использую морфемы/операторы 1-го лица. Однако далее Вы конвертируете послание, выделяя автора в качестве некого стороннего существа. Мне удобнее использовать этот слог, – он более рационален, нежели классическое эгоистическое «я».


 Эвано оно как...)

----------


## zanuda_ru

> И опять, как по мне, имеет место быть перепутывание следствия и причины. Поцелуи и ласки случаются ведь отнюдь не потому, что они самоцель – всё это, – всего лишь следствие неких чистых, возвышенных, окрыляющих чувств; всё это – лишь «вершина айсберга»... Средство, инструмент, способ доставить наслаждение некой Иной, безмерно ценной для нас душе... 
> Дон-Кихот умел Любить, имхо...


 На самом деле причины и следствия чередуются(меняются местами).
Возьмем, к примеру, знаменитое "что было раньше - курица или яйцо" ?
Курица - причина яйца, а яйцо - причина курицы.
Опять же,  коли мы говорим о любви,основанной на "влечении полов", то без этой основы - такая  любовь теряет "всякий смысл".
Я уже упоминал о студентах, которые добровольно прошли кастрацию(впрочем, я не совсем уверен, что именно кастрацию). Студентов беспокоило, что сексуальные сокурсницы, которые "мелькают" перед глазами, вызывают влечение и отвлекают от учебы.
Еще пример, когда один товарищ прошел так называемую "стерилизацию", которая не избавляет от влечения, но на 100% гарантирует от "побочного эффекта" - то есть потомства. Объяснил он это тем, что ни семьи, ни детей ему не надою Он хорошо зарабатывает и желает тратить только на себя, поэтому никакие "нахлебники" в виде жены или детей ему не нужны. Сделал же он это, чтобы "обезопасить" себя от ситуации, когда очередная "половая партнерша", скажем, позвонит и скажет, что "залетела" от него. Бабы, они же меркантильные и беспринципные "твари", и даже беременность и детей используют в личных "корыстных" целях.   
А что касается Дон-Кихота, он, скорее, не столько "умел любить", сколько "умел" использовать свою влюбленность. Говоря псевдонаучным языком, умел "трансформировать сексуальную энергию пола" в другие виды энергии.
Заметь, что совершая подвиги, во имя "дамы сердца", он вовсе не заботился о самой "даме сердца". А потому, какая польза самой "даме сердца" от этой романтики? Помимо того, что он сражался с "ветряными мельницами", как с великанами, то есть по нашим меркам, был натуральным "психом", сама "Дульсинея"(напомним, она была простой неграмотной крестьянкой, "вкалывающей" с утра до ночи на поле) вряд-ли смогла оценить подобный "романтизм".
Кстати, есть хороший музыкальный телефильм, "советских" времен, который так и называется "Дульсинея Тобосская"(в главной роли Н.Гундарева). 
Это фантазия на тему, умер Дон-Кихот, прославив Дульсинею, и вот, как снег на голову, слетелась куча благородных "донов", соискателей "руки и сердца" "благородной доньи", а сама "донья", как говорится "ни ухом, ни рылом ".
Что же касается "презрения к плоти", рекомендую нашумевший в свое время роман, кажется Гамильтона "Любовник леди Чаттерлей". Этот роман был написан автором в пику "холодному интеллекту, презирающему плоть", который господствовал в английском "высшем" обществе того времени. Помимо того, что леди Чаттерлей - была из "высшего света", а ее любовник - простой лесничий(человек из народа).
Ситуация тут обратная фильму "Дульсинея Тобосская".
Прикольно, в предисловии к роману, Гамильтон поясняя, с какой целью написан роман, приводит в пример Свифта(уж не знаю, тот ли это Свифт, что написал "Приключения Гулливера", а кстати, тоже прикольные книги - пародия на английскую парламентскую и законодательную сиcтему). Так вот - этот Свифт, сочиняя сонеты в честь своей возлюбленной(некоей Силии), превознося ее прелести, вдруг ужасается:"Но Силия,Силия,Силия ... срет."
"Ну разумеется - Силия срет", - возражает Свифту Гамильтон - "А кто нет ? Было бы гораздо хуже, если бы Силия не могла срать". 
Вполне резонное замечание.  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> Как я понял "все" цели в жизни перепробаваны, кроме любви и семьи. 
> Или точнее, наоборот - это и есть ваша цель, но по, уже описанным причинам, она не достижима. Если так - есть всего два варианта: еще раз прочитать, что вам тут написали, и дальще пытаться её достичь. Второй - в раздел "способы..." на этом форуме. Но с той страстью, и жизненной силой, с какой вы тут пишите, туда вам пока рано.


 Как Вы Правильно поняли  :Smile: , – никаких особенно ярких событий и переживаний на протяжении прежней истории жизненного пути Unity, к сожалению, не было. 
Да, создание пары, далее семьи, – как ни странно – воспринимается мной как нечто прекрасное, божественное, сакральное...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Словно некий неземной, возвышенный опыт, нечто сверхъестественное. Но, увы, Вы правы, этот опыт Недоступен мне в силу загрязнённости своего же собственного рассудка всевозможными комплексами... Что есть, то есть, к сожалению...  :Frown:  Вот, годы пытаюсь что-то в себе урегулировать, как-то исправить... Но, увы. Тщетно... Пока. 
Страсть и жизненная сила... Ах, в доброе бы русло всю эту энергию, а не на тщетные самобичевания да бег в иносказательном беличьем колесе своих же собственных страхов... Страха Жизни, вернее.



> Да и ты сама пеняешь на Природу, ведь если бы тебя Природа не обделила красотой, то и таких глубокомысленных рассуждений наверное бы не было. Обычно делят человека на "сущность" и "личность". И если "сущность" - это сосуд(а это как раз заранее обусловленные факторы), то личность - содержимое сосуда.
> И как говорится в какой-то религоподобной теории надо "возлюбить воду больше чем сосуд", т.е. признать господство "личности над сущностью". 
> Что-то бестолково и бессвязно получилось, ну да ладно


 Совершенно верно, Визави. Будь я Нормальным Человеком в классическом, академическом, словарном значении этого – вряд ли бы меня вообще когда-либо занесло на наш форум... Скорее всего, в иной умозрительной «альтернативной реальности» Unity бы «Здесь и Сейчас» тусила бы ныне в каком-нибудь ночном клубе, – и меньше всего бы на свете меня интересовали вопросы устройства мира/людей/психики/сознания/разума и соотнесение/уподобления homo sapiens Машине, роль Искусственных микросхем в которой играет Естественная нейронная сеть... Вряд ли бы меня интересовал «бог», гипотетический создатель тех, что, в свою очередь, Создали нас. Вряд ли бы меня интересовали вопросы глубинного смысла собственного своего существования и бытия иных людей, сущности процессов, происходящих в наших мире, разуме, теле... Будь я человеком, – подобных вопросов, скорее всего, у Unity бы не возникало совсем – я бы Жила, вместо того, дабы Размышлять О Жизни...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nord

Все в жизни можно изменить: сделать один выбор вместо другого; что-то можно изменить легко, что-то изменить сложно, хотя и сложные вещи можно делать легко; есть, пожалуй, только одна по-настоящему неизбежная вещь - случайность. Наверное поэтому все самое важное в жизни происходит случайно.

Unity, я не бог, не сын бога и даже не его племянник. Я такой же человек, как и все.  Однако мое личное несовершенство никак не искажает истины написанных здесь слов. Потому что эта истина не принадлежит мне. Она существует независимо от меня, именно потому, что это истина - иначе это было бы просто очередное частное мнение. И совсем уж запредельно для человеческого понимания то, что эта истина существует независимо от того знает о ней кто-либо или нет. Даже совершая ошибки мы движемся к истине, потому что бог пишет прямо даже по кривым строчкам.

Ты говоришь:
 - Я ужасна! 
Я говорю:
- Нет ничего, что делало бы тебя ужасной, кроме твоего восприятия себя!
- Но как же окружающие люди?...
- Они ошибаются!

...И знаешь, что ты недоговариваешь, Unity? Остается только одно, что тебе надо сказать:
- Я ХОЧУ ОШИБАТЬСЯ В СЕБЕ ВМЕСТЕ С ДРУГИМИ ЛЮДЬМИ!

Да, Unity, это так. Ты сама желаешь войти в этот круг заблуждений. Тебе кажется, что стоило тебе родиться с другим лицом - и ты была бы счастлива. Ты не хочешь думать, что существует еще миллиарды заблуждений, из-за которых ты чувствовала бы себя здесь лишней. Ты не хочешь видеть очевидного - людей, которые бок о бок с тобой здесь пишут, что они чувствуют себя неполноценными, изгоями. А сколько еще тех, кто не пишет здесь этого! Ты думаешь они все дураки, у них у всех дурацкие проблемы? Нет, конечно, ты так не думаешь - ты просто боишься довести свои рассуждения до конца. Или ты думаешь, что чистое лицо дает тебе защиту от всех заблуждений раз и навсегда? О, Unity, это похоже на молитву: "Пожалуйста, пожалуйста, дай мне _это_ - и я никогда-никогда-никогда больше ни о чем не попрошу!"

Ты думаешь, что твоя жизнь цвела бы без этих прыщиков на лице - так ведь? Ты хотела бы вместе со всеми жить за маской этого невинного личика. Ты хотела бы никогда не задумываться, кто перед тобой - достаточно того, что у него красивое лицо! Жить ценностями этой ярмарки тщеславия, в которой никто ничего не понимает, но все полны важности. Это театр абсурда - и ты жаждешь получить в нем роль.

...Но у тебя уже есть роль, причем в этой "пьесе" нет жесткого сценария, и никому не заказано блеснуть, но все, что ты делаешь - ты просто сидишь в уголке и жалеешь, что тебе не досталась другая роль. А "пьеса" идет, и ты никак не хочешь понять, что спектакль таков, каков каждый из актеров.

И черт побери - по крайней мере один человек в этом мире знает твою истинную ценность! Разве это ничего не значит!?

Я вовсе не испытываю отвращения или презрения к людям, которые смотрят на мир иначе. Я просто знаю, что ни один действительно знающий человек никогда не станет относиться ко мне с пренебрежением, потому что к тому нет никаких оснований - я для этого долго и нудно излагал здесь теорию. Она совершенна, потому что ничего не отвергает - она просто показывает взаимосвязи, и показывает, что "ошибкам" место есть - они такая же необходимая часть жизни! Поймешь ли ты, Unity, что ты в принципе совершенна и по другому в жизни не может быть; убьешь ли ты себя, пытаясь втиснуться в фантом своей мысли - это все будет жизнью. 

Ведь если звезды зажигаются - это кому-то нужно. И гаснут они не просто так. Все, что я могу - это показать тебе звездное небо. Каждый сам решает что с этим делать - таков большой смысл маленького человека.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Что может послужить оправданием Бесцельному существованию?..


 Вспомнилось, Н.Островский("Как закалялась сталь")
"Жизнь надо прожить так, чтобы потом не было мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы. "
А ведь у революционеров и, в самом деле, была Великая Цель, ради которой они терпели и нужду, и преследования(шли на смерть).
Кстати, на эту тему рекомендую Б.Стругацкие "Гадкие лебеди". 
Проблема отсутствия Великой Цели там очень подробно рассматривается.
А особенно, проблема "отцов и  детей", когда эти самые потомки(сверхчеловеки), 
ведь мы все "свято веруем в прогресс(эволюцию),(эволюцию, кстати, совершенно ошибочно путают с прогрессом)", разве нет ? 
Нам вбивают, что люди прошлого безусловно были "более отсталыми", чем мы, да и сами эти "люди прошлого" в один голос твердили, что будущий человек будет лучше теперешнего, а вот каково будет, если эти "сверхчеловеки" вдруг станут
реальностью ?
Согласно закона диалектики "переход количества в качество" изменения накапливаются постепенно,(но еще как-бы незаметны(на заднем плане)), а затем 
вдруг скачкообразно, как "снег на голову", проявляются видимым образом.
Есть даже такая "наука", как футурология((от "future" - будущее)-наука о будущем), раньше она была объявлена  "буржуазной", а следовательно,"лженаукой" , а теперь входит в моду. Отличие от "ясновидящих", которые "черпают" информацию о будущем из неведомых им самим источников, а также "гадалок","пророков", тут речь идет о "научно обоснованных прогнозах". Впрочем, ограничения "научного подхода" самоочевидны("научный подход" - это сознательное ограничение, так сказать "дисциплина ума"). Просто сейчас, коогда наука "в фаворе", немеряно шарлатанства от науки(причины тоже очевидны,ну, к примеру, тот же Дима вопрошает:"Почему, когда мне говорят - "наука", Я - верю, а когда говорят "мистика","религия" - не верю" ? 
Вот как раз по этой причине, мистика,религия "рядятся"  в наукообразные одежки. Рынок,конкуренция,конъюнктура, борьба за умы.) Почему, собственно, все и встало "вверх дном",наука,(основанная на фактах, которые, как известно,"упрямая вещь"), которая ничего не принимает "на веру" , лозунгами которой являются "объективность" и "беспристрастность" вдруг стала предметом "веры", а религия, целиком и полностью основанная на "вере", вдруг стала претендовать на "научность, подтвержденную фактами".
Из всего этого, мое личное ИМХО: что такой "симбиоз", "смесь",
"коктейль"(кстати,забавно,"cock tail" - дословно - "петушиный хвост") зачастую вреден как для науки, так для "религии и мистицизма", не то, что бы они были "две вещи несовместны", они, пожалуй не замняют, но дополняют друг друга.

Как бы из основного закона диалектики - принцип "единства и борьбы противоположностей" можно делать упор на "единстве"(как скажем, это видит тот же Эндрю, он ведь настаивает именно на том, что противоположности не борются, а именно сотрудничают(дополняют друг друга), а можно делать упор именно на "борьбе", которая в крайнем случае представляется как антагонизм, непримиримая смертельная схватка до полного унирчтожения(искоренения), а в "мякгом" варианте - конкуренция, соперничество, соревнование.

Кстати, в свое время, начиная от истоков,
("Манифест коммунистической партии" К.Маркса, знаменитое: "Призрак бродит по Европе - призрак коммунизма") в теории было, что коммунизм - может "победить" только на всей планете Земля разом, если же его пробовать в "отдельно взятой стране", то толку не будет, "проклятые буржуины" задушат. Поэтому пошел "Интернационал", "мировая революция", 
"Мы на горе всем буржуям - мировой пожар раздуем".
"Ешь ананасы, рябчиков жуй, день твой последний приходит, буржуй !" и т.п.
Только стартовым плацдармом, так сказать "очагом возгорания" должна была стать "по первоначальному замыслу", именно Германия, по очевидным причинам.
Однако, позже, произошел раскол "интернационалистов-космополитов" и В.И.Ленин пишет работу "Россия - "слабое звено" в цепи империализма", организует свой III-Интернационал. Немецкие коммунисты трусливо поджав хвост, пошли на сговор с милитаристским правительством и тем самым себя дискридитировали. Затем по ходу дела В.И.Ленин "развивает" учение Маркса(об "учении" уже говорят как "марксизм-ленинизм"), вводит промежуточную формацию между "капитализмом"("империализм" - высшая и конечная стадия "загнивающего капитализма") и "коммунизмом"- "социализм" и  пишет о возможноcти "победы социализма в отдельно взятой стране". 
Кстати знаменитое ленинское: "Учение Маркса всесильно,потому что оно верно", в полной мере можно перефразировать, скажем, для Эндрю "Учение Маслоу всесильно,потому что оно - верно" ! 
Как-то товарищи на волне энтузиазма: 
"Ученье - свет, а неученье - тьма", даже журнал такой был "Знание - сила !".
Да и сам А.С. Пушкин восторгался : 
"О сколько нам открытий чудных, готовит просвещенья дух !"
Правда, в другом месте он признается:
  Мы все учились понемногу,
  Чему-нибудь и как-нибудь.
Ну что-ж, тут со времен Пушкина вроде-бы ничего особо и не поменялось.  
Правда, далее великий поэт продолжает:
   Так воспитаньем, слава богу,
    У нас немудрено блеснуть.
А вот с воспитаньем у нас явный напряг. Это, думаю, признает и "Великий Эндрю",
который 50% отводит под проблемы воспитания.
Однако, в проблеме "воспитания" я вижу совсем другую проблему, а именно, если во времена Пушкина само понятие "воспитание" имело вполне конкретный, четий и ясный смысл, то в настоящее время само понятие "воспитание" стало таким размытым, многозначным, что можно сказать, "утратило всякий смысл".
Еще наш известный комик(артист "разговорного жанра") А.Райкин замечал, скажем,
"Мой отец Сидоров-старший лупил меня, Сидорова-младшего как "сидорову козу""
А "теперь","Кто стукнет, кто свиснет, кто брякнет, кто звякнет".Говорили о "тлетворном влиянии улицы" и проч.
А теперь и вовсе Интернеты воспитывают. :Smile:  

Тем не менее, идея "мировой революции"("Наша цель -коммунизм"(именно, "в мировом масштабе")), формально остается, как цель, хотя со временем  в нее уже мало кто верит. Далее, времена так называемой "холодной войны"(война идеологий) и вот уже заговорили о "мирном сосуществовании"(соревновании) двух систем (капиталистической и социалистической). Блин, опять бестолково, ну да ладно.

----------


## Unity

> Окружение уже построено. А, точнее уже осознано мной разрушено, чтобы отрезать пути к отступлению. У меня проблемы с жизнью и с головой.


 У всей нашей честной компании, слетающейся на шабаш в этот уютный уголок юной, всё ещё растущей и развивающейся виртуальной реальности, по всей вероятности, схожие Проблемы, – с жизнью, с головой... По всей вероятности, приоритетная цель всех этих наших «партсобраний», – разобраться в причинах всех тех «сбоев», происходящих в наших душах, резко выделяющих нас с вечно-позитивной массы основного mainstream’а. Мы бы и рады были Жить, – ан нет, увы – что-то не ладиться внутри, что-то идёт не так вновь и вновь! Поэтому, – кажется, легче забить на жизнь, нежели себя «ремонтировать». Однако, быть может, Всех Нас ещё Рано списывать на слом, сбрасывать со счетов? Возможно, прежде утраченная нами при таинственных обстоятельствах внутренняя гармония и умиротворённость ещё однажды вернётся в тёмную «аппаратную» нашего глубинного естества?
Неужели СУ, – это «лучшее», что может быть предпринято Вами на данный момент? Как Вы смогли прийти к этому выводу? Почему Вы размышляете именно в таком ключе?



> Причем, я уверен, если мне сного вставить в задницу батарейки и дать пендаль для ускорения - создам свою жизнь заного и даже знаю как это сделать. Но вот желания и сил у меня на этот круговорот в природе не осталось. А, зная мой инстинкт самосохранения, и умение зацепиться за любой шанс - я и обрезал все концы, какие мог.


 Прежний негативный, стоит полагать, опыт предыдущих жизненных циклов/спиралей/витков служит Вам помехой/препятствием этому? Похоже, в Ваши вычисления, иносказательно, где-то сумела закрасться погрешность, уже несколько раз приводящая всю ту распланированную последовательность Ваших действий к некому нежелательному исходу, схожему, лишенному радости финалу. В чём заключается она? Почему итог Ваших прежних «жизненных проектов» вложения мысли/энергии/времени/сил в итоге Не приводит к взрывообразному всплеску позитивных эмоций и чувств, состояния беспрестанно возрастающей по экспоненте эйфории, что характерно в случае очередной «жизненной Победы» и покорения новых вершин?
Может быть, стоит поискать причины, – и попытаться начать всё сызнова – причём, на этот раз, отнюдь не для того, дабы всё повторилось, словно в Прежнем «заколдованном круге»?  



> К слову о цели и смысле в этой жизни, для меня - не считая маленьких приятностей (прогулками по интересным местам, дождиком, желтыми листьями из ранней осени и т.д. и т.п), то это, конечно, семья со своей второй половинкой (естественно эти отношения начинаются с поиска компаньона).


 Сталкинг, диггинг, руферство, индустриальный туризм? Художественной фотографией, стоит полагать, также балуетесь? Мечтаете о семье, – как и все мы, по сути, где-то в глубине своей души? Но в чём препятствие осуществлению своей Мечты? Страхи, сомнения, непреодолимые стены комплексов иль неуверенности в самой возможности счастья на этой удивительной Земле? 



> Вообщем нет у меня больше ни желания не сил. И еще, как не раз я тут писал, меня сожрало желание су, которое у меня с 5 лет. Оно привратило меня в зомби, впринципе я уже мертв морально. И что с ним делать я хз. Это Короче с головой у меня бо бо.


 Но ведь в действительности силы всё-таки есть, – отсутствует всего лишь желание – т.е. Ваш осознанный, добровольный Выбор действовать в заданном направлении на достижении своей мечты. Что мешает Вам сделать Выбор в пользу жизни? Бильярд, – это ведь всего лишь Отговорка, не так ли? В реальности тысячи из нас, «пребывающих в зоне риска совершения СУ», таки отчаянно желают Жить, – однако нечто в их разуме упрямо блокирует путь к достижению этого блаженного состояния... Где-то Внутри присутствует некий блок, установка, «запрещающая жить». И основной Здесь Вопрос: что мешает нам устранить эту программу со своего разума? Убить себя, – дело нехитрое, особых талантов здесь не надо – однако не более ли Интересно прежде этого установить: в чём причина?

----------


## Unity

> На самом деле причины и следствия чередуются(меняются местами).
> Возьмем, к примеру, знаменитое "что было раньше - курица или яйцо" ?


 Ну и о чём же свидетельствует данный древний вопрос? Не о том ли, что в действительности человеческий разум крайне медлительный и зачастую малоэффективный инструмент в постижении закономерностей существования окружающей действительности? Нечто предельно-несовершенное, склонное к зависанию в самый ответственный момент?

Ведь, по сути, Раньше Птиц, одной из фаз существования коих бессменно является откладывания яиц, были их непосредственные предки, предтечи, пресмыкающиеся > двоякодышащие рыбообразные существа > высокоорганизованная жизнь в тёплых первозданных морях > первые животные формы жизни > клетка, способная воспроизводить саму себя, – и, если вдуматься, весь процесс яйцекладки – не что иное, как многократно усовершенствованный процесс репликации себя исходным существом, биологическим механизмом. 
Что было раньше: курица или яйцо? Раньше была первая в истории существования планеты Земля форма жизни, в принципе способная к размножению, созданию копий (или вариаций в случае с репродукцией половым путём) самой же себя. Таков краеугольный камень. Да и сам этот вопрос, – всего лишь «побочный эффект» неспособности разума видеть «картинку в целом», отдавая предпочтение самозабвенному концентрированию своей мощности всего лишь На Фрагменте некого энного исследуемого явления. Однако, – изучая деталь, фрагмент – по некой Преступной Неосторожности упускаем из виду Всё Остальное, без понимания взаимосвязи частицы с чем найти ответы на свои закономерно возникающие вопросы (вроде Что предшествует Чему [?]) будет невозможно. 



> Опять же, коли мы говорим о любви,основанной на "влечении полов", то без этой основы - такая любовь теряет "всякий смысл".


 Unity интересны не производные, «побочные эффекты» первичного чувства взаимной заинтересованности друг в друге человеческих существ, – куда более интересен сам этот процесс... Исследование его психологических/психофизических нюансов и тонкостей Изнутри. Любить можно и вопреки «влечению полов», – гомосексуальность тому подтверждение – любить можно и без объятий, поцелуев, прикосновений и ласк, – асексуальность тому свидетельство – любить можно платонически, – все благостные и приятные межличностные отношения в целом тому доказательство. Основной момент: Любовь. Что это такое? Вот что Unity мечтает познать... 



> Заметь, что совершая подвиги, во имя "дамы сердца", он вовсе не заботился о самой "даме сердца". А потому, какая польза самой "даме сердца" от этой романтики? Помимо того, что он сражался с "ветряными мельницами", как с великанами, то есть по нашим меркам, был натуральным "психом", сама "Дульсинея"(напомним, она была простой неграмотной крестьянкой, "вкалывающей" с утра до ночи на поле) вряд-ли смогла оценить подобный "романтизм".


 Высказывая предположение о том, что важнейшим аспектом существования отношений меж людьми является именно Романтика, Unity подразумевала всего лишь нежное, ласковое, крайне внимательное, заботливое и участливое отношение партнёров друг к дружке. Если всего этого нет, – имеет ли смысл людям вообще совокупляться и спариваться меж собой, удовлетворяя «потребность»? Тщетно, увы, как по мне.

----------


## Unity

> Все в жизни можно изменить: сделать один выбор вместо другого; что-то можно изменить легко, что-то изменить сложно, хотя и сложные вещи можно делать легко; есть, пожалуй, только одна по-настоящему неизбежная вещь - случайность. Наверное поэтому все самое важное в жизни происходит случайно.


 Однако сама ведь категория «Случайность» возникла в нашей речи в качестве пораженческого признания неспособности своего юного разума постичь все те нити причинности, благодаря которым Каждое (без исключения) событие, феномен, явление, происшествие жизни является Закономерным, предопределённым, неизбежным... Нет в наших жизнях ничего случайного, рискну предположить, – всё во вселенной – всего лишь единый, чётко налаженный «часовой механизм», в котором Ничего не случается произвольно, «просто так». 



> Unity, я не бог, не сын бога и даже не его племянник. Я такой же человек, как и все.


 Вечный вопрос: что же Такое человек??? Вы использовали эту категорию, – однако, прошу, осветите, пожалуйста, Ваше её понимание. Что есть человек? Частицей чего является? Кем он создан и для чего существует?.. 



> Даже совершая ошибки мы движемся к истине, потому что бог пишет прямо даже по кривым строчкам.


 Более того, удивительно, что так много душ, – и Вы, похоже, в их числе – что столь легко, играючи, используют категорию «бог», не имея, по сути, ни малейшего представления о том, что же, собственно она символизирует. Прошу, – не воспримите мои слова аки некий упрёк – я всего лишь не знаю, что такое «бог» – и потому опасаюсь использовать этот термин в своих размышлениях, – дабы не уподобиться крестьянке, с мудрым видом, менторским тоном рассуждающей о рисках грядущего запуска международного экспериментального термоядерного реактора... Ещё раз взмолюсь: please, объясните мне, тёмной, – что же скрывается, стоит, По-вашему, за словом «бог»? 



> Ты говоришь:
> - Я ужасна! 
> Я говорю:
> - Нет ничего, что делало бы тебя ужасной, кроме твоего восприятия себя!
> - Но как же окружающие люди?...
> - Они ошибаются!


 Unity изумлена... 
Воспринимая себя монстром, – я, по сути, выражаю своё отношение к самой себе. Однако окружающие по сути своей занимаются Тем Же, – выражают своё отношение к некому стороннему существу. Почему же, в таком случае, они Ошибаются? То, что произносят их уста, – истина для них, искреннее их отношение, мнение. Разве они не правы, не честны со мной, смеясь и указывая на меня перстом? 



> ...И знаешь, что ты недоговариваешь, Unity? Остается только одно, что тебе надо сказать:
> - Я ХОЧУ ОШИБАТЬСЯ В СЕБЕ ВМЕСТЕ С ДРУГИМИ ЛЮДЬМИ!


 Ошибаться, полагаете? Моё мнение всего лишь слишком часто «по умолчанию» совпадает с мнением находящихся рядом людей. Unity признаёт право других индивидуумов выражать свою точку зрения, – порой она противоречит моей, порой же мнения других и собственное моё виденье ситуации совпадает. Почему же стоит считать, что в данном конкретном случае имеет место быть Ошибка, Заблуждение? Сверстники в школе давали понять, что я хуже и ниже них. Что ж, скорее всего, небеспричинно... И дело Здесь не в том, чего хочет мой разум или чего он не желает: мне всего лишь важно понять, – кто я в действительности, на самом деле, доподлинно... Это словно бы научный эксперимент: неважно то, что я думаю о себе, – важно установить, чем же являюсь я в реальности... 
Многие прочие люди полагают, что Unity ошибка Природы и страшилище... Правы они или нет? И если они всё же справедливы, – есть ли смысл продолжать свою жизнь? Жизнь людей, увы, завязана и основана на социальном взаимодействии, – и если «маска» ваша такова, что вызывает лишь преимущественно отвращение у иных людей – может быть, лучше уж вообще избегать появления на людях, – иль, что кажется ещё более конструктивным, вообще всеми возможными способами пытаться сократить свою жизнь? 
«…Красота спасёт мир»... А если её нет?..  :Confused:

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1. Однако, – изучая деталь, фрагмент – по некой Преступной Неосторожности упускаем из виду Всё Остальное, без понимания взаимосвязи частицы с чем найти ответы на свои закономерно возникающие вопросы (вроде Что предшествует Чему [?]) будет невозможно. 
> 
> 2.Unity интересны не производные, «побочные эффекты» первичного чувства взаимной заинтересованности друг в друге человеческих существ, – куда более интересен сам этот процесс... Исследование его психологических/психофизических нюансов и тонкостей Изнутри. Любить можно и вопреки «влечению полов», – гомосексуальность тому подтверждение – любить можно и без объятий, поцелуев, прикосновений и ласк, – асексуальность тому свидетельство – любить можно платонически, – все благостные и приятные межличностные отношения в целом тому доказательство. Основной момент: Любовь. Что это такое? Вот что Unity мечтает познать... 
> 
> 3.Высказывая предположение о том, что важнейшим аспектом существования отношений меж людьми является именно Романтика, Unity подразумевала всего лишь нежное, ласковое, крайне внимательное, заботливое и участливое отношение партнёров друг к дружке. Если всего этого нет, – имеет ли смысл людям вообще совокупляться и спариваться меж собой, удовлетворяя «потребность»? Тщетно, увы, как по мне.


 1. Согласен, человеческий разум(интеллект) ограничен. Единственное, что можно сделать - это "дисциплина ума", к чему приходят философия и наука. Иначе это будет привычка "мудрствовать лукаво", как сказано в писании. И если мы действительно стремимся "познать истину" и не самоуслаждение(ментальная мастурбация) - наша цель, то следует признать, во-первых, что эта истина - ограничена(самой природой интеллекта), а во-вторых, рассматривая участок(частную истину), вроде курица-яйцо - четко понимать, что в данный момент мы хотим уяснить. 
В этом и видел задачу "критики",например, Иммануил Кант("Критика чистого разума","Критика практического разума"). Обычно ведь как бывает: Оппонент разбивает позицию "противника" "беспощадным" огнем критики, но для чего ? А чтобы тут же выдвинуть "взамен" свою "любимую теорию" и своей "победой" он как бы считает, что уж его "теория" - безусловно истинна. Задачу критики Кант видел в том, чтобы прояснить ограничения любой теории, а вовсе не в том, чтобы "уязвить" оппонета. Да и сам оппонент обычно понимает только одно:"На меня наехали" и будет, что называется "стоять насмерть". Другое дело, что тот же товарищ в другое время так же отчаянно будет защищать совершенно противоположную позицию, но это все эмоции. 
Кстати, Канта, по его же собственному признанию, "пробудил от спячки" некий философ Д.Юм, котрый, в своей работе "Исследования о человеческом разумении" "наехал"  на главный аксиоматический(не подлежащий сомнению) принцип причинности, что вызвало бурю негодования и насмешек прочих философов. На самом деле, как в том анекдоте "ползут два таракана, один был интеллигентный, а второй просто спросил".Так вот Юм - "просто спросил", тем самым "пробудил" Канта, пытаясь "дать ответ" Юму - Кант и сотворил свою критику.Кстати, Юма "читать" вполне можно, рекомедую, он и сам писал, что предпочитает "обычный" язык. Канта же "осилить" сложновато, но как знать, может ты уже "доросла" до Канта.
Иначе воображение уносит далеко(как в случае с курицей-яйцом, если "копать" до зарождения первых живых организмов) и ничего "путного" из этого не получится. Очевидно одно, на данный момент каждая, отдельно взятая курица(по-крайней мере, пока) вылуплена из яйца, а также каждое снесенное курицей яйцо(если оно не "диетическое") в перспективе может породить курицу. Вот от этого надо "плясать", иначе, как в фильме "Операция Ы и другие приключения Шурика", некий прораб-энтузиаст(в роли прораба М.Пуговкин) сводил любой разговор к "в то время как комические корабли бороздят просторы Вселенной...". Ясен пень, что не в любой ситуации подобный пафос уместен. Ну и да, увлекаясь анализом("расчлененкой"), что есть характерная особенность интеллекта, не следует забывать о "синтезе", чтобы потом из полученных "осколков мысли" получить некую целостную картину. 
Еще вариант - "забить на интеллект" и прислушаться, например, к Джульетте из трагедии Шекспира:"Ромео и Джульетта": 
- Что в имени тебе моем ? - сначала вопрошает Джульетта
Затем, продолжая тему:
-Роза пахнет розой, хоть розой назови ее, хоть нет. 
Итак имеем: "В начале было Слово"(из Писания).
Или капитан Врунгель из мультсериала "Приключения капитана Врунгеля", который утверждает: "Как вы яхту назовете, так она и поплывет".
Мы настолько привыкли "играть в слова", что совершенно забыли про очевидный "ассиметричный дуализм" словесного(вербального) общения, а именно, что "Карта - это не местность","Слово - это не предмет, который оно обозначает".(Дуализм здесь в том, что, с одной стороны, имеем реальность и каково отношение этого слова к бытию(к реальности)? и второй вопрос, какие ассоциации вызывает это слово у говорящего(слушающего)? Очевидно, что ответы на эти вопросы несимметричны.Может быть слово-пустышка, но очень важно для говорящего, инаоборот. )
Как говорят на Востоке: "Сколько ни говори "халва" - во рту от этого сладко не станет". Итак мы имеем "интеллект" - "рациональный подход", немыслимый без вербалики и непосредственное восприятие реальности без помощи слов.
Тут очень трудно держать разум "в узде", ведь он привык все анализировать, классифицировать, переводить в слова.
Именно поэтому мистические состояния "озарения" - осознания бытия непосредственно, без помощи слов, достигаются долгими и упорными тренировками(медитациями). И после этих состояний "озарения","просветления"(самадхи) человек мало что может выразить из своих ощущений словами.  
Кстати - это же касается и прочих видов искусства. Например, недавно один художник(не помню фамилии, какой-то француз) нарисовал курительную трубку и подписал:"Это - не трубка". Кое-кто пытался найти в этом "глубокий философский смысл", некий логический парадокс, хотя на самом деле все просто. Ведь рисунок трубки - это всего-навсего "идея трубки, выраженная на бумаге", а не сам предмет("трубка").  
Поэтому на востоке есть некоторое пренебрежение к европейской "тяге" к построению "теорий","моделей","объяснений","разъяснений" и проч.
Например, такие высказывания, как: 
"Кто говорит - тот не знает, кто знает - тот не говорит" 
"Если один спрашивает о ДАО, а второй ему отвечает - не знают оба".
"О ДАО нельзя говорить, чем оно является - можно только говорить, чем оно НЕ является" . И т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Unity

> Да, Unity, это так. Ты сама желаешь войти в этот круг заблуждений. Тебе кажется, что стоило тебе родиться с другим лицом - и ты была бы счастлива.


 Да, я, как и, стоит полагать, миллионы иных неудовлетворённых своим обликом созданий, отдаю себе отчёт: да, я считаю именно так. Внешность кажется основным препятствием в достижении «оптимального состояние», умиротворения и гармонии внутри, в ведении здравой, конструктивной, осмысленной жизни, приносящей благо иным людям, быть может, даже не входящим в кровный ограниченный состав семьи. Да, понимаю, – это всего лишь блок в рассудке, скорее всего – однако... почему-то... даже не представляю себе, как избавиться от него, коим образом преодолеть его. Тысячи индивидуумов со схожей бедой доживают до старости, так и не обзаведясь семьёй, – либо, что хуже, даже не встретив за всю свою жизнь хотя бы одну близкую душу ввиду чрезмерных своих страхов выйти на улицу среди бела дня и вообще в принципе добровольно появиться в неком общественном месте... 



> Ты думаешь, что твоя жизнь цвела бы без этих прыщиков на лице - так ведь?


 Именно, – и полагаю, например, безногая инвалидка, с трудом перемещающая по дому на коляске, также могла бы частенько задаваться схожей мыслью: – «Ах, будь у меня ножки»!.. В чём погрешность моих размышлений, – да и размышлений многих сотен существ, испытывающих аналогичные сложности в своих жизнях? 



> Ты хотела бы никогда не задумываться, кто перед тобой - достаточно того, что у него красивое лицо!


 Вы так подшучиваете надо мной, не так ли? Даже ребёнку ясно: идеалистический облик Отнюдь не гарантирует наличия у своей обладательницы/обладателя возвышенных морально-этических качеств. Да, это так. Человек с любым сущим обликом может вести себя как угодно и Быть Кем Угодно. Облик, увы, не гарантирует ничего. Тем не менее, что плохого в стремлении обладать идеалистической Маской?



> Это театр абсурда - и ты жаждешь получить в нем роль.


 Да, жизнь, по всей вероятности, театр. Однако роль в нём мне Уже Отведена, – и она видится мне ужасной, чудовищной... Фактически, это даже не роль, но всего лишь Присутствие в зале в качестве Зрительницы... Входить на сцену мне Запрещено... своим собственным страхом, скорее всего, непреодолимым страхом. 



> ...Но у тебя уже есть роль, причем в этой "пьесе" нет жесткого сценария, и никому не заказано блеснуть, но все, что ты делаешь - ты просто сидишь в уголке и жалеешь, что тебе не досталась другая роль. А "пьеса" идет, и ты никак не хочешь понять, что спектакль таков, каков каждый из актеров.


 Стало быть, если некая актриса усматривает жизнь чем-то ужасным, чудовищным, – следовательно, источник зла в ней самой? Не лучше ли, таким образом, устранить с Пьесы этого отрицательного персонажа, эту антигероиню? Пьеса после этого станет чуть-чуть светлей и в мире в целом станет Меньше негативных эмоций и боли... 



> И черт побери - по крайней мере один человек в этом мире знает твою истинную ценность! Разве это ничего не значит!?


 И кто же этот человек? Сама я? Увы... Ни малейшей ценности в существовании себя я не усматриваю, – ни прекрасного фенотипа  :Frown: , ни целей, – одни только черви и грязь внутри. 



> Я вовсе не испытываю отвращения или презрения к людям, которые смотрят на мир иначе. Я просто знаю, что ни один действительно знающий человек никогда не станет относиться ко мне с пренебрежением, потому что к тому нет никаких оснований - я для этого долго и нудно излагал здесь теорию. Она совершенна, потому что ничего не отвергает - она просто показывает взаимосвязи, и показывает, что "ошибкам" место есть - они такая же необходимая часть жизни!


 Ваша теория гениальна, бесспорно!  :Embarrassment:  Близка к истине настолько, насколько это вообще возможно для конструкции, состоящей из эфемерных, двусмысленных, относительных слов. Однако, как и любая иная Теория, почему-то, увы, мало чем способна помочь в разрешении Практических ситуаций... 



> Каждый сам решает что с этим делать - таков большой смысл маленького человека.


 Таким образом, в саморазрушении в действительности нет, – и не было никогда – ничего предосудительного? Полная свобода, – без ответственности? Полный нигилизм правит миром?  :Confused:

----------


## Гражданин

> Интерес к самосовершенствованию в меня заложили с детства - это скорее просто факт.
> Окружение уже построено. А, точнее уже осознано мной разрушено, чтобы отрезать пути к отступлению. У меня проблемы с жизнью и с головой.
> Десятки раз, вроде - все наладилось и работа и личная жизнь, и на тебе - сного головой об асфальт - и заного с нуля... вставляешь новые батарейки - и понеслось сного со дна болота.... И так постоянно, причем падения от меня ну ни как не зависят... Вот и сейчас у меня круг замкнулся... 
> Причем, я уверен, если мне сного вставить в задницу батарейки и дать пендаль для ускорения - создам свою жизнь заного и даже знаю как это сделать. Но вот желания и сил у меня на этот круговорот в природе не осталось. А, зная мой инстинкт самосохранения, и умение зацепиться за любой шанс - я и обрезал все концы, какие мог.
> К слову о цели и смысле в этой жизни, для меня - не считая маленьких приятностей (прогулками по интересным местам, дождиком, желтыми листьями из ранней осени и т.д. и т.п), то это, конечно, семья со своей второй половинкой (естественно эти отношения начинаются с поиска компаньона).  
> Что меня тут сейчас держит? Будете смеяться - чемпионат мира по снукеру!)))))) И чтот на этом форуме задержался. (нашел его случайно, в поисках способов су).
> 
> Вообщем нет у меня больше ни желания не сил. И еще, как не раз я тут писал, меня сожрало желание су, которое у меня с 5 лет. Оно привратило меня в зомби, впринципе я уже мертв морально. И что с ним делать я хз. Это Короче с головой у меня бо бо.


 Кстати, я тоже следил за чемпионатом по снукеру. Дин Джон Ху вышел в финал?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.Да, я, как и, стоит полагать, миллионы иных неудовлетворённых своим обликом созданий, отдаю себе отчёт: да, я считаю именно так. Внешность кажется основным препятствием в достижении «оптимального состояние», умиротворения и гармонии внутри, в ведении здравой, конструктивной, осмысленной жизни, приносящей благо иным людям, быть может, даже не входящим в кровный ограниченный состав семьи. Да, понимаю, – это всего лишь блок в рассудке, скорее всего – однако... почему-то... даже не представляю себе, как избавиться от него, коим образом преодолеть его. Тысячи индивидуумов со схожей бедой доживают до старости, так и не обзаведясь семьёй, – либо, что хуже, даже не встретив за всю свою жизнь хотя бы одну близкую душу ввиду чрезмерных своих страхов выйти на улицу среди бела дня и вообще в принципе добровольно появиться в неком общественном месте... 
> 
> 2.Именно, – и полагаю, например, безногая инвалидка, с трудом перемещающая по дому на коляске, также могла бы частенько задаваться схожей мыслью: – «Ах, будь у меня ножки»!.. В чём погрешность моих размышлений, – да и размышлений многих сотен существ, испытывающих аналогичные сложности в своих жизнях? 
> 
> 3.Вы так подшучиваете надо мной, не так ли? Даже ребёнку ясно: идеалистический облик Отнюдь не гарантирует наличия у своей обладательницы/обладателя возвышенных морально-этических качеств. Да, это так. Человек с любым сущим обликом может вести себя как угодно и Быть Кем Угодно. Облик, увы, не гарантирует ничего. Тем не менее, что плохого в стремлении обладать идеалистической Маской?
> 
> 4.Да, жизнь, по всей вероятности, театр. Однако роль в нём мне Уже Отведена, – и она видится мне ужасной, чудовищной... Фактически, это даже не роль, но всего лишь Присутствие в зале в качестве Зрительницы... Входить на сцену мне Запрещено... своим собственным страхом, скорее всего, непреодолимым страхом. 
> 
> 5.Стало быть, если некая актриса усматривает жизнь чем-то ужасным, чудовищным, – следовательно, источник зла в ней самой? Не лучше ли, таким образом, устранить с Пьесы этого отрицательного персонажа, эту антигероиню? Пьеса после этого станет чуть-чуть светлей и в мире в целом станет Меньше негативных эмоций и боли... 
> ...


 1. Ну да, отсюда же источник повышенного "презрения к плоти", стремление к бестелесному, чисто духовному существованию. Все это попытки "сохранить хорошую мину при плохой игре" 
или, как говорят одесситы "Лопни, но держи фасон" 
Вот только как бы действительно не "лопнуть" от подобного напряга.
В свое время я себе сказал другую, не очень приятную "истину":
"Не можешь срать - не мучай попу".
Только не надо "мне бы ваши проблемы" и проч. У каждого свои напряги, и не обязательно связанные с внешностью(хотя и по внешностия считал себя уродом).
Как ни станно, но эта нехитрая истина позволяла относительно спокойно существовать, хотя окружающие и считали меня несколькоо странным.
Насчет внешности, оно таки да.Как говорил один писатель: "Женщина может обладать умом и нравственностью, но мы не обратим на нее внимание, если она некрасива". Однако помню старую передачу "Акуна-матата", там одна девушка сознательно себя изуродовала. Вопрос - "зачем" ? Ответ, "Хочу, чтобы меня воспринимали не по внешности, а как есть"
2. Погрешность в том, что с одной стророны - полное презрение к плоти и отрицание зависимости, а сдругой сетования на ту же плоть. Все это так по-человечески, но с логической точки зрения ересь и глупость.
3. Совершенные морально-этические качества - не самоцель. А вот дерьмеца поднабрать на почве "обиды" на судьбу, Природу и пр. - это запросто.   
4 Однако и актерам нужны зрители. Без зрителя игра актеров теряет всякий смысл. 
5 Опаньки, наша "скромная зрительница" уже в актрисы метит. Недаром говорят, "в тихом омуте черти водятся". Вообще, мне, как типичному "нытику-неудачнику" смешны все советы "позитивщиков" - "поднять самооценку". Есть такое высказывание "больное, уязвленное, ущемленное" самолюбие. И неважно, в чем "болезнь" - в самовозвышении, или в самоуничижении. Результат один - непомерно раздутое самолюбие и чрезмерные амбиции. И если у тщеславных людей с манией величия это вполне естественно, то когда видишь это у "обиженных скромников" прям таки возникает "когнитивный диссонанс" :Smile:  
6. Ну да, сама Жизнь "одной рукой - созидает" "другой - разрушает". 
Причем "правая" рука не ведает, что творит "левая", в полном соответсятвии с писанием. Ну что там правит миром, неизвестно, но человеком правят вполне определенные качества.(см. то же писание).

----------


## Kali-Ma

Не знаю другой темы форума, тАк соответствующей содержанию)))

----------


## Alex22

> Неужели СУ, – это «лучшее», что может быть предпринято Вами на данный момент? Как Вы смогли прийти к этому выводу? Почему Вы размышляете именно в таком ключе?


 Да. "Не виноватая я - он сам ко мне пришел!"(долго шел, лет 20). Уже вообще не размышляю.) 




> Прежний негативный, стоит полагать, опыт предыдущих жизненных циклов/спиралей/витков служит Вам помехой/препятствием этому? Похоже, в Ваши вычисления, иносказательно, где-то сумела закрасться погрешность, уже несколько раз приводящая всю ту распланированную последовательность Ваших действий к некому нежелательному исходу, схожему, лишенному радости финалу. В чём заключается она? Почему итог Ваших прежних «жизненных проектов» вложения мысли/энергии/времени/сил в итоге Не приводит к взрывообразному всплеску позитивных эмоций и чувств, состояния беспрестанно возрастающей по экспоненте эйфории, что характерно в случае очередной «жизненной Победы» и покорения новых вершин?


 Были и победы, и эйфория, и вершины - не зря говорят - "чем выше, тем больнее падать." Погрешность... Возможно к жизни нужно относиться проще. Довольствоваться тем, что она дает. И много раз писал - желание су (это единственное, от чего не могу понять, как избавиться). А оно, иногда, в трудных моментах на подсознательном уровне может талкать на необдуманные поступки, так как "говорит" тебе, - всегда есть выход.(думаю понятно какой). Хотя иногда наоборот - страх снимает.




> Может быть, стоит поискать причины, – и попытаться начать всё сызнова – причём, на этот раз, отнюдь не для того, дабы всё повторилось, словно в Прежнем «заколдованном круге»?


 Не нашел... Иначе бы меня тут не было.




> Сталкинг, диггинг, руферство, индустриальный туризм? Художественной фотографией, стоит полагать, также балуетесь?


 Нет, из этого ничего не привлекает. Как раз наоборот - цивилизованный туризм на машине на природу, на озеро. На наш юг, тоже на машине. Поезда не люблю. Никогд не понимал таскания рюкзака за спиной - он же не дает нормально насладиться природой, наоборот одни мучения с ним.  Или просто прогулки по красивым местам, благо их в Питере и окрестнотях полно.)




> Мечтаете о семье, – как и все мы, по сути, где-то в глубине своей души? Но в чём препятствие осуществлению своей Мечты? Страхи, сомнения, непреодолимые стены комплексов иль неуверенности в самой возможности счастья на этой удивительной Земле?


 Семья была, почти 6 лет вместе жили. Расстались примерно пол года назад. Разошлись, потому что я не могу дать человеку стабильность и уверенность в завтрашнем дне, из-за выше перечисленных проблем. 
Вообще, сейчас, я себя ощущаю стариком, прожившим всю жизнь.
Начинать заного - тут два момента - с одной стороны не сбылась только одна моя мечта - это удержать и сохранить, все что было. С другой, в этой жизни, мной все достигалось потом и кровью, ничего с неба не падало и заного что-то не охото. 




> Но ведь в действительности силы всё-таки есть, – отсутствует всего лишь желание – т.е. Ваш осознанный, добровольный Выбор действовать в заданном направлении на достижении своей мечты. Что мешает Вам сделать Выбор в пользу жизни? Бильярд, – это ведь всего лишь Отговорка, не так ли? В реальности тысячи из нас, «пребывающих в зоне риска совершения СУ», таки отчаянно желают Жить, – однако нечто в их разуме упрямо блокирует путь к достижению этого блаженного состояния... Где-то Внутри присутствует некий блок, установка, «запрещающая жить». И основной Здесь Вопрос: что мешает нам устранить эту программу со своего разума? Убить себя, – дело нехитрое, особых талантов здесь не надо – однако не более ли Интересно прежде этого установить: в чём причина?


 В данном случае силы и желание - примерно одно и то же. 
В последнее время наоборот - я  задумывался что мешает сделать выбор в пользу смерти. И что в моем "разуме упрямо блокирует путь к достижению этого блаженного состояния... И что мешает устранить порграмму самосохранения из нашего разума.
Если бы я так просто мог убить себя, то уже бы не сидел тут..

----------


## Alex22

> Кстати, я тоже следил за чемпионатом по снукеру. Дин Джон Ху вышел в финал?


 Сегодня последняя сессия с Трампом. Пока счет равный.

----------


## trypo

желания не бывают порочными, если они искренны.
выбирая, мы решаем все, каждый раз.
препятсвий нет- есть некие передышки в пути.
смерть и жизнь - одно и тоже - мы моргнули, открыв и закрыв глаза : механически, это равноценно.
кто-то успевает увидеть картинку, кто-то - творит ее изнутри.
любить - значит находить счастье в мелочах.

других вопросов не знаю.

----------


## Unity

> Вспомнилось, Н.Островский("Как закалялась сталь")
> "Жизнь надо прожить так, чтобы потом не было мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы. "


 В последнее время, заинтересовавшись медитативными практиками, Unity перестала концентрировать своё внимание на «прошлом» (которого, как известно, Уже Нет) и «будущем» (которого, несомненно, Ещё Не существует). Самым интересным, как ни странно, оказалось «Здесь и Сейчас», вечный Текущий Момент, данный миг, сия секунда, – исследуя стези функционирования собственного же рассудка согласно «древним консультациям» «просветлённых Мастеров», смогла понять: воистину, наш ум, – творец иллюзий – и вся наша жизнь по сути своей основана на лжи и миражах, являемых нашему сознанию рассудком с его беспрестанным абстрактным мышлением.  :Big Grin:  Мы машины, ведомые частично ложью ума (ведь все те вербальные «отражения действительности», порождаемые им, априори относительны, пристрастны, несовершенны, фрагментарны, обусловлены, неполны [следовательно, Неистинны, Ложны]), частично, – данными, поступающими с внешних сенсорных систем... 



> Если Истину изречь,
>  Суть погибнет, выйдет речь.
>  Если имя ты назовёшь,
>  То не имя оно, а ложь.


 Прошлого нет, – есть всего лишь записи в пыльных архивах нашей памяти. Будущего нет, – это всего лишь смутное предположение того, что некогда, может так статься, наступит мгновение «тут и теперь», при котором значения даты и символы, отображаемые на часах, будут иными. 
Так что Unity безразлично прошлое, – его уже не изменить – каким бы именно оно ни было. Смысл сожалеть о том, что невозможно исправить? О том, что существует всего лишь в виде бесплотных данных на носителе? Нет, куда более интересна жизнь здесь и сейчас, – в настоящем моменте – и это одно из основных посланий всей той многовековой философской мысли Востока, имхо. 



> А ведь у революционеров и, в самом деле, была Великая Цель, ради которой они терпели и нужду, и преследования(шли на смерть).


 И я бы с радостью присоединилась к какой-нибудь современной революции, – ведь это столь приятная и удобная возможность покончить с собой, сражаясь за некую Благородную Цель свержения Зла, воцарения Блага... на какое-то время. А Вы? 
Впрочем, помните? «…Революции планируют мечтатели, осуществляют фанатики, плоды пожинает буржуазия»...  :Smile: 
Так что, – лучшая революция, как по мне – это переворот в своём собственном сознании для начала.  :Embarrassment: 



> Как бы из основного закона диалектики - принцип "единства и борьбы противоположностей" можно делать упор на "единстве"(как скажем, это видит тот же Эндрю, он ведь настаивает именно на том, что противоположности не борются, а именно сотрудничают(дополняют друг друга), а можно делать упор именно на "борьбе", которая в крайнем случае представляется как антагонизм, непримиримая смертельная схватка до полного унирчтожения(искоренения), а в "мякгом" варианте - конкуренция, соперничество, соревнование.


 Ник кой-кого в переводе с великого и могучего Шекспира и Байрона, – Единство. Посему полагаю, – все сущие субстанции во всей нашей безбрежной Вселенной – будь то материя, энергия, поле, разум, сознание, – в принципе Всё – Мягко Взаимодействует меж собой. Это словно единое море со многими течениями в себе, – ведь дигидроген монооксид в принципе несжимаема – и любое Усилие, – будь то энергия и/или информация, всего лишь Мягко распространяется в Единой Среде. Без борьбы. А как склонны усматривать ситуацию именно Вы? Нечто в Природе «сражается» меж собой, – иль всего лишь сливается в неком мягком, кротком, беззлобном, трогательно-нежном «акте космическом любви», порождающей бесчисленное количество материальных форм?



> А теперь и вовсе Интернеты воспитывают.


 И именно благодаря этому, как по мне, вскоре впервые в истории возникнет великое поколение нигилистов, что станет «последним гвоздём в крышку гроба» тому миру, коим мы его знаем сейчас.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Unity

> Еще вариант - "забить на интеллект" и прислушаться, например, к Джульетте из трагедии Шекспира:"Ромео и Джульетта": 
> - Что в имени тебе моем ? - сначала вопрошает Джульетта
> Затем, продолжая тему:
> -Роза пахнет розой, хоть розой назови ее, хоть нет. 
> Итак имеем: "Вначале было Слово"(из Писания).


 Интеллект, – прекрасный инструмент творчества, коммуникации – однако никогда не стоит забывать: слова, – относительны и Ложны по сути своей. Структуры из слов, – не Истина, хотя многие, к сожалению, веруют, что это не так. Поэтому, – скорее, выбираю путь молчаливого исследования бытия... 



> Обитает Истина повсюду:
>  Слева, справа ты ее найдешь.
>  Всеми правит, не порабощая,
>  Ничего не ищет для себя,
>  Все объемлет, но не подавляет.
>  Так мала, что как бы нет ее.
>  Все вернется к ней, того не зная:
>  Тем она безмерно велика,
>  Что, величия не сознавая,
>  Даже больше станет от того.


 


> Речь Истины подчас груба,
>  Но лгут изящные слова.
>  Не станет спорить тот, кто прав,
>  А спорящий — всегда лукав.
>  Кто знает — не всегда учен,
>  Ученый может и не знать.


 Читали ли Вы когда-либо Дао Дэ Цзин? Бхагавадгиту? Кибалион?.. Вы, несомненно, начитаны, любезный Визави, – любо-дорого взглянуть - однако что разумного, доброго, вечного смогла дать Вам научная и художественная литература?.. Смогли ли Вы для себя уяснить, – что есть истина, что есть благо, что есть жизнь и кто есть все мы?



> Или капитан Врунгель из мультсериала "Приключения капитана Врунгеля", который утверждает: "Как вы яхту назовете, так она и поплывет".


 Да-да-да, – как посмотришь – так увидишь!..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Словами играя, уходим во сны; забываем о Истине, стеною лжи себя окружая, разумными, мудрыми себя почитая, после страдаем, удивляясь: почему?.. Как же, право, печально и смешно... 



> Мы настолько привыкли "играть в слова", что совершенно забыли про очевидный "ассиметричный дуализм" словесного(вербального) общения, а именно, что "Карта - это не местность","Слово - это не предмет, который оно обозначает".
> Как говорят на Востоке: "Сколько ни говори "халва" - во рту от этого сладко не станет". Итак мы имеем "интеллект" - "рациональный подход", немыслимый без вербалики и непосредственное восприятие реальности без помощи слов.


 Таким образом, посредством слов, сами мы произвольно порождаем собственную свою «реальность» в своих душах, в своих умах, – хотя пребываем при этом в иллюзии, в плену теней и миражей! Так рождается наша депрессия, многие наши страдания и ненастья... =) 



> Тут очень трудно держать разум "в узде", ведь он привык все анализировать, классифицировать, переводить в слова.


 Медитация может помочь, – однако впоследствии, скорее всего, окружающие начнут почитать Вас безумцем... =)



> "Кто говорит - тот не знает, кто знает - тот не говорит" 
> "Если один спрашивает о ДАО, а второй ему отвечает - не знают оба".
> "О ДАО нельзя говорить, чем оно является - можно только говорить, чем оно НЕ является" . И т.д. и т.п.


 Воистину, Бесценные слова!  :Embarrassment: 
Однако чем же тогда все мы Здесь занимаемся? 
Играем словами, не содержащих Истины?.. Кто же мы?.. Что же мы?..  :Confused:

----------


## Unity

> Не знаю другой темы форума, тАк соответствующей содержанию)))


 Что кому и где болит, – тот О Том и говорит...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Да, порой люди стают социопатами и по такой причине... Неприятие себя... =) 



> 1. Ну да, отсюда же источник повышенного "презрения к плоти", стремление к бестелесному, чисто духовному существованию. Все это попытки "сохранить хорошую мину при плохой игре" 
> или, как говорят одесситы "Лопни, но держи фасон" 
> Вот только как бы действительно не "лопнуть" от подобного напряга.
> В свое время я себе сказал другую, не очень приятную "истину":
> "Не можешь срать - не мучай попу".
> Только не надо "мне бы ваши проблемы" и проч. У каждого свои напряги, и не обязательно связанные с внешностью(хотя и по внешностия считал себя уродом).
> Как ни станно, но эта нехитрая истина позволяла относительно спокойно существовать, хотя окружающие и считали меня несколькоо странным.


 А вот Вас Unity скорее бы всего ни за что, никогда, ни под каким предлогом и при любых обстоятельствах не признала бы «монстром».  :Embarrassment:   *печально усмехаясь*
Вот она, пресловутая ошибка атрибуции... Эго... Комплекс иллюзий и заблуждения относительно самих себя... *смеясь уже истерически*
Все мы порою, похоже, «запутываемся сами в себе»... Такое вот удивительное Приключение на этой таинственной Земле, этап самопознания, этап развития, эволюции, «просвещения». Хвала Небесам, хоть Вы-то Уже это переросли, – кое-кто же всё ещё в процессе этого...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Насчет внешности, оно таки да.Как говорил один писатель: "Женщина может обладать умом и нравственностью, но мы не обратим на нее внимание, если она некрасива".


 Вот-вот, – и я о том. Странно, что Природа порождает существ, обладающих столь различающимся обликом, в обширном диапазоне возможных значений от «серейшая мышь» к «ангел небесный». =)
Да, вряд ли будет Стабильным интеллект, если только он не дополнен идеалистическим обликом... =) Впрочем, всё это настолько субъективно... *переживаю сложный переходной этап осмысливания значения фенотипа и разума в жизни социальных созданий, людей, в данной фазе своего существования, – поэтому затрудняюсь дать «Точный “правильный” Ответ»*



> 2. Погрешность в том, что с одной стророны - полное презрение к плоти и отрицание зависимости, а сдругой сетования на ту же плоть. Все это так по-человечески, но с логической точки зрения ересь и глупость.


 Раскаиваюсь, сожалею, казнюсь, пастор, – ибо грешна... Явственным это было с первых строк. Основной же вопрос теперь: как же суметь преодолеть себя... Умирать в 21 год... Разумно ли это? *вздыхает* Однако таким, как я, уж точно, наверняка не стоит заводить детей... А если счастье не в них и не в паре, семье, – тогда в чём же? В увлечении милитаризмом, выживательством, работе и хобби, серому унылому существованию в Сети до конца дней своих? *рыдает на клавиатуре* Нужно что-то как-то изменять, – ан нет... Что же твориться с нами на этой Земле... =)



> 3. Совершенные морально-этические качества - не самоцель. А вот дерьмеца поднабрать на почве "обиды" на судьбу, Природу и пр. - это запросто.


 Да-да, в «исходном коде программы под названием “эго” множество багов на данный момент», шила в мешке не утаить. Однако, – разве не достижение возвышенных морально-этических качеств не является нашим всеобщим основным универсальным призванием, Предназначением? 



> 5 Опаньки, наша "скромная зрительница" уже в актрисы метит. Недаром говорят, "в тихом омуте черти водятся". Вообще, мне, как типичному "нытику-неудачнику" смешны все советы "позитивщиков" - "поднять самооценку". Есть такое высказывание "больное, уязвленное, ущемленное" самолюбие. И неважно, в чем "болезнь" - в самовозвышении, или в самоуничижении. Результат один - непомерно раздутое самолюбие и чрезмерные амбиции. И если у тщеславных людей с манией величия это вполне естественно, то когда видишь это у "обиженных скромников" прям таки возникает "когнитивный диссонанс"


 Век живи, – век учись... =) Всегда в этой жизни находиться нечто, способное нас удивить. // Почему Вы воспринимаете себя именно в таком ключе? Век живи, – век учись... Всегда в этой жизни находиться нечто, способное нас удивить. // Почему Вы воспринимаете себя именно в таком ключе? Разве сомневаетесь Вы в том, что со временем все мы, так ли, иначе становимся чуточку лучше, умнее, «позитиФФней», «мудрей», – даже если и  желаем этого и всеми возможными силами сопротивляемся этому?

----------


## Хвост

> Разве сомневаетесь Вы в том, что со временем все мы, так ли, иначе становимся чуточку лучше, умнее, «позитиФФней», «мудрей», – даже если и  желаем этого и всеми возможными силами сопротивляемся этому?


  - ещё один бред придурка.

----------


## Unity

> Да. "Не виноватая я - он сам ко мне пришел!"(долго шел, лет 20). Уже вообще не размышляю.)


 Увлекаетесь медитацией иль некими прочими восточными практиками?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Возможно к жизни нужно относиться проще.


 По крайней мере, не столь серьёзно, как сейчас, – и если Вам действительно удастся прийти к подобному мудрому мировосприятию – как знать [?], – быть может, Ваше желание свести счёты с бытиём останется в прошлом. Да, скорее всего, Вы отнесётесь к подобному предположению с немалым скепсисом, – однако, кажется, Оно Верно. 
Причины желания покончить с собой, – неудовлетворение текущим положением дел – однако кто, как не сами мы порождаем, творим это интеллектуальное Отношение? 



> Не нашел... Иначе бы меня тут не было.


 Однако, несомненно, Вы пребываете в процессе их поиска, – а это уже хорошо; лучше, нежели и дальнейшее «сжигание мостов за собой» в преддверии Последнего Поступка.



> Нет, из этого ничего не привлекает. Как раз наоборот - цивилизованный туризм на машине на природу, на озеро. На наш юг, тоже на машине. Поезда не люблю. Никогд не понимал таскания рюкзака за спиной - он же не дает нормально насладиться природой, наоборот одни мучения с ним. Или просто прогулки по красивым местам, благо их в Питере и окрестнотях полно.)


 Вы, похоже, живёте в одном из самых прекрасных мест на всей сущей Земле, – если верить Википедии, статьи об этом городе. Неужели Вы Уже познали в этом мегаполисе всё-всё-всё?.. 



> Семья была, почти 6 лет вместе жили. Расстались примерно пол года назад. Разошлись, потому что я не могу дать человеку стабильность и уверенность в завтрашнем дне, из-за выше перечисленных проблем. 
> Вообще, сейчас, я себя ощущаю стариком, прожившим всю жизнь.
> Начинать заного - тут два момента - с одной стороны не сбылась только одна моя мечта - это удержать и сохранить, все что было. С другой, в этой жизни, мной все достигалось потом и кровью, ничего с неба не падало и заного что-то не охото.


 Печально, однако... 
Может быть... всё же стоит попробовать начать написание новой страницы в книге жизни?.. Иль, быть может, даже прежняя всё ещё остаётся Недописанной и существует вероятность того, что человек, с которым Вы рядом провели столько лет, ещё однажды захочет... кхм-кхм... устроить «перезагрузку» отношений? Всяко бывает... Ничего, по сути, не можем знать наперёд... 



> В данном случае силы и желание - примерно одно и то же. 
> В последнее время наоборот - я задумывался что мешает сделать выбор в пользу смерти. И что в моем "разуме упрямо блокирует путь к достижению этого блаженного состояния... И что мешает устранить порграмму самосохранения из нашего разума.
> Если бы я так просто мог убить себя, то уже бы не сидел тут..


 Не факт, увы, что «блаженного», – ведь, может быть, существует некий предположительный «посмертный мир» – с той же бюрократией и некими своими «законами», словно на Земле... Так что, – открытым остаётся вопрос – кому Хуже: живым или «мёртвым»?
Быть может, программу самосохранения и не стоит удалять Пока?..



> желания не бывают порочными, если они искренны.


 Я, например, мечтаю взорвать Строящуюся нефтедобывающую платформу компании Exxon где-нибудь у побережья Южной Америки, так как ввод её в эксплуатацию сулит гибель всему живому в радиусе десятков миль и загрязнение окружающей среды на много-много лет. Искренне мечтаю. Стать эко-террористкой и портить Чуждую Собственность во имя призрачных идеалов сохранения определённых уголков первозданной Природы в девственной чистоте. И что же, – моё Желание, моя Мечта «Непорочна»?..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Хвост

> Стать эко-террористкой и портить Чуждую Собственность во имя призрачных идеалов сохранения определённых уголков первозданной Природы в девственной чистоте. И что же, – моё Желание, моя Мечта «Непорочна»?..


  - на эко онанистку больше похожа.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Как говорил один писатель: "Женщина может обладать умом и нравственностью, но мы не обратим на нее внимание, если она некрасива".


 Есть и другие мнения, не менее достойных людей:
"Ну, а женщины Одессы -
Все скромны, все поэтессы,
Все умны, а в крайнем случае, красивы.
"

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Есть и другие мнения, не менее достойных людей:
> "Ну, а женщины Одессы -
> Все скромны, все поэтессы,
> Все умны, а в крайнем случае, красивы.
> "


 Да я не спорю, речь была о том, что "по одежке встречают", в случае с женщинами - "по внешности". Да и топикстартер(Unity) комплексует именно из-за внешности.
Именно это и надо "лечить"(я в смысле "комплекс", а не внешность(внешность - это, скорее, "забота" дерматологов, косметологов или, на худой конец, пластических хирургов) ), если это вообще "лечится". :Confused: 
Ну, начиная от банальной народно мудрости: типа "с лица не воду пить" или откровенно-циничное, как в подростковом возрасте, помнится, прикалывались: "Полюби меня со спины, а спереди привыкнешь", "Морду, в крайнем случае, можно прикрыть газеткой "Советский спорт"" и тому подобные мерзости.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Да я не спорю, речь была о том, что "по одежке встречают", в случае с женщинами - "по внешности". Да и топикстартер(Unity) комплексует именно из-за внешности.
> Именно это и надо "лечить", если это вообще "лечится".


 Так я, вроде, и пытаюсь лечить - литературой и некоторым приземлением автора и тех, кто вступил с ней в беседу, а то вы что-то в таких эмпиреях витаете, того и гляди, Землю нашу грешную покинете))

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1. Что кому и где болит, – тот О Том и говорит... 
> Да, порой люди стают социопатами и по такой причине... Неприятие себя... =) 
> 
> 
> 2. Раскаиваюсь, сожалею, казнюсь, пастор, – ибо грешна... Явственным это было с первых строк. Основной же вопрос теперь: как же суметь преодолеть себя... Умирать в 21 год... Разумно ли это? *вздыхает* Однако таким, как я, уж точно, наверняка не стоит заводить детей... А если счастье не в них и не в паре, семье, – тогда в чём же? В увлечении милитаризмом, выживательством, работе и хобби, серому унылому существованию в Сети до конца дней своих? *рыдает на клавиатуре* Нужно что-то как-то изменять, – ан нет... Что же твориться с нами на этой Земле... =)


 1. Оно да. Рад, что меня "правильно" поняли.
2. Ну какой там пастор(смущаясь и краснея). Просто "погулять вышел".
Ну а насчет ответов, пока больше вопросов. :Frown:

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Так я, вроде, и пытаюсь лечить - литературой и некоторым приземлением автора и тех, кто вступил с ней в беседу, а то вы что-то в таких эмпиреях витаете, того и гляди, Землю нашу грешную покинете))


 Никто не умаляет Ваших заслуг.
 А насчет "лекарей" - фиг знает, кто здесь врачи, а кто больные. 
Похоже, "все смешалось в доме Облонских". 
Если уж так приспичило непременно "докопаться до истины", то тут много своих "подводных камней". 
А чтобы "не впадать в крайности" нужно по-крайней мере обозначить, в чем они - "эти крайности". 
А то действительно, тут уже и до "бесплотного духа" недалеко. :Smile:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> А чтобы "не впадать в крайности" нужно по-крайней мере обозначить, в чем они - "эти крайности". 
> А то действительно, тут уже и до "бесплотного духа" недалеко.


 Моё сугубо субъективное мнение: многие участники форума, обозначившие свои проблемы, и спорящие с ними обсуждают только и исключительно теоретические аспекты. Мне кажется, что в жизни всё проще и материальней. :Smile:  Может, эти мудрствованиея им действительно нужны. Но мне как практику такое теоретизирование не кажется решением проблем. Сугубо реальных, как я понимаю)

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Моё сугубо субъективное мнение: многие участники форума, обозначившие свои проблемы, и спорящие с ними обсуждают только и исключительно теоретические аспекты. Мне кажется, что в жизни всё проще и материальней. Может, эти мудрствованиея им действительно нужны. Но мне как практику такое теоретизирование не кажется решением проблем. Сугубо реальных, как я понимаю)


 Ну а чем реально можно помочь в решении "реальных" проблем на "виртуальном" форуме ? 
Опять же, душа - штука тонкая, многие и проблемы не могут обозначить.
Типа, внешне все путем, но "жить почему-то не хочется".
А так, велкам то психолог, психотерапевт, психиатр.
Кстати, а что делаете на этом форуме Вы ?
Типа "Чип и Дейл спешат на помощь ","Спасатели - вперед!". :Smile: 
Или, как Эндрю, изучаете "подопытных кроликов", научный диссер, к примеру, хотите защитить ?
(Это вовсе не в укор, диссер - тоже штука нужная, а форум публичный, так что не вижу криминала).
Разве что две одинокие души "найдут друг друга" и пересекутся в реале. 
Но это что-то типа "свежо предание, да верится с трудом". :Frown:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Кстати, а что делаете на этом форуме Вы ?
> Типа "Чип и Дейл спешат на помощь ","Спасатели - вперед!".
> Или, как Эндрю, изучаете "подопытных кроликов", научный диссер, к примеру, хотите защитить ?
> (Это вовсе не в укор, диссер - тоже штука нужная, а форум публичный, так что не вижу криминала).
> Разве что две одинокие души "найдут друг друга" и пересекутся в реале. 
> Но это что-то типа "свежо предание, да верится с трудом".


 Я писала где-то: случайно попала (не совсем, конечно - преследовала одного тролля)) на другой форум самоубийц, который потом закрыли. Почему-то привязалась к тем участникам, и после закрытия форума стало чего-то не хватать. Ну, и свободы выражать свое мнение в том числе) Пытаясь найти что-то подобное, наткнулась на этот форум.
Вот на том форуме я сначала пыталась миссионерствовать, но это быстро прошло.)
Диссер, изучение, эксперименты  - избави меня боже! Может, оно и действительно не плохо, но не по мне. 
Так что тут - общение, споры, выражение различных точек зрения. Помощь - если кто попросит, навязывать считаю неверным. Как-то так)

----------


## Alex22

> Увлекаетесь медитацией иль некими прочими восточными практиками?


 В этом направление максимум психологией и философией. 




> Однако, несомненно, Вы пребываете в процессе их поиска, – а это уже хорошо; лучше, нежели и дальнейшее «сжигание мостов за собой» в преддверии Последнего Поступка.


 В процессе наблюдения за собой - как инстинкт самосохранения пытается за что нибудь уцепиться. И за это, чем дальше, тем больше ощущаю себя "тварью дрожащей". Кто этому инстинкту, вообще, разрешал командовать в моей голове. 




> Неужели Вы Уже познали в этом мегаполисе всё-всё-всё?..


 Многое, но если, в данной ситуации, двигаться в этом русле, то еще много не менее прекрасных уголков нашей планеты.




> Не факт, увы, что «блаженного», – ведь, может быть, существует некий предположительный «посмертный мир» – с той  же бюрократией и некими своими «законами», словно на Земле... Так что, – открытым остаётся вопрос – кому Хуже: живым или «мёртвым»?


 В какой то степени, сюда подойдет такая фраза - "Хорошо там - где нас нет". Даже если и существует там другой мир - можно начать свою новую книгу и в нем.))

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Так что тут - общение, споры, выражение различных точек зрения. Помощь - если кто попросит, навязывать считаю неверным. Как-то так)


 Аналогично. Народ здесь вроде неплохой(в смысле поспорить, поговорить), уже наметились некоторые "родственные" моменты со многими участниками. 
Да и вообще я человек очень консервативный,инертный - только осваиваю "виртуальное" общение. Вот и к Инету дома подключился всего несколько дней назад(одним из последних, да и то не решился бы, если бы сами не позвонили и не предложили, как раз в День Рождения, отчего бы, думаю, не сделать себе подарок), до этого "молотил" на работе.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.В этом направление максимум психологией и философией. 
> 2. В процессе наблюдения за собой - как инстинкт самосохранения пытается за что нибудь уцепиться. И за это, чем дальше, тем больше ощущаю себя "тварью дрожащей". Кто этому инстинкту, вообще, разрешал командовать в моей голове.


 1.Аналогично, медитации - это не для меня. Ну не могу я "изгнать все мысли из головы", или представлять себе чего-нибудь,хоть ты тресни. Не судьба, а жаль :Frown: .
2. Замечу, что "инстинкт", как я заметил, командует не в голове. Я,так сказать, на "собственной шкуре" прочувствовал, что такое "животный ужас". Обычно страх, а также душевные терзания, страдания ощущаются где-то на уровне "солнечного сплетения", а когда наступает "животный ужас" таки перемещаются где-то в область живота.(Впрочем, это, наверное, все индивидуально).

----------


## Alex22

> 2. Замечу, что "инстинкт", как я заметил, командует не в голове. Я,так сказать, на "собственной шкуре" прочувствовал, что такое "животный ужас". Обычно страх, а также душевные терзания, страдания ощущаются где-то на уровне "солнечного сплетения", а когда наступает "животный ужас" таки перемещаются где-то в область живота.(Впрочем, это, наверное, все индивидуально).


 С одной стороны да, но с другой стороны, при любой опасноти (во всяком случае у меня так) бешенно начинает работать мозг, и выдавать различные варианты выхода из сложившейся ситуации. Примерно так же, как у людей професионально влаедющими боевыми искусствами - реакция развита на "мышечном уровне". Как такого страха у меня в принципе и нет. Хотя, по жизни моментов было достаточно, чтобы паника страха могла одержать верх. Я могу часами ходить по самому краю крыши дома, лететь на машине с бешенной скоростью через узкою лесную дорогу. Причем я осознаю, если кто в этот момент выйдет или выедет передо мной на дорогу - то я сверну в лес - и при этом страха вообще нет (Были, несколько раз, подобные ситуации выезда передо мной на дорогу, но проносило без заезда в лес))). Голова наоборот становится более "свежей", более чистой от не нужных мысле что ли. А, когда в голове "варианты" спасения" заканчиваются, что бывает крайне редко - наступает момент эйфории. Например, в такой момент, когда сильный порыв ветра, когда стоишь на краю, и еслиб он дул еще какую то долю секунды, то забрал бы меня с собой...

P.S.
В первые, я за собой такое заметил в классе 5. Когда зимой катались на железной горке во дворе. Горка была неочень скользкая, и я решил на нее забежать. В этот момент мой знакомый начал по ней съезжать. Вот в его глазах - я увидел панический страх. У меня же страха вообще не было - в этот момент я думал, как нам не поломаться об эту горку. (Это доли секунды). Вообщем получилось так, что я его на лету заключил в свои объятия и немного оттощив его голову от железного края, мы упали и скатились кубарем. Вообщем, у нас не осталось даже и синяков.))

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Я могу часами ходить по самому краю крыши дома, лететь на машине с бешенной скоростью через узкою лесную дорогу. Причем я осознаю, если кто в этот момент выйдет или выедет передо мной на дорогу - то я сверну в лес - и при этом страха вообще нет (Были, несколько раз, подобные ситуации выезда передо мной на дорогу, но проносило без заезда в лес))). Голова наоборот становится более "свежей", более чистой от не нужных мысле что ли. А, когда в голове "варианты" спасения" заканчиваются, что бывает крайне редко - наступает момент эйфории. Например, в такой момент, когда сильный порыв ветра, когда стоишь на краю, и еслиб он дул еще какую то долю секунды, то забрал бы меня с собой...
> 
> P.S.
> В первые, я за собой такое заметил в классе 5. Когда зимой катались на железной горке во дворе. Горка была неочень скользкая, и я решил на нее забежать. В этот момент мой знакомый начал по ней съезжать. Вот в его глазах - я увидел панический страх. У меня же страха вообще не было - в этот момент я думал, как нам не поломаться об эту горку. (Это доли секунды). Вообщем получилось так, что я его на лету заключил в свои объятия и немного оттощив его голову от железного края, мы упали и скатились кубарем. Вообщем, у нас не осталось даже и синяков.))


 Понятно, завидую. У меня панический страх высоты(какая-то там фобия). 
К примеру, вижу парашютистов по телеку, как прыгают, представляю себя на их месте, и панический ужас внутри. Также не люблю вида крови(чужой). 
К своей вроде спокойно отношусь, хотя еще момент:"боюсь иголок, лезвий". Мне себя порезать специально практически невозможно, хотя по-неосторожности(тупой нож соскочил) много раз резался. А уж за руль меня не заманишь "никакими коврижками". Потому что у меня работает "обычный мозг", а он, как известно, медлительный и неповоротливый. Когда важны доли секунды, он явно "не катит".
Это как разучивать какое-то новое движение, сначала "работает" обычный мозг, движения медленные и неуклюжие, когда же движение доведено "до автоматизма", обычное(осознанное) мышление уже "отдыхает" - работает автоматика. Я, скажем, когда выхожу из дома, даю команду мозгу, куда идти, и полностью отключаюсь(погружаюсь в собственные мысли). Правда, иногда забавно получается, "очнешься" - а ты уже прошел нужное место или "очнешься" и не можешь сразу "врубиться",зачем ты сюда пришел. Только через несколько секунд "усилием воли" вспоминаешь. При этом зрение, слух,мозг - все работает "в связке", но не осознанно, а на "автомате". Так намного быстрее.

----------


## Alex22

> Понятно, завидую. У меня панический страх высоты(какая-то там фобия).


 Только, как видишь, создасть себе нормальную жизнь не помогло...




> К примеру, вижу парашютистов по телеку, как прыгают, представляю себя на их месте, и панический ужас внутри. Также не люблю вида крови(чужой). 
>  К своей вроде спокойно отношусь, хотя еще момент:"боюсь иголок, лезвий". Мне себя порезать специально практически невозможно, хотя по-неосторожности(тупой нож соскочил) много раз резался. А уж за руль меня не заманишь "никакими коврижками". Потому что у меня работает "обычный мозг", а он, как известно, медлительный и неповоротливый. Когда важны доли секунды, он явно "не катит".


 А, если так можно выразиться, "брать себя на слабо". Например, через силу смотреть ужасы. Или, если на высоте, то понемногу подходить к раю. Может мозг постепенно начнет понимать, что это не так страшно и постепенно начнет к этому привыкать. А когда привыкнет - будет в этих ситуациях нормально работать. "Клин клином вышибают".

----------


## Unity

> Так что тут - общение, споры, выражение различных точек зрения. Помощь - если кто попросит, навязывать считаю неверным. Как-то так)


 Welcome в одно из самых занятных местечек русскоязычной Сети!..  :Embarrassment: 



> В процессе наблюдения за собой - как инстинкт самосохранения пытается за что нибудь уцепиться. И за это, чем дальше, тем больше ощущаю себя "тварью дрожащей". Кто этому инстинкту, вообще, разрешал командовать в моей голове.


 Нет, ну что Вы, – все мы «Право Имеем» – однако ещё очень большой вопрос: а стоит ли воспользоваться им прямо сейчас? Зачем? Научный интерес (как и в моём случае)? 



> Многое, но если, в данной ситуации, двигаться в этом русле, то еще много не менее прекрасных уголков нашей планеты.


 Умереть успеем всегда, это неизбежно, – а вот полюбоваться красотами мира, приютившего нас на эти пару-тройку десятилетий – это уже вопрос... Быть может, эта жизнь, – Единственная возможность исследовать это место? Быть может, в действительности все мы всего лишь раз живём? 



> Аналогично, медитации - это не для меня. Ну не могу я "изгнать все мысли из головы", или представлять себе чего-нибудь,хоть ты тресни. Не судьба, а жаль.


 Хм, рискну предположить, у Вас сложилось не совсем верное представление о том, что же являет собой медитация. Но вот, Alex22 высказал Суть её столь же метко и точно, как и древние мастера, наверное, бы не мог сказать лучше...



> Голова наоборот становится более "свежей", более чистой от не нужных мысле что ли. А, когда в голове "варианты" спасения" заканчиваются, что бывает крайне редко - наступает момент эйфории.


 Описанное состояние, – не что иное, как проявление спонтанной медитации, «сатори» («мгновенный проблеск», «сиюминутное просветление»), используя категорию с Дзэн. Предумышленная, осознанная медитация ничем не уступает по качеству и Наслаждению от описанной выше, Внезапной, «естественной», разве что продолжается она так долго, как сами Вы того пожелаете. Да, «свежесть, лёгкость, чистота внутри», – это медитация – пускай и без обучения, пускай и неосознанная, – однако это именно то Состояние Сознания, за которым «гоняются» миллионы людей по всему миру, практикующих медитацию во все времена – равно как и все сущие современные экстрималы, жаждущие испытать То, что следует параллельно с выбросом адреналина, – блаженное, экстатическое состояние звенящей Тишины внутри...  :Embarrassment: 



> Это как разучивать какое-то новое движение, сначала "работает" обычный мозг, движения медленные и неуклюжие, когда же движение доведено "до автоматизма", обычное(осознанное) мышление уже "отдыхает" - работает автоматика.


 Схожим образом, испытав единожды состояние влюблённости и любви, мы в дальнейшем «любим» сугубо «автоматически». Поработав на работе пару первых недель сознательно, далее функционируем «на автопилоте», – равно как и добираемся на работу/с работы домой. Испытав однажды вкус напитков и пищи, в дальнейшем мы питаемся «на автомате», не ощущая, по сути, ни вкуса, ни запаха. Вдохнув некогда аромат духов иль цветов, далее «машинально» констатируем «наличие раздражителя»... 
Таким образом, – вся наша жизнь становиться бессознательной, автоматической...
Этот печальный феномен впервые подметили ещё в древней Индии, – и так свет узрели медитативные практики, призванные Де-программировать человеческое существо, в полумёртвой машине Пробудить живое существо, коим все мы изначально являлись, но кое было в нас Умерщвлено удручающе-монотонным, Безопасным неизбежно-однообразным «образом жизни».  :Big Grin: 



> "Клин клином вышибают".


 Вот она, сущность медитации!.. «Новые глаза»; свежий, чистый взгляд на мир...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nord

Unity, прыщи - это просто прыщи. Всех проблем от них - это необходимость более тщательного ухода за кожей, да, может быть, зуд при заживлении. Все остальные проблемы не в прыщах, а в твоей голове.

То, что ты апеллируешь к мнению других, как к чему-то объективному - более чем странно. Во-первых, я уверен - оно не однородно. Я могу точно сказать, что вот я не считаю, что какие-либо особенности внешности являются определяющими в человеческой личности. Я в этом мнении не одинок, и таких людей с таким мнением - очень немало. Я думаю, что и в твоем окружении они в достаточном количестве. Во-вторых, если говорить масштабно, то тогда логичным было бы преследовать инвалидов, умственно отсталых, ввести в конце концов какие-то четкие параметры, для определения кто у нас тут соответствует и достоин называться человеком - а кто так, мусор... Абсурдность этих евгенистических идей понятна и на теоретическом уровне, но для особо ..м-м-м-м... настойчивых практиков есть немало исторических примеров, полностью подтверждающих несостоятельность какой-либо селекции людей.

То, что насмешки и прочее уязвляют тебя - это все понятно, но в этом нет ни капли содержательного момента. Тебя одурачили. Точнее, ты сама согласилась играть по предложенным правилам. Про школу, кстати, ты мне вот что напомнила. В старших классах мой друг - в общем-то ничем особо не выделявшийся - попал под случайную раздачу и его стали методично гнобить едва ли не всем классом. Он в то время был не слишком решительным, и я нередко приходил ему на помощь, когда на него начинали наседать. Длилось это где-то 3 года. После школы мы, понятное дело, разошлись кто куда и вот спустя 7 лет я повстречал одного из своих бывших одноклассников. Он шел с женой и сам меня окликнул. Как это часто бывает, давно не видевшиеся и не особо близкие люди перекидываются немногочисленными общими фразами, немного затрагивают общих знакомых и спокойно расходятся. И вот, после пятиминутного разговора этот товарищ мне вдруг говорит: "Ты извини, что мы себя вели как идиоты с Тем-то. Если увидишь его - передай ему это."

Я, честно сказать, прямо опешил. Ничего особенного и не происходило тогда - ну оскорбления там, драки - это все совсем неудивительно, прошло уж 7 лет и самому Тому-то уже дела нет до этого всего, кроме того, я никак не ожидал, что кто-либо из тех детишек пересмотрит свое отношение. И совсем уж удивительно то, что это сказано было не на какой-нибудь встрече выпускников, как нахлынувшее застольное откровение, а при мимолетном, незначительном уличном разговоре, так, словно это действительно важно для этого человека было... вот уж воистину бог пишет прямо не смотря ни на что. Так что, Unity, весь твой опыт очень неоднозначен и еще будет пересмотрен не раз. В том числе и теми, кто смеялся над тобой.

Ну и, конечно, страх остаться не у дел, никому не понравиться, быть некрасивой - это все тоже понятно. Читая твои сообщения, я вижу сколь наивны твои представления об интимных отношениях, и прекрасно понимаю, что тебя ждут еще сотни разочарований, но ты покамест думаешь, что лишена чего-то невообразимо прекрасного. Обычное дело в общем-то, и я даже не стану тебя переубеждать. Кстати, вот твои родители избавились от "проклятия" - ты никогда не интересовалась, стала ли их жизнь от этого безоблачной? Судя по твоим отзывам о родителях, вышло как-то не очень - тебе это ни о чем не говорит? Или все можно списать на универсальное: "Дураки! Ничего в жизни не понимают!" Это, кстати, замечательная формула, она подходит при любых сомнениях в своем собственном разуме - помнишь, я уже ею пользовался в предыдущем сообщении, говоря о проблемах других людей?

По сути же, большинство твоих сверстников придет к той ситуации, в которой ты сейчас, лет через пять - выяснится, что с лица воду не пить, то, что блестит, может и забавно, да только не греет. Да и вообще за N лет перебора красивых лиц едва ли найдено то, что реально ценно. Каша этих отношений просто грандиозная, Unity! Кто-то женится и ненавидит друг друга всю жизнь - хотя какая любовь была вначале! Какая красивая пара была! Кто-то всю жизнь скачет от одного человека к другому, кто-то приходит сюда рассказать как его не любят. Если говорить об удовлетворенности - это прямо единицы на сотни тысяч людей, а может и на миллион. Ты реально думаешь, что что-то потеряла?

И я вовсе не о том говорю, что все это глупо и бесперспективно, я говорю о том, что руководствуясь как раз тем, что ты ставишь во главу угла, люди и живут в этой бессмысленной и беспощадной каше взаимоотношений. А ты - ты ничего не потеряла. Кроме этой каши. Что-то же действительно ценное происходит совершенно по иным причинам - никак не ввиду влюбленности во внешность. И потому же столь редко - ведь большинство будет винить кого и что угодно в собственной неудовлетворенности, но никак не собственное ослепление, и сквозь слезы будет продолжать давиться кактусом.

Ну и еще, пожалуй, стоит сказать, что жизнь вообще-то очень многогранная штуковина, надо всегда помнить об этом. Если вы не вписываетесь в какую-то систему, то это проблема ограниченности системы. Для вас это может стать проблемой только если вы сами назначите высший приоритет этой системе и свою ценность, которая на самом деле не привязана ни к одной из возможных систем, соотнесете с оценкой, данной вам этой системой. Кроме того, надо помнить - любая система может быть изменена, в том числе и лично вами. Жизнь же в целом - бесконечное многообразие, в котором нет ничего лишнего.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.Нет, ну что Вы, – все мы «Право Имеем» – однако ещё очень большой вопрос: а стоит ли воспользоваться им прямо сейчас? Зачем? Научный интерес (как и в моём случае)? 
> 
> 2. Умереть успеем всегда, это неизбежно, – а вот полюбоваться красотами мира, приютившего нас на эти пару-тройку десятилетий – это уже вопрос... Быть может, эта жизнь, – Единственная возможность исследовать это место? Быть может, в действительности все мы всего лишь раз живём? 
> 
> 3. Хм, рискну предположить, у Вас сложилось не совсем верное представление о том, что же являет собой медитация. Но вот, Alex22 высказал Суть её столь же метко и точно, как и древние мастера, наверное, бы не мог сказать лучше...
> 
> 4. Описанное состояние, – не что иное, как проявление спонтанной медитации, «сатори» («мгновенный проблеск», «сиюминутное просветление»), используя категорию с Дзэн. Предумышленная, осознанная медитация ничем не уступает по качеству и Наслаждению от описанной выше, Внезапной, «естественной», разве что продолжается она так долго, как сами Вы того пожелаете. Да, «свежесть, лёгкость, чистота внутри», – это медитация – пускай и без обучения, пускай и неосознанная, – однако это именно то Состояние Сознания, за которым «гоняются» миллионы людей по всему миру, практикующих медитацию во все времена – равно как и все сущие современные экстрималы, жаждущие испытать То, что следует параллельно с выбросом адреналина, – блаженное, экстатическое состояние звенящей Тишины внутри... 
> 
> 5. Схожим образом, испытав единожды состояние влюблённости и любви, мы в дальнейшем «любим» сугубо «автоматически». Поработав на работе пару первых недель сознательно, далее функционируем «на автопилоте», – равно как и добираемся на работу/с работы домой. Испытав однажды вкус напитков и пищи, в дальнейшем мы питаемся «на автомате», не ощущая, по сути, ни вкуса, ни запаха. Вдохнув некогда аромат духов иль цветов, далее «машинально» констатируем «наличие раздражителя»... 
> ...


 1. Немного не в тему, но ... Скажем, "научный подход", можно условно поделить на две части(что и делается), а именно, на теорию и практику. Скажем, математика делится на "теоретическую" и "прикладную", также и физика.
И если на практике(эмпирике) мы имеем факты(а факты, как известно, упрямая вещь), то в теории мы имеем законы "правильного" логического вывода(например,"дедукция" и "индукция"). Ученые-теоретики уже давно осознали тот факт, что в основе любой теории лежат аксиомы(в физике - "постулаты"), т.е. утверждения, принимаемые без доказательств(на веру). Это странным образом "роднит" науку и религию(в религии стартовые утверждения называются "догмами"). И если в психологии(см. высказывания того же "великого Эндрю"(ник "Andrew2036"),который, говоря религиозными терминами, "пророчествует" на этом форуме "Евангелиями"(Благой вестью) "от Маслоу","от Карла Юнга" и проч., а также его очень интересную и содержательную дискуссию с некоей, как я понял, студенткой, если не ошибаюсь, второго курса психологического факультета(ник papaver)), которые, как я выяснил для себя, "забрели" на этот форум, скорее, из научного интереса(ибо идеал науки - "единство теории и практики"), а идеал - это, как известно, то, чего никогда не достичь, но к чему можно стремиться(та самая пресловутая "Великая цель и смысл", на отсутствие которой частенько жалуются обитатели этого форума). 
Так вот, один из краеугольных камней так называемых "магических" 16 психотипов по их утверждению(кстати, выдержавший "проверку временем", ибо и я сам грешным делом, еще в бытность своего обучение "в Универе", ходил на факультативный курс по психологии и, в связи с этим, "проштудировал" методичку по психологии), являются "логика" и "интуиция". Рассмотрев эти понятия, так сказать, в свете "мистицизма", а также с точки зрения теории информации(кстати, прикладной аспект информатики, носит название "кибернетика", которая, кстати, подобно "генетике", одно время была объявлена "в совке" "буржуазной лженаукой",однако,помнится, еще в школе, а это было еще так сказать, "при совке" мне преподнесла одна из пассий моего папаши, которая "подбирала ключи" ко мне, чтобы так сказать "охмурить" моего папашу, а он был научен горячо любящей матерью, что все женщины -  корыстные и коварные существа, которые "подбираются",например, к его имуществу, скажем, к квартире(хотя при "совке" не было этой "божественной глупости", как "право собственности" на клетушку, скажем в многоквартирном доме ), единственным вариантом переезда был так называемый "обмен"). Кстати, эта "мадам" таки подбивала его "съехаться", а именно, "сменять" его квартиру и свою(кажется, с ее мамашей впридачу) на одну. К слову сказать, "его" мамаша(а соответственно, моя "бабУшька") к этому времени уже, так сказать, "отошла в мир иной". Таким образом, лишившись "руководящей и направляющей силы" в ее лице, мой "предок" даже соблаговолил "посоветоваться" по данному вопросу со мной, а я, сославшись на "презумпцию невиновности", которая в народе попросту называется "яйца курицу не учат",  говоря административно-демократическим языком, "воздержался". Кстати, он спрашивал меня и о том, как мне нравится эта "мадам"(моя потенциальная "мачеха"), но я и тут "уклонился от ответа". Прикольно, что подобный же казус произошел и с моей мамашей(а меня одно время,говоря спортивной терминологией, "футболили" между папашей и мамашей, только там речь шла соответственно, о потенциальном "отчиме". )  Будучи по-жизни уклонистом, я уклонялся как мог от всех этих грубых попыток "переложить груз ответственности за принятие решений", так сказать "на хрупкие детские плечи" или как говорят в народе "с больной головы на здоровую", тем более что я сам еще с детства сильно сомневался "в здоровье этой самой головы". Так вот эта мадам преподнесла мне роскошно иллюстрированную книгу под названием "Юнный кибернетик", за что я благодарен этой мадам и по сей день. К слову сказать, эта мадам так и не стала моей мачехой, ведь обладая болезненной мнительностью, которую и я, так сказать, "унаследовал" от своего папаши(здесь "сработал" сомнительный принцип "яблоко от яблони недалеко падает") и не получив нужной поддержки с моей стороны, папан так ни на что и не решился, и мадам пришлось с огорчением отступить. Из этой книги я открыл для себя, скажем, двоичное счисление и так называемую "булеву алгебру", что впоследствии и помогло мне "стать программистом". Ведь говорят:"Программист - это не проффессия, это - диагноз". 
Похоже, в моем случае, - это действительно так. 
Так вот, возвращаясь к вопросу "логики" и "интуиции". Если логика - это правила вывода(получения новых знаний) на основе соответствующих "базовых" аксиом, которые в широком смысле можно назвать "мировоззрением", то интуиция - это получение той же информации так сказать "в готовом виде, из неведомых источников". И если в религии именуют эти источники "божественным откровением", то в народе по-просту говорят что-то типа "нутром чую" или даже "жопой чую". И действительно, если центром(органом) логического мышления бесспорно является "головной мозг", то орган, отвечающий за "возникновение" интуитивного знания(информации), наукой не установлен. В мистицизме, кажется, этот неуловимый интуитивный "орган"(орган для приема божественного откровения) принято называть "третий глаз". Возвращаясь к проштудированной мной в универе методичке по психологии, помнится, таки предлагалось определить для себя, что у тебя из этих двух преобладает "логика" или "интуиция", "логический вывод" или "третий глаз", что, так сказать, на переднем, а что на заднем плане(а, грубо говоря, чем ты обычно думаешь - "головой" или "жопой"). 
Кстати сказать, мой папаша(а человек он был, так сказать более эмоционального плана), и как ни странно, мне в детстве приходилось "отбиваться" от его "слюнявых нежностей" таки в буквальном смысле(обслюнявит и еще щетиной раздражит чувствительную детскую кожу). Мать, как ни странно, всегда была со мной холодна, в детстве я был "хлюпиком" и "плаксой", а она насмехалась надо мной. Впрочем, помнится как уже здесь, в русской глубинке(а здесь, надо сказать больше "своих домов") и практикуется "баня", она поливала меня в корыте ковшиком и приговаривала "с гуся вода, с XXX худоба". Таки все же какая-то нежность. А страстное воспоминание детства - когда она с хворостиной гонялась за мной, чтобы отлупить, а я убегал, только "пятки сверкали". Позже она говорила, что сознательно это делала, не хотела, чтобы вырос "хлюпиком". Вот такие метаморфозы: вместо нежной и ласковой матери и сурового отца у меня было все "шиворот-навыворот". Короче, все не как, у людей. Зато мать "привила" мне страсть к чтению, она, помнится, каждую минуту использовала для чтения, да и сейчас много читает. Правда, тогда еще такой "привязки"  к "зомбоящику" не было, сейчас, пожалуй "зобоящик" у нее "побеждает" чтение. Итак, помнится, в Подмосковье(а прожили мы там где-то полгода, мне было 4- лет, я сам брал букварь, залазил на кровать и сам требовал учить меня читать ). В результате лет в 5 я уже вполне сносно читал, даже в детском садике для всей группы публичное чтение устраивал. Да и в школе в первом классе был "феноменом", надо сказать, что в то время не принято было учить детей читать-писать-считать до школы(с 7 лет в 1-й класс, 10-летка).
Опаньки, опять зафлудил тему. Ну да ладно, раз модеры - отдыхают. Как вам "виртуальный шкандаль" между Хвостом и Риммой ? Кошмаррр !!! :Smile:

----------


## Alex22

> Так вот, возвращаясь к вопросу "логики" и "интуиции". Если логика - это правила вывода(получения новых знаний) на основе соответствующих "базовых" аксиом, которые в широком смысле можно назвать "мировоззрением", то интуиция - это получение той же информации так сказать "в готовом виде, из неведомых источников". И если в религии именуют эти источники "божественным откровением", то в народе по-просту говорят что-то типа "нутром чую" или даже "жопой чую". И действительно, если центром(органом) логического мышления бесспорно является "головной мозг", то орган, отвечающий за "возникновение" интуитивного знания(информации), наукой не установлен. В мистицизме, кажется, этот неуловимый интуитивный "орган"(орган для приема божественного откровения) принято называть "третий глаз". Возвращаясь к проштудированной мной в универе методичке по психологии, помнится, таки предлагалось определить для себя, что у тебя из этих двух преобладает "логика" или "интуиция", "логический вывод" или "третий глаз", что, так сказать, на переднем, а что на заднем плане(а, грубо говоря, чем ты обычно думаешь - "головой" или "жопой").


 Вообще, я больше к интуиции отношусь с точки зрения психологии и философии... Наш мозг постоянно накапливает информацию. Причем, многое мы, практически, не при каких обстоятельствах не можем вспомнить. Один из вариантов вытащить такую информацию - гипноз. Второй же, от части, интуиция - когда без логических размыщлений мы понимаем, что произойдет или что не надо делать и т.д. То есть, на подсознательном уровне, мозг сам склеивает те кусочки информации, которые мы уже забыли или просто не обращали на них внимание, и выдает в виде интуиции - информации, которую мы не можем объяснить, так как уже просто не помним или не в состоянии, логически, соединить в одно целое массу факторов влияющих на ситуацию. 
Если совсем кратко, то можно привести такой пример; Наверно все сталкивались, когда знаешь, понимаешь, но доступно словами объяснить не можешь. Так и тут мозг знает, понимает, но логически до нас донести не может. Причем чем "свежее и чище" голова, тем сильнее интуиция. 

"Интуиция есть вид непосредственного знания, которое приходит как внезапное озарение, предполагающее длительную подготовку ума." Платон.

----------


## Unity

> Unity, прыщи - это просто прыщи. Всех проблем от них - это необходимость более тщательного ухода за кожей, да, может быть, зуд при заживлении. Все остальные проблемы не в прыщах, а в твоей голове.


 Да, это, бесспорно, так... Умом понимаю, – принять же решение в пользу здравой, осмысленной, естественной жизни, увы, к сожалению, всё опасаюсь отважиться...  :Frown:  



> То, что ты апеллируешь к мнению других, как к чему-то объективному - более чем странно. Во-первых, я уверен - оно не однородно. Я могу точно сказать, что вот я не считаю, что какие-либо особенности внешности являются определяющими в человеческой личности. Я в этом мнении не одинок, и таких людей с таким мнением - очень немало. Я думаю, что и в твоем окружении они в достаточном количестве. Во-вторых, если говорить масштабно, то тогда логичным было бы преследовать инвалидов, умственно отсталых, ввести в конце концов какие-то четкие параметры, для определения кто у нас тут соответствует и достоин называться человеком - а кто так, мусор... Абсурдность этих евгенистических идей понятна и на теоретическом уровне, но для особо ..м-м-м-м... настойчивых практиков есть немало исторических примеров, полностью подтверждающих несостоятельность какой-либо селекции людей.


 Я и сама не считаю облик Иных людей чем-то основополагающим, важным. Иной вопрос, – перфекционистическое отношение к себе самой... Меньше всего на свете хотелось бы и впредь смущать кого-либо своей... кхм-кхм... специфической наружностью. Вот в чём загвоздка...  :Frown: 



> То, что насмешки и прочее уязвляют тебя - это все понятно, но в этом нет ни капли содержательного момента. Тебя одурачили. Точнее, ты сама согласилась играть по предложенным правилам. Про школу, кстати, ты мне вот что напомнила. В старших классах мой друг - в общем-то ничем особо не выделявшийся - попал под случайную раздачу и его стали методично гнобить едва ли не всем классом. Он в то время был не слишком решительным, и я нередко приходил ему на помощь, когда на него начинали наседать. Длилось это где-то 3 года. После школы мы, понятное дело, разошлись кто куда и вот спустя 7 лет я повстречал одного из своих бывших одноклассников. Он шел с женой и сам меня окликнул. Как это часто бывает, давно не видевшиеся и не особо близкие люди перекидываются немногочисленными общими фразами, немного затрагивают общих знакомых и спокойно расходятся. И вот, после пятиминутного разговора этот товарищ мне вдруг говорит: "Ты извини, что мы себя вели как идиоты с Тем-то. Если увидишь его - передай ему это."


 И вновь Вы правы, сэр.  :Embarrassment:  Вот только почему-то многие «жертвы школьного террора», «классные пугала и шуты» зачастую оказываются неспособны к дальнейшей социализации... И простое «извини» годы спустя уже вряд ли сможет чем-то Здесь помочь. Если бы только все те жаждущие развлечения школьники в своё время вели себя как люди, – быть может, всё могло бы сложиться по-другому... 



> Так что, Unity, весь твой опыт очень неоднозначен и еще будет пересмотрен не раз. В том числе и теми, кто смеялся над тобой.


 Итак, основной message, я, смею надеяться, смогла уловить. Жизнь, – всего лишь сон, игра – и воспринимать её и происходящие в ней события Слишком Серьёзно не стоит. Ok, пускай так... 
Однако жить далее, черпая новый опыт, вновь играя во что-либо почему-то вовсе не хочется более... Что-то внутри перегорело ещё тогда, в школе...  :Frown: 



> Ты реально думаешь, что что-то потеряла?


 Да, полагаю, я потеряла саму свою жизнь. Целиком. Уже, на данный момент. По крайней мере, так мне кажется ныне... Здравые, адекватные люди начинают встречаться друг с дружкой лет этак в 15-16... А не в 21, почти уже 22... *истерически смеюсь*



> "Дураки! Ничего в жизни не понимают!" Это, кстати, замечательная формула, она подходит при любых сомнениях в своем собственном разуме - помнишь, я уже ею пользовался в предыдущем сообщении, говоря о проблемах других людей?


 Положения данной формулы категорически не разделяю, – подобное может высказать разве что молодой и неопытный человек, крайне преувеличивающий и переоценивающий собственные интеллектуальные способности. 



> Кстати, вот твои родители избавились от "проклятия" - ты никогда не интересовалась, стала ли их жизнь от этого безоблачной?


 Очень сложно назвать их судьбы... «сложившимися». Развод. Новые компаньоны. Новые расставания. И лишь теперь, «на старости лет», похоже, нечто у них начинает налаживаться с другими людьми. Ничего удивительного, имхо, – ведь испытав в молодости горечь унижения – вряд ли уже, к сожалению, можно сохранить адекватную психику.

----------


## Nord

Ты умная девушка, и когда-нибудь твой кокон раскроется.




> Я и сама не считаю облик Иных людей чем-то основополагающим, важным. Иной вопрос, – перфекционистическое отношение к себе самой... Меньше всего на свете хотелось бы и впредь смущать кого-либо своей... кхм-кхм... специфической наружностью. Вот в чём загвоздка...


 Нельзя отождествлять человека с его обликом. Опять же это не значит, что им надо пренебрегать, но и пусть он будет на своем месте. Ты сама это понимаешь - только оценки и приоритеты творят иерархию, в которой есть "хуже" и "лучше", сами по себе явления - это просто явления, но ни одна система оценок и приоритетов не может быть абсолютной. Мы вольны принимать правила какой-либо системы. Вольны сами влиять на эти правила. Или вольны просто ими не заморачиваться.




> И вновь Вы правы, сэр.  Вот только почему-то многие «жертвы школьного террора», «классные пугала и шуты» зачастую оказываются неспособны к дальнейшей социализации... И простое «извини» годы спустя уже вряд ли сможет чем-то Здесь помочь. Если бы только все те жаждущие развлечения школьники в своё время вели себя как люди, – быть может, всё могло бы сложиться по-другому...


 Дело, разумеется, не в "извини". Я тебе показываю, что твои страдания завязаны на оценки и действия других людей, пользующихся этими оценками. Эти оценки - ничто. Да, тебя могут преследовать на основании этих оценок - никто не застрахован от этого, но Ты - это всегда Ты, а не то, как тебя оценивают по какому-либо критерию. Не стоит беспокоится из-за чужих ошибок - они были, есть и будут. Ты понимаешь? Это не трагедия какая-то с тобой - это недоразумение. Надо ли тратить время своей жизни на участие в этом заблуждении, в данном случае - в качестве жертвы? Можно, конечно, пытаться это заблуждение искоренить в людях - чем ни цель. Например, когда-то негры были рабами - а теперь вот они афроамериканцы. А можно найти способ жить и в существующем раскладе, тем более, что далеко не все люди настроены негативно по отношению к тебе. И не смотря на то, что ты говоришь:




> Да, полагаю, я потеряла саму свою жизнь. Целиком. Уже, на данный момент. По крайней мере, так мне кажется ныне... Здравые, адекватные люди начинают встречаться друг с дружкой лет этак в 15-16... А не в 21, почти уже 22... *истерически смеюсь*


 ничего ты не потеряла, кроме заблуждений. Ты прожила свою жизнь по-другому - вот и все. Тебе кажется вся эта романтика идеальной и привлекательной только по одной причине - ее отсутствия в твоей жизни. Реальность же не в том, что все плохо, а в том, что и здесь полным полно разочарований, страдания... опять же, кстати, из-за того, что реальные вещи человек пытается впихнуть в свои представления и идеалы. Единственно, о чем тут можно пожалеть - что у тебя все "не как у людей". Это все та же зависимость от оценки своей жизни с позиции общественных норм. И кроме того, что этот опыт, который ты якобы упустила, весьма сомнительной ценности, надо сказать, что сама эта норма - всего лишь статистическая величина. Как "средний человек". Много тебе встречалось "средних людей"? Кто это?




> Итак, основной message, я, смею надеяться, смогла уловить. Жизнь, – всего лишь сон, игра – и воспринимать её и происходящие в ней события Слишком Серьёзно не стоит. Ok, пускай так... 
> Однако жить далее, черпая новый опыт, вновь играя во что-либо почему-то вовсе не хочется более... Что-то внутри перегорело ещё тогда, в школе...


 На пепелищах хорошо растут прекрасные цветы. Можно, конечно, провести всю жизнь в сожалениях о прошлом, но жизнь идет здесь и сейчас. Я не говорю о том, чтобы забывать свое прошлое, а говорю о том, чтобы видеть в своем прошлом почву для будущего. Зло, Unity - это неумение правильно использовать имеющиеся возможности. Из-за этого человек озлобляется, черствеет, приходит к насилию. Никогда не торопись, если не знаешь что делать. Во всем, что ты делаешь, должна быть красота. Когда ты увидишь в своем внутреннем взоре поля прекрасных цветов на своих пепелищах - принимайся за дело.




> Очень сложно назвать их судьбы... «сложившимися». Развод. Новые компаньоны. Новые расставания. И лишь теперь, «на старости лет», похоже, нечто у них начинает налаживаться с другими людьми. Ничего удивительного, имхо, – ведь испытав в молодости горечь унижения – вряд ли уже, к сожалению, можно сохранить адекватную психику.


 Люди слишком концентрируются на ущербе. Ты знаешь, концепция смирения в христианстве - это не то же самое, что покорность. Это принятие того, что есть, таким, какое оно есть. Смириться и перестать навешивать оценки. Даже понимая, что ты несовершенен, совсем не обязательно идти на поводу несовершенства. Поэтому я говорю: "Чтобы начать новую и желанную жизнь не нужно никаких условий. Достаточно начать ее прямо сейчас."

Это и есть реальная реальность : )

----------


## Unity

> Нельзя отождествлять человека с его обликом. Опять же это не значит, что им надо пренебрегать, но и пусть он будет на своем месте. Ты сама это понимаешь - только оценки и приоритеты творят иерархию, в которой есть "хуже" и "лучше", сами по себе явления - это просто явления, но ни одна система оценок и приоритетов не может быть абсолютной. Мы вольны принимать правила какой-либо системы. Вольны сами влиять на эти правила. Или вольны просто ими не заморачиваться.


 Тем не менее, облик, – важная и, к сожалению, практически неизменная часть человеческого естества – по крайней мере, на этой Земле... Многие люди, рискну предположить, также обладают схожими иерархиями, – поэтому, скорее всего, им очень бы не понравилось то, что я собой представляю, заметь они меня на улице – таким образом, я бы принесла им негатив самим фактом попадание в их поле зрения. Вот чего опасается Unity, – вновь, как и в своё время в школе, стать для кого-то объектом неприязни... 



> Дело, разумеется, не в "извини". Я тебе показываю, что твои страдания завязаны на оценки и действия других людей, пользующихся этими оценками.


 Но все мы ведь обитаем в Социальной Среде, – и разве может быть по-другому?.. 



> А можно найти способ жить и в существующем раскладе, тем более, что далеко не все люди настроены негативно по отношению к тебе.


 Жить зачем?.. Вот в чём основная проблема... Я не знаю... «Кислород в баллонах закончился», – и теперь уже не хочется ничего – т.к. нет ни малейшей уверенности в своих силах, а «естественное априорное» человеческое достоинство было утрачено давным-давно. Поэтому долгие годы ощущаю себя лишней в этом месте, на Земле. Ни желаний, ни целей, ни веры во что-либо... Зачем же миру Такие существа? Право же, некий балласт, некий излишний маргинальный элемент. 



> ничего ты не потеряла, кроме заблуждений. Ты прожила свою жизнь по-другому - вот и все. Тебе кажется вся эта романтика идеальной и привлекательной только по одной причине - ее отсутствия в твоей жизни.


 Мне же всегда почему-то казалось, что я потеряла Шанс Испытать важнейший опыт на Земле, опыт взаимоотношений и любви. 
Да, Здесь Вы правы: в моей жизни полностью отсутствует то, что делает жизнь Осмысленной...  :Frown: 



> Я не говорю о том, чтобы забывать свое прошлое, а говорю о том, чтобы видеть в своем прошлом почву для будущего. Зло, Unity - это неумение правильно использовать имеющиеся возможности. Из-за этого человек озлобляется, черствеет, приходит к насилию. Никогда не торопись, если не знаешь что делать.


 Почему-то никогда в принципе не интересовалась сугубо умозрительными Возможностями, – всегда жила тем, что считала необходимым, не теряясь в море вариантов, не витая в облаках по поводу того, что «теоретически могло бы быть». Да, я не знаю, что делать... Хотя, впрочем, мне это известно: жажду умереть, принеся при этом некую пользу общественности. Если жизнь моя была бессмысленной, – что ж, может быть, смерть сможет в кой-то мере это Искупить?..  :Embarrassment: 



> Люди слишком концентрируются на ущербе. Ты знаешь, концепция смирения в христианстве - это не то же самое, что покорность. Это принятие того, что есть, таким, какое оно есть. Смириться и перестать навешивать оценки. Даже понимая, что ты несовершенен, совсем не обязательно идти на поводу несовершенства. Поэтому я говорю: "Чтобы начать новую и желанную жизнь не нужно никаких условий. Достаточно начать ее прямо сейчас."
> 
> Это и есть реальная реальность : )


 Однако «позволить себе» такой Выбор почему-то уже, к сожалению, сделать не смею... Годы Темноты Внутри... Годы страха, презрения к самой себе...   :Frown:

----------


## Nord

> Тем не менее, облик, – важная и, к сожалению, практически неизменная часть человеческого естества – по крайней мере, на этой Земле... Многие люди, рискну предположить, также обладают схожими иерархиями, – поэтому, скорее всего, им очень бы не понравилось то, что я собой представляю, заметь они меня на улице – таким образом, я бы принесла им негатив самим фактом попадание в их поле зрения. Вот чего опасается Unity, – вновь, как и в своё время в школе, стать для кого-то объектом неприязни... 
> 
> Но все мы ведь обитаем в Социальной Среде, – и разве может быть по-другому?..


 Unity, "Социальная среда" - это как раз и есть теоретическое понятие. Ты хочешь сказать, что если в социальной среде, тебя окружающей, принято жить по воровским понятиям, то надо жить по этим понятиям, ибо это правильно? В фашистском государстве - надо быть фашистом. Ну, чтобы не выделяться - это же Социальная Среда! Надо соответствовать! ...Если честно, то абсурдность этого ну прямо на поверхности лежит - ты правда ее не замечаешь?

СОЦИАЛЬНАЯ СРЕДА НЕ ОБЛАДАЕТ НИКАКИМИ ИСТИНАМИ. Это просто суперпозиция волевых векторов составляющих ее индивидов на текущий момент. Из этого же следует, что ты, обладая собственной волей, способна влиять на эту среду, причем сила влияния одного индивида ограничена только его способностью творить. Собственно это и приводит к изменениям Социальной среды: сегодня это рабы-негры - завтра афроамериканцы, сегодня изгои-педики - завтра люди с нетрадиционной сексуальной ориентацией.

Это и есть путь изменения самой системы. Вполне можно донести до общества, что оно поступает с кем-то "нехорошо". Это, по-сути, просто влияние на сознание людей и для этого годится что угодно - апелляция к нравственным ценностям, опора на логические аргументы, манипуляции с "подсознанием", ложь, угрозы, насилие. Я не мыслю здесь в пространстве "хорошо" или "плохо", "правильно" или "неправильно", "нравственно" или "безнравственно" - я просто показываю тебе как это есть. Естественно, надо учитывать еще массу моментов, например, управляемость этой системы. То, что можно дать мощный импульс системе, еще не значит, что можно точно спрогнозировать ее поведение. Фактически, это хаотическая система, в которой есть так называемая существенная зависимость от начальных условий - что получиться из первоначального импульса предсказать невозможно. Кроме этого, надо учитывать, что система "Социальная среда" - это просто абстракция, выделенная из более общей картины бытия, так что тут вовсе черт ногу сломит - куда приведут даже самые благие намерения. Ну и всякие там флуктуации, синергетический эффект. Короче говоря, никто ею толком не в силах управлять, это самоорганизующаяся система - то есть мало того, что она постоянно изменяется, она еще и не изменяется согласно чьему-то плану, никаких замыслов коварных у этой среды нет и бессмысленно видеть в ней оппонента. Твое самоуничижение лишено всякого смысла. Это все равно что думать, что дождь пошел потому, что он хочет испортить тебе настроение.

Главное же все заключено в:



> Мне же всегда почему-то казалось, что я потеряла Шанс Испытать важнейший опыт на Земле, опыт взаимоотношений и любви. 
> Да, Здесь Вы правы: в моей жизни полностью отсутствует то, что делает жизнь Осмысленной...


 Ты присвоила самый высокий приоритет "взаимоотношениям и любви" и не смогла получить этот опыт - немудрено, что возникают вопросы "Зачем жить?" Конечно, тебе безразлично, что я описываю тебе эти взаимоотношения как весьма неоднозначные, то, что я привожу тебе примеры, то, что ты и сама можешь наблюдать массу примеров, говорящих о том же, что и я. Тебя не важно, что твоя приоритезация произвольна и для огромного числа других людей вообще не значима - ты настаиваешь, что это "важнейший опыт на Земле". Тебя не смущает, что ты поставила высокий приоритет тому, чего, собственно, никогда и не имела, а, значит, и ценность этого пока что чисто... как бы это сказать... предположительная. А еще говоришь:



> Почему-то никогда в принципе не интересовалась сугубо умозрительными Возможностями, – всегда жила тем, что считала необходимым, не теряясь в море вариантов, не витая в облаках по поводу того, что «теоретически могло бы быть»


 Забавно выходит, да?

...Знаешь, не хочу показаться назойливым, но я думаю, что тебе стоит перечитать наши беседы. Как-нибудь разом, чтобы в сознании получилась цельная картина, причем перечитать в обратном порядке, чтобы развертывать картину от того, что мы имеем на данный момент. По сути, я говорю тебе одно и тоже в каждом своем сообщении, только разными словами. Иначе мы каждый раз разглядываем новые деревья в поисках леса.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> "Интуиция есть вид непосредственного знания, которое приходит как внезапное озарение, предполагающее длительную подготовку ума." Платон.


 Не помню, кто сказал:"Платон мне друг, но "истина" - дороже".
Однако тут мы возвращаемся к Пилатовскому вопросу: "Что есть "истина"?"
Еще один "заколдованный круг".

----------


## Unity

> Unity, "Социальная среда" - это как раз и есть теоретическое понятие. Ты хочешь сказать, что если в социальной среде, тебя окружающей, принято жить по воровским понятиям, то надо жить по этим понятиям, ибо это правильно? В фашистском государстве - надо быть фашистом. Ну, чтобы не выделяться - это же Социальная Среда! Надо соответствовать! ...Если честно, то абсурдность этого ну прямо на поверхности лежит - ты правда ее не замечаешь?


 В социальной среде, всех нас окружающей, негласно Принято выглядеть эффектно, учиться, строить карьеру, иметь детей и здравую, крепкую, прекрасную семью; какие-то увлечения, хобби; неких друзей.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Однако все эти «базовые программы» я так и не смогла реализовать, – и теперь с каждым днём всё сильней и сильней ощущаю себя белой вороной, представительницей касты шудр среди брахманов, кшатриев... 
Если по порядку, более развёрнуто, – во времена пробуждения первых проблесков чувственности и непреодолимой заинтересованности противоположным полом я вдруг внезапно осознала, поняла, что обладательницей достойного облика мне, к сожалению, априори не посчастливилось стать.  :Big Grin:  К несчастью, Того, Что издревле восхищает, пленяет и услаждает взор иных людей, при мне не оказалось...

Это понимание стало основной, роковой причиной обесценивания всех прочих пунктов «классического плана человеческой жизни»... 
Зачем образование, – если Параллельно нет любви? Зачем работа, зарплата, бег белки в колесе элементарного выживания ради, – если нет любви? Зачем свой дом, сад, деньги, – если нет любви? Зачем карьера, не приносящая ни малейшего удовлетворения, – если нет того, Основного, Самого Главного? Что могут дать увлечения, интересы и хобби, какими бы они ни были, кроме временного Отвлечения от мрачных мыслей о СУ, кроме впустую и зря убитого времени, – если нет любви – и не с кем их разделить? Как только вообще можно иметь друзей, будучи той, кем я есть, – то есть не участвующей в Естественном Общечеловеческом Соревновании – чья карьера взлетит выше, кто сумеет приобрести лучшую одежду, ювелирные украшения, автомобиль или особняк, – если изначально никогда не было того, Ключевого, – вдохновения, порождённого пониманием – да, в жизни здесь и сейчас Есть любовь, следовательно, жизнь существует и дана мне Не Зря, – и есть Чего Ради беспрестанно двигаться в ней, достигать всё новых и новых горизонтов и высот!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ради того, дабы порадовать свою пару, дабы быть способной дать ему или ей всё наилучшее, что только можно приобрести за деньги... 

Но, увы! Опыта «первой школьной любви», служащего, по-видимому, тем таинственным, Основополагающим импульсом, стимулом, зарядом энергии, мотивации, интереса и смелости на всю оставшуюся жизнь, у меня так и не было.  :Frown:  Да и не могло быть, по сути своей, – с моим-то чудовищным обликом, с моим-то характером, сформировавшимся с беспрестанным осознанием: я хуже других; некий выродок, отклонение, аномалия... 
Да, что-то определённо «пошло не так» в своё время, в школе, с период пробуждения первых проблесков самосознания, вопросов о смысле существования самой себя и первых попыток найти своё место в этом удивительном, таинственном мире... Я поняла: не все рождённые Достойны Того, дабы жить. По всей вероятности, некоторые из нас излишни, существование нас кажется совершенно бессмысленным, ведь оно лишено самого главного в жизни, Лишено Любви. Что ещё может поддерживать человеческую жизнь, если не любовь?.. Увы, никаких иных «смыслов» никогда прежде мне увидеть в этой жизни почему-то не удавалось никогда. Ничто не является столь же интересным, как любовь. Ничто иное не является столь же вдохновляющим, обновляющим, придающим сил. Если любви в жизни нет, – сама жизнь также становиться тщетной, Совершенно Бессмысленной...

----------


## Unity

> СОЦИАЛЬНАЯ СРЕДА НЕ ОБЛАДАЕТ НИКАКИМИ ИСТИНАМИ. Это просто суперпозиция волевых векторов составляющих ее индивидов на текущий момент. Из этого же следует, что ты, обладая собственной волей, способна влиять на эту среду, причем сила влияния одного индивида ограничена только его способностью творить.


 Между тем, социум испокон веков порождает, питает и поддерживает определённые стереотипы, «мифы общественного сознания» вроде «…Важно выглядеть словно фотомодель; важно вести активный общественный образ жизни; питаться “здравой зелёной экологически-чистой пищей”; заниматься спортом; путешествовать по миру; следить за собой» etc. Наверное, моя беда в том, что «предложенные» на данный момент обществом «стандарты» кажутся мне совершено справедливыми, – и горе, «анафема» тем, что родились, изначально не вписываясь в прокрустово ложе в «требования современного мира»...  :Frown:  Да, существуют определённые стандарты, идеалы, предпочтения, – однако почему же рождаются, приходят на свет существа, не удовлетворяющие царящие в обществе на данный момент «предпочтения цивилизации»?  :Confused: 
Зачем только вообще на свет приходят «нестандартные существа», – нестандартные не в плане личности, эго – это ещё куда ни шло, – мир обожает креатив – но почему же рождаются существа, не обладающие Стандартным Идеалистическим Обликом?.. Вот в чём вопрос...  :Frown: 



> Собственно это и приводит к изменениям Социальной среды: сегодня это рабы-негры - завтра афроамериканцы, сегодня изгои-педики - завтра люди с нетрадиционной сексуальной ориентацией.


 Да, несомненно, Вы правы: всё меняется в обществе с течением времени, – однако существуют, бесспорно, и «вечные ценности» – вроде красоты, образованности, изысканности, куртуазности манер... Нет, мне очень сложно даже допустить, что когда-то, возможно, однажды наступят времена, когда Прекрасное Перестанет воодушевлять сердца людей, перестанет почитаться, перестанет почитаться одной из наивысших ценностей...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Короче говоря, никто ею толком не в силах управлять, это самоорганизующаяся система - то есть мало того, что она постоянно изменяется, она еще и не изменяется согласно чьему-то плану, никаких замыслов коварных у этой среды нет и бессмысленно видеть в ней оппонента.


 Да, и снова Вы правы, – система (будь то общество в целом, социальная страта, группа или индивид) беспрестанно меняется, изменяет свою конфигурацию и состояние, иносказательно, «чертит свою траекторию в фазовом пространстве потенциальных возможностей», в континууме вероятностей. Всё течёт, всё меняется, – таков Закон – однако даже сами эти изменения, коими бы они ни были, заведомо детерминированы. Существуют определённые константы, неподверженные переменам, – вроде стремления людей любить прекрасное, его боготворить – то величайшее выражение вселенской гармонии, математики, наивысшего существующего на данный момент воплощения совершенства и творческого могущества самой Природы...
Иными словами, прекрасный человек будет востребован всегда, – какие бы преобразования, видоизменения и пертурбации не переживало общество. Таков человек всегда будет счастлив, – и мудр. В отличие от созданий, лишенных красоты и, как следствие, того, наивысшего, любви...  



> Твое самоуничижение лишено всякого смысла. Это все равно что думать, что дождь пошел потому, что он хочет испортить тебе настроение.


 Жить одной, без некой близкой души, – всё равно, что не жить вообще, быть больной, беспрестанно страдать, не видя отрады и успокоения ни в чём... 
Таким образом, уничтожив себя, я уничтожу, метафорически, ещё один «очаг бессмысленных страданий» в Природе. Мир станет лучше без меня...

----------


## Unity

> Ты присвоила самый высокий приоритет "взаимоотношениям и любви" и не смогла получить этот опыт - немудрено, что возникают вопросы "Зачем жить?" Конечно, тебе безразлично, что я описываю тебе эти взаимоотношения как весьма неоднозначные, то, что я привожу тебе примеры, то, что ты и сама можешь наблюдать массу примеров, говорящих о том же, что и я. Тебя не важно, что твоя приоритезация произвольна и для огромного числа других людей вообще не значима - ты настаиваешь, что это "важнейший опыт на Земле". Тебя не смущает, что ты поставила высокий приоритет тому, чего, собственно, никогда и не имела, а, значит, и ценность этого пока что чисто... как бы это сказать... предположительная.


 Я исследую эту жизнь уже более двух десятилетий. Сохранила тысячи веб-страниц (преимущественно, с Википедии), посвященных всему тому, что лишь когда-либо интересовало меня. Мироздание, дальний космос, квазары, пульсары, экзопланеты, тёмная материя, иные галактики и этапы развития и эволюции галактик и звёзд. Солнце, Земля и планеты солнечной системы. Океаны и материки. Пустыни и влажные тропические леса. Самолёты, вертолёты, конвертопланы, ракеты, субмарины и корабли. Подземелья и небоскрёбы. Животные и птицы. Эмоции, чувства. Военная техника, виды вооружения и ратное дело, тактика и стратегия. Тоннели и Мосты. История, современность и будущность. Классическая и альтернативная энергетика, альтернативные течения мысли и экопоселения. Литература и музыка. Субкультуры и философии. Последнее увлечение, – сурвивализм... 
Как и любое иное «человечье дитя», я всегда увлекалась познанием мира и себя, – и Ничто, Никогда не казалось мне столь же важным, как Любовь... Ничто в мире, по моему усмотрению, не имеет смысла без неё... 
Поэтому, в эти дни я словно бы «очнулась ото сна», – зачем же я всё ещё живу на этом свете, если так и не смогла ни с кем создать отношения? Чего стоит эрудиция, – если некогда познанными фактами Некого приятно порадовать, удивить?.. 
«…Не родись красивой»... Но зачем же, право, тогда вообще появляться на свет??? Ничто иное, кроме отношений, не принесёт счастья, имхо... Ни познания, ни достижения, ни имущество, ни власть... Ничто иное, кроме любви. Она, – единственный известный мне Смысл – и она же недоступна... В таком случае, зачем продолжать просыпаться по утрам?.. Всё тщетно, всё серо, всё бесцветно... Без любви.



> Забавно выходит, да?
> 
> ...Знаешь, не хочу показаться назойливым, но я думаю, что тебе стоит перечитать наши беседы. Как-нибудь разом, чтобы в сознании получилась цельная картина, причем перечитать в обратном порядке, чтобы развертывать картину от того, что мы имеем на данный момент. По сути, я говорю тебе одно и тоже в каждом своем сообщении, только разными словами. Иначе мы каждый раз разглядываем новые деревья в поисках леса.


 В чём же Суть?..  :Confused: 
Столкнувшись с реальностью, которую я не в силах принять, иль, всё же смирившись, «приняв», остаться живой, найдя ей некое дальнейшее применение, я страстно жажду поскорее умереть, избавив себя от страданий по поводу осознания невозможности достижения искренне желанных мне целей... 
Да, некий нонсенс... Желание того, чего не может быть... 
Да, наверное, именно это причина. Зачем жить, если единственный интересующий превыше всего тебя опыт Недоступен в силу своего же собственного несовершенства – врождённого облика и выстроенной в течение взросления психики? Да, наверное, я схожу с ума... 
Critical error. 
Зачем жить, если ты родилась чудовищем?..  :Frown:

----------


## Игорёк

> Ничто иное, кроме отношений, не принесёт счастья, имхо... Ни познания, ни достижения, ни имущество, ни власть... Ничто иное, кроме любви. Она, – единственный известный мне Смысл – и она же недоступна... В таком случае, зачем продолжать просыпаться по утрам?.. Всё тщетно, всё серо, всё бесцветно... Без любви.


 Факт. Всё остальное удовольствие-то может приносить, но только совместно с отношениями опять же.
И нет никакой любви, той огромной и неземной. есть дружба, общение, взаимопонимание, взаимоподдержка уважние восхищение гордость, и секс. Если вы скажете что я бесчувственная скотина, то считайте что получили от меня хороший пинок под зад. 




> Зачем жить, если ты родилась чудовищем?..


 Для того чтобы считать себя всю жизнь полным чмом, чтобы мучаться до конца своих дней от нереализованности всех надежд и желаний, которые с юности переполняли душу. Чтоб страдать от тех фобий, которые успешно вдолбило в нас общество, показывая пальцем, осмееивая, пиная, и сторонясь. Чтобы каждый день напрягать все силы для того чтоб не казаться таким каким есть, и пытаться внешне излучать нормальность.  Для того чтобы проводить вечера загибаясь от одиночества, осознавая свою ненужность, и задаваясь риторическим вопросом - зачем и кому все это надо...

----------


## Unity

> Факт. Всё остальное удовольствие-то может приносить, но только совместно с отношениями опять же.


 Именно, Автор! Только так, не иначе, – и к этому ужасающему открытию я пришла ещё во времена средней школы – так и тысячи иных «серых мышей» по всему миру... И та же история, и тот же «трагический финал»... Если родилась таковой, что ты «Неформат», – зачем же, собственно, всё это продолжать? Зачем диплом? Зачем работа? Зачем Всё???  :Confused:   :Frown: 



> И нет никакой любви, той огромной и неземной. есть дружба, общение, взаимопонимание, взаимоподдержка уважние восхищение гордость, и секс. Если вы скажете что я бесчувственная скотина, то считайте что получили от меня хороший пинок под зад.


 Вы утверждаете, что «нет любви», – и далее приводе длинный список прочих величайших прелестей жизни... 
Да как ни назови, – одним словом – или предложением, – Наиболее Возвышенный Опыт на Земле, как правило, недоступен калекам, убогим, лишенным лица...  :Big Grin: 



> Для того чтобы считать себя всю жизнь полным чмом, чтобы мучаться до конца своих дней от нереализованности всех надежд и желаний, которые с юности переполняли душу. Чтоб страдать от тех фобий, которые успешно вдолбило в нас общество, показывая пальцем, осмееивая, пиная, и сторонясь. Чтобы каждый день напрягать все силы для того чтоб не казаться таким каким есть, и пытаться внешне излучать нормальность.  Для того чтобы проводить вечера загибаясь от одиночества, осознавая свою ненужность, и задаваясь риторическим вопросом - зачем и кому все это надо...


 Вот-вот, и я о том... Общество ориентировано на «производство» успешных Прекрасных людей, – вопрос только: зачем же порой на свет появляется Бракованные особи?..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Игорёк

> Вот-вот, и я о том... Общество ориентировано на «производство» успешных Прекрасных людей, – вопрос только: зачем же порой на свет появляется Бракованные особи?..


 Да, естественный отбор, что сказать.. Ну со мной все ясно - я должен был умереть при родах, но откачали. Потом еще инфекцию занесли и кололи антибиотиками. Еслиб я был зачат лет 100 назад, то вероятнее всего не выжил бы, но медицина на тот момент уже работала, так и "повезло").
Все справедливо - жизнь нас выживает. Потому что её не нужно такое потомство, гены-то они тоже играют далеко не последнюю роль. А от осознания того что если даже и будут у тебя дети, то с большой вероятностью такие же уроды - тоже как-то не оптимизирует.. А что остается ? - Жалкие попытки найти какой-то смысл в бессмысленности, может быть кому-то из нас и повезет...




> Вы утверждаете, что «нет любви», – и далее приводе длинный список прочих величайших прелестей жизни...


 Просто мне не очень нравится трактовка этого определения. О том что это нечто внеземное и великое, способное свернуть горы и выплеснуть моря из берегов. Глупости это всё. По сути такая же природная зависимость как поспать или поесть, ничего сверхъестественного в этом нет. Любить - видеть в партнере отца или мать своих детей. отсюда и автоматически вся гамма чувств и радостей жизни, с последующим логическим ходом, т.е. симпатия, общение, дружба, секс, дети, семья, хозяйство, работа, воспитание детей, доведение детей до уровня автономности, наблюдение за их жизнью, внуки, пенсия, старость и счаситливая смерть, с чистой совестью, и чувством выполненного человеческого долга..

----------


## Герда

> Между тем, социум испокон веков порождает, питает и поддерживает определённые стереотипы, «мифы общественного сознания» вроде «…Важно выглядеть словно фотомодель; важно вести активный общественный образ жизни; питаться “здравой зелёной экологически-чистой пищей”; заниматься спортом; путешествовать по миру; следить за собой» etc.


 Вы по существу не правы.
У меня всё вышеперечисленное имеется. От модельной внешности, до  путешествий.
Мне хорошо? Нет, мне плохо, мне очень плохо.
Я так же плачу, страдаю и не хочу жить. Уже не верю в дружбу. Да и любви  настоящей не было. Потому, что по оболочке судят, а что внутри, это не важно по сути никому.

----------


## Игорёк

Ryfina, значит твоя проблема в характере. Тебе кроме тела больше нечем заинтересовать. Встречают по одежке.. Но тебя хотябы "встречают" ))...

----------


## Nord

Что такое любовь, Unity? Есть ли она за пределами человека? Сама по себе? Любовь - это какой-то объект вселенной? Можно ли сказать, что ты вызвал любовь в ком-то? Насколько это устойчивое чувство и можно ли говорить, что вот тот человек меня любит? Что будут значить эти слова? 

Ты уверена, что понимаешь то, от чего поставила в зависимость свою жизнь?

Постарайся написать кратко ответы на те вопросы, что я задал. Скажи мне, в чем смысл любви? Раз ты так высоко ее ценишь, вероятно, ты очень хорошо понимаешь ее ценность?

----------


## Nord

> Ryfina, значит твоя проблема в характере. Тебе кроме тела больше нечем заинтересовать. Встречают по одежке.. Но тебя хотябы "встречают" ))...


 Правильно, Игорек! Ничего она в жизни не понимает! 

Unity, учись - смотри как Игорек формулу, о которой я тебе говорил, умело использует. Если будешь достаточно стараться, вскоре твоя проблема станет "Абсолютной проблемой мироздания" - тогда всё, наконец, сойдется. Главное - это свести сознание до точки собственной проблемы, а потом все становится просто. Это как с молотком: когда он у вас в руках, все вокруг начинает напоминать гвозди...

Смотри, Unity, наблюдай, Unity. Вокруг тебя все с тобой говорит. Тысячи и тысячи примеров - просто понаблюдай.

А ты, Игорек, не обижайся. Давеча тут с ребенком мультик смотрел, "Смешариков". Серия называется "Обещание". Там про то, как Крош с Ежиком собрались есть цветы травы какой-то, которая должна сделать их взрослее и умнее, и вот они воодушевленные бегут и рассуждают, как они станут взрослыми и умными, наевшись травы... да тут попадается им Нюша, которая потеряла игрушку и сидит плачет... Ежик ей говорит: да найдется твоя игрушка! А она ревет себе, ну, Ежик возьми да и пообещай ей найти ее игрушку.

Крош стоит, значит, возле кустиков, ждет, рядом Ежик сидит и говорит: Крош... ты тут посторожи траву, а я пока пойду поищу Нюшину игрушку. Крош говорит: Да ты что, Ежик! Трава-то всего на пару минут зацветает - ты не успеешь!!! ...Но Ежик уже бежит искать игрушку... пообещал ведь.

В общем, Ежик весь день шатается по окрестностям, в конце концов находит потерю, но, понятно, травы не успевает отведать. Вот он возвращается под утро домой и встречает на пороге Кроша, который сидит с веником жухлой травы в лапах и плачет. Ежик садится рядом и говорит: 

- Что - не зацвела? 
Крош:
- Да в том-то и дело, что зацвела!!!
- Наелся!?
- Наелся, аж сидеть не могу! Я и тебе принес, только толку от нее уже не-е-е-е-ет!
- А чего же ты плачешь, раз все сделал правильно?

Так вот, ты на меня, дурака, не обижайся. Ты все правильно делаешь - чего на маленьких и глупых обижаться.

----------


## Герда

> Правильно, Игорек! Ничего она в жизни не понимает! 
> .


 Ну да не понимаю. А что понять- то нужно?

----------


## Nord

> Ну да не понимаю. А что понять- то нужно?


 Да вот вокруг всего этого и крутится жизнь. Никто ничего не понимает, но суждения всегда наготове.

----------


## Каин

> Ну да не понимаю. А что понять- то нужно?


 Себя

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Именно, Автор! Только так, не иначе, – и к этому ужасающему открытию я пришла ещё во времена средней школы – так и тысячи иных «серых мышей» по всему миру... 
> Вы утверждаете, что «нет любви», – и далее приводе длинный список прочих величайших прелестей жизни... 
> Да как ни назови, – одним словом – или предложением, – Наиболее Возвышенный Опыт на Земле, как правило, недоступен калекам, убогим, лишенным лица
> Вот-вот, и я о том... Общество ориентировано на «производство» успешных Прекрасных людей, – вопрос только: зачем же порой на свет появляется Бракованные особи?


 Почему-то этот диалог двух "бракованных" особей(а я и сам частенько задумывался (или, говоря "программистским языком"), "грузился" или "парился"(а кстати, тот диалог между мной (тогда еще под ником "dotosh" и еще одним ником(к сожалению, не могу вспомнить, с каким, но упрямо не буду искать, если не вспомню, значит, не судьба))).Помнится что некая(ник Римма), которая недавно "поскандалила" с ником "Хвост" высоко оценила этот диалог. Тему "открыл" этот "забытый" ник и называлась она "Зачем Вы паритесь ?". Тогда я решил изящно осадить грубого и беспардонного наглеца, но сейчас почему-то вспомнилось другое значение слова "париться", а именно "париться в бане(сауне)". К слову сказать, когда я был еще ребенком и жил в Черновцах, у нас дома не было ванны, и мы с отцом регулярно ходили в "общественную" баню.Там была "парилка" и я любил "париться" ).Здесь, в "глубинке"(Муниципальное образование "город Бугуруслан"(город в кавычках, лучше и ни скажешь)) "практикуется" так называемая "русская баня", а именно,"полок","котел","камни"(на которые надо "поддавать пару", "березовые веники"(обычно весной ездили "наломать веников")).Кстати, у Стругацких в одном из фантастических романов про далекое будущее есть один момент, один "гость из прошлого" выдал расхожее выражение "пристал, как банный лист"(иногда еще уточняют точку, которой он "пристал"). Так люди будущего вообще не могли понять, о чем идет речь. Вот так-то. А еще мне довелось побывать в так называемой "сауне", как-то ходил на занятия спортом("на халяву" от завода, там еще одна раздевалка была и расписание было - "девочки на фитнесс" и мы("халявщики")). 
Теперь, хотя "после драки кулаками не машут" можно было бы ответить: "Паримся, потому, что нам "нравится" париться!". Вот собственно, и все.
А насчет темы: "Ах,зачем я (такой нелепый и странный,"бракованый") на свет появился, ах зачем меня мать родила" вспомнился один случай:
У "америкосов", которые, как известно, "помешаны" на так называемых "правах человека", один 14-летний пацан подал на свою мамашу в суд, предъявив "претензию за моральный ущерб, который она нанесла ему, родив его в этот безумный мир" и требовал n-ной суммы "возмещения". Не помню, выиграл ли он процесс, но сам факт возбуждения подобного дела о чем-то говорит.
Или еще один пример: Одну "деваху" вечером поймали и изнасиловали. И что же вы думаете делает несчастная деваха ? Наберите воздуха, вы щас "упадете". Деваха подает иск на...компанию по производству джинс. Видите ли, из-за этих джинс, которые так сексуально обтягивали попу, ее и изнасиловали. И, самое смешное, выигрывает иск на кругленькую сумму. Это цирк, ребята, пародия на все и вся. Как говорится,"цирк уехал, клоуны остались".
Бракованные особи появляются, видимо, чтобы вступать между собой "в браки". :Smile:  Видели последний мультфильм про счастливую парочку "гоблинов"("Шрек навсегда").Очень рекомендую.
Однако ваш диалог мне напомнил немного другую историю
(группа "Король и шут", песня называется "Тяни"). Не помню весь текст, но где-то так:
  Прыгнул я в пустой колодец - Чудом уцелел..., далее прогал...
  Что-то "не дает покоя мне красавица одна"(месяц под косой блестит, а в носу сопля висит(впрочем, это,кажется, из Пушкина "Сказка о царе Салтане" ))
   и далее:
  Я не то-чтоб не доел, не то, чтоб не доспал
  Просто я ОТ СУЕТЫ И ОТ НЕПОНИМАНИЯ УСТАЛ
  ...
  Умоляю, не пытайся вытащить меня
  Все равно не уцеплюсь за сброшенную вниз веревку я.
  И припев:
  Тяни, ты все равно меня не вытянешь, тяни
  Я все равно останусь для тебя в тени
  Ничем не сможешь ты мне, милая, помочь
  С тобой я обречен,
  Мечтаешь о любви, а я здесь "ни при чем".

Вот такая очередная грустная история про жажду любви, про усталость и непонимание. :Frown:

----------


## Игорёк

> Бракованные особи появляются, видимо, чтобы вступать между собой "в браки".


 тут есть 2 нюанса:
1. если "особь" испорчена до уровня "совсем не привлекательной", то она становится просто напросто никому ненужна, как любовный обьект. Т.е. такой же обьект противоположенного пола сознательно выберет одиночество, чем любовь с таким обьектом. Тут есть некая определенная точка.
2. Вероятность рождения в таком браке детей с похожими проблемами тоже мало приятно. т.е. не хотелось бы чтобы твой ребенок проклял тебя и твою супругу (супруга), за то что они родили на свет уродца обреченного на подобные мучения и пожизненную  ассоциализацию...

 По второму варианту из дичного опыта есть и обратный пример.. Летом 2010 годя а работал на станции по кузовному ремонту автомобилей. И поскольку сам тогда водил машину, частенько (и до и после работы) подвозил до дома свого начальника..
Так вот в его подъезде живет пара, так называемых уродцев, невзрачная полноватая женщина, лет 30-ти и худенький горбатенький страшненький мужиченка, такого же возроста.. Но все ничего, если бы не один факт - у них дочка, лет 2х-3х, так вот выглядит она как принцесса из сказки! Девочка просто неописуемой красоты!, и совершенно здорова по внешнем признакам, гармоничная фигура для своих лет, хорошая смуглая кожа. Сам я вначале не поверил, что это их ребенок, пока не услышал от нее слов "мама" и "папа" в адрес этих малоприятных внешне личностей. Так что есть повод задуматься....

----------


## VikTer

Фигасе тут настрочили сообщений, пока меня не было  :EEK!:

----------


## Saviour

VikTer, http://www.ugrei.net/forum/forums.html  На этом форуме тебе помогут полезными советами и моральной поддержкой. Зарегистрируйся, можно под этим ником, чтобы мы тебя узнали)) Тяжелую стадию акне вылечить реально и опыт многих людей это подтверждает.

----------


## шизанутый

Ну да, автор, если у тебя угревая сыпь, то в 95% случаев ситуацию можно изменить к лучшему. Ты пробовал базирон, изотрексин, ретиноиды?

----------


## VikTer

Ребят, у меня НЕ угревая сыпь, а шершавые красные пятна по всей поверхности обеих щек, покрытые мелкой сыпью  :Frown:  А последнее время еще началась какая-то хрень, воспалились и покраснели губы, теперь мало того что щеки с красной сыпью, так еще и губы, выглядит так, как будто щеки нарумянил, а губы намазал помадой(((

----------


## Saviour

> Ребят, у меня НЕ угревая сыпь, а шершавые красные пятна по всей поверхности обеих щек, покрытые мелкой сыпью  А последнее время еще началась какая-то хрень, воспалились и покраснели губы, теперь мало того что щеки с красной сыпью, так еще и губы, выглядит так, как будто щеки нарумянил, а губы намазал помадой(((


 Врачи что говорят? Диагноз какой? у каждой болезни есть свое название и своя тактика лечения!

Могу предположить, что это герпес кожи, а может и нет..Или какое-нибудь аутоиммунное кожное заболевание.

----------


## Unity

> Да, естественный отбор, что сказать.. Ну со мной все ясно - я должен был умереть при родах, но откачали. Потом еще инфекцию занесли и кололи антибиотиками. Еслиб я был зачат лет 100 назад, то вероятнее всего не выжил бы, но медицина на тот момент уже работала, так и "повезло").
> Все справедливо - жизнь нас выживает. Потому что её не нужно такое потомство, гены-то они тоже играют далеко не последнюю роль. А от осознания того что если даже и будут у тебя дети, то с большой вероятностью такие же уроды - тоже как-то не оптимизирует.. А что остается ? - Жалкие попытки найти какой-то смысл в бессмысленности, может быть кому-то из нас и повезет...


 Да, Вы во многом правы... 
Тем не менее, Вы держитесь за жизнь, пытающуюся Вас сокрушить, уничтожить, исключить со списка живых, – т.е. преодолевая препятствия, Вы становитесь более Сильным, выносливым, более рассудительным. Опыт Вашей жизни, бесспорно, Бесценен.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Лично я, прекрасно осознавая дефектность своего генома и, что ужаснее, фенотипа, когда-то наивно мечтала о беспризорнике, усыновлённом ребёнке, – или, что лучше, парочке детей, в идеале, брате и сестре. Это первое, что приходит на мысль, – и это Решение кажется совершенно реальным. Если Природа не дала нам достойного тела, – что ж, «продолжить род» мы можем и исхитрившись, посвятив ресурс своей, к величайшему сожалению, Нерастраченной Любви генетически-чуждым детям. ^-^



> Просто мне не очень нравится трактовка этого определения. О том что это нечто внеземное и великое, способное свернуть горы и выплеснуть моря из берегов. Глупости это всё. По сути такая же природная зависимость как поспать или поесть, ничего сверхъестественного в этом нет.


 Да, понимаю, – тем не менее, мне почему-то эта ещё одна «Естественная потребность» действительно кажется чем-то волшебным, неземным и даже сакральным...  :Embarrassment:  Даже наблюдая love-story со стороны, – в душе становится Тепло – поэтому, – могу лишь гадать, что испытывают сами влюблённые во время всех своих игр... 



> Любить - видеть в партнере отца или мать своих детей. отсюда и автоматически вся гамма чувств и радостей жизни, с последующим логическим ходом, т.е. симпатия, общение, дружба, секс, дети, семья, хозяйство, работа, воспитание детей, доведение детей до уровня автономности, наблюдение за их жизнью, внуки, пенсия, старость и счаситливая смерть, с чистой совестью, и чувством выполненного человеческого долга..


 Хм, имхо, любить, – значит видеть в своей паре в первую очередь Друга – дети, – всего лишь «приятное дополнение», некий бонус, своего рода Приз, олицетворённая любовь двоих, возможность любить иную живую частицу своего возлюбленного и самой себя... Фантастика...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Сколь же Прекрасна судьба Здравых, Адекватных, Нормальных Людей... 
P.S. Всё познаётся в сравнении, – поэтому, будучи априори лишенной самой возможности создать свою семью, понимаю: жить, лелея Призрачную надежду на то, что возможно, быть может, однажды, когда-то кто-то взглянёт на тебя, почувствует нечто и захочет прожить всю оставшуюся жизнь с тобой, считая каждое мгновение рядом и прекрасно осознавая при этом, что всё это – всего лишь иллюзии и самообман, – бессмысленно... 



> Вы по существу не правы.
> У меня всё вышеперечисленное имеется. От модельной внешности, до путешествий.
> Мне хорошо? Нет, мне плохо, мне очень плохо.
> Я так же плачу, страдаю и не хочу жить. Уже не верю в дружбу. Да и любви настоящей не было. Потому, что по оболочке судят, а что внутри, это не важно по сути никому.


 Да, возможно, я и в чём-то где-то неправа...
Тем не менее, верю: Ваш «тёмный период» вскоре непременно пройдёт. Вы, – и все такие, как Вы – Шедевры Природы, Венец Мироздания на этой Земле, – и очень печально слышать, что что-то воздействует на Вас угнетающе...  :Frown: 
Не верите в дружбу, – однако причина ведь, скорее всего, заключается не в самом «институте приятельства» – но в том ужасном факте, что некоторые «индивидуумы» поступили по отношению к Вам неким чудовищным образом, предав Вас. Дело, – в них. Некие люди оказались «слабым звеном», – но ведь это вовсе не означает, что все сущие люди в мире таковы, недостойные дружбы. Человек человеку рознь, – не повезло с одними – другие точно уж не подведут. Все мы разные...
Да, отношения, основанные на сугубо инстинктивном влечении к Прекрасному, – это театр, спектакль, нечто фальшивое... В реальной любви, люди, похоже, ищут родственную душу, – и неважно, как именно она выглядит, и неважно, что годы сотрут прелесть и подточат стройный стан... Именно в этом суть, имхо. «Вневременной» и Безусловный интерес, – основа отношений – вопреки всему...

----------


## Unity

> Ryfina, значит твоя проблема в характере. Тебе кроме тела больше нечем заинтересовать. Встречают по одежке.. Но тебя хотябы "встречают" ))...


 Фи, как грубо!.. Обвинять ангела в том, что он ангел, упрекать его... Гениально!..  :Big Grin: 
Кроме тела присутствует также и уникальный и бесподобный внутренний мир, – однако куда там, разве интересует этот аспект и эта грань безбрежного человеческого естества современных самцов?  :Frown: 

Что и печалит... Что и повергает в шок... 
Ведь видя божественное создание рядом с собой, – более того, удостоившись невероятной чести быть рядом с ним – разве не логично предположить, что за Совершенной Маской скрывается ещё более Совершенная, прекрасная, возвышенная Душа, познать кою, – головокружительное, умопомрачительное благо, первейший мотив стать выше, мудрее – дабы, по меньшей мере, приближенно Соответствовать уровню своего воистину неземного партнёра? Разве доверие полубогини/полубога, – не наивысшая Ценность, не Благословение?.. 
P.S. Да, знать, не дано мне, убогой, постичь логику «Нормальных Людей»... Соприкасаться с чем-то Несравненным, Благородным, Возвышенным, – и это не ценить, этого не замечать... 
Всё познаётся в сравнении... Лишь когда что-либо недоступно, отсутствует, – начинаешь понимать истинную ценность явлений, вещей... Имея, не ценим... 



> Что такое любовь, Unity?


 Нечто божественное, окрыляющее, разом снимающие все те исконные вопросы «о смысле», – благодаря чему о её наступлении всегда можно узнать...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ведь сам вопрос свидетельствует о том, что Вопрошающий не знает, – что есть Смысл, что есть Любовь. Love is Ответ. Единственный ответ, имхо. Это смысл, – единственный стоящий смысл, как по мне... 



> Есть ли она за пределами человека? Сама по себе?


 «Пределы человека», – всего лишь иллюзия. Всё Едино. Любая пара людей, – частицы Одного, две Детали Единой Системы. Два человека, – или народ – или же всё сущее человечество, – всё это – одна материя, одна субстанция, одна энергия. Одна Вселенная, – все мы...



> Любовь - это какой-то объект вселенной?


 Скорее, Процесс, – основной, главенствующий «побочный эффект» её существования. 



> Можно ли сказать, что ты вызвал любовь в ком-то?


 Несомненно, если только Вы, – носитель (вернее, в исторической перспективе, Проводник) отменной наследственности. 



> Насколько это устойчивое чувство и можно ли говорить, что вот тот человек меня любит?


 Всё зависит от людей... О том, что кто-либо любит кого-то, – можно и не говорить – всё и так читается по глазам, всё и так с первого мимолётного взгляда очевидно. Любовь превращает мудрейших людей в глупцов, – и не существует возможности от неё защититься. 



> Что будут значить эти слова?


 Слова могут быть правдой на момент своего оглашения, могут быть заведомой, предумышленной ложью, – в любом случае – слова, – «всего лишь палец, указывающий на Луну», всего лишь намёк. 



> Ты уверена, что понимаешь то, от чего поставила в зависимость свою жизнь?


 На все 100, без тени сомнения. Любовь, – Высочайшее – и Единственное, чего ради стоит жить. И если её на данный момент в жизни человека нет, – равно как и самих перспектив потенциального её зарождения – следовательно, нет ни малейшего рационального обоснования продолжать свою жизнь, свою муку и пытку на этой проклятой Земле...  :Embarrassment: 



> Скажи мне, в чем смысл любви?


 Услаждая Другую/Иного, Безгранично наслаждаться самой... Радоваться от самого осознания, что твоей паре легко и светло на душе. Быть рядом всегда, – и, когда необходимо, в тени... 
В общем, – любить – значит дышать иной душой... Жить, отдав себя кому-то... Любовь, – это фантастика – и едва ли возможно подобрать «Нужные» слова, дабы хоть в кой-то мере описать Это Заоблачное Чувство, это состояние...



> Раз ты так высоко ее ценишь, вероятно, ты очень хорошо понимаешь ее ценность?


 Любовь, – это Единственная Ценность жизни вообще. Без неё, – всё бессмысленно. Да, будучи недочеловеком, прекрасно это осознаю, – ведь это причина, из-за которой я Не Живу, но всего лишь медленно умираю... 



> Ну да не понимаю. А что понять- то нужно?


 Золотые слова! ^-^



> Бракованные особи появляются, видимо, чтобы вступать между собой "в браки". Видели последний мультфильм про счастливую парочку "гоблинов"("Шрек навсегда").Очень рекомендую.


 Так не лучше ли всеми возможными способами начать продвигать в обществе идеи евгеники, – дабы «гоблинов» с каждым поколением становилось всё меньше и меньше – и чтобы они в один Прекрасный день исчезли вообще?..

----------


## Alex22

> Услаждая Другую/Иного, Безгранично наслаждаться самой...


 Хорошо о любви сказано. :Smile:

----------


## Nord

> В реальной любви, люди, похоже, ищут родственную душу, – и неважно, как именно она выглядит, и неважно, что годы сотрут прелесть и подточат стройный стан... Именно в этом суть, имхо. «Вневременной» и Безусловный интерес, – основа отношений – вопреки всему...


 


> «Пределы человека», – всего лишь иллюзия. Всё Едино. Любая пара людей, – частицы Одного, две Детали Единой Системы. Два человека, – или народ – или же всё сущее человечество, – всё это – одна материя, одна субстанция, одна энергия. Одна Вселенная, – все мы...


 


> В общем, – любить – значит дышать иной душой... Жить, отдав себя кому-то...


 Все ответы, что тебе нужны, ты сама прекрасно знаешь. Любовь не может убивать.

Есть ли любовь в тебе?

----------


## Bear20121

Special for *Unity*:



> ..Любовью в полном смысле слова можно считать лишь то, что кажется ее идеальным воплощением, — а именно, — соединение с другим человеком при условии сохранения целостности своего «я». Все остальные формы любовного влечения — незрелы, их можно назвать симбиотической связью, то есть отношениями совместного существования.
>   Симбиотическая связь имеет биологический прообраз в природе — это близость между матерью и зародышем, находящимся в ее утробе. Это два разных существа, но в то же время и единое целое. Они живут вместе и нуждаются друг в друге. Зародыш — часть матери; мать — его мир, он получает от нее все, что ему нужно для жизни. Жизнь матери также зависима от него.
>   В психическом симбиозе два человека независимы друг от друга, но психологически они неразрывны. Говоря другими словами, это союз одного человека с другим, в котором каждый из них теряет свое личностное содержание и попадает в полную зависимость от другого.


 Продолжение...

----------


## Лепотунечка

Я не поняла проблема в прыщах и пятнах, остающихся после них? Или это какое-то заболевание кожи с названием? Если это обычные прыщи
посиди на строгой диете по Пегано. 
загар не помогает?
капельницы внутривенно с эссенциале? 
если это последствия гормонального нарушения, то может пройти к 30 годам, но нельзя усугублять состояние кожи алкоголем и куревом
работа не вредная (в плане дыма, повышенных температур, химии и т.д)?
если есть прыщи-то 1 раз в месяц железно поход к косметологу на чистку лица. самому ничего не выдавливать-пятна будут оставаться.
для снятия воспаления маски (мне нравилась подорожник и полевой хвощ фирмы Грин Мама)
наверняка есть проблема с кишечником, любая проблема кожи-это не лады с кишечником, поэтому диета реально строгая и обязательно соблюдать процентное  соотношение продуктов.  (читай Пегано)
здоровый сон
исключи аллергенные продукты, может аллергия усугубляет

если это псориаз, то ДИЕТА (при чём, чтобы войти в ремиссию, пару дней очень строгая, допустим гречка (без масла) и кефир), загар(если это не летняя форма), успокоительные, капельницы внутривенно с эссенциале, примочки из отвара ромашки. здоровый сон . карталин на лице кажется не используют. можно сжечь кожу. и ни в коем случае нельзя гормональные мази -разнесёт позже ещё сильнее

----------


## Unity

> Все ответы, что тебе нужны, ты сама прекрасно знаешь. Любовь не может убивать.
> 
> Есть ли любовь в тебе?


 Да, Вы правы, – любовь не может убивать – убивает именно её отсутствие...  :EEK!: 
Разве может надеться завязать с кем-либо отношения физически-неприглядное, закомплексованное существо?.. Увы... Поэтому, – даже весна со всем её благоуханием тысяч цветов, сакурами, сиренью, тюльпанами, первыми тёплыми нежными «летними» деньками, – всё это Не Радует, всё словно соль на рану...  :Frown: 

2 *Bear20121*, – чертовски-интересная статья – и очень познавательная...  :Embarrassment: 

Особо впечатлили и затронули до глубины души следующие строки её:



> Переживания любви — единственный ответ на вопрос, что означает быть человеческим существом, и только любовь может служить гарантией душевного здоровья.


 И, тут же вспоминая слова...



> ...если "особь" испорчена до уровня "совсем не привлекательной", то она становится просто напросто никому ненужна, как любовный обьект. Т.е. такой же обьект противоположенного пола сознательно выберет одиночество, чем любовь с таким обьектом. Тут есть некая определенная точка.


 ...понимаешь: Уродливое человеческое существо всенепременно Обречено стать душевнобольным...
Теперь Вам чуть яснее, – почему я – и тысячи таких «существ» like me, – сходят с ума и, в конечном итоге, так или иначе, Разрушают Себя – сразу (активно) либо на протяжении какого-то количества лет (пассивно скатываясь к наркомании, алкоголизму и прочим мерзостям)?
Если Вы родились уродливой, – шансов понравиться кому-либо и впоследствии ответить взаимностью кому-либо у Вас фактически Нет...
Вот и возникает вопрос: зачем рождаются Несовершенные Существа?.. Для чего они, – если им не дано познать, что есть Высочайшее, что есть Любовь?

----------


## Герда

> Если Вы родились уродливой, – шансов понравиться кому-либо и впоследствии ответить взаимностью кому-либо у Вас фактически Нет...
> Вот и возникает вопрос: зачем рождаются Несовершенные Существа?.. Для чего они, – если им не дано познать, что есть Высочайшее, что есть Любовь?


 Можно конечно и так.
Можно просто спокойно обо всем подумать.

Берём без эмоций лишних.

Есть факт, живёт девушка, обычной внешности. Считающая, что жить стоит только ради того, что бы встретить любовь, любимого человека.
Теперь отбросим полностью встречу с этой самой любовью. Что остаётся в осадке?
А много чего, целый мир. Мир эмоций, познания, совершенствования. Мир книг, интернета, профессионального совершенствования и т. д.________
Можно испытывать наслаждение от любимых занятий, от помощи другим. Заниматься любимым хобби.
Как дамаешь, зачем красивые девушки уходят в монастырь и счастливы. Добровольно отрекаются от мирской жизни?
Если вопрос ставить так, что нет внешности, нет жизни, то это не конструктивно. Сколько инвалидов по зрению или слуху, к примеру отдали бы бы всё, что бы немного пожить просто в имея здоровое тело, пусть и не привлекательное, в общепринятом понимании.

----------


## Nord

> Вот и возникает вопрос: зачем рождаются Несовершенные Существа?.. Для чего они, – если им не дано познать, что есть Высочайшее, что есть Любовь?


 Ты лукавишь, Unity, или не замечаешь очевидного - Любовь никто никогда не получит извне, Любовь можно чувствовать только самому. Конечно, мы "ставим опыты", пытаясь ее найти в других людях, воображая, что она где-то сидит смеется и весело болтает ножками в ожидании нас, или думаем, что ее вовсе нет.. но однажды понимаем, что не надо ее нигде искать, не нужно никуда идти - она всегда была в нас самих, и наше дело - дать ей расцвести или извести невниманием.

Ты жаждешь внимания к себе, симпатии - но это нечто другое, и это не закрыто для тебя. Даже то, что мы здесь разговариваем - это уже дружеское внимание. Может быть кто-то считает по-другому, что это все ненастоящее - это ерунда. У меня были сотни знакомых, с которыми я общался через сеть - форумы, письма, чаты, мессенджеры. К некоторым я ездил в гости, некоторые побывали у меня - это все такая же часть жизни. И я не понимаю, что меняет в смысле разговора его форма? Не знаю, кто как, но я одинаково непредсказуем и в здесь, и в так называемой реальной реальности : ) Со временем просто мой круг общения поменялся - это тоже естественно, но я не чувствовал фальши ни тогда, ни сейчас.

Да, кстати, со своей женой я познакомился тоже на форуме.

Впрочем, я не прочь был бы поболтать с тобой и при личной встрече, но сейчас у меня нет такой возможности, в первую очередь по причине удаленности. На самом деле есть масса людей без этих задвигов на внешности, все, что нужно - это не пугать их своим страхом перед общением : ) Да-да, выкинь из головы, что с тобой что-то прям не так - ты другая, а в чем-то очень интересная девушка. Ты ведь поддерживаешь свое одиночество сама, это замкнутый круг. И раз за двадцать лет твое одиночество не соизволило поднять зад и уйти, то, наверное, поохав как следует и подрожав от собственной решимости надо самой приниматься за эту проблему.

Люди, которым будет интересно с тобой, точно есть, и не мало - так выйди к ним! Это интересная задача, будоражащая - чем не приключение?! Начни присматриваться, где бы могли быть эти люди.

...Я, наверное, скоро покину этот форум, но контакт тебе свой оставлю, если хочешь. Как там в песне пелось: "И в поддержание моей платформы, я буду лично сниматься в порно" : ) Ну, то есть общацца с тобой, хотя это не повинность для меня и не способ что-то доказать, да и вообще не во мне конкретно дело, ну, а там ты, глядишь, обзаведешься своей компанией, того гляди и любовная любовь начнется -  и забудешь ты меня... и приду я сюда, к примеру под ником Disunity, и буду жаловаться: "как вот я вот! а потом вот! а она вот!!! ...эххххх!!! забы-ы-ы-ы-ыла меня такого хорошего! -  Как жи-ы-ы-ы-ы-ыть???!!!" Хе-хе-хе : )

...Да, чуть не забыл! Любовь начинается с самого себя - полюби себя такой, какая есть. Ты же помнишь - все мы Едины.

----------


## Каин

Иногда я бываю очень злым,но сейчас я просто злой, поэтому на последние посты (считая и Э.Фромма) просто отвечу ....даа (не в смысле согласия).
Не все-таки Фромм пули отливает. Это надо же быть таким наивным,полное незнание жизни,я сказал бы полнейшее.
Черт побери, Норд, Рифина, не, ну, я не знаю, пуля на пуле.

----------


## Каин

Уже стер бы этот пост,да толку,все-равно по емейл придет.
Просто иногда на кровоточащие раны просто дуем словно на маленький порез.Да,что в этой ситуации еще остается делать. Ничего. Иногда для меня это просто лицемерие. Человек говорит другому задыхающемуся в угаре: "дыши".

----------


## Герда

> Иногда я бываю очень злым,но сейчас я просто злой, поэтому на последние посты (считая и Э.Фромма) просто отвечу ....даа (не в смысле согласия).
> Не все-таки Фромм пули отливает. Это надо же быть таким наивным,полное незнание жизни,я сказал бы полнейшее.
> Черт побери, Норд, Рифина, не, ну, я не знаю, пуля на пуле.


 Нда, возможно мы знаем жизнь с другой стороны. То что злой, вижу, даже имя моё измненил.
Теперь по теме. Человек страдает от внешнего несовершенства, причём духовное и душевное не совершенство его не волнует ничуть.
По постам просто скользит это. Пожалейте и полюбите.

И не дыши в угаре, если не хочешь. И искуственного дыхания не ждёшь.

----------


## Эндер

> Можно конечно и так.
> Можно просто спокойно обо всем подумать.
> 
> Берём без эмоций лишних.
> 
> Есть факт, живёт девушка, обычной внешности. Считающая, что жить стоит только ради того, что бы встретить любовь, любимого человека.
> Теперь отбросим полностью встречу с этой самой любовью. Что остаётся в осадке?
> А много чего, целый мир. Мир эмоций, познания, совершенствования. Мир книг, интернета, профессионального совершенствования и т. д.________
> Можно испытывать наслаждение от любимых занятий, от помощи другим. Заниматься любимым хобби.
> ...


 Тут все зависит от того, что человеку нужно. Ведь далеко не каждый ищет любовь. Есть люди для которых гораздо важнее работа, наука, для кого-то религия, для кого то помощь другим. Например для человека, которому пусть и не безразлична любовь, но занимает все же меньше места, нежели добиться удачи в науке, может совсем и не понадобиться внешность. И для него это не будет проблемой, а всего лишь дискомфортом, но это не будет мешать ему в достижении успеха. Ну а вот если человеку нужна только любовь. Его не интересует наука, работа и все остальное. Они имеют определенное положение в его жизни, но не являются центральными. Опять же беру все с себя. Всю свою жизнь, я не имел никакой цели. Меня не интересовала ни одна из наук, мне было абсолютно безразлично кем работать, у меня не было целей, стремлений, амбиций. Я создал свой маленький уголок, театр, где развлекался манипулированием небольшого количества моих знакомых. Смотрел на их реакцию в том или ином случае. Экспериментировал. Я ПРОЖИВАЛ свою жизнь и не хотел этого осознавать. Более того, мне кажется что я сам устраивал себе мучения и упивался своими страданиями. Сейчас я понимаю, насколько это страшно. У меня была своя идеология, свой взгляд на мир, свои принципы. Мне казалось все это неразрушимым, крепким целостным замком. Никто не мог повлиять на меня, заставить сделать то, что хочет он. И... Все было так пока я не понял, что действительно люблю. Мой непобедимый замок, рухнул как карточный домик, мои принципы испарились без следа. Я осознал, ГДЕ жил все это время, КАК жил все это время и понял, насколько это было не правильно, насколько мерзко. В моей жизни до этого, не было любви. Я видел сводки по телевизору о терактах и я говорил себе так им и надо. Когда я узнал что у нас в городе появился маньяк, я был рад. Я считал что он все делает правильно. У меня не было человека, за которого бы я боялся. Мне была бы безразлична смерть моей матери, моего брата, знакомых. Я не понимал людей которые боятся всего этого. Но когда я полюбил, мне стало страшно, что с этим человеком что-нибудь случится. Я понял тех людей, что раньше ненавидел. От одной мысли что с ней что-нибудь случится меня бросало в дрожь. Мне уже не были любы, картины терактов, я уже не считал что это хорошо, что маньяк бродит по городу. Мне появилось что терять. Я начал жить. Все это я веду к тому, что для кого-то любовь может и не имеет особого значения, такого как ей придают другие. Но это их взгляд на вещи и для них это более чем важно.

----------


## Каин

> Нда, возможно мы знаем жизнь с другой стороны. То что злой, вижу, даже имя моё измненил.
> Теперь по теме. Человек страдает от внешнего несовершенства, причём духовное и душевное не совершенство его не волнует ничуть.
> По постам просто скользит это. Пожалейте и полюбите.
> 
> И не дыши в угаре, если не хочешь. И искуственного дыхания не ждёшь.


 Изменил, в смысле по русски написал? Ну в этом злости нисколько нет. Я многих кого здесь уважаю пишу  ники по русски.
Теперь по теме.



> Человек страдает от внешнего несовершенства, причём духовное и душевное не совершенство его не волнует ничуть.


  Не в цене в нашем мире духовное совершенство.



> По постам просто скользит это. Пожалейте и полюбите.


 Ну так как первое предложение начинается с нового абзаца, то я его и относить буду к последующему предложению.
А я вот не вижу, что в ее постах это скользит. ЧтО ей наша жалость?! А на счет любви, то глупо о ней просить. Желать да. А кто ее не желает?



> И искуственного дыхания не ждёшь


 Не жду.

----------


## Bear20121

> Человек говорит другому задыхающемуся в угаре: "дыши".


 А вот мои "лёгкие" благодаря этим словам (Э.Фромма) приспособились "дышать угарным газом" + появилось желание жить полной жизнью + суицид перестал казаться единственным выходом и решением всех проблем! 

"Каждому своё!"




> 2 *Bear20121*, – чертовски-интересная статья – и очень познавательная...


 Рад что тебе понравилось  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bear20121

> Если Вы родились уродливой, – шансов понравиться кому-либо и впоследствии ответить взаимностью кому-либо у Вас фактически Нет...


 Хм, а мне вот всегда нравились девушки со странностями и отклонениями (как во внешности, так и во всём остальном). Некоторое время я считал себя страшным извращенцем и ошибкой природы, но с появлением интернета, пообщавщись со многими людьми на форумах и в соцсетях, понял: я не один такой! Да и извращением это назвать нельзя...скорее просто "дело вкуса". 
*Unity*, тебе просто нужно найти такого человека, который примет тебя такую какая ты есть!  :Wink: 

Но сначала:



> Любовь начинается с самого себя - полюби себя такой, какая есть. Ты же помнишь - все мы Едины.

----------


## Bear20121

> Не все-таки Фромм пули отливает. Это надо же быть таким наивным,полное незнание жизни,я сказал бы полнейшее.


 Пули, говоришь?




> Счастье - не какой-то божий дар, а достижение, какого человек добивается своей внутренней плодотворностью. Счастье и радость - не в удовлетворении потребности, возникающей в результате физиологического или психологического дефицита; они являются не освобождением от напряжения, а спутниками всякой плодотворной активности -- в мысли, чувстве, поступке.
> 
> Радость и счастье -- это не различные по качеству состояния; они различаются только в том смысле, что радость соответствует единичному акту, а счастье -- это, можно сказать, непрерывное и полное переживание радости; мы можем говорить о "радостях" - во множественном числе, а о "счастье" - лишь в единственном.
> 
> Счастье - показатель того, что человек нашел ответ на проблему человеческого существования, а, значит, и единства с миром, и цельности своего Я.
> 
> Счастье - это критерий совершенства в искусстве жить, добродетели в том ее значении, какое она имеет в гуманистической этике. Счастье часто считают прямой противоположностью горя или страдания. Физические и душевные страдания - часть человеческого существования, и их неизбежно приходится испытывать. Уберечь себя от горя во что бы то ни стало можно только ценой полной отчужденности, исключающей возможность испытывать счастье. Таким образом, противоположностью счастья является не горе и страдание, а подавленность, возникающая в результате внутренней бесплодности и неплодотворности.


 


> Широко распространено убеждение, что радость и счастье идентичны счастью в любви. Более того, многим людям любовь представляется единственным источником счастья. Однако в любви, как и во всех других сферах человеческой жизнедеятельности, мы можем различать плодотворную и неплодотворную формы. Неплодотворная, или иррациональная, любовь может быть, как я уже указывал, тем или иным видом мазохистского или садистского симбиоза, где отношения основаны не на взаимном уважении и единении, а на зависимости двух людей друг от друга, потому что они неспособны зависеть от самих себя. Такая любовь, подобно всем прочим иррациональным влечениям, основывается на дефиците, на отсутствии плодотворности и внутренней уверенности. Плодотворная любовь, форма глубочайшего родства между двумя людьми при сохранении цельности каждого из них, является феноменом избытка, а способность к такой любви служит свидетельством человеческой зрелости. Радость и счастье - спутники плодотворной любви.


 Э. Фромм. "ЧЕЛОВЕК ДЛЯ СЕБЯ"


"Кто может вместить, да вместит!"

----------


## Каин

Походите еще на проповеди о "Царстве Божьем".
Там примерно тоже самое говорят:" Имеют уши, да не слышат,имеют глаза,да видят". Не слышим, потому что оглохли от криков. Не видим,потому что ослепли от слез.

----------


## Bear20121

*каин*, вера в "Царство Божье" иррациональна...Я предпочитаю не надевать "розовых" или "тёмных" очков, а воспринимать реальность незамутнённым взглядом (и тебе советую - сразу высохнут слёзы и крики прекратятся, 
за ненадобностью)   :Wink:

----------


## Каин

Спасибо за совет,*Bear20121*.Я пожалуй, им прямо сейчас и воспользуюсь.Ух ты! Как хорошо сразу стало,весело.Хороший вы все таки подали совет. Как я о нем сразу не догадался. Теперь пойду всем несчастным и убогим говорить,что бы они "протерли очки". По свету пойду,глядишь и на земле воцарится благоденствие. Еще раз,спасибо!

----------


## Bear20121

*каин*, сарказм понят...извини, просто я обронил этот "совет" до того как прочёл следующее:



> Рационально нет ничего главнее Бога.


 В таком случае нет ничего удивительного....
Мне интересно как ты воспринимаешь Бога? 
Наверно не как доброго бородатого старца дарующего любовь, а как карающего и гневного повелителя ввергающего в гиену огненную...т.е. и тут эффект "тёмных" очков?

----------


## Каин

> *каин*, сарказм понят...извини, просто я обронил этот "совет" до того как прочёл следующее:
> 
> 
> В таком случае нет ничего удивительного....
> Мне интересно как ты воспринимаешь Бога?


 Надо быть полным "критином", что бы понимать Бога, как Всеблагого,Всесправедливого,Всемилующего и Вселюбящего.
Если же он таков, то я плюю в его довольную рожу,котороя ухмыляеться от того,что Содеял.
Я понимаю Бога,такого,который в этой Мистерии не участвует.

На счет моей цитаты. Где-то далеко,в самых укромных уголках моей души,я желаю быть этим "кретином", и в самых потайных уголках моего разума, я думаю,что я и есть "кретин".

----------


## Bear20121

*каин,* Значит одна часть тебя принимает только "тёмного-карающего" Бога, 
а другая только "розового-всемилующего"? Думаю это и есть основной конфликт! 

Поняв и приняв Бога (реальность) "как есть", т.е.: 
*карающего за деструктивные поступки и благословляющего за конструктивные, 
ненавидящего и любящего одновременно*, дарующего и отбирающего, и в любом 
случае правого (нейтрального) - ты ощутишь реальное *умиротворение*! 

Только это не произойдёт мгновенно (как ты изобразил в сарказме), 
весь процесс преображения займёт время и потребует затраты твоих сил...
Творческих сил...(«Дорогу осилит идущий»)

Желаю тебе успехов на этом пути!

----------


## Каин

*Bear20121*,никогда я такого бога не приму.Ты даже не представляешь себе насколько точно я все себе объясняю.
Я не вижу в своем мышление (о Боге) практически никаких загвоздок. Я  сидел за столами с очень многими религиозными людьми, и все их аргументы были для меня просто смешны. Я считаю себя человеком ОЧЕНЬ трезвомыслящим. Раньше люди поклонялись Зевсу, сейчас Христу. Неужели ты считаешь,что и Зевс существовал. Да,что там я. Для многих здесь Бог это сказка.Бросьте читать Фромма, прочтите Вольтера.
Я раньше тоже был наивным мальчиком и верил в Бога,но сейчас я повзрослел и поумнел.
Знаете, не читайте Вольтера, а то может ваша жизнь случайно подшатнется. Продолжайте читать сказки, так будет легче и спокойней.

----------


## Alex22

> Бросьте читать Фромма, прочтите Вольтера.


 Читал и одного и другого. Каких то коренных противоречий между ними не заметил...  
Фром - больше психология. Вольтер - писатель, филосов.

----------


## Bear20121

> Bear20121,никогда я такого бога не приму. Ты даже не представляешь себе насколько точно я все себе объясняю.


 Ок, не представляю...но ты ведь можешь, как трезвомыслящий человек, обьяснить мне это во всех подробностях (в личке  :Wink: 




> Неужели ты считаешь,что и Зевс существовал.


 Нет. Я считаю что существовал его человеческий прообраз, в последствии превознесённый до ранга бога.




> *Осмельтесь мыслить самостоятельно.*


 По мне так и Фромм, и Вольтер заслуживают быть прочитанными.

----------


## Каин

> Читал и одного и другого. Каких то коренных противоречий между ними не заметил...  
> Фром - больше психология. Вольтер - писатель, филосов.


 Ах,где же мне набраться сил и прочитать этого Фромма. Как -нибудь все-таки соберусь. А пока довольствуйтесь, что я его не читал. Иначе я его уже конкретней  втоптал бы в грязь.

----------


## Bear20121

> >тебе просто нужно найти такого человека
> >просто нужно найти
> >просто
> 
> как же бесит это слово


 Имелась в виду совсем не "простота" этого процесса, а его возможность как таковая.

----------


## Каин

*Bear20121*,мне не понятен ваш аватар. В профиле пацан, тут "баба".

----------


## Bear20121

*каин*, мне понравилось это изображение, именно поэтому оно и стоит на аватаре. Половые признаки тут не причём)

----------


## Каин

Аватар, все-таки, должен как-то представлять пользователя.
Даже,если мне и нравится допустим Кира Найтли, то я ее на свой аватар ни за что не поставлю.

----------


## Bear20121

> Аватар, все-таки, должен как-то представлять пользователя.
> Даже,если мне и нравится допустим Кира Найтли, то я ее на свой аватар ни за что не поставлю.


 Аватар никому и ничего не должен. (только если в правилах форума не прописанно обратное, чего я, собственно, не заметил) А жаль, мне тоже нравится Кира Найтли, и мне было бы приятно видет её фото на вашем аватаре (если бы не предрассудки)

----------


## Каин

Ну, здесь скорее психология. Вы же не носите розовые вещи, не потому что предрассудки. Или все-таки потому?

----------


## Bear20121

Психология? Возможно и она. Но розовые вещи (как и все остальные, светлых тонов) я не ношу из-за их практической несостоятельности для меня (иными словами они очень быстро пачкаются на мне, и виной тому моя неряшливость) 

И да, перехожу в режим *оффтоп-офф*.  :Cool:

----------


## Unity

> Есть факт, живёт девушка, обычной внешности. Считающая, что жить стоит только ради того, что бы встретить любовь, любимого человека.
> Теперь отбросим полностью встречу с этой самой любовью. Что остаётся в осадке?
> А много чего, целый мир. Мир эмоций, познания, совершенствования. Мир книг, интернета, профессионального совершенствования и т. д.________
> Можно испытывать наслаждение от любимых занятий, от помощи другим. Заниматься любимым хобби.


 Если совершенно доподлинно, наверняка, Исключить эту встречу, – ни малейшего смысла продолжать своё существование Не останется совершенно, как по мне...  :Frown:  Да, несомненно, безусловно, бесспорно, – рядом существует целый безбрежный мир с бесчисленным количеством красок, прелестей и ароматов – однако всё это совершенно не занимает Вашу скромную знакомку, я словно бы живу в «параллельном измерении», где всё всегда Черно-белое...  :EEK!:  Моя цель, – иная – и если достичь её невозможно, – ничто Меньшее не сможет порадовать. Иными словами, метафорически: если испытываешь жажду, – способна помочь одна лишь вода... 
Если нет в человеческой жизни Того, Самого Главного, Основного, Первостепенного и Главенствующего, – Любви – какие же тогда могут быть Эмоции у души? Естественно, само собой разумеется, Негативные, Отрицательные, разрушительные, постоянно подтачивающие Изнутри, – и жить, беспрестанно испытывая такие вот переживания – довольно-таки Сомнительное удовольствие, «на любителя», – и Вашей визави почему-то изрядно наскучило Таким образом существовать... 
Далее, – Познание... Разве существует в природе иной столь же таинственный, возвышенный, величественный и прекрасный Предмет Исследований, like Love? 
Космос? Оружие? Технологии? Авиация? Корабли? Искусственный интеллект? История? Философия? Психология? Медитации? Всё суть Ничто, – если некого порадовать, приятно удивить всеми теми своими познаниями... Если нет рядом иной близкой души (а в перспективе и своих желанных сорванцов), – эрудиция тщетна, совершенно напрасна...
Совершенствование... Но ведь все мы самосовершенствуемся Для Кого-то, – иначе, живи все мы на неком необитаемом острове в одиночку – зачем же, право, было бы нам заниматься собой, – если всё это занятие, увы, подлинно неспособно принести ни малейшего удовольствия, радости, никому, кроме нас?.. Нет, имхо, даже эта «цель» бесплодна и пуста, – если нет рядом того, кого бы мог порадовать твой рост... 
Мир книг... Ну, зачитывалась в своё время, – Ошо, sci-fi, постапокалиптика, киберпанк, – но всё суть всего лишь мимолётное Бессмысленное развлечение максимум на пару-тройку дней... Истории, соприкоснуться с которыми мы получаем возможность благодаря книгам, к сожалению, так быстро заканчиваются... Нет, Истина Не в книгах, нет-нет-нет...
Да, Интернет занятен... Но и он, – не Панацея – всего лишь Средство Самозабвения на пару часов, возможность на какое-то время забыть о том, что в реальности ты, – всего лишь жалкая серая мышь...
Профессиональное совершенствование... Забросила универ на I-м же курсе, – социофобия/дисморфомания таки сразили наповал. «Быть собой» рядом с обворожительными сверстницами было мукой мученической, вынести которую было невозможно... С тех пор, – лишь желание поскорее погибнуть, раствориться, уйти – ведь в действительности работа необходима всего лишь для того, дабы Успеть Соскучиться за своим милым и малость развлечься Вне дома, – никакого иного рационального обоснования ей я, увы, не в силах найти. Поскольку пары у Вашей скромной визави никогда не было, – равно как и самой надежды её обрести – ни малейшего интереса к постройке какой-либо карьеры у мя, по сути, также никогда не было. Социофобия, – боязнь соприкасаться с иными людьми – а сфера занятости, о которой я всегда мечтала (вертолётчица, первый пилот, штурман океанского корабля) тесно связанна с пребыванием именно в среде иных людей...



> Как дамаешь, зачем красивые девушки уходят в монастырь и счастливы. Добровольно отрекаются от мирской жизни?


 Быть может, потому что они сторонницы Любви в стиле Сафо, Той Самой, со средиземноморского острова Лезбос?.. Да, понимаю... Что-то в этом, несомненно, есть...  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Если вопрос ставить так, что нет внешности, нет жизни, то это не конструктивно. Сколько инвалидов по зрению или слуху, к примеру отдали бы бы всё, что бы немного пожить просто в имея здоровое тело, пусть и не привлекательное, в общепринятом понимании.


 Да, неконструктивно, это так... Но жизнь Любого инвалида, – будь он незряч, лишен слуха либо прекрасного облика – в любом случае Неконструктивна, – как для общества – так и для самой увечной души... Да, удивительный опыт, бесспорно, – быть «не такой, как все» – быть Чудовищем, – но какой же, право, в этом смысл?..  :Confused:

----------


## Unity

> Ты жаждешь внимания к себе, симпатии - но это нечто другое, и это не закрыто для тебя. Даже то, что мы здесь разговариваем - это уже дружеское внимание. Может быть кто-то считает по-другому, что это все ненастоящее - это ерунда. У меня были сотни знакомых, с которыми я общался через сеть - форумы, письма, чаты, мессенджеры. К некоторым я ездил в гости, некоторые побывали у меня - это все такая же часть жизни. И я не понимаю, что меняет в смысле разговора его форма? Не знаю, кто как, но я одинаково непредсказуем и в здесь, и в так называемой реальной реальности : ) Со временем просто мой круг общения поменялся - это тоже естественно, но я не чувствовал фальши ни тогда, ни сейчас.


 Да, виртуальность занятна, – порой даже она способна найти дальнейшее своё развитие и воплощение в чём-либо реальном – однако, – в чём заключается наиболее трагический момент – ничего Большего, кроме как на «дружеское внимание», такие, как полоумная Ваша знакомка, рассчитывать не могут. Никто, похоже, никогда не взглянёт на нас, Таких, «По-особенному», как мужчины любуются леди, – нет, увы, такого случиться, бесспорно, не может – хотя именно Такой вот Взгляд, – первейшая основа и условие развития чего-либо Большего и куда более увлекательного, нежели невинная дружба...  :Embarrassment: 



> Люди, которым будет интересно с тобой, точно есть, и не мало - так выйди к ним! Это интересная задача, будоражащая - чем не приключение?! Начни присматриваться, где бы могли быть эти люди.


 Да, в действительности, где бы они Могли Быть? Может быть, на Том свете?..  :Big Grin: 



> Ты ведь поддерживаешь свое одиночество сама, это замкнутый круг.


 Всё обстоит именно так... Мне очень Стыдно попадаться кому-либо на глаза, даже попросту элементарно днём появляться на улице, – ведь «всё познаётся в сравнении» – и в особенности стыдно попасть в поле зрения парней... 



> И раз за двадцать лет твое одиночество не соизволило поднять зад и уйти, то, наверное, поохав как следует и подрожав от собственной решимости надо самой приниматься за эту проблему.


 Вот-вот, проблема присутствует, – и разрешить её (умопомрачительной пластикой в иностранной клинике, например) в ближайшее время не представляется возможным... Ни теперь, ни через год... Очень сложно «переиначить» свой череп, кожу, разрез глаз... 
Так не лучше ли сразу покончить со всеми гранями и аспектами своих жизненных сложностей?..  :Confused: 



> ...Я, наверное, скоро покину этот форум, но контакт тебе свой оставлю, если хочешь. Как там в песне пелось: "И в поддержание моей платформы, я буду лично сниматься в порно" : ) Ну, то есть общацца с тобой, хотя это не повинность для меня и не способ что-то доказать, да и вообще не во мне конкретно дело, ну, а там ты, глядишь, обзаведешься своей компанией, того гляди и любовная любовь начнется - и забудешь ты меня... и приду я сюда, к примеру под ником Disunity, и буду жаловаться: "как вот я вот! а потом вот! а она вот!!! ...эххххх!!! забы-ы-ы-ы-ыла меня такого хорошего! - Как жи-ы-ы-ы-ы-ыть???!!!" Хе-хе-хе : )


 В общем, – недостойна Ваша визави столь мудрых знакомых, как Вы... И уж тем более, меньше всего на свете мне хотелось бы расстраивать кого-либо своим «забвением» прежней дружбы, – ведь я зверёк на редкость неблагодарный и невнимательный... 



> ...Да, чуть не забыл! Любовь начинается с самого себя - полюби себя такой, какая есть. Ты же помнишь - все мы Едины.


 Любят за красоту... Любят за тонкости душевной организации, – и тогда уже облик уходит на второй план. Любят... за что-то. Во мне же нет ничего достойного внимания... Вот и возникает вопрос: зачем рождаются такие... кхм-кхм... существа? 
Все мы едины, – и в последнее время кой-кого буквально «убивает» этот парадокс: в одном лишь удивительном мире – Ангелы и демоны... Почему всё так?.. 



> Иногда я бываю очень злым,но сейчас я просто злой, поэтому на последние посты (считая и Э.Фромма) просто отвечу ....даа (не в смысле согласия).
> Не все-таки Фромм пули отливает. Это надо же быть таким наивным,полное незнание жизни,я сказал бы полнейшее.
> Черт побери, Норд, Рифина, не, ну, я не знаю, пуля на пуле.


 Хм, мне же, наивной, Показалось, что Эрих Фромм, – редкий, зоркий любомудр – ведь более меткого, точного определения того, что есть здравая природная Любовь (а не сухие, резкие, печальные отношения в духе плохо-завуалированного BDSM) мне ещё до этого встречать не приходилось.

----------


## Герда

> Если нет рядом иной близкой души (а в перспективе и своих желанных сорванцов), – эрудиция тщетна, совершенно напрасна...
> 
> Совершенствование... Но ведь все мы самосовершенствуемся Для Кого-то, – иначе, живи все мы на неком необитаемом острове в одиночку – зачем же, право, было бы нам заниматься собой, – если всё это занятие, увы, подлинно неспособно принести ни малейшего удовольствия, радости, никому, кроме нас?.. 
> 
>  Социофобия, – боязнь соприкасаться с иными людьми – а сфера занятости, о которой я всегда мечтала (вертолётчица, первый пилот, штурман океанского корабля) тесно связанна с пребыванием именно в среде иных людей...


 Задержусь на этих трёх моментах.

1.Перспектива иметь сорванцов, вполне реальная и без нахождения близкой души рядом. При наличае физического здоровья.

2.Совешенствуются в первую очередь для себя, а не для  того, что бы сразить кого-то наповал.

3. Провессии конечно экзотические, но почему бы и нет.. 
Социофобия, ну считай себя иноплонетянкой на Земле, где каноны красоты другие.

----------


## Unity

> Задержусь на этих трёх моментах.
> 
> 1.Перспектива иметь сорванцов, вполне реальная и без нахождения близкой души рядом. При наличае физического здоровья.
> 
> 2.Совешенствуются в первую очередь для себя, а не для  того, что бы сразить кого-то наповал.
> 
> 3. Провессии конечно экзотические, но почему бы и нет.. 
> Социофобия, ну считай себя иноплонетянкой на Земле, где каноны красоты другие.


 1. Да, бесспорно, это так, – но всё же... несколько «не то». Дети важны лишь в качестве, – не ставлю целью как-либо обидеть или задеть людей, считающих иначе – своего рода «Дополнения» к здравым отношениям меж двумя (законными ли, гражданскими, – несущественно)... 
Ребёнок, – это своеобразная кульминация в отношениях  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  – одна из многих, – и новому человеческому существу очень важно произрастать Именно в Полной Семье, а не с матерью-одиночкой либо одним лишь отцом или одним из родителей и чуждой душой (мачехой/отчимом).  :Embarrassment: 
2. Хм, безмерно удивлена, всегда почему-то считала Иначе. Совершенствоваться лишь для самой себя, – неинтересно как по мне... Бесполезно... Благо, – когда хорошо кому-то ещё – и саморазвитие, рост, – это одна из возможностей порадовать кого-то на стороне.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
3. Правда-правда, уже много лет считаю себя таковой, – и это ужасно, больно... Зачем Здесь я?.. Это Эдем, населённый ангелами, – лишняя я в нём – равно как и «чужие на этом празднике жизни» и все те, Такие, как я, столь несовершенные...  :Frown:

----------


## Игорёк

Unity, подписываюсь под каждым словом, будь я мудрее и старше, точно также бы наверно написал )

----------


## Unity

*Игорёк*, – Ты Уже Старше Своей злосчастной визави – во всех отношениях...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Герда

Unity, Игорёк, у меня стойкое ощущение, что вы нашли друг друга.)
 Во всяком случае очень близки духовно.
Вам хорошо вдвоём и интересно. Когда есть духовное родство, то внешность уже уходит на второй план.)

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Да, неконструктивно, это так... Но жизнь Любого инвалида, – будь он незряч, лишен слуха либо прекрасного облика – в любом случае Неконструктивна, – как для общества – так и для самой увечной души...


 Девушка Вы, вроде, здравомыслящая - откуда такая категоричность и безапелляционность? А самое главное - неистинность цитируемого суждения?)) Я - инвалид, и моя жизнь очень даже конструктивна, наполнена смыслом (да и чем черт не шутит - может, и предназначеньем?)) ) При увечном теле очень даже здоровые и красивые дУши! Ах, да, я же в существование Души не верю!)) Короче, очень приличное содержание.
Мне кажется, Вам надо выйти за пределы своего кокона. Вы слишком за него дЕржитесь.

----------


## Игорёк

> *Игорёк*, – Ты Уже Старше Своей злосчастной визави – во всех отношениях...


 Ога, видел твое сообщение в теме про возраст.. Удивился, думал тебе где-то под 40.. Но теперь (почувствовав себя старше и опытнее) могу сказать что в 21 год очень сложно расценить жизнь и самооценку. Возможно все не так ужасно как ты считаешь сейчас. Просто ты писала так, как буд-то у тебя огромный жизненный опыт за плечами, и все твои выводы уже давно сформировались (это подавалось именно так. Например - "Всю жизнь я искала отношений, но так и не смогла найти" - слова 50-ти летней старой девы )). Но я считаю что в 21 год просто физически невозможно дать адекватную оценку происходящему. Я только сейчас (в 27) понимаю насколько я глуп. Не знаю твой диагноз, но то что ты так молода обнадеживает, перспективы есть и очень большие..

----------


## Игорёк

> Unity, Игорёк, у меня стойкое ощущение, что вы нашли друг друга.)
>  Во всяком случае очень близки духовно.
> Вам хорошо вдвоём и интересно. Когда есть духовное родство, то внешность уже уходит на второй план.)


 К сожалению игнорируют в личке ) всё банально )

----------


## Unity

> Unity, Игорёк, у меня стойкое ощущение, что вы нашли друг друга.)
> Во всяком случае очень близки духовно.
> Вам хорошо вдвоём и интересно. Когда есть духовное родство, то внешность уже уходит на второй план.)


 Не имела чести быть знакомой с *Игорем*... Да и Ему вряд ли бы пригодилась Такая знакомка...  :Smile: 



> Девушка Вы, вроде, здравомыслящая - откуда такая категоричность и безапелляционность? А самое главное - неистинность цитируемого суждения?)) Я - инвалид, и моя жизнь очень даже конструктивна, наполнена смыслом (да и чем черт не шутит - может, и предназначеньем?)) ) При увечном теле очень даже здоровые и красивые дУши! Ах, да, я же в существование Души не верю!)) Короче, очень приличное содержание.
> Мне кажется, Вам надо выйти за пределы своего кокона. Вы слишком за него дЕржитесь.


 Sorry, ни в коем случае не ставила целью кого-либо обидеть, – так, сорвалось – ведь «на лету» под «инвалидом» подразумевала именно себя и прочих дисморфо-/социофобов, что, к сожалению, практически неспособны жить здравой, естественной жизнью В Обществе, среди других людей, – а это уже, как ни крути, Патология.  :Embarrassment:  Под автоматным стволом нас не вытянешь в мир, – а время не ждёт – возраст, увы, не прибавляет козырей...   :Frown:

----------


## Игорёк

> Да и Ему вряд ли бы пригодилась Такая знакомка...


 Знакомки всякие нужны )

----------


## Bear20121

> Знакомки всякие нужны )


 Знакомки всякие важны! 

___________________________

Что касается *дисморфо*/*социо*/и прочих дочерей Фобоса: 


> При правильном подходе фобии излечимы в 92-93% случаев


  Думаю стоит попробывать побороться c этими "прокажёнными" фобиями

----------


## Игорёк

Надо избавляться от причин этих фобий, а не от самих фобий. фибии это следствие каких-то проблем.. избавляясь от проблем, мы автоматически избавляемся и от фобий. Не сразу конечно, не моментально, но работа над ними будет более продуктивной, кограз тогда и можно говорить про 92-93% успеха..

----------


## Unity

> Знакомки всякие важны! 
> 
> ___________________________
> 
> Что касается *дисморфо*/*социо*/и прочих дочерей Фобоса:  Думаю стоит попробывать побороться c этими "прокажёнными" фобиями


 Основной вопрос всей моей жизни... 
Смогу ли выйти на улицу без паранджи или пейнтбольной маски...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bear20121

> Надо избавляться от причин этих фобий, а следовательно и от самих фобий.


 FIXED  :Wink:  А в остальном я полностью с тобой согласен!

----------


## Bear20121

> Основной вопрос всей моей жизни... 
> Смогу ли выйти на улицу без паранджи или пейнтбольной маски...


 Перестроив своё сознание ----> Избавишься от фобий ----> + Психосоматика сделает своё дело ("здоровый дух <=> здоровое тёло") ---> И будет тебе "счастье без купюр"


*p.s.* Чувство юмора присутствует ---> ещё не всё потерянно

----------


## Игорёк

Избавится от фобий и решить проблему - разные вещи. Да, жить будет проще, но это многое не решит. У меня на то есть примеры из личного опыта. В фобиях все-таки есть и положительные стороны, об этом тоже нельзя забывать, они могут стимулировать работу над собой, заставлять бороться, т.е. рости.. Главное это не позволить им сломать себя, а это уже вопрос силы характера, и сложность решения той или иной проблемы.

----------


## Bear20121

> Избавится от фобий и решить проблему - разные вещи. Да, жить будет проще, но это многое не решит. У меня на то есть примеры из личного опыта. В фобиях все-таки есть и положительные стороны, об этом тоже нельзя забывать, они могут стимулировать работу над собой, заставлять бороться, т.е. рости.. Главное это не позволить им сломать себя, а это уже вопрос силы характера, и сложность решения той или иной проблемы.


 Согласен, но тут просто следует разграничивать фобии (навязчивые страхи) и обычные страхи, в том числе благосклонно влияющие на человека.




> "Навязчивые страхи (фобии ) – интенсивная и непреодолимая боязнь, охватывающая больного, несмотря на понимание ее бессмысленности и попытки с ней справиться."
>  Так что как ни странно, многие проявляющиеся в жизни человека страхи на самом деле фобиями не являются. Потому что ключевые слова в этом определении – "охватывающая больного".
>  По сути фобия – разновидность невроза. И неверно любые страхи, даже самые внешне нелепые, априори называть ФОБИЯМИ. Даже если вы боитесь вроде бы не грозящих вам ничем вещей или явлений – и то это не фобия в полном смысле этого слова. Даже страх темноты – не фобия! Страх еще чего угодно – не фобия! Но при одном условии – если этот ваш страх не довлеет надо всей вашей жизнью, не влияет тотально на любые ваши решения, не ведет вас по жизни, как по трамвайным рельсам…
>  Ведь будь у вас какая-нибудь "фобия трансформаторных будок" – вы бы на улицу не вышли никогда: ведь вдруг там эта будка встретится! Будь у вас именно фобия темноты – вы бы не смогли находиться ни в какой полутемной комнате, вы спали бы только при ярком свете, вы бы не смогли ночью ездить на машине! Вам бы не удалось в этом случае спастись от страха, включив фары … Так что в жизни человека вполне могут быть какие-то эпизодические страхи (или скажем так – опасения, что-то пугающее), но это не фобии.
>  Но тогда почему такие страхи могут возникать?


 *Продолжение...*

----------


## харе кришна

> Согласен, но тут просто следует разграничивать фобии (навязчивые страхи) и обычные страхи, в том числе благосклонно влияющие на человека.
> 
> 
> *Продолжение...*


 
фобии это наверно психические проблемы ,если например панический страх высоты,то в предыдущих жизнях ты разбился с большой высоты..то же самое если человек боится воды,то был утопленником,в тонком теле остаются все эти впечатления ,на санскрите они называются САМСКАРЫ !! но есть и другие отклонения ,например синдром НАПОЛЕОНА и прочие ужасы !! аюрведа утрвеждает что в 85 % случаев психические болезни связаны с поселением в тонком теле (ауре) различных тонкого плана демоничных сущностей !! они поселяются если у человека слабое биополе ,слабая защита !! биополе слабеет от греховной деятельности..например алкоголь !! после каждой пьянки в тонком теле образуются уязвимые места,дыры,через которые та или иная сущность может входить в тело и брать его под контроль,например маньяки,шизофреники,делят свои тела с другими существами,которые побуждают их совершать различные поступки выходящие за рамки адекватности !!! У тех у кого фобия лучшим средством окажутся молитвы или мантры !! как они действуют ?? с материальной точки зрения если объяснять,то есть такой доказанный факт,что вода живая,если ей говорить приятные слова например ЛЮБОВЬ,БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ она тут же реагирует и кристалики воды принимают определённую форму..слова несущие позитив формируют кристалики красивой формы..но например если сказать ДУРАК,или гитлер .то кристалы принимают уродливую форму .. и вода несёт информацию,даже выпивая такую воду можно влиять на своё состояние !!,но нет смысла пить такую воду,потому что человеческое тело состоит на 80% из воды ,поэтому можно менять воду внутри себя ,определённые мысли так же влияют на воду внутри тела !! мантра 
ХАРЕ КРИШНА ХАРЕ КРИШНА
КРИШНА КРИШНА ХАРЕ ХАРЕ
ХАРЕ РАМА ХАРЕ РАМА
РАМА РАМА ХАРЕ ХАРЕ
по уровню воздействия превосходит все мантры и начинает действовать мгновенно 
я в этом убедился на собственном опыте..кто не верит ,ПРОВЕРЬТЕ !!

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Sorry, ни в коем случае не ставила целью кого-либо обидеть, – так, сорвалось – ведь «на лету» под «инвалидом» подразумевала именно себя и прочих дисморфо-/социофобов, что, к сожалению, практически неспособны жить здравой, естественной жизнью В Обществе, среди других людей, – а это уже, как ни крути, Патология.  Под автоматным стволом нас не вытянешь в мир, – а время не ждёт – возраст, увы, не прибавляет козырей...


 Я не обижаюсь практически никогда: умные не обижаются, а делают выводы)) Главным словом в моей фразе было "неистинность", а не "безапелляционность" - согласитесь, другой акцент. Да и сам ответ был направлен на то, чтобы показать Вам жизнь с другой стороны.
Подать реплику на Вашу фразу меня побудило вот это высказывание: "возраст, увы, не прибавляет козырей". С высоты своего возраста уверяю, что возраст подкидывает даже джокера: мудрость, терпимость, понимание, опыт.

----------


## Bear20121

> ХАРЕ КРИШНА ХАРЕ КРИШНА
> КРИШНА КРИШНА ХАРЕ ХАРЕ
> ХАРЕ РАМА ХАРЕ РАМА
> РАМА РАМА ХАРЕ ХАРЕ


 Кришнаиты детектед    А хотя...каждому своё (просто на "ином языке")

----------


## Игорёк

а помойму всё намного проще. фобии образуются от каких-то неприятных ситуации, от страхов прошлого. Я вот например боюсь сказать кому-то что-то против, потому что подсознательно боюсь быть побитым, из-за своей физической слабости. Поскольку уже неоднократно был бит. Не могу разговаривать с женщинами, потому что знаю что непривлекателен как мужчина. не хочу их смущать, и в очередной раз ронять самооценку. От сюда и фобии, дисмор,социо и остальные аналоги..
Если бы я падал с высоты, калечился, то вероятно бы стал бояться этой высоты. Если бы обжигался огнем, то боялся бы огня. А так меня бил социум - от этого и социофобия (страх быть униженным и не иметь возможности ответить, ко всему прочему я еще и тормоз (медленно соображаю). Много раз был отвергнут женщинами - сформировалась дисморфобия. Все очевидно.
если человек сам не может понять причину своих страхов, то тогда действительно ему необхомо помочь квалифицированно. Если же причины фобии очевидны, то надо искать пути для решения проблем, которые сформировали эти фобии.

----------


## Bear20121

С одной стороны всё просто, но с другой совсем и нет. 

(на примере социофобии) 

Некоторые люди по природе своей застенчивы/стеснительны/интровертны, но при этом ставят себе диагноз  "социофобия", которого у них просто-напросто нет, и борятся совсем не с теми причинами, хотя и считают их "очевидными"....советую перечитать следующие статьи про  Социофобию и Дисморфофобию. 

(обрати внимание на все тонкости и нюансы)

----------


## Failure

> ...Надо избавляться от причин этих фобий, а не от самих фобий. фибии это следствие каких-то проблем... В фобиях все-таки есть и положительные стороны, об этом тоже нельзя забывать, они могут стимулировать работу над собой...


 А ведь точно! У меня по этому поводу сразу возникла теория...
Фобии и пр. комплексы подобны *симптомам* какого-то психологического нездоровья. Т.е. это не "болезнь" сама по себе, а лишь реакция психики на какие-то скрытые проблемы. 

Как, например, кашель или высокая температура - это не сама болезнь, а симптомы простудного заболевания, которые являются защитной реакцией организма. Кашель нам позволяет отхаркивать из бронхов слизь, высокая температура активизирует иммунную защиту...

Точно так же, наверное, фобии нас от чего-нибудь реально защищают, и в этом их благо. Однако жить с фобиями неудобно, а главное - они сигнализируют о каком-то неблагополучии. И точно так же, как в случае с телесными болезнями, избавляться надо не от симптомов, а  от причины нездоровья.

----------


## Игорёк

"Фобии и пр. комплексы подобны симптомам какого-то психологического нездоровья."

Имеено это я имел ввиду. Только со временем эта "защитная реакция" превращается в хронический недуг, на подсознание, который может проявляться даже казалось бы там, где опасности то и нет толком.
надо имеено проанализировать внутри себя какие именно недостатки вызывают эти страхи, и бороться с ними (с недостатками, а не со страхами от них).
 Фобию можно расценить и как положительный сигнал, для начала действий.. Вот например взять 2х женщин, весом 150 кг. Одна комплексует, вторая нет. Второй женщине будет легче жить, она будет свободна от комплексов, может вполне нормально существовать в социуме. Но что ей это даст ? только покой в толпе, стабильность эмоций и всё. Личную жизнь наладить она не сможет, родить детей(покрайней мере здоровых) также не получится. Так или иначе ее жизнь с годами потеряет смысл. А первая женщина будет работать над собой, попробует диеты, займется спортом, будет искать братьев по несчастью, и в конечном итоге добьется результата, выйдет замуж, родит детей и будет жить счасливо, продолжая совершенстваться..

----------


## Каин

Да,Игорек, мысль твоя,просто Failure красиво ее оформила.
Дельная мысль.

----------


## Bear20121

Чёрт, да вам пора докторские по психотерапии защищать, а вы тут на форуме сидите  :Frown: 
Нет, серьёзно! Гипотеза о том что "Фобии и пр. комплексы подобны симптомам какого-то психологического нездоровья." - очень хороша, осталось только подтвердить её на практике!!!

______________________




> *Комплексы* – это внутренние ограничители, которые мешают нам добиваться того, чего мы могли бы достигнуть, если бы больше верили в себя. Они похожи на знак «стоп!», ограничивают наши возможности и забирают силы. «Все равно у меня ничего не получится, я ведь… (толстая, стареющая, с 3 детьми, с прыщами и т.д. до бесконечности)». Но даже если человек решил с ними бороться, оказывается, что они обладают необычайной стойкостью, и потребуется немало времени, пока с ними можно будет справиться. Психологический комплекс – это ошибочное представление человека о своих физических или психологических недостатках, их преувеличение, сопровождающееся глубокими и, как правило, скрываемыми от посторонних людей переживаниями.


 ---> пример с двумя женщинами не совсем корректен. По сути, всё будет наоборот: та что комплексует - опустит руки (если только ей не помогут со стороны), а та что не комплексует, найдет конструктивное приминение своему весу или скорее всего похудеет, при желании родить здоровых детей/поднятся по карьерной лестнице/и т.д...

----------


## Игорёк

> ---> пример с двумя женщинами не совсем корректен. По сути, всё будет наоборот: та что комплексует - опустит руки (если только ей не помогут со стороны), а та что не комплексует, найдет приминение своему весу или скорее всего похудеет. при желании родить здоровых детей/поднятся по карьерной лестнице/и т.д..


 Может быть и так, это только один из вариантов. Я хотел сказать что у фобии тоже могут быть положительные стороны, если к ней правильно отнестись. Просто как правильно сказано - основная масса опускает руки. Лишь немногим удается извлечь из этого пользу. ходить далеко не надо - на форуме куча таких людей, да и сам я такой.. 

каин,



> Да,Игорек, мысль твоя,просто Failure красиво ее оформила.
> Дельная мысль.


  согласен, оратор из меня неахти )

----------


## Bear20121

> Я хотел сказать что у фобии тоже могут быть положительные стороны, если к ней правильно отнестись. Просто как правильно сказано - основная масса опускает руки. Лишь немногим удается извлечь из этого пользу. ходить далеко не надо - на форуме куча таких людей, да и сам я такой..


 Так и я не отрицаю того что у фобий и страхов есть положительные стороны, но коли большинство людей пасуют, оказавшись с ними (страхами и фобиями) лицом к лицу + окунаются в омут суицидальных мыслей, и воообще не видят ничего положительного ---> вывод напрашивается сам: надеяться на эти "положительные стороны" нецелесообразно, а помощь со стороны (будь то эмоциональная/психологическая/физическая поддержка) в таком случае просто необходима!!!
Поправте меня, коли в моих рассуждениях закралась какая-либо ошибка 




> согласен, оратор из меня неахти )


 А мне нравится как ты выражаешь свои мысли: честно и прямолинейно! Считаю это главным, а остальное приложиться со временем/опытом  :Wink: 

___________________

Чёрт, вторые сутки уже не сплю...пойти что ли мантру, так любезно предоложенную *харей кришной*, поюзать

----------


## Игорёк

> Поправте меня, коли в моих рассуждениях закралась какая-либо ошибка


 Нечего поправлять, все верно. Я вот как раз за этим сюда и пришел, потому что понял что из своей жопы одному мне не выбраться.

----------


## Bear20121

> Нечего поправлять, все верно. Я вот как раз за этим сюда и пришел, потому что понял что из своей жопы одному мне не выбраться.


 Ок, тогда буду переходить в твою тему  :Wink:

----------


## Unity

> если это последствия гормонального нарушения, то может пройти к 30 годам, но нельзя усугублять состояние кожи алкоголем и куревом


 Ну, спасибо, миледи, Вы меня так «порадовали и утешили», – ни в сказке сказать, ни пером не описать...
Жди, ожидай ещё «каких-нибудь» 8-9 лет, – и всё пройдёт, «как рукой снимет»... Что ж, ещё раз: спасибо, очень Вас благодарю... Да, действительно, – всего ничего – всего-то без малого десятилетие, – «море свободного времени» – наверное, стоит немедля направить его на увлечения/хобби/науку/образование/саморазвитие... Зачем же время зря терять... 
Ах, если бы только могли Вы понять: что значит, – наблюдать, как твои Здравые, Прекрасные сверстники познают любовь с шестого класса школы, с возраста 13-14 лет – а ты всё Вынуждена Надеться, всё Вынуждена Ожидать, что лет этак через десять, быть может, сможешь, наконец, обрести человеческий облик, Нормальное лицо... 
8-9-10 Лет... 
Однако ныне даже свой век в 21 год кажется мне чем-то Чу-у-удовищно До-о-олгим... И перспективы прожить Так ещё хотя бы несколько лет, – эта та, вероятно, Основная Причина, по которой отсутствует какое-либо желание «бороться за свою жизнь» – ведь в любом случае в этой «жизни» не будет ничего, расцениваемого мною как То, чего ради Стоит Жить... 



> Тут все зависит от того, что человеку нужно. Ведь далеко не каждый ищет любовь. Есть люди для которых гораздо важнее работа, наука, для кого-то религия, для кого то помощь другим. Например для человека, которому пусть и не безразлична любовь, но занимает все же меньше места, нежели добиться удачи в науке, может совсем и не понадобиться внешность. И для него это не будет проблемой, а всего лишь дискомфортом, но это не будет мешать ему в достижении успеха. Ну а вот если человеку нужна только любовь. Его не интересует наука, работа и все остальное. Они имеют определенное положение в его жизни, но не являются центральными.


 Любому человеку, наверное, нужно всего лишь «простое» человечье счастье, – осознание того, Что Всё В Твоей Жизни Идёт Хорошо – Собственное Понимание этого, а не в соответствии с Тем, что «стоит считать “счастьем”» по мнению глубокоуважаемого, премудрого, «просветлённого» господина Эриха Фромма (своего рода «проповедника Веры» от Науки, новоявленного «гуру» для тех, что самостоятельно, сами, увы, к сожалению, неспособны разобраться со своей собственной жизнью и им для этого необходима помощь Мастера, Магистра, Учителя со стороны)...
Не ведаю, право, – быть может, виной всему мои «молодые года» и «полнейшее отсутствие жизненного опыта» – но мне почему-то умопомрачительно сложно вообще представить себе людей, для которых работа, тот или иной сложные комплекс бессмысленных телодвижений, может быть Важнее, чем любовь; взаимодействие с иным величественным человеческим существом... 
Да, быть может, для тех, чья Любовь, – исключительно научные исследования – наличие/отсутствие идеалистического облика и не имеет никакого ключевого значения, – однако есть, к сожалению, в мире и те, для кого одна лишь сухая наука без любви кажется чем-то абсолютно Безжизненным... 
Нет, меня не «не интересует» «наука, работа и всё остальное», – нет, напротив, всё это крайне любопытно мне, очень важно – заниматься тем, о чём всегда всего лишь мечтала (изучать психологию в ВУЗе, например); делать то, о чём прежде видела всего только сны (пилотировать Ми-8, Robinson R22/R44 иль Bell-207 [каждый раз, когда в небесах Вы вновь видите геликоптер, величайшее достижение инженерного гения человечества, скорее всего, это машина одной из наиболее распространённых в наших краях моделей]); любить кого-либо, копить средства на своё жильё, переезд, ремонт, обустройство детской... Всё это очень важно, бесспорно, – но всё это кажется совершенно бессмысленным – если ты выглядишь, словно жертва средневековой бубонной чумы... В таком виде элементарно стыдно вообще попадаться кому-либо на глаза, – не говоря уж о добровольном пребывании в коллективе сверстников в универе, например; на работе, соприкасаясь вживую с иными людьми... Стыдно, совестно, зазорно... Преступление: выглядеть так... Быть Такой...

----------


## Unity

> Всю свою жизнь, я не имел никакой цели. Меня не интересовала ни одна из наук, мне было абсолютно безразлично кем работать, у меня не было целей, стремлений, амбиций.


 Забавно, Ваша скромная знакомка, напротив, в детстве обожала ставить пред собой цели и мечтать, – поступить в Кировоградское вертолётное училище, например (даже зрение с детства берегла, ведь для лётного состава оно особенно важно, TV предпочитала именно книги); любой ценой выяснить для себя, что есть человеческий разум, сознание; научиться помогать душевнобольным, которых держат в клетях, в заключении, словно преступников, – хотя они не совершили ничего противозаконного кроме того, что видят мир в своём, особенном «спектре» и цвете... Вот только в какой-то момент я поняла, что, будучи чучелом, несовершенным существом, – крайне неприятно Быть Среди Иных Людей... Да и им неприятно, стоит полагать, видеть с собой Нечто неидеальное, не радующее глаз... Так и полетело всё в тартары... Все прежние цели Обесценились, амбиции рассеялись словно мираж, работа (какая угодно вообще перестала казаться осмысленной)...



> Я создал свой маленький уголок, театр, где развлекался манипулированием небольшого количества моих знакомых. Смотрел на их реакцию в том или ином случае. Экспериментировал.


 А Вам никогда при этом не казалось, что Вы занимаетесь чем-то аморальным, бесчеловечным, ужасным? Другой человек, – не игрушка, имхо... 



> И... Все было так пока я не понял, что действительно люблю. [...] В моей жизни до этого, не было любви. [...] Я понял тех людей, что раньше ненавидел. [...] Я начал жить. Все это я веду к тому, что для кого-то любовь может и не имеет особого значения, такого как ей придают другие. Но это их взгляд на вещи и для них это более чем важно.


 Именно это Unity и пытается «донести», – нет в жизни Ничего, что могло бы быть Выше Любви. Ни-че-го, – все мы, рано ли, поздно, это осознаём – и если это осознание приходит вместе с пониманием, что неприглядные особи не востребованы эволюцией, отметаются естественным отбором, – это так страшно... Это и провоцирует мечты о саморазрушении, смерти, – ведь если То, чего ради все мы и приходим на свет, Недоступно – в таком случае, – чего ради продолжать своё существование?.. Ничто не сможет Подменить любви, – ни учёба, ни карьера, ни тщетные хобби, ни философия, поиск ответов на древнейшие вопросы, издавна будоражащие умы человечества... Ничто... 



> Не в цене в нашем мире духовное совершенство.


 Нет, ну что Вы, – оно Всегда В Цене – иной вопрос, что «спрос» нынче на совсем иные «ценности»... Вроде богатства, красоты, власти, влияния... В общем, – каждый выбирает по себе... 
Я же усматриваю во Вселенной всего лишь Одну Настоящую Ценность, отношения, – иное – всего лишь тщетная мышиная возня «взрослых детей», имхо... 



> Хм, а мне вот всегда нравились девушки со странностями и отклонениями (как во внешности, так и во всём остальном). Некоторое время я считал себя страшным извращенцем и ошибкой природы, но с появлением интернета, пообщавщись со многими людьми на форумах и в соцсетях, понял: я не один такой! Да и извращением это назвать нельзя...скорее просто "дело вкуса". 
> Unity, тебе просто нужно найти такого человека, который примет тебя такую какая ты есть!


 Хи, меня также издавна привлекали-притягивали именно уникальные, бесподобные, самобытные люди, – вроде Мерилина Менсона, всяческих metal|electro|gothic исполнителей, леди Гаги и прочих «фриков от искусства». С юных лет упивалась исследованиями молодёжных субкультур, в коих на первом месте стоит именно раскрытие своего уникального, неповторимого потенциала, сокрытого в каждом из нас... Те же панки, эмо, готы, – многими нелюбимые и неуважаемые – меня же всё это всегда буквально сводило с ума, – такая игривость, дерзость, фривольность в мире «серых однотипных, шаблонно-однообразных людей», упакованных в свои унылые «модные униформы»... 
Однако, – ошибкой Природы я всё же всё ещё почитаю себя – даже рассматривая себя сквозь призму субкультур. Подурачиться в молодости, – легко – однако далее всё же Приходится Взрослеть, – белый грим, маскирующий несовершенную кожу, таки приходиться смывать... 
Уверовать в саму возможность того, что кто-либо когда-либо сможет принять меня такой, коей есть я, увы, очень сложно... Всему есть пределы, – есть природная экстравагантность облика, естественная особенность, придающая «изюминку» образу, некая изысканность – и есть Уродство...

----------


## Unity

> Сообщение от Nord
> 
> Любовь начинается с самого себя - полюби себя такой, какая есть. Ты же помнишь - все мы Едины.


 Любят... глазами... Все люди, а не только одни лишь мужчины, увы... Как можно испытывать любовь к чему-то омерзительному, дисгармоничному, неприглядному? 
Древняя проблема, ненависть к себе... Ладно бы, одну Вашу визави «скосила эта напасть» и привела меня к гибели, медленному болезненному саморазрушению, – но нет, нас Таких в мире, прячущихся, словно партизаны на оккупированной противником территории, в своих тёмных углах, – сотни, тысячи... Вот и возникает вполне закономерный вопрос: зачем Природа сотворила нас? Таких?.. 
В плане естественного отбора, – мы в пролёте – сразу же, «по умолчанию»... Никто полюбить таких созданий не сможет, – разве что слепой – тогда зачем мы существуем вообще? Для науки, работы, карьеры? Но что всё это стоит без любви?.. 



> Поняв и приняв Бога (реальность) "как есть", т.е.: 
> карающего за деструктивные поступки и благословляющего за конструктивные, 
> ненавидящего и любящего одновременно, дарующего и отбирающего, и в любом 
> случае правого (нейтрального) - ты ощутишь реальное умиротворение! 
> 
> Только это не произойдёт мгновенно (как ты изобразил в сарказме), 
> весь процесс преображения займёт время и потребует затраты твоих сил...
> Творческих сил...(«Дорогу осилит идущий»)
> 
> Желаю тебе успехов на этом пути!


 Ok, допустим, умиротворение... Что далее? Тогда зачем жить дальше?.. Дабы проповедовать другим, что жить можно иначе, не терзая своей души, жить можно в гармонии с самой собой и другими людьми? Но кто поверит?.. Реально для нас всех лишь то, что сами мы пережили и прочувствовали на своём собственном опыте, – и чуждые слова (тем более, если они повествуют о чём-то «невероятном» с нашей точки зрения) Всегда воспринимаются Скептически... 



> Bear20121,никогда я такого бога не приму.


 Хм, можно не принимать Такого «бога», – ибо это вообще очень смутная, размытая, туманная категория – но можно принять Такую Природу, Вселенную, абсолют, реальность, бытиё. Всё в действительности обстоит именно так, – сама действительность «…Карает нас за деструктивные поступки и благословляет за конструктивные»... Никаких противоречий здесь нет, как по мне, – во что бы Вы ни веровали – либо не верили ни во что вообще. 
Да, нет Бога, Зевса, Юпитера, Аллаха, Кришны, субстанции Дао, – но есть вполне реальная Природа, действующая согласно высказанным *Bear’ом 20121* концепциям, «правилам». Природе плевать на нас, – хотя все мы – частицы её, – просто дабы Выжить в ней, стоит вести себя Определённым Образом – и постичь его можно как на своём реальном опыте, «набивая синяки», – так и посредством религий – Итог, убеждена, будет всего лишь Один, независимо от религии, Вами исповедуемой – или даже если Вы закоренелый, убеждённый атеист или «итсист» (новомодное веянье, подробнее в Википедии, статья Итсизм). 



> Я раньше тоже был наивным мальчиком и верил в Бога,но сейчас я повзрослел и поумнел.


 И «верить “в бога”» перестали, стоит полагать?.. 
Тем не менее, реальность вокруг всех нас по-прежнему Та, – независимо от того, в чём мы убеждены; невзирая на то, во что мы верим/не веруем. 
Поэтому, – «общим знаменателем», на основе которого могли бы прийти к единому мнению Разумные Люди, стоит полагать, стоит Определить именно Реальность. Без «бога/богов». Без «сверхъестественных сил». Без «воли всевышнего» и фактора «судьбы». Без «религиозной веры». Учитывая современный уровень Научных познаний. Вот и всё. Остальное, – помеха взаимопониманию. 



> >тебе просто нужно найти такого человека
> >просто нужно найти
> >просто
> 
> как же бесит это слово


 Да, в каком-то смысле это так: очень просто и легко воспринимать Другого Человека «как есть», любя, боготворя его, не пытаясь в нём ничего изменить, ничего не исправляя и не подстраивая «под себя». Легко любить, – и практически нереально найти тех, что полюбят Тебя... Да, ужасный парадокс... 



> Имелась в виду совсем не "простота" этого процесса, а его возможность как таковая.


 Призрачная возможность, статистически-маловероятная, к огромнейшему сожалению...

----------


## Игорёк

Unity, действительно 10 лет ждать нецелесообразно, темболее видно как ты истосковалась по любви, даже я не припомню чтоб так страдал в твои года. Жаль конечно что ты не хочешь создавать тему со своей грустной историей, было бы неплохое начало. А как тебе моя идея по поводу поиска знакомых с с аналогичными проблемами, для совместного/взаимного их решения ? интересно твое мнение по этому поводу. И какие выходы ты видишь для себя (помимо су) ?

----------


## Эндер

> А Вам никогда при этом не казалось, что Вы занимаетесь чем-то аморальным, бесчеловечным, ужасным? Другой человек, – не игрушка, имхо...


 В том то и дело, что не казалось, на тот момент. Я не видел в людях - людей. До вышеупомянутого случая. А сейчас я понимаю НАСКОЛЬКО это было мерзко и еще больше подпитываю этим, ненависть к себе.

----------


## Игорёк

Можно списать на юношеский максимализм. Ничего страшного в этом не вижу.

----------


## Эндер

> Забавно, Ваша скромная знакомка, напротив, в детстве обожала ставить пред собой цели и мечтать, – поступить в Кировоградское вертолётное училище, например (даже зрение с детства берегла, ведь для лётного состава оно особенно важно, TV предпочитала именно книги); любой ценой выяснить для себя, что есть человеческий разум, сознание; научиться помогать душевнобольным, которых держат в клетях, в заключении, словно преступников, – хотя они не совершили ничего противозаконного кроме того, что видят мир в своём, особенном «спектре» и цвете... Вот только в какой-то момент я поняла, что, будучи чучелом, несовершенным существом, – крайне неприятно Быть Среди Иных Людей... Да и им неприятно, стоит полагать, видеть с собой Нечто неидеальное, не радующее глаз... Так и полетело всё в тартары... Все прежние цели Обесценились, амбиции рассеялись словно мираж, работа (какая угодно вообще перестала казаться осмысленной)...


 Ну почему напротив. В детстве я как и все о чем то мечтал. Не летать правда. Не позволит зрение. Мне еще в детстве, выбили глаз камнем. После чего я практически лишен зрения на левый глаз. Вот такая замечательная жизнь ))
 "любой ценой выяснить для себя, что есть человеческий разум, сознание; научиться помогать душевнобольным, которых держат в клетях, в заключении, словно преступников, – хотя они не совершили ничего противозаконного кроме того, что видят мир в своём, особенном «спектре» и цвете... "
 Может это и довольно странное желание, но всегда хотел того же. А сейчас... Сейчас все и вправду отошло на задний план. Уже не волнует кем я стану, где буду учиться. Какая разница ? Зарплата и работа получше ? Да зачем мне это, если все равно все это некому будет отдать ? Тоже не хочется ждать десятилетие. При том в моем случае, даже больше 14-15 лет. И при том еще далеко не факт, что все наладится.

----------


## Nord

Все вертится, Unity, вокруг единственного твоего постулата: мне недоступна Любовь.

При этом ни что такое Любовь, ни почему она недоступна, нет четкого понимания.

Любовь, по твоим заявлениям, должна выражаться непременно в приятии зрительного образа. Что интересно, ты тут вскользь говоришь: разве что слепой может полюбить "не образ" - так, словно слепые - это люди второго сорта. Я не морализирую, я лишь показываю, как ты ловко свои же концепции обходишь: все люди, мол, вроде как равны... но как бы вот слепые пусть идут в задницу со своими любовями. Что они могут без глаз!

Или, к примеру, поженились себе два зрячих индивида, а вот один - раз, и попадает в аварию с нехорошими последствиями - перекособенило его всего... - и, опа: "Прости, любимый(ая), но любить тебя как-то больше нет возможности." А как же:  "...И в горе, и в радости"? Или там сноска стоит и маленькими буквами: "*Пока сохраняется товарный вид"?

Я уже говорил неоднократно, что как показывает практика, подавляющее большинство этих зрячих отношений терпят неудачу, потому что они как раз сфокусированы на этом "зрении". Ты говоришь о любви, как о высшей ценности, но тут же выбираешь вариант, у которого нет будущего.

Или сама говоришь, что строить любовь на влюбленности во внешность ущербно, но тут же настаиваешь, что в твоем случае непременно пропуском стоит внешность. Есть хитрое обоснование: мол, пусть не главное внешность, но ведь никто не подойдет. А ведь это недоказанное утверждение, ТЫ САМА поддерживаешь истинность этого утверждения, изолировав себя.

Ты погружена в собственные образы внутреннего мира. Кто все эти "Совершенные и Прекрасные существа", в ряду которых ты ничтожество? Они существуют исключительно в твоей голове - в реальности, люди все без исключения очень неоднозначные, как в плане внешности, так и в плане личностных качеств. Да я больше чем уверен, что обладай ты распрекраснейшей внешностью, ты все равно оказалась бы здесь. Каким образом? Да очень просто, ты создала бы тему: "...Я вот интересуюсь вертолетами, философией, искусственным интеллектом... , а эти похотливые кобели только и думают как бы меня трахнуть! Да что же это за гребаная жизнь?!"

ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЖИЗНЬ - ЭТО ЖИЗНЬ, ее совершенство и несовершенство - всего лишь однобокие оценки человека. Да и потом, что касается социальных феноменов, то мы сами же их и формируем. Социум не сам по себе имеет какие-то качества - это совместное действие составляющих его индивидов.

Еще один важный момент - это приоритезация. Хоть ты тресни, но нельзя свести всю жизнь к тому, что ты считаешь главным - к любви - по крайней мере в той форме, в которой ты ее здесь описываешь. Если говорить о Любви, как о движущей силе жизни, то она не может свестись к индивидуальному переживанию - она должна быть всепроникающей, и она теряет в этом плане всякие индивидуализированные черты, в том числе и акцент на внешности. Всякий думающий человек к этому приходит, потому что его личные переживания любви к этому рано или поздно выводят.

Что делать паре, у которой родился ребенок с "дефектом"? - Бросить умирать это маленькое некрасивое чмо? Что делать с инвалидами? - Уничтожить? Какая от них польза - одно оскорбление эстетическому чувству! Что делать с некрасивыми бомжами? Они, между прочим, часто попадают в эту категорию по собственной глупости и вылезти оттуда либо не пытаются, либо им даже нравится эта их жизнь! - Может быть их надо согнать в резервацию и принудительно социолизировать!?

Что, Unity, делать с этим всем, нам таким любвеобильным и охочим до совершенства? Где же тут любовь?! И что такое тогда вообще любовь??!

Я вовсе никого не склоняю к "высшим ценностям", не корю -  в конце концов это дело каждого в меру своего разумения поступать так, как кажется правильным. Я не занимаюсь проповедями. Но раз уж пошел разговор про логичность, то тут логично будет что называется "либо крестик снять, либо трусы надеть". Таким образом, не стоит и обманывать себя, что ты не можешь приблизится к Любви - полнейшая ерунда! И первое, что надо понять: нельзя любить других, если ты к себе относишься с ненавистью. Как ты будешь относится к тем, кто тоже "не идеален" - то есть ко всем остальным людям? Да так же, как и к себе - ненавидеть! Не веришь? - Посмотри на своих родителей, которые избавились от прыщей, но не избавились от ненависти к "несовершенству".

Что же касается личных переживаний - ты сильно ошибаешься, выдвигая их в качестве абсолютных приоритетов. Я уже говорил - ребенок плачет в детстве из-за пустяковой на взгляд взрослого проблемы не потому, что он вредничает - да эта самая проблема и ЕСТЬ ЕГО ВОПРОС ЖИЗНИ И СМЕРТИ! В самом натуральном виде! Потому что сознание ребенка оперирует в пространстве этого ограниченного круга идей, и в этом пространстве, допустим, поломка любимой игрушки - не игрушечная проблема!!! Ведь он ее ЛЮБИТ! Любит, Unity! Любит! И поэтому на его глазах слезы, а не потому, что он глупый маленький идиот. Но это проходит, и довольно быстро обычно - внимание переключается на другие вещи и жизнь на этом не кончается.

Ты тоже была маленькой, и я был. И мы так же искренне ревели над "ерундовыми" проблемами. И эта "ерундизация" проблем не ограничена детством. Вот у юношей приходит пора созревания и они страсть как переживают, что никак не расстанутся со своей девственностью, все бурлит и клокочет, кто-то там в лидерах, у кого-то там несколько уже девчонок было... - из-за этого кончают жизнь самоубийством!... А годам к 50 обнаруживается, что не столько нет возможности, столько нет желания! Е-мое, то, что было спасу нет каким важным еще пару-тройку десятилетий назад - внезапно перестает тревожить, задевать за живое. Это не импотенция - это потеря приоритета, то, что подстегивалось гормонами, схлынуло, и обнажилась простая истина: ну, секс и секс - и что? То же самое и с твоей "личной" любовью - ее идеальность питает то, что ты ни разу не получила поддых от "любимого" человека, то, что ты ни разу сама не "отшивала" неинтересного (а может и некрасивого - да чего с такими церемониться!) тебе поклонника, то, что ты не столкнулась с тем, что ВНЕЗАПНО любимый человек в быту оказывается ведет себя непонятно тебе, что любимые дети - это порой маленькие дьяволята, доводящие до полного изнеможения, а подрастая, говорят: "Эти козлы (мои родители) не смогли сделать мою жизнь счастливой."

Хватит себя жалеть. Ты ничего действительно важного не лишена. Твои переживания - тоже важная часть, но ты уже достаточно взрослая девочка, чтобы понять простую и незатейливую вещь: игрушки ломаются. Это знание и делает человека - человеком,  учит уважению к тому, что имеешь, учит творчеству. Учит Любви. Учит жить сейчас, а не когда-нибудь, когда появится то, что никогда не появится. Да и твою "игрушку" еще можно починить, если наконец перестать плакать и заняться ремонтом. 

В конце-то концов важно не то, что она не станет идеальной, а то, что она - любимая.

----------


## Bear20121

> Те же _панки, эмо, готы_, – многими нелюбимые и неуважаемые – меня же всё это всегда буквально сводило с ума, – такая игривость, дерзость, фривольность в мире «серых однотипных, шаблонно-однообразных людей», упакованных в свои унылые «модные униформы»...Однако, – ошибкой Природы я всё же всё ещё почитаю себя – даже рассматривая себя сквозь призму субкультур. Подурачиться в молодости, – легко – однако далее всё же Приходится Взрослеть, – белый грим, маскирующий несовершенную кожу, таки приходиться смывать...


 В своё время был дико повёрнут на всём этом + успел побывать в каждой из этих "тусовок" и некоторых "сектах" (куда только не заводят поиски "себя" в пубертатном периоде  :Smile: ) От тех времён у меня осталось только страстное увлечение музыкой, без всего "наносного".




> Всему есть пределы, – есть природная экстравагантность облика, естественная особенность, придающая «изюминку» образу, некая изысканность – и есть Уродство...


 Всё относительно (ведь объективного восприятия не бывает)! Что для одного "изюминка" (например конопушки), для другого Уродство! Если твоё "уродство" (временное, насколько я понял) чем-то похоже на конопушки, многие (в том числе и я) считали бы это изюминкой  :Embarrassment:  




> Ok, допустим, умиротворение... Что далее? Тогда зачем жить дальше?.. Дабы проповедовать другим, что жить можно иначе, не терзая своей души, жить можно в гармонии с самой собой и другими людьми? Но кто поверит?.. Реально для нас всех лишь то, что сами мы пережили и прочувствовали на своём собственном опыте, – и чуждые слова (тем более, если они повествуют о чём-то «невероятном» с нашей точки зрения) Всегда воспринимаются Скептически...


 «Умиротворение - это особая энергия, которая преображает умы и сердца людей. В умиротворении все звуки - музыка. Легко, красиво и естественно живет тот, кто умиротворен.» Быть умиротворённым = быть просвещённым. Проповедовать ессесно никто не призывает, просто жизнь станет направленной в конструктивное русло, а поступки будут проповедовать в большей степени, чем слова!




> Всё в действительности обстоит именно так, – сама действительность «…Карает нас за деструктивные поступки и благословляет за конструктивные»... Никаких противоречий здесь нет, как по мне, – во что бы Вы ни веровали – либо не верили ни во что вообще.
> Да, нет Бога, Зевса, Юпитера, Аллаха, Кришны, субстанции Дао, – но есть вполне реальная Природа, действующая согласно высказанным Bear’ом 20121 концепциям, «правилам». Природе плевать на нас, – хотя все мы – частицы её, – просто дабы Выжить в ней, стоит вести себя Определённым Образом – и постичь его можно как на своём реальном опыте, «набивая синяки», – так и посредством религий – Итог, убеждена, будет всего лишь Один, независимо от религии, Вами исповедуемой – или даже если Вы закоренелый, убеждённый атеист или «итсист» (новомодное веянье, подробнее в Википедии, статья Итсизм).


 Ну хоть тут мы сошлись во мнениях   
*p.s.* for me: Бог = Реальность = Природа = Вселенная, но поклоняться ей как минимум иррационально, а вот жить в согласии - вполне возможно! 




> Как можно испытывать любовь к чему-то омерзительному, дисгармоничному, неприглядному?


 
Лично я понимаю, и ты понимаешь, и ещё тысячи людей... (остальные не понимают, а кто то нейтрален) ;3

----------


## Хомосапиенс

На сестру мою похож :Big Grin:

----------


## Bear20121

Везёт же людям  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

> Я не обижаюсь практически никогда: умные не обижаются, а делают выводы)) Главным словом в моей фразе было "неистинность", а не "безапелляционность" - согласитесь, другой акцент. Да и сам ответ был направлен на то, чтобы показать Вам жизнь с другой стороны.
> Подать реплику на Вашу фразу меня побудило вот это высказывание: "возраст, увы, не прибавляет козырей". С высоты своего возраста уверяю, что возраст подкидывает даже джокера: мудрость, терпимость, понимание, опыт.


 Вывод: некоторые существа мыслят иначе, чем мы, основывая свои суждения на своём ином уникальном опыте, благодаря влиянию окружающей их социальной среды, культурных условий... 
То, что мы почитаем «Погрешностями в Их логике» можно использовать для самосовершенствования своей собственной, не так ли? Учиться можно на своих ошибках, – равно как и на чужих – Распознать которые возможно, лишь вспомнив свои собственные аналогичные Промахи в прошлом. 
Да, в некотором смысле, возраст имеет свои определённые преимущества: с каждым новым днём и новой ситуацией понимаешь Больше, нежели в то день, когда впервые, ребёнком, осознала себя Существующей, Живой, – но разве может Опыт «отменить» наше желание Скорее Умереть?



> по уровню воздействия превосходит все мантры и начинает действовать мгновенно
> я в этом убедился на собственном опыте..кто не верит ,ПРОВЕРЬТЕ !!


 «Беззвучная» медитация (например, «виппасана», если не изменяет мне память) по уровню воздействия также превосходит Все мантры и также «начинает действовать мгновенно». Различие заключается лишь в том, что «тихая» медитация останавливает прежде бесконтрольный «процесс размышлений» без применения этой своего рода «ментальной жевательной резинки» для «системы, генерирующей мысль». 



> а помойму всё намного проще. фобии образуются от каких-то неприятных ситуации, от страхов прошлого. Я вот например боюсь сказать кому-то что-то против, потому что подсознательно боюсь быть побитым, из-за своей физической слабости. Поскольку уже неоднократно был бит. Не могу разговаривать с женщинами, потому что знаю что непривлекателен как мужчина. не хочу их смущать, и в очередной раз ронять самооценку. От сюда и фобии, дисмор,социо и остальные аналоги..


 Та же история, к сожалению... Зачем попадаться на глаза всем тем, кому мы доподлинно не сможем понравиться и, даже более того, Смутить одним лишь фактом попадания в поле зрение?.. 



> Если бы я падал с высоты, калечился, то вероятно бы стал бояться этой высоты. Если бы обжигался огнем, то боялся бы огня. А так меня бил социум - от этого и социофобия (страх быть униженным и не иметь возможности ответить, ко всему прочему я еще и тормоз (медленно соображаю). Много раз был отвергнут женщинами - сформировалась дисморфобия. Все очевидно.


 Обожжешься на молоке, – станешь и на воду дуть, как гласит пословица...  



> если человек сам не может понять причину своих страхов, то тогда действительно ему необхомо помочь квалифицированно. Если же причины фобии очевидны, то надо искать пути для решения проблем, которые сформировали эти фобии.


 А Тебе никогда не казалось, что существуют определённые факторы, причины и обстоятельства (та же врождённая дисгармоничность облика), преодолеть которые не представляется возможным?.. 



> А ведь точно! У меня по этому поводу сразу возникла теория...
> Фобии и пр. комплексы подобны симптомам какого-то психологического нездоровья. Т.е. это не "болезнь" сама по себе, а лишь реакция психики на какие-то скрытые проблемы.


 Иногда даже и не на скрытые, – но на предельно-очевидные...
Теория верна, имхо.  



> Перестроив своё сознание ----> Избавишься от фобий ----> + Психосоматика сделает своё дело ("здоровый дух <=> здоровое тёло") ---> И будет тебе "счастье без купюр"


 Перестроив своё сознание, мы, между тем, никак не сможем повлиять на Предопределённую Природой, наследственностью, внешность... 



> Ну хоть тут мы сошлись во мнениях  
> p.s. for me: Бог = Реальность = Природа = Вселенная, но поклоняться ей как минимум иррационально, а вот жить в согласии - вполне возможно!


 Вы, – идеальный философ!.. 
P.S. Видели бы Вы, что творилось на goths.ru, когда Ваша скромная знакомка попыталась бросить эту концепцию в массы... «Бог/Природа/Вселенная/Дао/Абсолют/Аллах/Брахман и т.д.», - всё суть Одно, всё едино, как и предсказывали философы-герметисты... Никто тогда в это не поверил...

----------


## Игорёк

> А Тебе никогда не казалось, что существуют определённые факторы, причины и обстоятельства (та же врождённая дисгармоничность облика), преодолеть которые не представляется возможным?..


 


> Перестроив своё сознание, мы, между тем, никак не сможем повлиять на Предопределённую Природой, наследственностью, внешность...


 Опять же смотря какие проблемы, большенство проблем внешности решаемо так или иначе, при помощи хирургии, гормонов, спорта и т.д. Даже руки ноги удлинняют аппаратом илизарова. 
Другое дело - болезнь, инвалидность, тут уже ничего не сделаешь. 
Тоесть я не хочу сказать что из чудовища можно превратиться в расписного красавца, но поработать и дотянуться до уровня нормальности можно почти всегда. Была бы сила воли...

----------


## Unity

> Unity, действительно 10 лет ждать нецелесообразно, темболее видно как ты истосковалась по любви, даже я не припомню чтоб так страдал в твои года. Жаль конечно что ты не хочешь создавать тему со своей грустной историей, было бы неплохое начало. А как тебе моя идея по поводу поиска знакомых с с аналогичными проблемами, для совместного/взаимного их решения ? интересно твое мнение по этому поводу. И какие выходы ты видишь для себя (помимо су) ?


 Забавно, – истосковаться по тому, что априори нереально, невозможно, недоступно и «не суждено»... Парадоксально, но факт, именно это и происходит с Unity последние несколько лет. Тоска по жизни... «Основной инстинкт» зачем-то присутствует и у Вашей скромной знакомки, – вопрос лишь: для чего?.. Вполне очевидно: зачем благородным, возвышенным людям встречаться друг с другом, Любить, оставлять после себя столь же прекрасных, несравненных потомков, – однако зачем, чего ради, с какой именно целью приходят на свет «неформатные» существа? Воистину, это вопрос превыше моего понимания... 
Если мы испытываем жажду, – и нигде поблизости подлинно нет воды – мы страдаем. Когда мы голодны, на грани истощения, – однако рядом нет ничего, посредством чего мы бы могли утолить свой голод, восполнить запас сил – мы вновь приходим к мучению. Когда мы, взрослея, совершенно естественно начинаем задумываться о поиске пары, спутника жизни, – осознавая при этом, что, будучи такими, коими мы есть, мы, скорее всего, ни за что не сможем приглянуться некой иной сторонней душе – мы вновь закономерно, естественно, имеем в итоге ту же Душераздирающую Боль, – порождённую осознанием ужаснейшей Ошибки, допущенной самой Природой, вдохнувшей в нас жизнь, в Основном, Самом Главном, на начальных этапах «конструирования» нас... Таких... 
N.B. Да, «в режиме строжайшей секретности», сокрытая дымкой тайны, уже более полугода «инициативная группа» (включительно с Вашей скромной визави) пылко, пламенно обсуждает, рассматривает мыслимые, потенциально-возможные выходы из сложившегося положения. Предварительный итог: стоит выбраться с «отчего дома», ставшего, иносказательно,  страшной топью, ловушкой и тюрьмой, зыбучим песком, своеобразной Иллюзорной «зоной комфорта», в действительности Убивающей Изнутри, лишающей какой-либо мотивации к дальнейшему развитию, и перебраться в иной город, иными словами, попытаться «начать всё с нуля», – всем вмести – снять жильё, найти работу (не столько ради зарплаты и не сколько на первых порах «для души», сколь ради элементарного приобретения Первого в своей жизни Опыта Социального Взаимодействия с иными людьми после многолетнего «кошмарного сна» школьных лет и нескольких лет тотальной десоциализации)... 
На данный момент основная сложность заключается в Сборе Группы, – таких же «горемык», как и мы, мечтающих начать Новую Жизнь, находящихся в своей Прежней на грани саморазрушения. 
Всё ищем тех, коим Нечего Терять...



> В том то и дело, что не казалось, на тот момент. Я не видел в людях - людей. До вышеупомянутого случая. А сейчас я понимаю НАСКОЛЬКО это было мерзко и еще больше подпитываю этим, ненависть к себе.


 Между тем, Страшный Урок усвоен, – и всё, бывшее прежде, Стоило Того, Было Необходимо, дабы Вы стали Тем, кем Вы Ныне есть. Экзамен Сдан, – пускай всё это и оставило горький осадок на душе, мерзкий «металлический привкус» на устах.  
Нет более смысла растрачивать свои силы, время, энергию, ресурс рассудка и мысли на тщетную, бесполезную, неконструктивную ненависть к себе, имхо. Наверное, ещё никогда, никому, ни единой душе в исторической перспективе Не Становилось Лучше оттого, что он усматривал врага в самом себе... Быть источником чувства, – и целью его – разрушительно, деструктивно; пользы в этом «затяжном процессе» нет.  
Ненависть, апатия, – или любовь – всё это всего лишь состояния единой аморфной энергии, изменчивой, словно хамелеон, – подвижной энергии нашего естества, нашего разума, нашей души. Нам решать, на что истратить свой Потенциал в это мгновенье, завтра и всегда. Мы творцы своего собственного состояния; да, это так. Бесспорно, можно Выбрать ненависть к себе, – но разве возможно признать рациональным Подобный Подход? Естественно, можно Выбрать безразличие, замкнутость в себе, отстранённость, – но будем ли мы в таком случае ощущать себя Живыми? Вряд ли... 
Причина и следствие, – в нас самих. Сложно разобраться в себе, – но это Необходимо – в противном случае вряд ли мы будем Способны Жить, а не существовать. Процессы, сущность коих на данный момент остаётся сокрытой от нашего понимания, разрушат нас изнутри, – и мы до последнего дня не будем осознавать – Что Именно искалечило и погубило нас, медленно, неспешно разъедая, подтачивая нас Изнутри... 
Поэтому, – важно попытаться Понять: Что Именно не позволяет нам жить – и возможно ли вообще преодолеть эти факторы.

----------


## Игорёк

> N.B. Да, «в режиме строжайшей секретности», сокрытая дымкой тайны, уже более полугода «инициативная группа» (включительно с Вашей скромной визави) пылко, пламенно обсуждает, рассматривает мыслимые, потенциально-возможные выходы из сложившегося положения.


 вот оно как! респект! а как можно пройти "кастинг" в вашу группу, если она столь засекречена? вы сами ищете и приглашаете? сколько людей у вас сейчас? И зачем обязательно в другой город пиреезжать? мне вот например в своем городе нравится, главная же задача - съехать от родителей, и пытаться встать на ноги самому. не так важно где именно это будет..

----------


## Unity

> Ну почему напротив. В детстве я как и все о чем то мечтал. Не летать правда. Не позволит зрение. Мне еще в детстве, выбили глаз камнем. После чего я практически лишен зрения на левый глаз. Вот такая замечательная жизнь ))


 Мне так жаль... Почему только наша «наука» столь слаборазвита, что мы всё ещё не научились создавать искусственные глаза?.. 



> "любой ценой выяснить для себя, что есть человеческий разум, сознание; научиться помогать душевнобольным, которых держат в клетях, в заключении, словно преступников, – хотя они не совершили ничего противозаконного кроме того, что видят мир в своём, особенном «спектре» и цвете... "
> Может это и довольно странное желание, но всегда хотел того же. А сейчас... Сейчас все и вправду отошло на задний план. Уже не волнует кем я стану, где буду учиться. Какая разница ? Зарплата и работа получше ? Да зачем мне это, если все равно все это некому будет отдать ? Тоже не хочется ждать десятилетие. При том в моем случае, даже больше 14-15 лет. И при том еще далеко не факт, что все наладится.


 С момента пробуждения первейших проблесков самосознания, мысли, – всегда почему-то казалось, что «душевные расстройства» во всём бесчисленном многообразии их проявлений и форм – всего лишь Звучное Словосочетание, Стигма, вымышленная одними людьми для того, дабы Выделять (и, в дальнейшем, Исключать) из своего числа иных, «инакомыслящих» – индивидуумов, мыслительные процессы которых протекают Иначе, совершенно отличным, Особенным Образом. Вот и всё. 
Сам грандиозный институт психиатрии, патологии психики, возведённый не столь давно на фундаменте процветающей пышным цветом в обществе ксенофобии (на боязни, страхе, направленном в этот раз Не на людей иной, [«непонятной, потому автоматически потенциально-опасной»] национальности, но на людей, обладающим всего лишь несхожим мышлением) в моём понимании, – попытка Большинства «изъять», «исключить» и «удалить» из себя «неудобное», несподручное по каким-либо причинам Меньшинство (как правило, всего лишь одного-единственного человека, единую душу). Так люди издавна поступают с теми, чей ход рассуждений и логика поведения чья им неясна, сохранения душевного спокойствия ради, – так прежде в обществе искали «ведьм» и «колдунов», позже стали отлавливать «еретиков», далее «изменников родины»; в наши новые просвещённые времена объектами гонений всё чаще становятся секс-меньшинства, иноверцы, мигранты... 
И Суть везде лишь Одна. То, что мы Не Понимаем, – признаётся «Злом» – следовательно, это стоит элиминировать, изничтожить, любым возможным способом Устранить, обезвредить... И это всегда казалось мне чертовски-несправедливым, – в особенности, в сфере психиатрии, особенно, применительно К Молодёжи, которую с ранних лет начинают отравлять обладающей массой вредоносных побочных эффектов психофармакологией, Убеждая их самих, якобы с ними что-то не в порядке – по мнению самих эскулапов, что те же люди по сути своей, Способные Ошибаться... Нет ни одного безвредного «лекарства», лишенного побочных эффектов, – одно лечим, иное калечим, к сожалению – так что психиатрия со всем бронебойным арсеналом её фармакологического инструментария, – скорее зло в условиях современности, нежели благо.   
«…Ищи врага в себе самом, о, милое общество, о, социум мой! Будь же внимателен, следи за собой, найди врага, нестандартности огласи решительный бой, – С Нами Бог - да не затронет несхожесть чеканный наш строй» (надпись на стене в одном из бараков Аушвица-Биркенау [концлагеря времён WWII], в документальном фильме показывали, – особо запомнилось – и, похоже, именно эта «политика» применяется ныне к тем, кого глубокоуважаемые психиатры провозглашают «больными» [и, следовательно, Бесправными], нуждающимися в принудительной госпитализации)... Может быть, когда-то подобная логика и была осмысленной, – однако Не Теперь, на заре третьего тысячелетия, имхо.
«Непонятное» стоит, по крайней мере, Попытаться постичь и понять, – а не загонять пациентов в прокрустово ложе «естественных норм». Учёные и творцы, – также, таким образом – «немного того», – ведь «эталонному» человеку не свойственно размышлять, сомневаться, творить...
Чаще всего «охоту на ведьм» глубокоуважаемое общество устраивает на тех, кто упрямо не желают вписываться в стройные ряды «позитивно-настроенного большинства», кто хронически («по умолчанию») склонен видеть мир в мрачных тонах, кто подобно средневековым еретикам, инакомыслящим, размышляют «против течения» господствующих в социуме «нормативов», стереотипов и догм, – и именно таких людей зачастую с радостью, сравнимой разве что с безудержным весельем от поимки шпиона врага в своём стане, объявляют «Жертвой Душевного Расстройства», «Нуждающейся» в курсе терапии... 
«Расстройства», – в сравнении с чем? С эталонным, шаблонным мировосприятием среднестатистического человека с улицы? Но кто сказал, что сами эти Эталоны, - Верны?..

----------


## Unity

> вот оно как! респект! а как можно пройти "кастинг" в вашу группу, если она столь засекречена? вы сами ищете и приглашаете? сколько людей у вас сейчас? И зачем обязательно в другой город пиреезжать? мне вот например в своем городе нравится, главная же задача - съехать от родителей, и пытаться встать на ноги самому. не так важно где именно это будет..


 Все мы, – слабые духом, несчастные души, погрязшие в своей печали и беспросветной меланхолии...  :Big Grin: 
Хочешь быть таким, like we?..  :EEK!: 
P.S. Кое-что так и не успела отправить сегодня...

----------


## Игорёк

ок, буду ждать информацию. Запрос отправлен ))) 




> Все мы, – слабые духом, несчастные души, погрязшие в своей печали и беспросветной меланхолии... 
> Хочешь быть таким, like we?..


  Так я и сам такойже, просто пока держусь, насолько хватает сил. Но проблемы эти мне до боли знакомы.. Нужно просто посмотреть подхожу ли я (или кто-то другой) по совокупности и серьезности проблем и по решению задач. Поскольку для того чтобы был какой-то результат, нужно быть в группе с максимально похожими людьми.

----------


## Bear20121

> Перестроив своё сознание, мы, между тем, никак не сможем повлиять на Предопределённую Природой, наследственностью, внешность...


 Научные изыскания *Брюса Липтона* и других говорят об обратном! 




> Вы, – идеальный философ!.. 
> P.S. Видели бы Вы, что творилось на goths.ru, когда Ваша скромная знакомка попыталась бросить эту концепцию в массы... «Бог/Природа/Вселенная/Дао/Абсолют/Аллах/Брахман и т.д.», - всё суть Одно, всё едино, как и предсказывали философы-герметисты... Никто тогда в это не поверил...


 Взаимно!  
p.s. Хах, могу себе это представить...Готической тусовке ещё расти и расти до наших "крамольных" мыслей и философов-герметистов  :Smile: 





> Почему только наша «наука» столь слаборазвита, что мы всё ещё не научились создавать искусственные глаза?.


 Усё будет! *Искусственный глаз - на подходе*  :Cool: 




> Предварительный итог: стоит выбраться с «отчего дома», ставшего, иносказательно, страшной топью, ловушкой и тюрьмой, зыбучим песком, своеобразной Иллюзорной «зоной комфорта», в действительности Убивающей Изнутри, лишающей какой-либо мотивации к дальнейшему развитию, и перебраться в иной город, иными словами, попытаться «начать всё с нуля», – всем вмести – снять жильё, найти работу (не столько ради зарплаты и не сколько на первых порах «для души», сколь ради элементарного приобретения Первого в своей жизни Опыта Социального Взаимодействия с иными людьми после многолетнего «кошмарного сна» школьных лет и нескольких лет тотальной десоциализации)...


 Великолепный план! Буду "держать кулачки" за ваш успех на этом поприще!

----------


## Unity

> Все вертится, Unity, вокруг единственного твоего постулата: мне недоступна Любовь.
> 
> При этом ни что такое Любовь, ни почему она недоступна, нет четкого понимания.


 Что такое Любовь?.. Когда гибнет эго, когда в двух телах жить начинает всего Одна лишь Душа, – так приходит Она, самое светлое и возвышенное в мире чувство...     
Почему она недоступна? Быть может, потому, что невозможно полюбить безобразное существо, нереально в действительности выбрать себе в качестве компаньонки серую мышь, «поцеловать лягушку», – такое бывает лишь в сказках и мелодраматическом кино – но не в реальности, увы, имхо... 
Вот и будоражит беспрестанно, долгие годы, рассудок всего лишь единый вопрос: почему Мы, бывшие рождёнными «в божественно-творческом, созидательном акте любви» (иль, по крайней мере, хмельной «сиюминутной симпатии» своих юных Бессознательных родителей), сами оказываемся Неспособными и Недостойными любить?.. Наш род обречён оборваться на нас, – но не главное это – наиболее важным, как по мне, является прискорбное то обстоятельство, что душа, человеческое существо, пришедшее в Жизнь, само Обречено Умереть, так и не познав Того, что в своё время и породило его самого... Душа обречена «не знать» Любви... Генная линия, «цепная реакция жизни», ветвившаяся миллионы лет с момента зарождения первейших существ в первобытном океане юной Земли, прерывается, – ужасным, безмерно-уродливым способом: род вырождается – и последним звеном цепи оказываются Выродки, естественно отсеиваемые естественным отбором... 
Люди видят уродство, – и избегают его... Уроды, ясно осознавая свою неприглядность, избегают Прекрасных людей... Вот и всё. Но, увы, не одно лишь потомство важно, – Земля и так перенаселена – основной момент, – в Любви, что недоступна тем, кто Родились Увечными, несовершенными, не обладая обликом идеалистического существа, коллекционной куклы БЖД, манекена с озарённой неоновым светом витрины...



> Любовь, по твоим заявлениям, должна выражаться непременно в приятии зрительного образа. Что интересно, ты тут вскользь говоришь: разве что слепой может полюбить "не образ" - так, словно слепые - это люди второго сорта. Я не морализирую, я лишь показываю, как ты ловко свои же концепции обходишь: все люди, мол, вроде как равны... но как бы вот слепые пусть идут в задницу со своими любовями. Что они могут без глаз!


 Именно так, «непременно», как по мне, – и разве бывает в Природе иначе?.. Разве зря эволюция создала безмерно-удивительный, волнующий душу феномен Визуальной Красоты, гармонии форм, совершенства линий, оттенков, цветов?
Да, незрячие люди могут влюбиться, – в разум, но не в плоть... не в цельный комплекс «облик/рассудок/естество», «содержимое и Вместилище, Сосуд» – и это обстоятельство отнюдь Не Делает автоматически их унтерменшами, – это всего лишь Особенность их восприятия мира, жестко-детерминированная их заболеванием/травмой. Но мы-то ведём речь о Здоровье, – вернее, об ужасных, печальных последствиях его отсутствия, выражающихся в неприглядном, малопривлекательном облике...  



> Или, к примеру, поженились себе два зрячих индивида, а вот один - раз, и попадает в аварию с нехорошими последствиями - перекособенило его всего... - и, опа: "Прости, любимый(ая), но любить тебя как-то больше нет возможности." А как же: "...И в горе, и в радости"? Или там сноска стоит и маленькими буквами: "*Пока сохраняется товарный вид"?


 Вы так играете со мною, да?..
Человек, Бывший некогда прекрасным и впоследствии утративший лицо, – между тем, всё тот же Прекрасный человек – для всех тех, что знали его Прежде, – и никакие шрамы и деформации неспособны ничуть омрачить накал прежних чувств, как по мне. Иными словами, девчонка-модель, пережившая автокатастрофу, к примеру, и лишившаяся впоследствии первозданной совершенства и безупречности своего облика, – всё тот же Ангел – ведь воистину, никакое увечье не способно оставить шрамы На Разуме, «на поверхности» человеческой души, на нашем естестве, – повреждённым может быть всего лишь «аватар», наше тело, наша плоть – но не душа, – в кою и влюбляемся мы, «оправой» которой, метафорически, словно бриллианту чистой воды, служит прекрасное тело, вдохновляющее на творчество... Таким образом, на чувства к своему компаньону не могут повлиять ни уродства, ни даже травмы, напрочь обездвиживающие человеческое существо, – и если люди сбегают в таком случае – что ж, может быть, никакой такой «любви» меж ними никогда в действительности и Не Было... 
N.B. Уже молчу о том, как многие люди влюбляются в инвалидов Заведомо, совершенно Сознательно, Предумышленно, – и ничто не может служить Помехой их чувствам. Они принимают иное существо «как есть», даже не зная их Теми, коими они были До Событий, изменивших их жизнь, послуживших своеобразной новой «точкой отсчёта», разделившей жизнь на «до» и «после»...
P.S. Можете бросить в меня камень, – но слабые и болезненные (и уж, тем более, Травмированные) существа всегда вызывали у Вашей скромной визави лишь прилив нежных чувств – «в штыки» тому убеждению, что любить можно (и стоит, и «нужно») лишь только Здравых...

----------


## Unity

> Я уже говорил неоднократно, что как показывает практика, подавляющее большинство этих зрячих отношений терпят неудачу, потому что они как раз сфокусированы на этом "зрении". Ты говоришь о любви, как о высшей ценности, но тут же выбираешь вариант, у которого нет будущего.


 Возможность Подарить своей паре «Сияние» своего идеалистического естества, – бесценна... Да, ничто не вечно под Луной, даже красота естественным образом имеет «срок пригодности», – однако обладать ею Когда-то, впоследствии состарившись параллельно со своим возлюбленным (в своё время привлечённым Именно этим самым «сиятельным качеством») и Не Обладать Ею Вообще, Никогда – «две очень большие разницы», как поговаривают одесситы... В первом случае человек, по крайней мере, Был Живым и Познал, что есть Молодость, что есть Жизнь, – во втором – всю жизнь стеснялся и страдал, осознавая свою «профнепригодность» к жизни и ужасающую Бессмысленность своего бытия...   
Сможет ли партнёр «пережить» естественный, предопределённый самой Природой закат Внешней прелести, очарования, красоты, – или нет – зависит только от него, – это неподсудное дело, всё зависит от самой иной души. Существа, по-настоящему Обожающие друг друга, скорее всего, останутся рядом До Конца. Где же Любви не было изначально, – что ж, старость всего лишь Проявит Истину, словно фотоснимок в призрачном рубиновом свете пропахшей реактивами лаборатории... Лишь только Время способно выявить суть и её раскрыть.    



> Или сама говоришь, что строить любовь на влюбленности во внешность ущербно, но тут же настаиваешь, что в твоем случае непременно пропуском стоит внешность. Есть хитрое обоснование: мол, пусть не главное внешность, но ведь никто не подойдет. А ведь это недоказанное утверждение, ТЫ САМА поддерживаешь истинность этого утверждения, изолировав себя.


 Имхо, подобное утверждение Уже Доказано моими школьными годами. Более чем, обоснованно и аргументировано... Мышь, тем более, больная мышь, неинтересна никому. Доброй матерью она не сможет стать (в плане физиологии, репродуктивной биологии, в плане воспроизводства прекрасных потомков, способных достойно сражаться за свою жизнь, обладая желанным фактором и качеством красоты), доброй женой, – также сомнительно – ведь не будет что «показать друзьям» и вместе с кем появиться на вечеринке иль неком рауте, – где «начитанность» интересует публику едва ли не в последнюю очередь... Таков итог. Зачем обманывать себя?! Что в школе, – то и во «взрослой жизни», несомненно... Восприятие прекрасного запрограммировано самой Природой, – дети способны «узнать» его – равно как и зрелые особи, – и даже те, чей волос подавно посеребрён сединой... Всё едино, один и тот же «инстинкт» на протяжении всей своей жизни, имхо.  



> Ты погружена в собственные образы внутреннего мира. Кто все эти "Совершенные и Прекрасные существа", в ряду которых ты ничтожество? Они существуют исключительно в твоей голове - в реальности, люди все без исключения очень неоднозначные, как в плане внешности, так и в плане личностных качеств. Да я больше чем уверен, что обладай ты распрекраснейшей внешностью, ты все равно оказалась бы здесь. Каким образом? Да очень просто, ты создала бы тему: "...Я вот интересуюсь вертолетами, философией, искусственным интеллектом... , а эти похотливые кобели только и думают как бы меня трахнуть! Да что же это за гребаная жизнь?!"


 Как же Вы рассмешили меня, – искренне благодарю – право же, впервые за много-много тёмных, серых и безрадостных дней... Думала, я уже позабыла, что такое смех, – ан нет, припомнилось... 
Вы полагаете, – будь Unity прекрасным человеческим существом, – она бы также оказалась Здесь, она в любом случае сумела бы отыскать «причину для неудовольствия жизнью»?.. 
Нет же, не может быть!.. 
Разочаровавшись раз в т.н. «самцах», не видящих душу своей компаньонки Глубже Оболочки, облика, – и даже не желающих видеть - я бы попросту элементарно стала бы избегать какого-либо контакта с такого рода недальновидными «искателями удовольствий» и стала бы лесбиянкой, к примеру. Нет ничего неприятнее чувства «использованности» и осознания того, что ты и твой партнёр, – «на разных волнах» – поэтому, в таком случае, полагаю, стоит изначально искать именно Родственную Душу, для которой ты будешь чем-то Большим, нежели всего лишь Игрушкой, интерактивным «устройством для оправления “естественных потребностей”»...  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

Если самцы дискредитируют себя, – стоит ли вообще иметь с ними дело? Ребёнка можно и усыновить, – и кому, как не вам, «сильному полу», знать: женщина, – единственное во Вселенной существо, достойное Любви – так что пара девчонок, имхо, вполне может быть себе счастливой и без похоти, и без неудовольствия по поводу животности своих «Природой назначенных» визави. Природа ошиблась, сотворив мужчин, имхо, – Войны, Насилие, отношение к девушкам, словно к вещам – всё это Ваши, «сыновья Адама», «Изобретения». Мерзко, просто мерзко на душе... Далеко не у каждой девчонки хватит терпения и желания «играть свою предопределённую Природой Роль», – так что не стоит метать косые взгляды в сторону лесбиек.
Увы, не «уникальные специфики функционального устройства головного мозга» вкупе с «особенностями воспитания» и «наследственными факторами» породили их, Таких, – но, скорее, Прежний негативный Опыт следования по «естественному пути».  



> ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЖИЗНЬ - ЭТО ЖИЗНЬ, ее совершенство и несовершенство - всего лишь однобокие оценки человека. Да и потом, что касается социальных феноменов, то мы сами же их и формируем. Социум не сам по себе имеет какие-то качества - это совместное действие составляющих его индивидов.


 Овации, мистер *Nord*!.. Вы, как всегда, блистательны, – совершенно солидарна с Вашим мнением.



> Еще один важный момент - это приоритезация. Хоть ты тресни, но нельзя свести всю жизнь к тому, что ты считаешь главным - к любви - по крайней мере в той форме, в которой ты ее здесь описываешь. Если говорить о Любви, как о движущей силе жизни, то она не может свестись к индивидуальному переживанию - она должна быть всепроникающей, и она теряет в этом плане всякие индивидуализированные черты, в том числе и акцент на внешности. Всякий думающий человек к этому приходит, потому что его личные переживания любви к этому рано или поздно выводят.


 Да, бесспорно, Любовь, – едва ли не единственная движущая сила жизни в моём понимании – тем не менее, влияние и значение фактора «естественного отбора» также не стоит недооценивать, не стоит приуменьшать. Да, люди влюбляются, любят. Тех, кто Достойны любви, – иных Прекрасных людей... Ключевое слово: Прекрасных. Обладающих ценными, полезными, благоприятными для Природы и человечества в целом качествами. Качеством красоты, например, – побуждающим Любить – и Творить: всё на свете, – начиная искусством и заканчивая технологиями покорения дальних рубежей космического пространства... Всё на свете, - ради её одной, имхо... 
Красота, – это Муза... 
Это, наверное, единственный Стимул Жить, а не прозябать и беспрестанно, в той или иной форме, стремиться к саморазрушению, как это, к сожалению, происходит с миллионами Неприглядных людей по всей Земле...



> Что делать паре, у которой родился ребенок с "дефектом"? - Бросить умирать это маленькое некрасивое чмо? Что делать с инвалидами? - Уничтожить? Какая от них польза - одно оскорбление эстетическому чувству! Что делать с некрасивыми бомжами? Они, между прочим, часто попадают в эту категорию по собственной глупости и вылезти оттуда либо не пытаются, либо им даже нравится эта их жизнь! - Может быть их надо согнать в резервацию и принудительно социолизировать!?


 Unity бы Могла Ответить: в древней Спарте существовал вполне Недвусмысленный Ответ на этот вопрос, – в бездонное ущелье сбросить со скалы – да, можно сказать, что это «несправедливо, неправильно», – однако о силе и славе спартанских воинов, возможно, первого в истории Земли народа, Открыто проводившему политику Евгеники в своих рядах, сквозь века повествуют Легенды... Сумели бы 300 воинов, будь они «маленькими и некрасивыми», будь в их рядах «люди с ограниченными возможностями», ибо их в своё время Пощадили родители, суметь противостоять натиску бесчисленных врагов?.. Вряд ли бы.

----------


## Unity

Похоже, здесь и сейчас Вы апеллируете к самому фундаментальному, дарованному Природой, Праву На Жизнь, – если Вас Unity правильно поняла, по-видимому, полагая, что Здесь несовершенным существам в целом и Вашей скромной визави в частности придётся пойти на попятную, Смиренно Смирившись с неоспоримым, к сожалению, фактом появления на свет Несовершенных Существ, не решаясь открытым текстом заявить: жизнь неполноценных созданий (по крайней мере, социо-/дисморфофобов), – ограниченна, ущербна, неполна; преисполненная совершенно напрасными, бессмысленными страданиями – хотя, руководствуясь морально-этическими соображениями, общество издавна избегает открыто это признавать. Но Это Так, – таково моё скромное субъективное мнение – ещё раз приношу свои искренние Извинения тем, кто считает иначе. Та-а-ак устала на чёрное говорить белое, так хочется называть вещи своими именами, – и да, можете забросать меня камнями за это... 
Люди проявляют ханжеское, лицемерное, двоедушное лицемерное сострадание к своим «повреждённым собратьям», - однако почему-то упрямо, прикрываясь манифестами махрового гуманизма (основанного на глубоко сокрытом внутри нас эгоизме), Не Позволяют уйти посредством добровольной эвтаназии тем из нас, что не желают жить, будучи лишенными Основного, Самого Главного – Возможности Любить, годами функционировать во благо общества, будучи вдохновлёнными этим прекрасным чувством... Наше общество всё ещё пребывает на варварском этапе развития в этом отношении, имхо... Мы буквально «Заставляем жить» сотни тысяч Несчастных, неизлечимо-недужных людей... Что в этом Доброго?.. 
Несовершенные люди, – тяжелая ноша, балласт Для Самих же Себя и родных. Жизнь их лишена всего того, что делает жизнь осмысленной для изначально Здравых Людей. Я, лично я, не вижу особого смысла в стремлении к выживанию подобных существ... Вместе с утратой здоровья утрачивается и часть души, имхо... 
N.B. Однако, – особо подчёркиваю – всё напрямую зависит от личного, персонального, субъективного восприятия индивидуумом своей участи.



> Что, Unity, делать с этим всем, нам таким любвеобильным и охочим до совершенства? Где же тут любовь?! И что такое тогда вообще любовь??!


 Евгеника и ещё раз евгеника, позитивная, негативная; признание права на эвтаназию, для начала. 
Любовь, – это растворение себя в иной душе... Это когда твоим Центром Вселенной становиться иное существо... 



> Я вовсе никого не склоняю к "высшим ценностям", не корю - в конце концов это дело каждого в меру своего разумения поступать так, как кажется правильным. Я не занимаюсь проповедями. Но раз уж пошел разговор про логичность, то тут логично будет что называется "либо крестик снять, либо трусы надеть". Таким образом, не стоит и обманывать себя, что ты не можешь приблизится к Любви - полнейшая ерунда! И первое, что надо понять: нельзя любить других, если ты к себе относишься с ненавистью. Как ты будешь относится к тем, кто тоже "не идеален" - то есть ко всем остальным людям? Да так же, как и к себе - ненавидеть! Не веришь? - Посмотри на своих родителей, которые избавились от прыщей, но не избавились от ненависти к "несовершенству".


 «…Нельзя любить других, если ты к себе относишься с ненавистью»... 
О, вот он, ключевой вопрос!.. 
Нельзя «любить себя», если ты Несовершенна... проигрываешь по многим параметрам более возвышенным и благородным сверстницам, – вследствие чего оказываешься на обочине эволюции. Вот он, «корень зла»... Зачем рождаются те, что никому во временной перспективе не станут нужны?.. 
Верю... Знаю, более того. Всё это происходит со мной наяву, – и даже меж строк Вы умудрились узреть этот Ад...

----------


## Unity

Между тем, применительно к другим людям «по умолчанию» срабатывает любопытный интеллектуальный механизм: других «принять» легче, чем себя, – тем более, благодаря Интернету, Сети – ведь Здесь мы прежде всего знакомимся с «душой, не отягощённой телом» (чему в реальной жизни препятствует именно облик, внешний вид), – поэтому, испытав своего рода «симпатию» к разуму иной человеческого существа – не составляет особых сложностей признать и принять Любой его облик (что, опять-таки, практически невозможно в реальности и действительности). Более того, если интернет-знакомцы выражают определённые сожаления и беспокойство по поводу своего «нестандартного (а именно неприглядного С Их Точки Зрения) облика», – внутри почему-то тотчас же включается психологический механизм усомнения, скептицизма: разум действует, исходя «от обратного» – чем более существо пытается убедить, что оно несовершенно, – тем только более становится очевидным, что в действительности всё обстоит несколько иначе; возможно, имеет место быть некий комплекс, некий сбой в системе эго; последствия прежнего негативного, психотравмирующего опыта, etc... 
Других, пускай даже в действительности являющихся в чём-либо несовершенными, – легко принять «как есть»... Иных, но не себя.
N.B. Пример: Кое-кто (интересно, узнаешь ли Ты себя в этом описании [?]), одно возвышенное, благородное, идеалистическое создание, являющееся привлекательным не только для девчонок, но и для парней, «упрямо отрицает» свою значимость, великолепие своего естества и даже, к сожалению, чёрт побери, «балуется» таблетками... Душа фрагментируется на части, наблюдая всё это... 



> Что же касается личных переживаний - ты сильно ошибаешься, выдвигая их в качестве абсолютных приоритетов. Я уже говорил - ребенок плачет в детстве из-за пустяковой на взгляд взрослого проблемы не потому, что он вредничает - да эта самая проблема и ЕСТЬ ЕГО ВОПРОС ЖИЗНИ И СМЕРТИ! В самом натуральном виде!


 Именно потому и подняла эту тему Ваша скромная знакомка, – отнюдь Не Потому, что для меня это всего лишь любопытный философский и психологический вопрос: существование несовершенных созданий и факты, вытекающие с данного феномена... 
Для Unity это Действительно «…ВОПРОС ЖИЗНИ И СМЕРТИ! В самом натуральном виде»!.. 
Да и не для меня лишь одной, стоит полагать...



> Потому что сознание ребенка оперирует в пространстве этого ограниченного круга идей, и в этом пространстве, допустим, поломка любимой игрушки - не игрушечная проблема!!! Ведь он ее ЛЮБИТ! Любит, Unity! Любит! И поэтому на его глазах слезы, а не потому, что он глупый маленький идиот. Но это проходит, и довольно быстро обычно - внимание переключается на другие вещи и жизнь на этом не кончается.


 Сознание переключается на Другие Вещи... Внешние по отношению к душе Предметы, – но что, если сам «насущный вопрос» заключается не в поломке чего-либо наружного, удалённого – но в поломке Самой Себя? Трудно переключиться на что-либо иное, – ибо любую игрушку можно заменить новой, целой – облик же твой, – с тобой Навсегда - и человечество, к огромнейшему сожалению, всё ещё не достигло того уровня развития, когда лица можно будет менять словно маски...  



> Ты тоже была маленькой, и я был. И мы так же искренне ревели над "ерундовыми" проблемами. И эта "ерундизация" проблем не ограничена детством. Вот у юношей приходит пора созревания и они страсть как переживают, что никак не расстанутся со своей девственностью, все бурлит и клокочет, кто-то там в лидерах, у кого-то там несколько уже девчонок было... - из-за этого кончают жизнь самоубийством!... А годам к 50 обнаруживается, что не столько нет возможности, столько нет желания! Е-мое, то, что было спасу нет каким важным еще пару-тройку десятилетий назад - внезапно перестает тревожить, задевать за живое. Это не импотенция - это потеря приоритета, то, что подстегивалось гормонами, схлынуло, и обнажилась простая истина: ну, секс и секс - и что? То же самое и с твоей "личной" любовью - ее идеальность питает то, что ты ни разу не получила поддых от "любимого" человека, то, что ты ни разу сама не "отшивала" неинтересного (а может и некрасивого - да чего с такими церемониться!) тебе поклонника, то, что ты не столкнулась с тем, что ВНЕЗАПНО любимый человек в быту оказывается ведет себя непонятно тебе, что любимые дети - это порой маленькие дьяволята, доводящие до полного изнеможения, а подрастая, говорят: "Эти козлы (мои родители) не смогли сделать мою жизнь счастливой."


 Да, несомненно, всё зависит всего лишь от произвольно избранной Наблюдателем точки зрения. Всё зависит от нашего личного мировосприятия. Это так, – но это Не Повод пытаться демонстративно Обесценить институт семьи и феномен отношений в целом.

----------


## Nord

Мне хочется думать, Unity, что когда-нибудь ты перечитаешь эти свои сообщения и тебе станет стыдно за свои слова.

Мне кажется, Unity, что ты сама никого и не любила еще. Твое затворничество играет с тобой злую шутку - ты страдаешь в окружении своих предположений.

Про детей, школьные годы, я тебе уже писал - нет там ничего сугубо разумного, все на сто раз переосмысляется повзрослевшими людьми. Да и общество - все та же "школа". Конечно, текущие заблуждения кажутся людям значительно более правильными по сравнению с их прошлыми воззрениями, но редко кто задумывается, что через год-другой они будут говорить то же самое про текущий момент. Ведь и в 10 лет у нас была полная голова "мудрости".




> Похоже, здесь и сейчас Вы апеллируете к самому фундаментальному, дарованному Природой, Праву На Жизнь, – если Вас Unity правильно поняла, по-видимому, полагая, что Здесь несовершенным существам в целом и Вашей скромной визави в частности придётся пойти на попятную, Смиренно Смирившись с неоспоримым, к сожалению, фактом появления на свет Несовершенных Существ, не решаясь открытым текстом заявить: жизнь неполноценных созданий (по крайней мере, социо-/дисморфофобов), – ограниченна, ущербна, неполна; преисполненная совершенно напрасными, бессмысленными страданиями – хотя, руководствуясь морально-этическими соображениями, общество издавна избегает открыто это признавать. Но Это Так, – таково моё скромное субъективное мнение – ещё раз приношу свои искренние Извинения тем, кто считает иначе. Та-а-ак устала на чёрное говорить белое, так хочется называть вещи своими именами, – и да, можете забросать меня камнями за это... 
> Люди проявляют ханжеское, лицемерное, двоедушное лицемерное сострадание к своим «повреждённым собратьям», - однако почему-то упрямо, прикрываясь манифестами махрового гуманизма (основанного на глубоко сокрытом внутри нас эгоизме), Не Позволяют уйти посредством добровольной эвтаназии тем из нас, что не желают жить, будучи лишенными Основного, Самого Главного – Возможности Любить, годами функционировать во благо общества, будучи вдохновлёнными этим прекрасным чувством... Наше общество всё ещё пребывает на варварском этапе развития в этом отношении, имхо... Мы буквально «Заставляем жить» сотни тысяч Несчастных, неизлечимо-недужных людей... Что в этом Доброго?..


 С этим не было и нет никаких проблем. Твой Рай совершенных существ называется "Освенцим". Не знаю как надо заплутать, чтобы называть подобные мерзости любовью. Я не злюсь, Unity - я глубоко сожалею. Я не злюсь, потому что понимаю: чтобы так относиться к людям надо быть глубоко уверенным в своей правоте. И это вызывает у меня сожаление.

Мне хочется думать, что не будь у тебя этих прыщей, ты все же не выросла бы в самодовольную сучку, которая находится в полной уверенности, что ей надо очистить этот мир от таких "ущербных" как Unity. В противном случае, Unity, с миром все действительно в порядке, и пора открывать завод по переработке унтерменшей - чего зря мясу пропадать. Тут тебе и любовь, и благо для общества.

...не хочу больше ничего тебе писать сегодня. На ум мне приходят только кадры из K-Pax:

— Какова у вас структура общества? Правительство?
— Нет, в нем нет надобности.
— У вас нет законов?
— Ни законов, ни законников.
— А как же вы отличаете что хорошо, а что плохо?
— Каждое существо во вселенной может отличить добро от зла.
— А что если кто-то сделает что-то плохое? Убийство, насилие? Как же его тогда наказывать? Как вы с этим поступаете?
— Позволь мне кое-что тебе сказать. Вы люди, большинство из вас, живете по законам глаз за глаз, жизнь за жизнь, который хорошо известен во всей Вселенной как очень глупый. Даже ваши Будда и Христос предлагали совсем иное — но никто не обращал на них внимания — даже буддисты и христиане. Вы люди таковы, что иногда даже сложно представить, как вам удалось так далеко зайти.

----------


## Unity

> Хватит себя жалеть. Ты ничего действительно важного не лишена. Твои переживания - тоже важная часть, но ты уже достаточно взрослая девочка, чтобы понять простую и незатейливую вещь: игрушки ломаются. Это знание и делает человека - человеком, учит уважению к тому, что имеешь, учит творчеству. Учит Любви. Учит жить сейчас, а не когда-нибудь, когда появится то, что никогда не появится. Да и твою "игрушку" еще можно починить, если наконец перестать плакать и заняться ремонтом. 
> 
> В конце-то концов важно не то, что она не станет идеальной, а то, что она - любимая.


 За эти дни я раскрыла для себя самой и других то, что годами «умалчивала», таила и подавляла в тёмных недрах своего бездушного естества... Чувствую себя... «вывернутой наизнанку»...
Разум говорит: невозможно полюбить то, что не прелестно... 
Вы утверждаете, что всё же возможно... порой... При определённых обстоятельствах... 
Это неразрешимый парадокс для моего ума... пока...



> В своё время был дико повёрнут на всём этом + успел побывать в каждой из этих "тусовок" и некоторых "сектах" (куда только не заводят поиски "себя" в пубертатном периоде ) От тех времён у меня осталось только страстное увлечение музыкой, без всего "наносного".


 Для себя вынесла всё то же пристрастие к траурной музыке, чёрной одежде из латекса, кожи и желание поскорее уйти в вечность, раз уж самое важное для меня в этой жизни по определению недоступно...



> Всё относительно (ведь объективного восприятия не бывает)! Что для одного "изюминка" (например конопушки), для другого Уродство! Если твоё "уродство" (временное, насколько я понял) чем-то похоже на конопушки, многие (в том числе и я) считали бы это изюминкой


 Приятно слышать, правда... 



> «Умиротворение - это особая энергия, которая преображает умы и сердца людей. В умиротворении все звуки - музыка. Легко, красиво и естественно живет тот, кто умиротворен.» Быть умиротворённым = быть просвещённым. Проповедовать ессесно никто не призывает, просто жизнь станет направленной в конструктивное русло, а поступки будут проповедовать в большей степени, чем слова!


 Воистину, золотые слова, – опять...
Во многих книгах Ошо, Кришнамурти, Шри Ауробиндо и прочих «гуру современности», – то же качество позиционируется как «осознанность», достигаемая посредством медитаций и прочих схожих техник ИСС.

----------


## Bear20121

> Если самцы дискредитируют себя, – стоит ли вообще иметь с ними дело? Ребёнка можно и усыновить, – и кому, как не вам, «сильному полу», знать: женщина, – единственное во Вселенной существо, достойное Любви – так что пара девчонок, имхо, вполне может быть себе счастливой и без похоти, и без неудовольствия по поводу животности своих «Природой назначенных» визави. Природа ошиблась, сотворив мужчин, имхо, – Войны, Насилие, отношение к девушкам, словно к вещам – всё это Ваши, «сыновья Адама», «Изобретения».


 Взаимную Любовь двух моих подруг, я наблюдаю уже третий год, и могу сказать только одно: Она чиста, нежна и всепрощающа!!! В своё время изучал историю матриархата, и до сих пор считаю что идеальное общество - это общество матрицентричного порядка, ведь ему полностью чужды «Изобретения сыновья Адама» (однако, мужчины в нём не считаются "ошибкой природы", но всё же некоторая "работа над ошибками" определённо проведена ))



> Разум говорит: невозможно полюбить то, что не прелестно... 
>  Вы утверждаете, что всё же возможно... порой... При определённых обстоятельствах... 
>  Это неразрешимый парадокс для моего ума... пока...


 Центральное слово - это "пока..."  :Wink:  



> Приятно слышать, правда...


 



> Воистину, золотые слова, – опять...
>  Во многих книгах Ошо, Кришнамурти, Шри Ауробиндо и прочих «гуру современности», – то же качество позиционируется как «осознанность», достигаемая посредством медитаций и прочих схожих техник ИСС.


 
Merci beaucoup за наводку!  Мне определённо стоит ознакомиться с этими книгами, и проверить эти техники на практике, ибо "бездумная вера чужим словам  - зло есть!"(с)

----------


## Unity

О, мистер *Nord*... 
Вы... Боитесь?.. Что, найди своё распространение в обществе идеи евгеники, в один прекрасный день с лица Земли могли бы окончательно исчезнуть Несовершенные Существа, вымерев От Старости, естественный образом, словно редкий исчезающий вид, не оставив после себя Страждущих от осознания своего ужасного несовершенства потомков? 
Вы страшитесь, что таким образом человечество бы могло, метафорически, существенно Саботировать гипотетический «естественный» «божественный план» «развития “душ” на этой Земле», предусматривающий пожизненные Страдания и Самоубийства, порождённые жгучим осознанием собственного же несовершенства, изъянов, порочности, недостойности, неуместности в рамках глобальной концепции «Прекрасное Человечество»? 
Вы опасаетесь, что в таком случае не будет более кому «подбадривающим» тоном увещевать: – «…Вы несовершенны, но это нормально; в этом нет никоей патологии, беды; проблема существует единственно лишь в вашем рассудке, уме, – иные же люди изначально, скорее всего, даже не догадываются о наличии и присутствии в вашей расшатанной душе таковой. Измените своё сознание (воистину, что может быть легче [?]), отношение к истине, – и факт собственной третьесортности перестанет вас печалить, угнетать, смущать и устрашать».
Однако, иносказательно, – какую Иконку не установи на Ярлык, каким именем его ни окрести – Сущность Файла, которую он открывает, увы, Останется Прежней. Можно назвать неприглядное творение Природы «ещё одним человеческим существом», – однако будет ли это истиной? Будет ли это правдой? 
Увы... Мы будем лгать самим себе, в суеверном, первозданном страхе отстаивая То, что глубоко внутри Нам Хочется (исходя из потаённых эгоистических причин) Считать «справедливым». 
Человеческое существо с прекрасным дизайном и создание, напрочь лишенное красоты... То, что мы называем Совестью, силится заставить нас «поставить знак равенства» меж такими творениями. Однако факты, – упрямая вещь... Их Невозможно Подтасовать «в угоду» совести, – или чему бы то ни было иному. Факт остаётся фактом, – как ни играй словами, как ни пытайся выставить неприглядное в прекрасном свете. 
Однако неидеалистические существа, – Ошибки Природы... нечто излишнее, несовершенное – и если причудливость их облика Со Стороны играючи можно принять и даже признать уникальной, самобытной, «милой», ни на что иное в этом мире несхожей, то... тысячекратно сложнее принять себя, если ты, – Невесть Что... 
P.S. Вы боитесь того, каким бы мог стать мир, исключи мы с него всех Страдающих? Вам кажется «бесчеловечной, преступной» сама лишь идея об этом? Вас пугают Перемены? Комфортнее жить в прежнем мире с прежними условиями и при прежних столь знакомых и понятных обстоятельствах? 
Да, – изменения (в особенности, в социальной среде, в самом сердце мышления людей) всегда кажутся Страшными – ведь возникает необходимость адаптироваться к принципиально-новым условиям; двигаться, а не стоять на месте в плане общественного развития, эволюции.
Мистер *Nord*, – в Вашем понимании – неприглядность, – не Болезнь (но всего лишь «врождённая особенность», стоит полагать [?]) – следовательно, бороться с Этим Качеством (по крайней мере, в самой себе) и искоренять его никоей Необходимости Нет.
Однако задумывались ли Вы когда-либо над тем, – каково понимать, что ты – бракованная особь, арьергард эволюции, утенрменш? Всё познаётся в сравнении... 
Ваш ответ мне, некрепкой душе, – смирись, прими себя такой, «как есть»; полюби то, что есть. Однако мне почему-то подобная «политика» смирения со Злом (несовершенство облика у меня почему-то стойко ассоциируется именно с этой категорией) до боли напоминает отношение средневековых людей к чуме: – «Это кара божья, что мы можем? Остаётся лишь смириться и принять. И не нужно искать противодействие и лекарство, и не нужен карантин. Нет необходимости в Отделении недужных от здравых, – дабы умирающие, не дай бог, не почувствовали себя в чём-то “ущемлёнными” и не такими, как все, – ибо под небом все мы равны»... 
Похоже, Ваша сформированная богатым жизненным опытом точка зрения: ангел и чудовищное существо, – всё это – вариации единой концепции человеческого существа, – нет меж ними коих-то принципиальных отличий, «красота», – это всего лишь специфические (а именно оптимальные) пропорции конфигурации поверхности наших тел, причём критерии её довольно-таки субъективны и относительны... 
Красиво в теории, – однако на практике всё обстоит чуть-чуть по-другому... 
Используя известный словесный оборот с психологической литературы: «…Из двух “одинаковых” индивидуумов, один из которых девушка со страниц глянцевых изданий, а другая, – среднестатистическое человеческое существо – предпочтение Всегда будет отдано Высшему (т.е. Прекрасному) существу». 
И вновь поднимается давний вопрос: зачем на свет приходят те, что так никогда и никем не будут Выбраны? Зачем мы, Такие, приходим на свет?..

----------


## Unity

> Взаимную Любовь двух моих подруг, я наблюдаю уже третий год, и могу сказать только одно: Она чиста, нежна и всепрощающа!!! В своё время изучал историю матриархата, и до сих пор считаю что идеальное общество - это общество матрицентричного порядка, ведь ему полностью чужды «Изобретения сыновья Адама» (однако, мужчины в нём не считаются "ошибкой природы", но всё же некоторая "работа над ошибками" определённо проведена ))


 В полной мере солидарна с Вами, – ведь, по всей вероятности, лишь меж Равными Существами может возникнуть любовь... В равной степени чувственными, нежными, утончёнными, имеющими одни идеалы на двух, одни цели, устремления и мечты... Имеющими одну душу на двух, единое сердце, бьющееся в двух «аватарах», телах... 
Два противоположных пола Слишком Удалились друг от друга в последнее время, – и ничего, кроме боли они теперь, увы, не могут принести...  :Frown: 



> Центральное слово - это "пока..."


 Полагаете, когда-то Unity всё же сумеет обрести гармонию с самой собой, не прибегая к саморазрушению?.. Вы великий Оптимист!.. Но я, – скептик...  :Big Grin: 



> Merci beaucoup за наводку! Мне определённо стоит ознакомиться с этими книгами, и проверить эти техники на практике, ибо "бездумная вера чужим словам - зло есть!"(с)


 И Вам не жаль растрачивать своё бесценное время на такое, – прочтение очередной партии книг, чуждых слов, помыслов иных созданий?.. 
Не лучше ли применить это время, этот драгоценный ресурс, на Нечто более конструктивное? Отношения, например?..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
P.S. Лишь теперь, много лет спустя, смогла осознать: чтение, – далеко не самое занятное препровождение в мире...  :Frown:

----------


## Nord

Вот теперь я Негодяй : ) Я же говорил. Люди всё думают, что я шучу.

Кстати, я же и развивал эту мысль - эти колебания оценок постоянны, сами оцениваемые явления и объекты - находятся в динамике. Ярлыки бессмысленны. По той же самой причине я предпочитаю быть самим собой, и тебе говорю то же самое - будь собой, зачем тебе чужие оценки, они ненадежны.

Да, и от самоубийства я тут никого не отговариваю. Мы все всё равно умрем, и всё, что приобрели тут - не только материальное, но и отношения, любовь - мы оставим здесь. Все причины и следствия, обстоятельства, условия, цели, предпочтения - они все останутся здесь. Все это разом теряет всякую ценность перед лицом смерти. Единственная вещь, которая ценность не утеряет - то, как ты провел время жизни. И что-то мне подсказывает, что негатив, который человек доносит до самой смерти, завязнув во всех этих хитросплетениях жизни, вызовет у черты смерти недоумение - зачем же я так глупо провел время?! У меня было еще такое громадное количество возможностей, а я втемяшился в одно что-то - и ради чего? Что и кому я доказал? Что я могу теперь взять? Я просто глупо потратил время!!!

----------


## Unity

О, мистер *Nord*... 
Вы не такой, – и Не Были таковым в действительности ни-ког-да!.. 
Лишь Ваша фантазия дарует Вашему вниманию фантастические картинки, в которых Вы, – «сила зла».  :Smile: 
Наверное, Любовь, – это чувство «не от мира сего» – поэтому, – именно она – единственное, что мы Наверняка прихватим с собой, – куда бы ни отправились мы После смерти.  :Embarrassment: 

Да, Вы правы: мне отчаянно-больно осознавать, что время своей жизни, – всё то, что было доступно прежде; то, что в моих руках теперь и даже всё то, что, теоретически, грядёт – я буду вынуждена провести в своём «склепе», своём тёмном дому, скрываясь от людей...
Я Не Хочу Так «жить», – но жить иначе, будучи той, кем я есть, увы, не умею... 

Так и пришли первые мысли о СУ, о том, что тратить время на бессмысленность и пустоту, – тщетно. Лучше погубить себя сразу, нежели прожигать свои дни, пребывая в тоске «за жизнью»... 

Нежили созерцать бытие «со стороны», из окна, – лучше не жить вообще... 
Препятствие жизни: мой облик... Прежние убеждения... Препятствие жизния, - я сама... 
Поэтому, - не лучше ли уничтожить Причину, избавившись, таким образом, от Следствий - бессмысленных страданий и боли 24/7?..  :Frown:

----------


## Nord

> Наверное, Любовь, – это чувство «не от мира сего» – поэтому, – именно она – единственное, что мы Наверняка прихватим с собой, – куда бы ни отправились мы После смерти.


 Unity, каким образом мы можем что-либо "прихватить"? Да и куда прихватить? Я хоть и говорю о каких-то вещах, которые вызывают удивление, но я никогда не пускаюсь в предположения - ни разу я не говорил про загробную жизнь, карму и т.д. - этому нет никаких доказательств, одни домыслы. Но, даже если это представить себе - почему нет - то и тут Любовь-то связывать с внешностью совершенно бессмысленно. Это совершенно другого типа феномен - я тебе уже несколько раз об этом говорил. Твоя оболочка никакой роли решающей в этом гипотетическом процессе не играет вообще. И эта Любовь от тебя не скрыта ничем. Ты путаешь ее с заблуждением огромного числа людей, называющих свое пристрастие к чувственным наслаждениям - любовью. Эта вторая "любовь" изменчива - ты не найдешь в ней ничего того, что напридумывала. Я не стремлюсь дискредитировать эти отношения - но они именно что таковы и рассчитывать на большее не имеет смысла. Ты же возводишь их в идеал и строишь на этом свое страдание. Да это ничем не отличается от того, как если бы ты сказала: я не могу как все есть апельсины из-за аллергии и потому, наверное, мне надо умереть. Ведь я никогда не познаю божественный вкус цитрусов! 

Я тебе же говорил - ты присмотрись к тому, как эти отношения складываются в реальности. Да они наполнены противоречиями, скандалами, обидами, размолвками, предательством, причинением боли "любимым"! Ты говоришь: не-а, я-то про возвышенное чудесное говорю! - Да? И где же оно? Да если оно и есть, то это такая редкость, что она разве что в тысячу тысяч лет случается и то по недоразумению. Если так говорить, так мы все - независимо от облика - очень далеки от этой чудесной идеальной любви.

Ты понимаешь, что ты намешала все в кучу - и это только потому возможно, что ты намешала это все в своей собственной голове, где можно все - и теперь страдаешь, что тебе это недоступно!?




> Да, Вы правы: мне отчаянно-больно осознавать, что время своей жизни, – всё то, что было доступно прежде; то, что в моих руках теперь и даже всё то, что, теоретически, грядёт – я буду вынуждена провести в своём «склепе», своём тёмном дому, скрываясь от людей...
> Я Не Хочу Так «жить», – но жить иначе, будучи той, кем я есть, увы, не умею...


 Да ты сама себе запрещаешь всё. Вот мы прошлись по всем разным твоим аргументам - ну нету ничего, что бы тебе мешало жить, кроме тебя самой. Косые взгляды? Да это все испытывают, стоит только выделиться из толпы. И что теперь, стремиться всем угодить? Зачем? И далеко не все будут на тебя смотреть косо - я бы не стал, и еще много людей. Я же тебе говорил про своего знакомца с аналогичной проблемой. Любовь? - Любовь, как ты ее себе представляешь, очень и очень редкое явление, в основном это сильно противоречивое действо. Не веришь мне - и хорошо! Я же тебе твержу - да ты отвлекись от своих мечтаний, понаблюдай за реальными историями!

Я тебе серьезно говорю - возьми, выбери хоть одну парочку и попробуй их жизнь пронаблюдать. Не урывками - как они вот целуются-обнимаются, а серьезный промежуток времени и без купюр. Я тебя уверяю - ты раз за разом будешь видеть одно и то же: взлеты и падения, очень нехорошие вещи, страсть. Это разительно отличается от твоих представлений.

Я тебе серьезно говорю! Возьми и проверь - чего предположения-то строить!

Я тебе это уже писал не раз и вот тут специально ТРИ РАЗА ПОВТОРИЛ - я не знаю как еще это подчеркнуть. Давай вместе обсудим, что ты увидишь.




> Так и пришли первые мысли о СУ, о том, что тратить время на бессмысленность и пустоту, – тщетно. Лучше погубить себя сразу, нежели прожигать свои дни, пребывая в тоске «за жизнью»... 
> 
> Нежили созерцать бытие «со стороны», из окна, – лучше не жить вообще... 
> Препятствие жизни: мой облик... Прежние убеждения... Препятствие жизния, - я сама... 
> Поэтому, - не лучше ли уничтожить Причину, избавившись, таким образом, от Следствий - бессмысленных страданий и боли 24/7?..


 Еще раз тебе говорю: все смыслы, которые человек придает своей жизни - карьера, достижения, обладание материальными вещами, отношения - все это имеет смысл только внутри жизни. И на роль абсолюта тут ничего не выделишь - начнутся противоречия. Смерть отсекает ВСЁ. То, что после жизни что-то есть еще - во-первых, всего лишь предположения, во-вторых, даже эти предположения предполагают "перенос" чего-либо в концептуальной форме, а никак не в том виде, в котором было при жизни. Цепляться за формы - бессмысленно. Все, что имеет смысл всегда - это текущий момент. Только текущий момент. Это и есть ГЛАВНОЕ и ни от чего не зависящее. Наслаждение текущим - это все, что реально. Остальное - всего лишь домыслы.

Эти чудики - буддисты, христиане-монахи и прочие отшельники - они не настолько и м... чудаки - они просто наслаждаются своим бытием, если, конечно, их надмирность не связана с какой-то целью чего-то так когда-то там где-то там достичь. Это простым смертным надо долго и нудно что-то делать, ковыряться, страдать - что бы что? Правильно - насладиться текущим моментом. А эти хитрованы наслаждаются всем - и солнцем, и грозовыми облаками. Я не считаю мирское бытие глупым - я вот и сам женат, у нас двое детей, я работаю, на форуме вот пишу, но я и не парюсь, если у меня что-то не получается. Я не завидую людям, не стремлюсь быть на кого-то похожим, кому-то всенепременно нравиться - сегодня мне аплодируют, завтра на меня злятся, а потом снова одобряют - я это сто раз уже видел. Я вожусь со всем этим потому что мне нравится процесс, я прекрасно понимаю, что не избегу провалов и боли - но это тоже интересно! Мне даже нравятся сложные задачки, и хоть иногда я испытываю прямо таки смятение, еще глубже я спокоен - я живу.

Вот так-то.

----------


## roby

как-то не туда тема ушла совсем) или мне кажется?

----------


## Bear20121

> Два противоположных пола Слишком Удалились друг от друга в последнее время, – и ничего, кроме боли они теперь, увы, не могут принести...


 Вселенский Матриархат исправил бы это безобразие...




> Полагаете, когда-то Unity всё же сумеет обрести гармонию с самой собой, не прибегая к саморазрушению?.. Вы великий Оптимист!.. Но я, – скептик...


 Я - реалист!  :Stick Out Tongue:  А при должных усилиях, Unity, вполне сможет избавиться от оков саморазрушения, через созидание (изнутри-наружу).  




> И Вам не жаль растрачивать своё бесценное время на такое, – прочтение очередной партии книг, чуждых слов, помыслов иных созданий?.. 
> Не лучше ли применить это время, этот драгоценный ресурс, на Нечто более конструктивное? Отношения, например?..


 По большому счёту, одно другому не мешает! (да и «осознанность» будет очень даже кстати в отношениях :Smile: ) 




> Человеческое существование характеризует тот факт, что человек одинок и обособлен от мира; не будучи в состоянии вынести обособленности, он вынужден искать родства и общности. Есть много способов  реализовать эту потребность, но  только один из  них не приносит вреда человеку как уникальному существу; только  один  из  них  позволяет ему  раскрыть свои силы  в  самом  процессе отношений.  *Парадокс человеческого существования в  том, что  человек должен одновременно искать и близости,  и  независимости; общности с другими -- и в то же  время  сохранения своей уникальности  и особенности.*   Как  мы  показали,   ответ  на  этот парадокс -- и на моральную проблему человека -- дает плодотворность.
>      Плодотворные   отношения   с  миром  могут  осуществляться  посредством деятельности и посредством постижения. Человек производит вещи, и в процессе созидания он применяет свои силы к материи. Человек постигает мир, ментально и эмоционально, при помощи любви и разума. Сила разума  дает ему возможность проникать вглубь и постигать сущность предмета, вступая в активные отношения с ним.  Сила  его  любви  дает  ему возможность разрушить стену,  отделяющую одного  человека от другого.  Хотя  любовь  и разум  -- это всего  лишь  две различные формы постижения мира, и одна невозможна без другого, они являются выражениями  различных сил, силы чувства  и силы мышления, и, следовательно, их нужно рассматривать по-отдельности.

----------


## Bear20121

> как-то не туда тема ушла совсем) или мне кажется?


 Всё ок, а когда кажется - креститься надо!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Тьма

Итак, пришло время подвести итоги и розложить все по полочкам. Существо женского пола под ником Unity с детства страдает от безобразной внешности, которая с некоторых пор дополнительно "украшена" жуткими угрями. Жестокие обитатели планета Земля, как известно, не очень жалуют такой "неформат", особенно в детстве и поэтому на долю нашей страдалицы выпали бесчисленные оскорбления и издевательства, изрядно пошатнувшие ее тонкую душевную организацию. Как следствие, на данный момент Unity представляет собой клубок комплексов и обид, завернутых в неприглядную телесную обертку. Бедолага изнемогает без любви, но с такой внешностью и загонами ей этого как бы и не светит. И тут появляется добродушный офисный планктоша Норд(на фоне местных он просто царь и бог) и начинает петь старую как мир песенку про то, что отвратная внешность любви не помеха. Дескать, ищи свое счастье среди таких же уродов - раскрываю я истинный смысл его слов. Но к несчастью наша героиня скорее готова умереть, чем удовольствоваться безобразным партнером, который своим присутствием будет ежесекундно напоминать ей о ее несовершенстве. Да и какая возможна "Любовь" между двумя уродами? Сойтись вместе они смогут, а полюбить друг друга - нет, ведь их сближение продиктовано не вспыхнувшим вдруг Чувством, а желанием укрыться от мучительного ощущения нафигникомуненужности в объятиях друг друга. К тому же она у нас эстетка и поклоняется Красоте во всех ее проявлениях. Короче, Unity отметает такой вариант, тем более что помимо внешности есть еще одна серьезнейшая проблема: комплексы и заморочки, среди которых затесалась страшная и ужасная социофобия. Она просто не сможет построить никаких отношений с живым человеком. 
Что же делать? А делать надо пластическую операцию если все на самом деле настолько плохо с внешним обликом, как она это описывает. Но Unity боится скальпелей и боли, что странно, учитывая то, как тяжко она страдает от своего богомерзкого вида и порожденных им неприятностей. Казалось бы, при таких обстоятельтствах пойдешь на какие угодно жертвы и лишения, представься хоть малейший шанс изменить ситуацию. Чего же она медлит? От сидения дома взаперти  комплексы и оторванность от жизни только усугубятся плюс добавится еще проблема впустую потерянного времени. Надо действовать сейчас и не тянуть кота за хвост. Тем более что все свои претензии к миру и богу она уже высказала и, надеюсь, ей от этого несколько полегчало. Не обязательно делать из себя красавицу, но стать более менее похожей на человека с помощью хирургии наверное можно (кстати, тем самым ты пойдешь против законов жестокой природы, которая посчитала, что твой удел - страдания и лишения одиночества, а не общение с живыми людьми. Так плюнь же ей в ухмыляющуюся морду!) довершив превращение правильной одежкой и мэйк-апом. 
Норд прав, что ты, Unity, излишне превозносишь эфемерный комплекс эмоциональных переживаний, именуемый любовью, но в твоем случае это не суть важно. Тебе бы просто партнера сейчас для секиса и тренировки навыков общения какого-нибудь, а всю остальную "Любофф" ты сама себе придумаешь (ведь фантазия у тебя ого-го какая) и сама же будешь ею упиваться.
Ах да, возможно, что пластика не пойдет тебе на пользу и все усилия и муки окажутся тщетными. Ну чтож, тогда ты уже сможешь со спокойной совестью воспользоваться "аварийным выходом", отдавая себе отчет, что по крайней мере ты сделала все что было в твоих силах. В конце концов жизнь довольно скверная штука и не стоит того, чтобы за нее так отчаянно цепляться, особенно в твоем затруднительном положении, но вот помереть, не попытавшись, было бы действительно глупо. А вот если операция удастя (будем надеяться большая часть твоих заморочек  тут же и отвалится, как и безумные, далекие от реальности замыслы по строительству эко-поселения) перейдешь к следующему, более сложному этапу - вытравливанию тараканов из своей головушки. Психологи, гипнологи..надеюсь, у тебя хватит денюжек на всю эту карусель?

----------


## xreniw92

не все же так плохо... У людей вобще шрамы на пол лица бывают,ну да ты учишься,работаешь... Это же прекасно

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Unity,а ты учишься и работаешь?

----------


## Bear20121

> У людей вобще шрамы на пол лица бывают


 "Молодая женщина, недовольная своей кожей лица, в результате от отчаяния исполосовала себе все лицо бритвенным лезвием – мол, вот тебе, ненавистное лицо, теперь хоть меня не будут убеждать, что я симпатичная… Но такие вещи уже в компетенции психиатров (опять же как минимум психотерапевту следовало бы подключиться не тогда, когда ситуация уже так запущена)."  :Frown:

----------


## Эндер

> "Молодая женщина, недовольная своей кожей лица, в результате от отчаяния исполосовала себе все лицо бритвенным лезвием – мол, вот тебе, ненавистное лицо, теперь хоть меня не будут убеждать, что я симпатичная… Но такие вещи уже в компетенции психиатров (опять же как минимум психотерапевту следовало бы подключиться не тогда, когда ситуация уже так запущена)."


 У самого подобные мысли были. Правда не исполосовать лицо, а например сжечь его, чем-нибудь типа йода. Но это так, бредовые мыслишки ))

----------


## Unity

> Unity, каким образом мы можем что-либо "прихватить"? Да и куда прихватить? Я хоть и говорю о каких-то вещах, которые вызывают удивление, но я никогда не пускаюсь в предположения - ни разу я не говорил про загробную жизнь, карму и т.д. - этому нет никаких доказательств, одни домыслы.


 Да, всё вещественное, материальное, всё Внешнее по отношению к нам, по всей вероятности, останется после нашей гибели Здесь. Но если всё же существует предположительная «душа», – истинное «сердце» нашего призрачного естества – то, скорее всего, все наши Воспоминания, Источник Сознания, разум, – всё это, по-видимомму, пребывает, находится именно В Ней – и всё это, может быть, останется с нами [?] после смерти, сброса с себя ужасных цепей, связывающих нас с тяжкой ношей ненавистной, бренной плоти; этим ужасающим механизмом, этой чудовищной марионеткой с биополимерного пластика, приводимой в движение гальваническим током, струящимся по нашим нервам-проводам... 
Между тем, куколка более не интересует меня (всё равно облик мой далёк от совершенства), – ныне мне безмерно Важно Понять – куда ведут нити, «одухотворяющие» её, – и Кто или Что такое «Кукловод»? Не только лишь Вас, м-р *Nord*, – но и всех нас... Всех нас. 
Да, велик соблазн «поверить», что в действительности все мы «нетленны» и меняем обличья подобно тому, как змея сбрасывает с себя свои прежние кожи. Да, существует, бесспорно, такое искушение, – однако буду честной с Вами и самой собой: я Не Знаю – существует ли «душа», – поэтому жажду Лично найти свой ответ на этот «исконный» вопрос. Не день, не пару недель, не несколько лун мечтаю об этом, – но уже, по меньшей мере, 8-9 лет. Каждый день, – на экране сознания – всего лишь один вопрос: что есть мы? Зачем живём? Почто рабы своих инстинктов?.. Что находится за гранью смерти, – и Что предшествует жизни? Это мои мечты, о, м-р *Nord*, – Узнать то, что издавна волнует разум! Познать Любой Ценой...  
Кто-то же в это самое время предавался любовной неге (воистину, Великие люди, имхо); кто-то учился, кто-то работал, создавая свой бизнес, строя свою карьеру. Кто-то Любил, созидая свою семью. Кто-то растил своих возлюбленных потомков... Но я Размышляла, всё пытаясь понять: что есть Смерть, – и Кто или Что «живёт»?
Да, я также нахожу неправомерным апеллировать в своих размышлениях к домыслам, теориям, предположениям, религиозным догмам и паранаучным гипотезам. Меня интересует не то, каким видят мир верующие во что бы то ни было, – мне любопытно То, Как Есть. Как всё в действительности обстоит, – без поэтической дымки древних религий, без столь романтичного самообмана сторонников современных новомодных течений. Мне интересно об этом узнать, – сухим, научным языком, не терпящим иносказаний, двусмысленности. Узнать, – на своё собственном Опыте, совершив СУ.
Теперь Вам чуть яснее, – почему, несмотря ни что, Unity желает умереть (чем быстрее, тем лучше): научный интерес – ещё одна грань и аспект сложного, многомерного комплекса причин, подталкивающих меня к саморазрушению. 
Да, бессмысленно жить, если ты неспособна Любить, стать кому-либо Любимой и усладить кого-то красотой... Да, бытие тщетно, – если ты не понимаешь того, как устроено оно... 
Не желаю уподобляться шаманам коренных народов, Интуитивно использующих Технологию, однако неспособных её постичь, понять и объяснить. Не хочу жить, не понимая, что есть жизнь?.. 



> Но, даже если это представить себе - почему нет - то и тут Любовь-то связывать с внешностью совершенно бессмысленно. Это совершенно другого типа феномен - я тебе уже несколько раз об этом говорил.


 Мне в действительности очень сложно допустить саму лишь мысль о том, что Вы Не Шутите... 
И, даже если на мгновение допустить, что это так, – что другим людям важен в тебе не один лишь облик ангела – сама я понимаю, что человек, не обладающий красотой, – иносказательно, Незавершенный Проект... Нечто неполное, незаконченное, Недосказанное, фрагментарное... Нечто Несовершенное, одним словом. А разве возможно Такое полюбить?..  
Все те существа, к которым лишь когда-либо проявляла благорасположение Unity, – были Совершенными (нет, не «казались» Такими мне, слишком впечатлительной, но таки в действительности Были Таковы). В отличие от меня самой... Теперь понимаете, – почему всё, начинавшееся столь прекрасно, божественно – тем не менее, не имело дальнейшего развития?.. Всё замирало, – и я сбегала. 
Unity прекрасно отдавала себе отчёт в том, что Несовершенное не вправе осквернять своим присутствием нечто Возвышенное, Величественное, Благородное... 
Теперь чуть яснее, – почему отношения невозможны для меня в этой жизни, с этим обликом?..  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> ...я не могу как все есть апельсины из-за аллергии и потому, наверное, мне надо умереть. Ведь я никогда не познаю божественный вкус цитрусов!


 Изумительно меткая аллегория!.. Аплодисменты, г-н *Nord*, овации... 
Да, это так... 
Мне недоступно то, что априори доступно Прекрасным Людям, – поэтому – не «наверное», но без тени сомнения, мне стоит умереть. Ведь я никогда не познаю божественный вкус... Отношений, – иль Любви – что равно в моём понимании, – ведь одно невозможно без иного в моём понимании. 
Ибо что может сравниться с Любовью на этой земле?.. Нет, не стоит обманываться, перебирая гипотезы, – ответ лишь един: Ничто... Нет ничего ценнее и «альтернативнее» Любви... Есть вещи хуже неё, есть, наверное, вещи, для кого-то Субъективно «лучше любви», – но нет ничего такого, Как Любовь...
И лишь ради неё одной и Стоит Жить, имхо... В противном случае... все мы Здесь... На Этом форуме... 



> Я тебе же говорил - ты присмотрись к тому, как эти отношения складываются в реальности. Да они наполнены противоречиями, скандалами, обидами, размолвками, предательством, причинением боли "любимым"!


 Да, с самого момента зарождения первейших проблесков самосознания, мысли я также Замечала Эти Ошибки, – и Училась на них. Да, – «В моём исполнении всё обойдётся Без Них, всё в моем случае Будет Иначе» – когда-то помышляла я... Но, Вы правы, похоже, я «училась» Зря, – ведь, повзрослев, поняла: без милой мордочки – не сможешь далеко пойти, увы... Всё было зря, – в моём конкретном случае – тем не менее, Верю, таково моё кредо: наличие Несовершенства, – Не Повод прекращать Совершенствование! Отнюдь не предлог Не стремиться к нему... Иными словами, «…Сквозь тернии к звёздам». Да, порой люди ведут себя Хуже Животных, однако, – это не повод вести себя схоже, это не повод учиться их заблуждениям, Злу. 



> Ты говоришь: не-а, я-то про возвышенное чудесное говорю! - Да? И где же оно? Да если оно и есть, то это такая редкость, что она разве что в тысячу тысяч лет случается и то по недоразумению.


 Пускай так, – да, пусть раз в тысячу лет – но это не повод размениваться на нечто Заведомо Неидеальное, оправдывая это тем, что «такова реальная жизнь и она не сказка»... 
«Не сказка» у тех, что не желают привносить в свою жизнь Прекрасное, – это их выбор, это их суверенное право, я им не судья... 



> Если так говорить, так мы все - независимо от облика - очень далеки от этой чудесной идеальной любви.


 Да, – Вы правы, м-р *Nord* – однако это не повод прекращать своё совершенствование в наиболее важном во Вселенной Искусстве, – искусстве Любить!.. Да не остановят нас Ошибки на этом пути...
P.S. Увы, брак времени понуждает меня оставить ответ Недосказанным...  



> Вселенский Матриархат исправил бы это безобразие...


 Боюсь, однако, этот мир Уже Обречён... Слишком высока сумма заблуждений, царящих на этой сумрачной Земле... Слишком много зла и темноты в душах людей... Это конец, имхо. В будущем будет лишь хуже, как кажется, – именно патриархат будет приобретать всё более и более чудовищные очертания, формы – дабы в один прекрасный день всё Погубить в колоссальном пожаре Третьей Мировой... 



> Я - реалист!  А при должных усилиях, Unity, вполне сможет избавиться от оков саморазрушения, через созидание (изнутри-наружу).


 Стремление к смерти Unity не расценивает в качестве чего-либо «сковывающего движение», – даже напротив – смерть, как мне кажется, сможет принести куда больше пользы, нежели дальнейшая моя прозябание-жизнь... Быть может, После Смерти мне удастся получить Ответы на некоторые из множества вопросов, мучающих меня При Жизни... 



> не все же так плохо... У людей вобще шрамы на пол лица бывают,ну да ты учишься,работаешь... Это же прекасно


 Шрамы вообще никогда не считала уродством, – всего лишь «спонтанной боди-модификацией, тюнингом»... Так что, – смотря каков был облик до скарификации, шрамирования... 



> Unity,а ты учишься и работаешь?


 В том-то и дело, – что Нет... Взглянув на I-м курсе, – с кем именно на потоке мне придётся учиться – в тот же день захотелось буквально провалиться под Землю...  :EEK!: 



> У самого подобные мысли были. Правда не исполосовать лицо, а например сжечь его, чем-нибудь типа йода. Но это так, бредовые мыслишки ))


 Также мечтала не раз «умыться кислотой», – в таком случае могла бы «с чистой совестью» носить «венецианскую» маску, не испытывая по этому поводу ни малейшего сожаления... 
На что только не подталкивает порой нас Болезнь...  :Frown: 
N.B. *Тьма*, реверанс... Как в воду смотрите... Ухожу в раздумья...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## rb3138

> Итак, пришло время подвести итоги и розложить все по полочкам. Существо женского пола под ником Unity с детства страдает от безобразной внешности, которая с некоторых пор дополнительно "украшена" жуткими угрями. Жестокие обитатели планета Земля, как известно, не очень жалуют такой "неформат", особенно в детстве и поэтому на долю нашей страдалицы выпали бесчисленные оскорбления и издевательства, изрядно пошатнувшие ее тонкую душевную организацию. Как следствие, на данный момент Unity представляет собой клубок комплексов и обид, завернутых в неприглядную телесную обертку. Бедолага изнемогает без любви, но с такой внешностью и загонами ей этого как бы и не светит. И тут появляется добродушный офисный планктоша Норд(на фоне местных он просто царь и бог) и начинает петь старую как мир песенку про то, что отвратная внешность любви не помеха. Дескать, ищи свое счастье среди таких же уродов - раскрываю я истинный смысл его слов. Но к несчастью наша героиня скорее готова умереть, чем удовольствоваться безобразным партнером, который своим присутствием будет ежесекундно напоминать ей о ее несовершенстве. Да и какая возможна "Любовь" между двумя уродами? Сойтись вместе они смогут, а полюбить друг друга - нет, ведь их сближение продиктовано не вспыхнувшим вдруг Чувством, а желанием укрыться от мучительного ощущения нафигникомуненужности в объятиях друг друга. К тому же она у нас эстетка и поклоняется Красоте во всех ее проявлениях. Короче, Unity отметает такой вариант, тем более что помимо внешности есть еще одна серьезнейшая проблема: комплексы и заморочки, среди которых затесалась страшная и ужасная социофобия. Она просто не сможет построить никаких отношений с живым человеком. 
> Что же делать? А делать надо пластическую операцию если все на самом деле настолько плохо с внешним обликом, как она это описывает. Но Unity боится скальпелей и боли, что странно, учитывая то, как тяжко она страдает от своего богомерзкого вида и порожденных им неприятностей. Казалось бы, при таких обстоятельтствах пойдешь на какие угодно жертвы и лишения, представься хоть малейший шанс изменить ситуацию. Чего же она медлит? От сидения дома взаперти  комплексы и оторванность от жизни только усугубятся плюс добавится еще проблема впустую потерянного времени. Надо действовать сейчас и не тянуть кота за хвост. Тем более что все свои претензии к миру и богу она уже высказала и, надеюсь, ей от этого несколько полегчало. Не обязательно делать из себя красавицу, но стать более менее похожей на человека с помощью хирургии наверное можно (кстати, тем самым ты пойдешь против законов жестокой природы, которая посчитала, что твой удел - страдания и лишения одиночества, а не общение с живыми людьми. Так плюнь же ей в ухмыляющуюся морду!) довершив превращение правильной одежкой и мэйк-апом. 
> Норд прав, что ты, Unity, излишне превозносишь эфемерный комплекс эмоциональных переживаний, именуемый любовью, но в твоем случае это не суть важно. Тебе бы просто партнера сейчас для секиса и тренировки навыков общения какого-нибудь, а всю остальную "Любофф" ты сама себе придумаешь (ведь фантазия у тебя ого-го какая) и сама же будешь ею упиваться.
> Ах да, возможно, что пластика не пойдет тебе на пользу и все усилия и муки окажутся тщетными. Ну чтож, тогда ты уже сможешь со спокойной совестью воспользоваться "аварийным выходом", отдавая себе отчет, что по крайней мере ты сделала все что было в твоих силах. В конце концов жизнь довольно скверная штука и не стоит того, чтобы за нее так отчаянно цепляться, особенно в твоем затруднительном положении, но вот помереть, не попытавшись, было бы действительно глупо. А вот если операция удастя (будем надеяться большая часть твоих заморочек  тут же и отвалится, как и безумные, далекие от реальности замыслы по строительству эко-поселения) перейдешь к следующему, более сложному этапу - вытравливанию тараканов из своей головушки. Психологи, гипнологи..надеюсь, у тебя хватит денюжек на всю эту карусель?


 Стиль вышеизложенного материала мне пришёлся очень по вкусу. Это так… замечание от проходящего мимо человека.

----------


## Unity

> Да ты сама себе запрещаешь всё. Вот мы прошлись по всем разным твоим аргументам - ну нету ничего, что бы тебе мешало жить, кроме тебя самой. Косые взгляды? Да это все испытывают, стоит только выделиться из толпы. И что теперь, стремиться всем угодить? Зачем? И далеко не все будут на тебя смотреть косо - я бы не стал, и еще много людей. Я же тебе говорил про своего знакомца с аналогичной проблемой. Любовь? - Любовь, как ты ее себе представляешь, очень и очень редкое явление, в основном это сильно противоречивое действо. Не веришь мне - и хорошо! Я же тебе твержу - да ты отвлекись от своих мечтаний, понаблюдай за реальными историями!


 Угода «обезличенной толпе» (вернее, некому энному количеству произвольно-избранных индивидуумов, обладающих своими уникальными взглядами, точками зрения, убеждениями, предпочтениями, среди массы которых, тем не менее, возможно-таки выделить некое энное «среднее арифметическое», являющееся тем самым пресловутым «общественным мнением»), – никогда не стояла в перечне приоритетов Вашей скромной знакомки. Однако, согласно статистике, – общество всегда радушно воспринимает Прекрасное в любых его конфигурациях, проявлениях, выражениях, формах – и буквально шарахается от того, что признаётся им аномальным и странным, – хотя внутри – все мы, – одинаковы по сути своей – за какой бы именно маской не скрывалось наше естество...  
«…Когда раздеты до костей, – мы так похожи друг на друга»... © Otto Dix, «Раздетые», Чудные Дни 2010.  
И это так, имхо. Ксенофобия Излишня. Нет причин поддавать остракизму иных людей, – однако sapiens обожают искать «цель для сравнения в свою пользу», для возвышения и развития своего столь трогательно-ценимого ими эго – и, естественно, подобной мишенью буквально обречено стать Неформатное создание, «белая ворона»... Что неприятно, досадно. Так, на ровном месте... И за что?! 
N.B. Да, насчёт Любви я никогда не поверю ни Вам, ни иным, убеждающим, что возвышенные чувства, – редкость, винтаж, исключение правила! Увы, каждый выбирает (ну и судит) по себе. 



> Я тебе серьезно говорю - возьми, выбери хоть одну парочку и попробуй их жизнь пронаблюдать. Не урывками - как они вот целуются-обнимаются, а серьезный промежуток времени и без купюр. Я тебя уверяю - ты раз за разом будешь видеть одно и то же: взлеты и падения, очень нехорошие вещи, страсть. Это разительно отличается от твоих представлений.


 Даже студенту пси-фака известно, – психика (иначе, «душа») человеческого существа – Энергозависимая Система. Иными словами, система открытая, неравновесная, диссипативная, динамическая. Иносказательно, всё в ней мчится, протекает, бежит, Изменяется беспрестанно, – с каждым новым байтом полученной с сенсорных систем информации – словно отражения в зеркальце заднего вида странствующей по непознанным прежде дорогам, путям автомашины. Уровень энергии в нашем организме (естественном автомате, термодинамической машине, обладающей определёнными техническими характеристиками и условиями функционирования, обусловленными средой) Непостоянен, – следственно, наши чувства, эмоции, настроения столь же нестабильны, изменчивы, словно знойный летний ветерок в самом преддверии грозы... 
Это факт. Это основа. Это базис бытия. Даже ребёнку известно, – ничто в жизни Лёгким не бывает. Тем более, в отношениях меж людьми. Но это отнюдь не делает Любовь чем-то «нехорошим» в перспективе лет. Нет, Она, несомненно, прекрасна, – хотя, бесспорно, и Сложна... 
Скажу даже больше: Любовь Сложна Всегда... Всегда... Меня, тем не менее, Не Страшит это Знание, – а Вас? Полагаете, из-за страха стоит не спешить познать наиболее светлое и прекрасное во Вселенной чувство?.. Жестоко заблуждаетесь, имхо...  :Big Grin: 
Любовь предполагает боль, – ведь все мы, к сожалению, «оснащены» деталью под названием эго; мы не просветлённые Будды... пока. Любовь предполагает обиды, страдания, возможно, даже измены и ревность. Но всё это ничто в сравнении с удовольствием, даруемым этим Благословением небес... 
Невозможно, наверное, осквернить Любовь, приводя примеры поражений отношений иных людей, порождённых собственным их самолюбием, эгоизмом, личностным несовершенством. Да, не все из нас ангелы, – но это не означает, что о Любви стоит забыть... 
Жизнь без Неё (и уж тем более, без самой лишь надежды когда-либо Её обрести), – не жизнь вообще, имхо...  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> Я тебе серьезно говорю! Возьми и проверь - чего предположения-то строить!
> 
> Я тебе это уже писал не раз и вот тут специально ТРИ РАЗА ПОВТОРИЛ - я не знаю как еще это подчеркнуть. Давай вместе обсудим, что ты увидишь.


 Unity наблюдала, – очень внимательно – с самого зарождения у себя первых проблесков мысли, – за родными, естественно – ввиду десоциализации, «исследовать» жизненные истории современных людей у меня никогда не было возможности. Итог: my grand’s, – 67 лет вмести. Ant/ankle, – 28. Родители, – 3. Вывод: всё зависит от самих людей; оттого, дорожат ли они Бесценным Подарком Небес, наличествующим у них... 



> Все, что имеет смысл всегда - это текущий момент. Только текущий момент. Это и есть ГЛАВНОЕ и ни от чего не зависящее. Наслаждение текущим - это все, что реально. Остальное - всего лишь домыслы.


 Рукоплескания, м-р *Nord*!.. И вновь Вы безоговорочно правы. То, к чему пришли Вы на собственном своём опыте, было воспринято Unity в качестве Догмы ещё после первого поверхностного соприкосновения с буддизмом и дзэн. Здесь и сейчас, – единственное, что существует и есть, Единственная наша реальность – иное же, – лишь иллюзии, майя, фата-моргана, мираж, своего рода сновидение, разума сон. 
Все мы Различными путями подбираемся к Одному... Мудрость не имеет «гражданства» некой энной конкретной религии либо философской системы... Мудрость, – космополитическое качество – доступное, при желании, всем нам... 



> Еще раз тебе говорю: все смыслы, которые человек придает своей жизни - карьера, достижения, обладание материальными вещами, отношения - все это имеет смысл только внутри жизни. И на роль абсолюта тут ничего не выделишь - начнутся противоречия. Смерть отсекает ВСЁ. То, что после жизни что-то есть еще - во-первых, всего лишь предположения, во-вторых, даже эти предположения предполагают "перенос" чего-либо в концептуальной форме, а никак не в том виде, в котором было при жизни. Цепляться за формы - бессмысленно.


 В качестве примата, абсолюта, смело можно выделить Любовь, имхо, – и ни с каким противоречиями чему бы то ни было мы не столкнёмся в таком случае. Да, несомненно, Смерть может прервать нашу связь с неким страстно-любимым нами существом, – именно потому, имхо, Эпилог древних сказок звучит как: - «…И умерли Они в Один День». То есть, – Вмести. Во что пламенно «верует» и Ваша скромная визави. После ухода любимых, – нет смысла более продолжать свой вояж в этом сумрачном месте – и даже родные, имхо, не могут послужить оправданием дальнейшему продолжению существования. Лишь дети, если только они юны, могут послужить причиной остаться в живых, – иначе – умирать стоит, Взявшись За Руки, глядя друг дружке в глаза, – дабы Вместе проверить гипотезу о том, что Смерть в действительности является Разлучницей.  :Confused: 



> Эти чудики - буддисты, христиане-монахи и прочие отшельники - они не настолько и м... чудаки - они просто наслаждаются своим бытием, если, конечно, их надмирность не связана с какой-то целью чего-то так когда-то там где-то там достичь. Это простым смертным надо долго и нудно что-то делать, ковыряться, страдать - что бы что? Правильно - насладиться текущим моментом. А эти хитрованы наслаждаются всем - и солнцем, и грозовыми облаками. Я не считаю мирское бытие глупым - я вот и сам женат, у нас двое детей, я работаю, на форуме вот пишу, но я и не парюсь, если у меня что-то не получается. Я не завидую людям, не стремлюсь быть на кого-то похожим, кому-то всенепременно нравиться - сегодня мне аплодируют, завтра на меня злятся, а потом снова одобряют - я это сто раз уже видел. Я вожусь со всем этим потому что мне нравится процесс, я прекрасно понимаю, что не избегу провалов и боли - но это тоже интересно! Мне даже нравятся сложные задачки, и хоть иногда я испытываю прямо таки смятение, еще глубже я спокоен - я живу.
> 
> Вот так-то.


 Честь для меня, – соприкоснуться со столь Мудрой и Жизнеустойчивой душой, как Вы.  :Embarrassment: 
Вы, м-р *Nord*, – очередной представитель «высшей лиги» бытия, имхо. На-100-ящий Человек, глубокая Душа... В отличие от некоторых...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nord

http://irc.lv/video?id=nmu14MFicYHj

Не сотвори себе кумира, Unity : ) Это не ложная скромность с моей стороны, просто что действительно важно в нашем общении - так это то, что я показываю тебе, а не я сам. И то, что я говорю, не есть моя собственность - я не пророчествую, все в открытом доступе для всех. Если есть такой совет, который я хотел бы дать другому человеку, то это: думай сам! Научись думать, а не скользить по поверхности собственных заблуждений - и думай. Все проверяй сам. Я прекрасно знаю, что я ничего для тебя не делаю, и твои слова обо мне говорят вовсе не о том, что я действительно велик, а о том, что ты просто немного запуталась. На самом деле мы все равны. Когда ты это поймешь, когда перестанешь ставить людей выше или ниже - и меня в том числе, и себя (и, наверное, главное - себя!) - тогда ты увидишь, что тебе ничего не мешает жить полно. И никогда не мешало.

...некоторые могут это понять только на грани смерти, когда жизнь уже ускользает от них. Это немного грустно. Но только немного, потому что все это не так уж и важно. В конце концов жизнь - нечто действительно невыразимое, и глупо думать, что даже самое горькое страдание было напрасным - это всего лишь новое заблуждение насчет того, что ты что-то там понимаешь в жизни и способен все расставить в правильной иерархии, навесить ярлычки, что есть "хорошо", а что есть "плохо".

...так иногда мы смотрим титры затронувшего душу фильма и понимаем, что только что увидели кусочек живой реальности, к которой ни убавить и ни прибавить... Что-то вызвало щемящее чувство сожаления, что-то осталось недосказанным, что-то потрясло, чего-то хотелось бы и вовсе никогда не увидеть... но ты просто смотришь ползущие вверх буковки и понимаешь, что это жизнь.

Вот и мне пора : ) Здесь я более не собираюсь писать. Для тебя, как и обещал, я оставлю свой контакт в личных сообщениях. Остальным же я говорю: "Пока! Не будьте такими мрачными - жизнь штука настолько серьезная, что относиться к ней можно только с изрядной долей юмора. Удачи!"

----------

